# Showtime's Dexter



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anybody else watches this show?


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 13, 2006)

Just read a review on it, sounds quite intresting.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh it is! Definitely start checking it out. Kinda a twisted show too.


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 13, 2006)

It sounds a little bit dark in some places..."killing little animals", then becoming a forensic to feed his dark habits...very intreaging.


----------



## Ash (Oct 13, 2006)

It looks cool. Sucks that I don't have Showtime...


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 10, 2007)

Since this is the only Dexter thread I found here, and I didn't want to create a new one, figured I'd bump this one.

Season 1 box set is available for preorder on amazon, and comes out the 21st of this month. Two season 2 eps are... "available" for viewing.

Can't wait for season 2 to get going; it'll be fuuuuun.


----------



## ymcauloser (Aug 10, 2007)

Hell yeah, I hope season 2 can live up to the first season. Ice truck killer was just pure awesome


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah my buddy is a huge fan of this show.  He recommended it to me because we share similar tastes in movies and tv.  I got the first season preordered and I realized that the same guy off of Six Feet Under is the main character, so it should be interesting seeing him play a different character


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2007)

Ima check it out once i finish sopronoes.


----------



## Hio (Aug 10, 2007)

I've watched once


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 10, 2007)

It's an awesome show.  It's just too bad I hardly ever manage to catch it when it's on and my sign-up promotion's about to expire.

And Season Two sounds interesting.  A group of treasure hunters find Dexter's dumping ground which begins a manhunt for the "Bay Harbor Butcher," but when it's discovered that all the victims were far from innocent, people start rooting for him.  Which brings up the question what does it say about people when they start rooting for a serial killer?

I love shades of gray!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2007)

Uppin. People need to know about this. Most anticipated TV show for me, favorite show of the moment. Anyone seen the leaks of the first two episodes of Season 2? 
It's amazing, they're as good as any episodes in the first season. I didn't think anyone could recreate those standards for a second season, but it's definitely lived up to my expectations so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> It's an awesome show.  It's just too bad I hardly ever manage to catch it when it's on and my sign-up promotion's about to expire.
> *
> And Season Two sounds interesting.  A group of treasure hunters find Dexter's dumping ground which begins a manhunt for the "Bay Harbor Butcher," but when it's discovered that all the victims were far from innocent, people start rooting for him.  Which brings up the question what does it say about people when they start rooting for a serial killer?*
> 
> I love shades of gray!



Death note IRL! lol. 

Anyway started to watch it now, up to ep 4, love it


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 3, 2007)

Seen some previews on Fox... i'm gunna start watching it soon.. looks cool. i live in the uk btw.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Uppin. People need to know about this. Most anticipated TV show for me, favorite show of the moment. Anyone seen the leaks of the first two episodes of Season 2?
> It's amazing, they're as good as any episodes in the first season. I didn't think anyone could recreate those standards for a second season, but it's definitely lived up to my expectations so far.



Where can i find these? Just finished season 1, excellent show


----------



## Podman (Sep 4, 2007)

When Season 2 coming out, I loved the Dexter Series


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 6, 2007)

That series are fucking great.

and the actors just superb.

one of the best and most intelligent series Ive ever see

The creator Michael Cuesta is also a very interesting director from I personally recomend a movie called 12 and holding


----------



## Sura (Sep 6, 2007)

First season started here last week,seems interesting.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to start watching this show, because the concept is interesting


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 1, 2007)

Who saw it ? I saw it through the leak already, but a great opener. All other shows right now need to take notes, *this* is how you open a new season.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw the leak early too and I agree with Snake. Each episode of Dexter is as good as the last, and the season two premier, as I mentioned on the last page, offers a different dynamic to the story, but it's equally as entertaining.

I think I need to re-watch the first two episodes, so I can partake in the discussion in this thread..


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 1, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I'm actually going to download the new rip even though I have the leak. I'll be able to check for any changes and I'd have refreshed my memory.


That's a waste of bandwidth because the leak you've got is a dvd-rip that doesn't have the Showtime logo on it, making it better than the group-rip.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 1, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> That's a waste of bandwidth because the leak you've got is a dvd-rip that doesn't have the Showtime logo on it, making it better than the group-rip.



I've stopped it now, it's maxing out at 50 kB/s yet still consuming all my internets. I'll have to assume they didn't change anything.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sure it'll be online soon, so you can watch it like that.

People are sleeping on this show. If you haven't seen it yet, go and watch it. If you've seen the season two premier post your thoughts.


----------



## Doggystyle (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd like to but I don't have Showtime . I guess I'll just go get the book for the series.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 2, 2007)

...This thread is still alive?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes and new episode just past on sunday, Watching it tomorrow


----------



## Kaki (Oct 3, 2007)

I just got it, Ram said the protagonist was like Kano from freesia.....I'll see about that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 3, 2007)

This show is too slept on in these forums. I think the average member age has something to do with it. Too many kids . Take a look at this thread/Prison Break thread compared to the Heroes one.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Oct 3, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> This show is too slept on in these forums. I think the average member age has something to do with it. Too many kids . Take a look at this thread/Prison Break thread compared to the Heroes one.




Perhaps you're right. This has to be the best show on television to date. I became a hardcore fan since it came out last October. It's so brilliant, the opening, the characters, the acting, the plotline --- everything!


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe we should pimp this show, because it's well worth it. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> This show is too slept on in these forums. I think the average member age has something to do with it. Too many kids . Take a look at this thread/Prison Break thread compared to the Heroes one.



This may be correct. This show and Prison Break kick so much ass. Heroes is starting to lag behind. Season 1 was great until the last few episodes and now this season is still so fucking boring  Prison Break + Dexter = WIN>


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 3, 2007)

In fact, a Dexter Pimping Project already exists: Team NF...

As expected, it's only had one pitiful request. I'll contact the owner of it, so maybe we can bump it for season two and promote it more.

To view that thread, you'll need to join the Trading Post group.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 3, 2007)

How do I join that group?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 3, 2007)

User CP > Group Memberships > Trading Post


----------



## Kaki (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, I may use it for the second season.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> k .............................................



Waste of post...

Anyway seen episode one, awesome fucking ep, this season is gonna be ballin.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've lost interest ever since Showtime decided to be a bitch!


----------



## wiplok (Oct 7, 2007)

i've been a fan of this show for quite a while, it's a pretty awesome story.weird, but awesome. i just love hearing dexter's thoughts xD


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 7, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I've lost interest ever since Showtime decided to be a bitch!


What do you mean?


----------



## bmac1632 (Oct 7, 2007)

i like the show, but i find the books to be a bit better epecially since the first season was based on the first book

s1 ep 12 - when rudy had deb in the trunk, he was listening to a classical piece anyone know which piece it was?  i have listened to it a few times but i cant remember


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 8, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> You obviously don't know the best site on the internet:



Oh, but there's better websites to watch Dexter online.  

(Actually TV Links are big, but they never seem to fix broken links)

Dimez you should check stage6 & fanpop. They always have the latest episodes on quite fast. 

By the way @ Gummyvites, if you find a future episode synopsis or anything like that, I'd appreciate it if you put it in spoiler tags, or put a "warning!" header before it. Writing in white always works. I don't know if you _do_ read spoilers, but I despise them. Especially for my favorite show on TV.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't think of any anime that's currently airing that's better than Dexter...

Dimezanime18, I'm living on campus too, but I can still watch the shows I want because it's easy for me to get to and from home.


----------



## bmac1632 (Oct 9, 2007)

the only bad thing about this show is that it is stuck on showtime..my cable package includes everything except for showtime so its unfortunate that i cant watch on my tv

if this was on HBO, the show would be much bigger and would have won more awards


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol, don't bother uploading it yet because I might be going home on Tuesday.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 15, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> I must watch!!    I should've just stopped studying; I did shitty anyway.
> 
> I think almost every episode is insane.  That's why Dexter is the #1 show ever!



You'll know what I mean when after you watch it. It's 50 minutes long, but it felt like 1.5 shows worth of material. It's an important episode to the show, this one. Michael C.Hall is the greatest televisionz actor of all-timez.

It's hard to believe the show is this good without the novels to base the plot on like the first season. I just hope this continues for the rest of this season. I wouldn't have any gripe if they finished the show after this one, but if by the end of this season it's still going as good as it is now they will hopefully carry it on.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 16, 2007)

Did any of you watch the previews for the next episode?  It's gonna be insane!! Man, I love this show.  Michael C. Hall is such a good actor.  He was great in Six Feet Under, but is unbelievable in Dexter


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 16, 2007)

Episode 3 of season 2 was great. This is the best show out right now, in my opinion. I can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah she's quite nice. I wonder how the story of Rita's jealousy will develop. Dexter is only now coming to terms with emotions and now he might find himself in a love triangle. 

--

@Snake, your information was misconstrued. 

The actress Jaime Murray who plays Lila, was in a show called _Hustle_, not _The Real Hustle_. You had me thinking the female presenter of _The Real Hustle_, Jessica, would be on Dexter.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 16, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah she's quite nice. I wonder how the story of Rita's jealousy will develop. Dexter is only now coming to terms with emotions and now he might find himself in a love triangle.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



OK, I glanced it passingly on a TV forum .. they got it wrong. 

When they introduced Lila first, I thought she was in Dexter's imagination. She's got a bit of a psychotic personality, in an unreal way. 

The way Rita's face changed at the end .. she took it to heart lol.



			
				Gummyvites said:
			
		

> I love the introduction of Lila. Rita and the kids is just too boring for Dexter. He needs a psycho chick to complement his crazy life. I hope they keep her.



Agreed. I think it's a great replacement of the sub-plot that went with 
Paul. The producers waste *no* time, it hasn't even been an episode. The best show on TV, definitely.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah i'd have to agree with you guys, this is easily the best show on tv at the moment and I watch a lot of different tv shows (Heroes, House, The Office, Big Love, Weeds, Dirty Sexy Money) that are really good, but Dexter is just an extremely smart show.  I want Dexter to be with Lila now, but I also kinda like Rita.  I hope Lila knows about Dexter's murders or she finds out about them and becomes the one person he can talk to.

By the way, I bought all 3 books to Dexter.  Finished the 1st one and I'm currently reading the 2nd one (during any free time I have inbetween classes) and the books are really good also.  The story's different now in the second book, but still they're very good.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 18, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> I think the closest competitor in terms of cleverness is Lost, but Dexter doesn't meander around.


I'd say it was season one of Prison Break, but maybe you haven't seen that. It might have been even smarter than Dexter because the protagonist of that show is a genius.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2007)

Episode 4 was the shit  So many funny parts... I was crackin up whn Dexter was talking to the mother in his head during dinner lmao. Also the fact that everyone in the community seems to be a fan of "The Butcher" now. So fuckin great D

Poor Doakes (sp?) had to pop a cap in his fellow Ranger... feel bad for him :|

Also, I have a sneaking suspicion his Sponsor, is going to have an even darker side then drugs, or stealing things. Im thinking she is a killer aswell... Maybe poor Dex will have to take care of her  

I can already see it... "57 days, 18 hours and 33 minutes since I killed my Sponsor...and I still can't kill again. I _am_ cursed"


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot the Maria part... That was just...wow. I knew it the moment she sat up in bed, I was like "omfg no she didn't" *snaps fingers in the air*.

That was probably the biggest surprise of the episode, besides finding out Dex is going to get caught because of Algae.

Remember the last episode of season 1? When hes walking into the station and the hordes of people are cheering for him? Almost like a preview for this season lol...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 22, 2007)

Another great episode. Maria going that far; I didn't see that coming. Dexter _needs_ to move his boat to another harbor ASAP.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 22, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> The funniest part was Cody's Bay Harbor Butcher Costume and Rita's mom saying "I support the Butcher" lol.  Maria sleeping with Esme's fiance was totally surprising.  She was bit of hypocrite when she told him that he was a scum for cheating on Esme.
> 
> I can't imagine Lila being a killer though.  She doesn't seem capable enough to be like Dexter.  Though is she a bit of a character with her mannequins positioned like they were eating each other and her stealing chymes.  I think she just likes Dexter.



Tell me your lying.  Maria is the one sleeping with the Lieutenant fiance?


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Another great episode. Maria going that far; I didn't see that coming. Dexter _needs_ to move his boat to another harbor ASAP.



He most likely can't.... I'm sure whoever runs boat docks or whatever, keep information about who owns what boats etc.

his best hope, is if he registered the boat AND at the boat dock, under an alias. i think....


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't wait to see how this season will end.  Yeah, Dexter does need to find a way to move his boat, or it could spell trouble.  I watched it last night at 10 but it didn't show the previews for the next episode.  It went straight to Brotherhood.  What did the previews consist of?


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> I can't wait to see how this season will end.  Yeah, Dexter does need to find a way to move his boat, or it could spell trouble.  I watched it last night at 10 but it didn't show the previews for the next episode.  It went straight to Brotherhood.  What did the previews consist of?



I have it on DVR (just rewatched it actually), but I don't think there was a preview for next week... If there was I don't remember, and it's not on the DVR recording...

Best line in Dexter history


*Spoiler*: __ 



"It's week three of the Bay Harbor Butcher investigation, and Super Duper Special Agent Nick Lundy has yet to throw his hands up and say 'Wow, this guy's good, I give up.'"

Actually there are so many funny lines in this episode...

"Uh Oh, it's that crazy bitch" - Masuka

"I got laid...big time" - Deb she sounds all proud and Lundy shakes his head lmao.

i <3 this episode lol.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2007)

Damn, next week looks even better then this week >.<

*cant wait*

anyone have any idea how many episodes are in this season? Also, does the series follow the book? Or is the series just roughly based on the book? o.o


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 22, 2007)

Around 12-13.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 22, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Tell me your lying.  Maria is the one sleeping with the Lieutenant fiance?



Yup.



			
				Gummyvites said:
			
		

> You should see next week's preview.



I make it a rule not to see previews, keeps next week's episode completely fresh. 



			
				iamj said:
			
		

> anyone have any idea how many episodes are in this season? Also, does the series follow the book? Or is the series just roughly based on the book? o.o



There were 12 episodes last season, I believe with no mid-season changes made, so I'd assume there will be 12 again. The first season was based on the first book - Darkly Dreaming Dexter, but from the second season onwards the series hasn't been based on any of the books. They've taken the initiative to change the direction of the show, instead of making it a watered down Season 1 copy. (though I think the Bay Harbor Butcher plot was also in the books). At first I didn't know what to expect with the plot no longer coming from the books, but they've kept it just as good so far.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, I might go as far as to say, I think this season is shaping up to be better then the first...

I don't know if I would like the books, seems it might be like reading the Death Note manga...boring. Michael C Hall makes this story for me... He's too good at this role lol

btw, Snake... Does that Samurai have a potleaf on his clothes? lol. The one second from left... cool pic btw. *edit* He's the only one who looks to be smiling, so Im going to conclude it is a potleaf, and his "sword" must be a pipe in disguise!

*edit 2* IMDB shows this season as having 11 episodes...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 22, 2007)

iamj said:


> Yeah, I might go as far as to say, I think this season is shaping up to be better then the first...
> 
> I don't know if I would like the books, seems it might be like reading the Death Note manga...boring. Michael C Hall makes this story for me... He's too good at this role lol
> 
> ...



I might have to agree with you there. I would never have thought the second would be better than the first. Even though it's only been four episodes, it's certainly shaping up that way. I haven't actually read the books, but I probably won't even though it's Dexter related. I don't enjoy book-reading much to be honest; and I agree that Dexter without Michael C Hall isn't Dexter, _for me_ at least.

lol at the potleaf. It could be..But I doubt it. 

It's from the Seven Samurai.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 23, 2007)

Talk about the ultimate revenge.  Pascal takes Maria's job, and comforts her when she finds out that her fiance is sleeping around.  Instead of snitching on her and easily get back her job, she decides to be loyal.  Pascal starts going crazy, and Maria takes her job only to find out that Maria was the one sleeping with her fiance.  If this doesn't sound like a soap opera, then I don't know what does.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 24, 2007)

Dexter's attempts to halt the investigation keep backfiring. I initially thought his next move would be to move the boat, but wouldn't he have needed permission to dock his boat there in first place meaning they have records for that.

Maria's a fox. I knew deep down she wanted her former role back, but I didn't think she'd go that far either.

Both Rita's mum and Lila know that Dexter is hiding something. Who thinks either of them are going to figure it out before the season's done?


----------



## Grape (Oct 29, 2007)

Rather uneventful episode...
I really thought Dex was going to get busted for a second there...good thing Lila called him


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dexter's slipping. He's thinking about confessing to Lila ?! *And* he got caught 'de-blooding' his boat. I'm definitely seeing him end this vigilante thing soon. This could be the last season if that happens fast enough. Fuck. 


			
				iamj said:
			
		

> Rather uneventful episode...
> I really thought Dex was going to get busted for a second there...good thing Lila called him


The episode was probably a little slower-paced than the others so far. But it was more about character development which we saw a lot of.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 29, 2007)

At least we saw Lila's tits.  Man, Dexter should so hit that.

On a more serious note, it looks like Dexter is about to be fucked since he was spotted on his boat at the end of the episode.  Now more than likely he'll get out of it b/c of some freak occurence that just so happens to save his ass (sorta like what happens on the tv show Weeds)


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 30, 2007)

Man I'm upset.  I really wanted Dexter to leave Rita for Lila, but on the last episode Rita got cooler and more likeable.  But Lila is SO fine  *sigh* If they wanna continue on with the books though, I guess he'll have to stick with Rita


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm curious to see where they take this, but I'm not sure I like the fact that they keep adding all this negativity to Harry.  I liked Harry's character being this grand ideal that Dexter idolized.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 30, 2007)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm curious to see where they take this, but I'm not sure I like the fact that they keep adding all this negativity to Harry.  I liked Harry's character being this grand ideal that Dexter idolized.



That ideal will be restored soon, so I hear.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone think that Harry will turn out to be Dexter's biological father?  That thought occurred to me while watching this episode.  It'd be a neat twist, if done right, but I don't know if I'd really like that



Gummyvites said:


> I'm also getting bored with Deb's emotional swings.


She just needs some hard cock and some antidepressants and she'll be cool >_>


----------



## Dr. Doom (Nov 3, 2007)

Crazy cleptomanic artist woman is damn fine.


----------



## Grape (Nov 5, 2007)

last nights episode was pretty good.

very suspenseful, at the edge of my seat almost the entire show...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought he was going to get caught in the train car, during the fire alarm, even when he was fucking Lila I was paranoid the mother would somehow catch on to him. Oh well, maybe Rita+Dex are over now... which I wouldn't mind. Rita is boring, and annoying. Just her voice is annoying :|


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 5, 2007)

Dexter's becoming increasingly normal. First he cheated on Rita with Lila, which heightened the love triangle and then he even confessed it to Rita. The old Dexter would have lied in that situation as it threatened stability. I'm really looking forward to seeing how that progresses, but it looks like he would rather be with Lila then Rita.

Doakes has been suspicious of Dexter from day one and now he's getting even closer to the truth. The last episode was the first time that we actually saw Dexter lash out, which means that he's aware of how close Doakes is getting. The next few episodes should be very interesting.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow.  Last night's episode was great.  Dexter finally fucked Lila \w/ >_< \w/ he almost went apeshit on Doakes and I thought he was gonna get caught at the end.  I like how he's becoming more and more human, but he's still able to fix some of his major mistakes (camera on the dock mainly).  What's sad is it looks like he's gonna get rid of Lila, or try to, on the next few episodes


----------



## Ram (Nov 5, 2007)

hahah Rita got served, she deserved it though for being treating Dexter like a fool.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 5, 2007)

Damn it Dexter, you should've never said "Not that night"!


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah hurry up and watch them, Doakes is funny in the latest episode.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 5, 2007)

Good episode. It's getting closer & closer to the exposure.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 6, 2007)

Because why would someone pretend to be an addict if he's not? Unless he's got something of a hell worse to hide...

Back. The fuck. Off. 

You wanna hit me? Go for it. I've been waiting for a chance to take your ass out. 

I know how you feel Seargant.


----------



## olaf (Nov 6, 2007)

fuck. I need to see the latest episode 

am I the only one that has the feeling (from season 1) that Deb should hook up with Doakes?


----------



## Jonas (Nov 6, 2007)

Kate Moss said:


> fuck. I need to see the latest episode
> 
> am I the only one that has the feeling (from season 1) that Deb should hook up with Doakes?



Geez, with Doakes? No.. 

Imagine the nightmare Dexter would've gotten if Doakes was in his home every now and then.


----------



## olaf (Nov 6, 2007)

but remember this ep when Deb ate diner with Doakes and his family? he looked kinda happy.

and then when he droped by on this small party in hospital made for this Ice Truck Killer Survivor and when he saw Deb and Doctor together he looked kinda sad.

I tell you, they are bound to ned up together: pek


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 6, 2007)

No, Debs is with her new boyfriend and they just got back together. I think their relationship will last until the end, unless he does turn out to be a jerk, who's only after her because she survived the Ice Truck Killer.

One thing that Doakes and Debs have in common is a profane mouth.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 6, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> One thing that Doakes and Debs have in common is a profane mouth.


*Ding ding ding*

Exactly.

The word "friend" and "fucking" occurs in both their mouths often.

Meet Doakes:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j8J_VLM_7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ram (Nov 6, 2007)

Doakes does fancy Debra, but that hasn't been played on much this season.
I just love the Doakes Dexter interactions, they're hilarious, watch this.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 6, 2007)

don't suppose anyone has some decent links to S1 do they?


----------



## olaf (Nov 6, 2007)

Quick Ben said:


> don't suppose anyone has some decent links to S1 do they?


if you don't mind rapidshit links you should check rslinks.org or phazeddl.com


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 7, 2007)

The whole Doakes/Debs relationship looked forseeable during the 1st season, but I haven't seen any references to it in the 2nd season, so maybe they decided against it


----------



## Jonas (Nov 7, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> your body will go into massive withdrawal that can only be cured with the next episode .


Quoted for the motherfucking aids-monkeyinfested truth


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 8, 2007)

Is it just me, or does Dexter seems close to confessing his killing streak to Lila? It looks like they've foreshadowed that a few times. I don't think I would like that. It will be his downfall.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 8, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Is it just me, or does Dexter seems close to confessing his killing streak to Lila? It looks like they've foreshadowed that a few times. I don't think I would like that. It will be his downfall.


I think a part of him wants to and it would be a good thing to do if he wants to confront his inner demons. But at the same time, I think he wants to remain the way he is because he needs to be that "dark defender". Confessing it to her may not necessarily be his downfall because Lila is just as twisted as him and she's stated that she supports the Bay Harbour Butcher.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 8, 2007)

I might be the only one but I really like Rita.  She's wifey material while Lila is just about sex.  No dude can wife up Lila, she would get your ass killed or arrested.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 8, 2007)

You're right, Rita is more wifey material, but life with her would be boring and domesticated. With Lila, your life would be much more exciting.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 10, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> You're right, Lila is more wifey material, but life with her would be boring and domesticated. With Rita, your life would be much more exciting.



Syntax Error. 0_0 



			
				Undercovermc said:
			
		

> I think a part of him wants to and it would be a good thing to do if he wants to confront his inner demons. But at the same time, I think he wants to remain the way he is because he needs to be that "dark defender". Confessing it to her may not necessarily be his downfall because Lila is just as twisted as him and she's stated that she supports the Bay Harbour Butcher.



I meant confessing it to her will probably make her crazy ass want to join in. When Dexter's struggling to cover his own tracks how is he gonna cover for her, especially when she's that unpredictable. If they go for that angle I'd be disappointed. 

(I say that now, but the production team is so good they might even make that work.)


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 10, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Syntax Error. 0_0


Blame Sin. He mixed the two up and confused me, but I've correct it now.



> I meant confessing it to her will probably make her crazy ass want to join in. When Dexter's struggling to cover his own tracks how is he gonna cover for her, especially when she's that unpredictable. If they go for that angle I'd be disappointed.
> 
> (I say that now, but the production team is so good they might even make that work.)


If they go for that angle that'll be another female nuisance in the show. Rita, Debra, LaGuerta and Pasquale are all needy and unstable characters, they can't do that to Lila too.


----------



## Grape (Nov 12, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> If they go for that angle that'll be another female nuisance in the show. Rita, Debra, LaGuerta and Pasquale are all needy and unstable characters, they can't do that to Lila too.



They just did! Lila is fuckin insane!

Doakes got owned ;D


----------



## Jonas (Nov 12, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> Episode up!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to watch it soon.



Exactly 4 minutes for me now  

Looking back at some episodes, I found it hilarous when Dexter confessed he was a serial killer to his therapist.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh snap I want a GIF when Dexter headbutts Doakes.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 12, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> That would be perfect!!



   at your new avy Gummy :rofl


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm gonna make that GIF. This was a great episode. 

I'm actually glad they're making Lila an even crazier bitch, because her character & Dexter together wasn't right. I think this episode dealt with that mess perfectly.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 12, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I'm gonna make that GIF. This was a great episode.
> 
> I'm actually glad they're making Lila an even crazier bitch, because her character & Dexter together wasn't right. I think this episode dealt with that mess perfectly.


How do you make GIFs?


----------



## Ziko (Nov 12, 2007)

Im thinking of checking this serie out, it looks cool!


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 12, 2007)

Deb fucking with Lundy was too obvious and Dex owned Doakes but now shit is going to be crazy for him.  Doakes wont rest until he finds out Dexter's secret.   Oh, Lila is a fucking lunatic while Rita gets more cool points for telling her mom to Shut The Fuck Up lol.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 12, 2007)

this is one of my favorite shows. i watched all of the first season on demand and have caught the second on showtime. dexter kicksass


----------



## Mori` (Nov 13, 2007)

Just finished season 1, really has me on edge everytime I watch and I thought the plot wound up great, started on downloading S2 earlier.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 13, 2007)

Me and Undercovermc are about to start a Dexter Pimping Project.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm now current on the series :3

I have to say I think season 2 is actually better than season 1 so far, the characters, interactions and plot are keeping me even more hooked.

e7 was awesome, Dex headbutting Doakes was a classic moment. Not sure I like how Lila turned out to be a bit crazier than first portrayed, the current Dex/Rita dynamic is interesting though. Deb/Lundy is just o___O although I kinda saw that coming from a way off.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 14, 2007)

Quick Ben said:
			
		

> e7 was awesome, Dex headbutting Doakes was a classic moment.


Epic. Totally epic Ben. 


			
				Quick Ben said:
			
		

> Not sure I like how Lila turned out to be a bit crazier than first portrayed, the current Dex/Rita dynamic is interesting though. Deb/Lundy is just o___O although I kinda saw that coming from a way off.


Hmm Lila is bad news and if you guys wants my theory about her...

She has killed before. And probably hadn't get rid of her addiction. If she has one it's probably burning up things (pyro). She will probably try to burn down Rita's house and Dexter will eventually find out and keel her.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm guessing Lila will eventually try and kill Rita when she sees that Dexter might choose her. That's a little predictable though, so I hope they'll add a few twists to it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 14, 2007)

Jonas said:


> Epic. Totally epic Ben.
> 
> Hmm Lila is bad news and if you guys wants my theory about her...
> 
> She has killed before. And probably hadn't get rid of her addiction. If she has one it's probably burning up things (pyro). She will probably try to burn down Rita's house and Dexter will eventually find out and keel her.



I actually agree with you, but to add to it, Dexter is going to be confused if he should kill Lila or not.  It's going to be the ultimate love triangle that might cost Rita or Lila's life.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 14, 2007)

If it hasn't been posted before, here's a link to the OST;
Oil companies won't want this, either.

My favourite tracks are Hidden and Party.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 14, 2007)

Dexter did own Doakes with that unexpected headbutt, but the subsequent action was what he hoped for. While getting him suspended will help Dexter stay in control in the workplace, it'll inevitably lead to Doakes trying to uncover his secret even more. Doakes is angry and has no other obligations, which is more than enough motivation. Their moments are some of the best in the show and it's about to step up.



iamj said:


> They just did! Lila is fuckin insane!
> 
> Doakes got owned ;D


But what Lila does had the element of deception and LaGuerta has done that. The surprising thing is that she's able to manipulate the manipulator of manipulators. The old Dexter was able to read people like a book, but obviously his lust for Lila is clouding his judgement there.



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Me and Undercovermc are about to start a Dexter Pimping Project.


That doesn't look probable because The Rook has come back and will be running his thread. We can help him with it, though.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Dexter did own Doakes with that unexpected headbutt, but the subsequent action was what he hoped for. While getting him suspended will help Dexter stay in control in the workplace, it'll inevitably lead to Doakes trying to uncover his secret even more. Doakes is angry and has no other obligations, which is more than enough motivation. Their moments are some of the best in the show and it's about to step up.


Exactly Undercover.

Doakes had limitations when he was working, because all Dexter could do was go to LaGuerta and snitch. 

Now, when he's been suspended he doesn't have to obey to the rules of work, and he can tail Dexter all he wants.....


----------



## Dr. Doom (Nov 16, 2007)

Or Dexter could file for harassment and get him arrested.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm really interested to see where it'll go next with their interactions, I wouldn't want to see less of Doakes thats for sure.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 16, 2007)

Their interactions will be more intense, that's for sure. It should bring the best out of both of them and make for great viewing.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 17, 2007)

At the same time, I feel sorry for Dexter cause he's dealing with three problems right now.

1) Lundy 
2) Rita and Lila
3) Doakes


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 17, 2007)

It'll be good to see how Dexter works under pressure. Previously we've seen him in total control, but this new dynamic will be interesting.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah that's true, but I hope he doesn't fail in someway XD


----------



## Jonas (Nov 18, 2007)

Lol gummyvites, epic!


----------



## wiplok (Nov 18, 2007)

lmfao, im saving that vid gummyvites


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2007)

H o l y s h i t

This episode was fuckin epic! Poor Dex is fucked and he doesn't even know it. As if he doesn't have enough drama in his life 

who called it? Rita is fuckin psycho and Dex is going to kill her if she doesn't settle


----------



## Grape (Nov 19, 2007)

yayaya Lila 


Rita wouldn't hurt a fly  

I really think she is going to be killed, maybe Dex will burn her alive? 

edit* h o l y s h i t c a k e s, have u seen the preview for next week? Shit is hitting the fan :0


----------



## wiplok (Nov 19, 2007)

fucking EWW at lundyxdeb moments ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## wiplok (Nov 19, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS PREVIEW???*



wut, link plz!


btw, finished watching the episode, i liked how the lila thing turned out
i wonder wth is doakes gonna do now!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 19, 2007)

anyone got the dexter soundtrack they could upload for me?


----------



## Jonas (Nov 19, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> I was waiting for you to show up!



Gummyvites, after seeing this episode I can't keep of thinking that season 3 will see daylight.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, didn't think there would be a Dexter thread here. Love this show to death, can't wait to see what Doakes is gonna do.
Btw, has anyone read the books?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 20, 2007)

Gummy, did you notice on the last episode, when Dexter followed his mom's killer to that shack out in the middle of nowhere?  That reminded me a lot of how I pictured where Dexter found the killer of book 2 and where Doakes was being held


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 20, 2007)

Doakes' stalking paid off .. insane episode. Good to see Dexter get a kill again. Best episode in a while. I'm not watching the preview though.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah it was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and it would've ended all this drama caused by Doakes in the tv show 




Man, I just saw the preview for the next episode and things aren't looking to good for Dear Dreary Dexter 
*Spoiler*: __ 



is it just me or does it seem like somehow or another that Doakes is gonna wind up being the Bay Harbor Butcher?  There's been a lot of foreshadowing with the whole Dexter vs Doakes ordeal all season, Doakes dad being a "butcher" back in the day, LaGuerta thinking that Doakes has been off his rocker lately, Doakes turning down a $200k job to break into Dexter's apartment (his meeting with the guy offering the job was that night) and also him killing 2 guys within the last few months, plus the series couldn't go on if Dexter got caught (well i guess it could, but that path might not be a good one)


----------



## Grape (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone know if the writers strike is effecting Dex? Are all the episodes already done? *hopes*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 20, 2007)

iamj said:


> Anyone know if the writers strike is effecting Dex? Are all the episodes already done? *hopes*



This season will be unaffected I hear. Hopefully the strike doesn't go on for too long or we'll have to wait forever for the next season.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 21, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


>



omg gummy, he looks like a total grandpa


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 21, 2007)

It's good to see Dexter with his killer instinct and sharpness again because he's going to need it. 

I think it's a given that Dexter cares for Rita more than he does Lila, but I wonder if they'll get together any tiem soon. 

Lundy reminds me of a stable Mahone, he's able to piece the protagonist plan together bit-by-bit. Dexter's going to have to step it up because the investigation is drawing closer to and so is Doakes.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a feeling that Doakes didn't find the blood of the victims but rather something else... 

Probably Dexter have thought one step ahead and knew that he would come some day and changed his blood-spattern spot.


----------



## ninpwn (Nov 22, 2007)

Move over Sopranos.

Season 1 was perfect, maybe because in a way Dexter himself was. Season 2 is still over 9000 but I guess it took some hits since I can't watch it all at once. Not to mention Dexter is more..human now. Which means more mistakes. But also more openings for plot and character development. I'm all for it.

I hope there will be a season 3, but with the way things are going.. This is all I could find on it. Eh.



And I like your idea Jonas, it'll probably be something like that. The synopsis for the next eps say as much; that Dexter will still be walking the streets after Lundy and Matthews get through with him. But then again they also imply a fricking inferno


----------



## Mori` (Nov 22, 2007)

oh shit that was an excellent episode, glad I got net back finally to watch it. I think I'm with Jonas on the whole is it or is it not dexters blood collection in there thing.

Dexter taking his "poetic" revenge with the chainsaw was kinda expected once he decided to kill him, and I'm glad he's seen Lila for what she is. Surpised he never made direct mention to her about burning her own appartment though


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 22, 2007)

The content of what Doakes found depends on how quickly the plot is going to develop because Doakes has been on Dexter's tail for quite a while now, but is yet to find something solid. It's already 8 episodes into the season, meaning there are only 4 left, so unless there's a season 3, I think Doakes has found Dexter's blood samples collection. It can easily go either way, though.

In regard to his condemnation of Lila's actions as of late, I think he'll let her know about her burning her own apart sometime soon because I don't believe we've seen the last of her. Perhaps he'll confess his "monsterous" side to her, if she pushes him that far, and I would like to see how she reacts.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 23, 2007)

> It's already 8 episodes into the season, meaning there are only 4 left, so unless there's a season 3, I think Doakes has found Dexter's blood samples collection. It can easily go either way, though.



heh I need to get out of the trap of just assuming there will be a next season to things, you are quite right.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 23, 2007)

> Sunday's installment of Dexter was the most-watched episode of a Showtime series ever. It drew 1.23 million viewers at 9 pm/ET and a total of 1.63 million when you add in its 11 pm broadcast. It was also up a whopping 41 percent from the previous week.



Season 3 it is.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 23, 2007)

People are finally catching onto how great this show is. I'll wait for the writers to annouce a third season, though.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 23, 2007)

pretty impressive viewing figures


----------



## ez (Nov 23, 2007)

this series is brilliant. Been watching it avidly since the pimping project started and mori provided the links. Loving how the second season is progressing, it seems better than the first. 

Dexter is in a bind right now. He's facing danger from several angles; doakes is in his house searching through his shit...he left a body in pieces and his relationship with Lila has taken a turn for the worst. He's going to show her the monster in the upcoming episodes 

Too bad showtime isn't like HBO...Dexter would have such a huge fanbase if that was the case. Still glad it's becoming popular, though.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Nov 25, 2007)

Most annoying thing in the world...

*Guy walks in*
"Hey, whats up?"
"Nothing much, watching Dexter."
"...Dexter's Lab?..."
*stares at them annoyed*

I swear, if one more person says that I'm gonna let the damn monster out. XD
Seriously, next to no one I've met has ever heard of this show. Now that I got the word out... Every week. Roomful of people, someone new always comes, we repeat the above scenario, except that now the whole room looks at them annoyed. XD


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've spoken to people that confuse this show with Dexter's Lab too. It's a good thing that you're getting the word out because people are sleeping on what is one of the best shows of recent times, in my opinion. I might burn it to DVD and give it to some of my friends, since only one of them watches it, to my knowledge.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Nov 25, 2007)

Just sit anyone down to watch that first episode. That shit is magic I swear. Not a single person I've shown it to could not watch. Seriously the best show on television right now easily.


----------



## kaz (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, I'm also very addicted to it. I'm pacing myself through season 2 because I know I'll be even in worst shape if I catch up with the current episodes.

Btw, Doakes is one of the funniest characters on TV. 

 :rofl


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cool sig Tokio.  Anyway, today is the 9th episode of Dexter, which is stated for 12 episodes.  This season is unharmed from the strike since they finished it before the strike started.  Season 3 might be affected though.


----------



## Grape (Nov 25, 2007)

Man....Im so excited this week. Heroes and Dexter are going to be insane. Forgot they're only 11 episodes... 

Has anyon heard if Dex will have a season 3? If not then I'm going to cry :'(


----------



## ninpwn (Nov 25, 2007)

Gummyvites' old sig was what got me into it. I would've skipped right over SHO that day if not for that headbutt.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 25, 2007)

Doakes = pwnt on the newest episode of Dexter.  Another great episode.  I figured they'd put the blame on Doakes for the BHB killings.  Now we gotta see how Dexter is gonna get out of this little predicament he's gotten himself into at the end of S2E09


----------



## Grape (Nov 25, 2007)

insane episode once again...

i was having like a mini anxiety attack when they brought Dex in.

Doakes got shafted like 5 times in this episode.


and.....













My man Dexter brings handcuffs to a gun fight!


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 25, 2007)

iamj said:


> Man....Im so excited this week. Heroes and Dexter are going to be insane. Forgot they're only 11 episodes...
> 
> Has anyon heard if Dex will have a season 3? If not then I'm going to cry :'(



Cry no more, Dexter is starting Season 3 next spring.


----------



## ez (Nov 26, 2007)

holy shit is all I have to say about episode 9. Best episode yet. So much happened all at once. I wonder how things will end up this season


----------



## Jonas (Nov 26, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Cry no more, Dexter is starting Season 3 next spring.



I DEMAND SAUCE!!11!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 26, 2007)

I should try this show.

Downloads please.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 26, 2007)

I have only one word describing the latest episode... 


HOLY SHARINGOD!!!

And another thing.. I'm in love with the jumper Dexter uses when he's on his missions during late night. Anyone know where to buy such?


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 26, 2007)

ezxx, they're supposed to come to the pimping project for that.


----------



## ez (Nov 26, 2007)

that's for people who aren't already watching the show  or at least I thought. Although, if you'd like, I can delete my post


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 26, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> I should try this show.
> 
> Downloads please.



Click on my Dexter banner in my sig and request away.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 26, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Click on my Dexter banner in my sig and request away.



Discrimination for me... 

"Jonas, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

   1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
   2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."

It's just cuz im black, isn't it


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 26, 2007)

Jonas, join the Trading Post group as you would Senior Membership.



ezxx said:


> that's for people who aren't already watching the show  or at least I thought. Although, if you'd like, I can delete my post


No it's cool, I was only playing with you.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 26, 2007)

Jonas said:


> Discrimination for me...
> 
> "Jonas, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...



I'm black though, so I beat the system   I think you need to join the trading post, I'm not sure.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 26, 2007)

just finished watching season 1


----------



## Ziko (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, after hearing alot of good stuff about this show, I finally watched it! I just watched episode 6 and have to say...This is one awesome show!

It really makes you like Dexter, but at the same time hate him. He kills people, but he only kills people who "Deserve" it and he is really a very nice guy. Everytime he gets in trouble I just really hope he'll make it trough!

Its not as action packed as Prison Break or Heroes but it has this "Thinking feeling" to it. There is only 1 show which has given me this feeling before, and thats Death Note.

Im going to watch this to the end! Dexter has become one of my favourite shows!
BTW: Have anyone read the books? Im thinking of ordering them. But I have a few questions:

1. Does it follow the shows story? (The icetruck killer and stuff?)
2. Are they any good?


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 26, 2007)

Ziko said:


> 1. Does it follow the shows story? (The icetruck killer and stuff?)
> 2. Are they any good?



1. Season one is based off of the first book.  Doesn't follow it exactly, but the main points are there.  (I'll not spoil you.)  The second season is based entirely off of the idea from the TV writers of the show.  The second book is much different.  You'd be rather surprised where the books lead.  But, I could see the TV show producers didn't want to go in the same direction as the books, but liked how the saga starts.

2. They're good enough (well, the first is, at least) to get millions to make a TV show.  Depends on what you like to read.  I'd test out a chapter at a book store or library before you bother.  (General rule, unless you like spending your money on chances.)


----------



## Grape (Nov 26, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> Cool.  I'll try right now.  Another gif I made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, not only gray blood, but the gun didn't even fire 

Watch the barrel, the slide never moves back to release spent shell...


----------



## Katsura (Nov 27, 2007)

The last episode was really good. I like Doakes but someone will have to take the blame for Dex, and he is obviously the easiest to put the blame on. I'm wondering what Dex will to do him now though, whether he will hold him as a captive, or finish him off. Killing Doakes would definitely be against Harry's code, but as he said, the most important of all is not getting caught.

Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 27, 2007)

I highly doubt that Dexter will kill Doakes because as he said earlier in the episode, he's an innocent man. If he was going to kill him, he would have done it in the heat of the moment, when he had the chance to. I think he's going to try his best to reason with him and / or just leave him there, so that everyone else thinks he's still on the run.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 27, 2007)

ep 9 was fucking great. I love how the series can pack in loads of action and important plot points and yet always finds time to develop the smaller points and character relations


----------



## Katsura (Nov 27, 2007)

Quick Ben said:


> ep 9 was fucking great. I love how the series can pack in loads of action and important plot points and yet always finds time to develop the smaller points and character relations



Exactly. At one point I thought it dulled off a bit (with Lyla being the main focus of the show), but episode 9 really picked it up. I hope he slices her into ''small, bloodless pieces'' - as an honor to his brother.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Nov 27, 2007)

Really, probably the best thing about the show is balance. They pace storytelling, character development, humor, and suspense so well. Not to mention just the perfect dose of creepiness without it going over the top.

I really can't wait to see what happens to Doakes. Originally I hated him, but despite all that the show still somehow managed to make me care about the character.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 28, 2007)

Dexter might have to off Doakes once & for all. If he lets him live, I can't see Doakes going down quietly. At the least, he'll make everyone suspicious of Dexter; especially Maria.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 28, 2007)

Its a pretty big dilemma for Dex really, he's not killing Doakes because Doakes is innocent but what else can he do with him if he doesn't want to get caught.


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2007)

He has to kill him.

What I don't get is... wouldn't they fingerprint the slides? And Dex would ofcourse get busted...o.O


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 28, 2007)

Dexter won't kill Doakes directly, I'm almost certain of it. Doakes has a large fanbase and the writers don't want them to dislike the character Dexter, for killing someone that's doing their job, even if somewhat unorthodox. So far Dexter's only killed bad people that we know little about, so we feel satisfied that he's brought justice. Also, most of Dexter's colleagues like Doakes, especially LaGuarta, so if Dexter kills him, then all of the killings he's done for the greater good would be lost as a bargaining chip when he has his internal monologues.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 28, 2007)

Right now, Dex and Doakes are in it thick.  Doakes has been shooting people left and right, harassing Dex, and now he's breaking and entering.  I wouldn't be suprised if a "battle of minds" ends up with Doakes getting pinned for the butcher murders.

Then again, the episode preview leaves nowhere to run for Dex.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 28, 2007)

Where's the Haitan guy from Heroes when you need him?


----------



## Ziko (Nov 28, 2007)

Just finished the first season and DAMN!
Thank GOD I decided to watch something new!
The season finale just blew me away! Dexter ftw!!

I think what I like about Dexter is that it has this mysterious detective feeling about it (Like Death Note! )
The other thing I really liked about it was the characters! I mean, this is probably the first time I DONT want a serial killer to get caught!

Right after I finished season 1 I went into town and ordered all 3 books, I dont care if they are good or bad. Some of you might think that Im overreacting but wth, the books were cheap, and I need something to read...

So while waiting Ill check out season 2


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 28, 2007)

Season 2 is very good.  A similar pace, but more drama and tension 
And I've only read the first 2 books (own all 3, just haven't had time for the 3rd one) and I liked both of them a lot


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 28, 2007)

Season 3 is confirmed, so at least we shouldn't expect to see everything wrapping up in the next few episodes. And Doakes is a hypocrite, killing that Haitian war criminal vigilante style in Season 1. I don't want to see Doakes dead, but he'll probably have to die one way or another. Someone in the department might be the ones to do it, in a 'save Dexter from the Butcher' moment.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 28, 2007)

> Season 3 is confirmed, so at least we shouldn't expect to see everything wrapping up in the next few episodes.



fuck yes ^________^



> Season 2 is very good. A similar pace, but more drama and tension



definately, if anything it improves solidly on season 1 (at least in my eyes).



> Where's the Haitan guy from Heroes when you need him?



hiding from dex D:


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 28, 2007)

Doakes and Dexter are similar in that they see fit to kill people they think deserve it.  Both kill murderers.  Doakes seems to have Pentagon backing for his, but ultimately I think that's unimportant, philosophically.

Of course, Dexter revels in the kill (he's mental issues do to childhood trauma) and Doakes... likely has post-traumatic stress causing aggression.  One loves to kill because he was damaged; the other was damaged because he was trained to kill.

(I saw Doakes being accused of this from the moment he mentioned to Maria his father being a butcher.)


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 1, 2007)

Dropping by to say someone butcher fucking Lila

she pisses me off, especially the accent


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2007)

can i have the very first episode.this show looks cool and i'm starting pretty late


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll send you episode one now, but in future, request the episodes here: [anon] Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann - 14


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 1, 2007)

Lol, I just lost my comcast  cable .


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Dec 1, 2007)

> Dropping by to say someone butcher fucking Lila
> 
> she pisses me off, especially the accent



Yeah especially cuz sumboday emp'ied tha po' off coffay!

Gawd I hate her ...


----------



## Mori` (Dec 1, 2007)

I liked Lila...then she went insane D:

and dared to mess with Rita, that makes you a very bad person in my book ><


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I'll send you episode one now, but in future, request the episodes here: [anon] Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann - 14



thanks but it don't work where can i make request?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 2, 2007)

not long to go till new Dexter ^__^


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Dec 2, 2007)

> I liked Lila...then she went insane D:



I disliked her from the start, 'crazy bitch sensor' went beserk ya know ....

NEW DEXTAH SOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm interested in what this Harry revelation will be about, and yeah, I think Doakes will be killed off this episode somehow or another.


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2007)

19 minutes until... hot sex >


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished the first season and now I'm starting the second season. This show is so much awesome! ^__^


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 3, 2007)

last episode... omg can they keep this level until the season ends? it were 3 episode completely explosive for me...
how will this affect Dexter... I'm so glad i decided to pick this series


----------



## ez (Dec 3, 2007)

Dexter seems to be even more troubled by the end of episode 10. Another awesome ep...and damn that Lila.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 3, 2007)

The high standard continues ^_^

lots of great twists and turns, the Dex/Doakes interaction was serioulsy top notch and the latest revelation about Harry is going to lead to lots of interesting dilemmas I think. Wa nice to see Dex and Rita's time at the beach go uninterrupted. For a moment I did think Lila was going to set fire to the place whilst Batista was in there or something >_<


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 3, 2007)

I can definitely see Dexter changing once & for all now. The revelation of the circumstances about Harry's death, and him realizing his attachments with Debra and Rita's family .. I think this will set the tone for the next season. The next two episodes are definitely going to be interesting.

By the way, the Dexter & Doakes scenes in this episode were the best acting this season. Quality.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Quick Ben said:


> The high standard continues ^_^
> 
> lots of great twists and turns, the Dex/Doakes interaction was serioulsy top notch and the latest revelation about Harry is going to lead to lots of interesting dilemmas I think. Wa nice to see Dex and Rita's time at the beach go uninterrupted. For a moment I did think Lila was going to set fire to the place whilst Batista was in there or something >_<



I thought she was going to knock out Batista with the drug, and then do something bad to Rita.  By time he wakes up from the drug, she's laying in bed besides him.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 3, 2007)

> I thought she was going to knock out Batista with the drug, and then do something bad to Rita. By time he wakes up from the drug, she's laying in bed besides him.



I did think she might have been drugging him with that wine (not being a rohypnol expert I wasn't sure how it'd be administered though xD), I really will hate it if she does something to Rita >< 

After looking up Rohypnol I figure that Batista's fucked, he's going to get rape charges levelled at him.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 3, 2007)

But what do Lila want Dex to do?  Break up with Rita or Batista is going to jail?  It's not like Dexter agrees and Lila tells the cops that it was a big misunderstanding.  Anyway you put it, Angel is screwed.   He needs to kill Lila.


----------



## ez (Dec 3, 2007)

Lila has never been stable to begin with. She probably believes Dexter screwed her so to get back at him she'll cause havoc in his life by any means, which includes screwing one of his buddies (or at least she thinks so) into serving jail time for rape. At first I thought she'd drug him and do something but when she took the drug herself it was obvious where she would head with it...i guess she feels like Dexter will try to reason with her to drop the charges. I don't see it happening but Dexter isn't very stable right now, he might succumb to her ways :|


----------



## Mori` (Dec 3, 2007)

I wonder if we might see Dexter do what he did with Paul again, actually get emotional and lash out. Not just remain cold and calculating during proceedures. He's certainly pretty shaken up right now.


----------



## ez (Dec 3, 2007)

It's possible but he can't afford to get sloppy right now. It would also probably give Doakes a chance for weaseling his way out of the cage :x I hope Doakes makes it btw...


----------



## Mori` (Dec 3, 2007)

I have to say, I do rather like Lundys character. The way he tends to see rather clearly and cut to the heart of issues is nice. He never overcomplicates things or anything like that either.

Not really sure why I had to say it, it just came to me


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 3, 2007)

MARY, DO NOT READ *DEXTER SPOILERS* 

Seemed like Doakes was having some post-traumatic stress there.  I wonder if he'll have any personal revelations due to the sounds of Dexter killing, and the pooling blood.  Though, he might have just been pissed, or realised Dexter wasn't succumbing to his attempts to bond.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 3, 2007)

> Seemed like Doakes was having some post-traumatic stress there.



That was kind of what I originally thought it was going to be, but then the stuff with Harry saying the same thing led me to think it was more just that what Dex has been doing shocks those who've both been there and the guy who led him to do it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 3, 2007)

Dexter didn't kill Doakes and now I feel inclined to do the 'I told you so' dance.

The last episode was very interesting. The revelation that Harry grew to regret what he had created, seemed like an allusion to Frankenstein.

When proceeding to frame Doakes further, Dexter said that would be the Bay Harbour Butcher's last kill, but I think that it'll ironically be Dexter's last kill too. The reason being that the code Harry devised for Dexter to follow, is also one that he came to regret, so I can't see Dexter perusing his role as a suicide-killing-suicide-killer. Also, although we already knew it, he did state that he has a conscious.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 3, 2007)

> The revelation that Harry grew to regret what he had created, seemed like an allusion to Frankenstein.



very much seems that way, especially with how Dexters set up is like a grotesque operating table.



> The reason being that the code Harry devised for Dexter to follow, is also one that he came to regret, so I can't see Dexter perusing his role as a suicide-killing-suicide-killer.



I don't know what to think on this, whilst it seems like there's plenty of reasons for Dexter not to kill now if Harry regretted his decision, if Dexter doesn't have his urges to kill under control something will have to give. That or he'll have to channel them in another way.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 3, 2007)

Quick Ben said:


> I don't know what to think on this, whilst it seems like there's plenty of reasons for Dexter not to kill now if Harry regretted his decision, if Dexter doesn't have his urges to kill under control something will have to give. That or he'll have to channel them in another way.


I think he's somewhat lost the urge already, but continues to kill because he views it as him bringing justice by his own means. When he kills, the satisfaction seems to come from the fact that he's rid society of a menace, as opposed to him getting a "fix", like he did when he was younger. I'm undecided about this because they're a season three, so he has to retain his killer instinct, unless the writers can think of an ingenious alternative for him.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 3, 2007)

just watched the latest episode, one thing is good, the English freak on drugs

hopefully she'll die, because I CANNOT stand her, shes too annoying.

On the other hand, Doakes and Dexter haveing a conversation without "you fucking psycho" being mentioned. Now thats legendary right there.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 3, 2007)

well, I wouldn't go that far, but they are at least interacting, which is a good sign i guess


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone else notice the more than usual revealing of Dexter's 'dark side' in his scenes with Doakes? At some points, any newcomer to the show would be convinced that Dexter was the bad guy just from his tone. This season seems to have moved more towards a less psychopathic & more vigilante justice type character. His urges seem to be dissolving into the vigilante mindset completely, whereas in Season 1 he had this more unpredictable, anti-hero quality about him. Anyway, it was good to see more of the edgy, dark Dexter again.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 4, 2007)

I was kind of surprised those tools Dexter forced Doakes prints onto didn't surface again come the end of the episode, I was sure thats what it was going to be when Lundy received the call at Lunch.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 4, 2007)

Quick Ben said:


> That was kind of what I originally thought it was going to be, but then the stuff with Harry saying the same thing led me to think it was more just that what Dex has been doing shocks those who've both been there and the guy who led him to do it.



That's kind of what post-traumatic stress comes from.  The killing is a shock to the mental system.  Though, Doakes has experience with this.  (I've met ex-soldiers.  One in particular couldn't watch graphic fighting in movies, lest it set him off.)


----------



## Mori` (Dec 4, 2007)

ah ok, you are ever an enlightenment to me you know ^^


----------



## Ziko (Dec 4, 2007)

I really liked Season 1 more than Season 2 (So far). 
The main reason has to be Dexter losing his controll.
I mean, in Season 1 he had everything under controll, he was so awesome, owning the police, killing people flawlessly and had a nice relationship with Rita. Espesially the thing with Rita, in S1 he was a really nice guy that you NEVER thought would do anything to hurt her.

In season 2 however, he keeps getting into trouble, YES he fixes them but still..And what about his lovelife? He cheats on his girlfriend with some ugly skinny bitch? Yes, Laila piss me off..God..Dexter and Rita were so happy...And now she screws it all up...
So yeah, Dexter isnt as badass as he used to be..

Dont get me wrong, I still like the show. And I know the reason for all this action and problems is to make the story exciting, but still..So overall:
Season 1: PERFECT!
Season 2: Good.
Dexter: OMG!! ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS EVER CREATED!!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 4, 2007)

I want Doaks to live


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm about to watch the last 2 episodes of Dexter Season 2


----------



## Mori` (Dec 4, 2007)

^ what is this! >_>


----------



## ez (Dec 4, 2007)

How are you going to watch them?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 4, 2007)

They leaked, just like the first two episodes of season two did. 

I need to get my hands on them, ASAP.


----------



## ez (Dec 4, 2007)

I gotta start looking


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 4, 2007)

Once you get it, PM me Sin or Paul


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2007)

i joined the trading  post group like 3 days ago and still didn't get a response


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2007)

I found them too 

download it likes its hawt!

(suggest any discussion be in tags yeah)


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 5, 2007)

Request the leaked episodes (11 and 12) here: Wesely


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2007)

fucking great finale, I shall attempt to formulate my thoughts later =p


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 5, 2007)

and i have to study today...


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 5, 2007)

Jesus Christ!!!!!!@Episode 12.  If this doesn't prove that Dexter>whatever good show that is out, then I don't what does.

@Mori:  Did you upload 11-12?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2007)

I didn't but I have links.

(reminder that any actual discussion of 11 or 12 should go under tags, saying it was awesome is fine but if you want to talk about plot stuff do it under tags!)


----------



## Ziko (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, Ill just say to the people who hasnt seen it...11 and 12 were AWESOME!

For those who HAVE seen it:

*Spoiler*: __ 



YAY!!! LILA IS GONE!!! HAHAHAHA!!! But seriously, I liked both of the episodes. I feel that killing Doakes was a bad move, but really, what more could they do with him? Also, now Dexter is finally back to his old self, no more emo, dug addict bullshit. And he's back together with Rita! Everything is as it should be! And once again...LILA IS GONE!!! 




Season 2 was not as good as Season 1 as to me, but it was different, and I like that. If they hadnt made it that way, it would be just as season 1. I think that Season 1 introduced Dexter, it made him look cool and it made everyone love him. In Season 2 however, they showed that he's still a human, he's not a GOD. He can get into trouble, and he NEEDS help sometimes.
GOD I love Dexter!

But now all my favourite show's is on a break...Prison Break, Heroes,South Park and now Dexter... Who knows when we'll see them again..Stupid Writer Strike! Anyway..Its kinda off-topic but can anyone recommend a new show to watch? Im thinking about House or Chuck. Ive heard those are pretty good.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 5, 2007)

need links


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 5, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> need links



Go to the Dexter Pimping Project and request it.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 5, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Go to the Dexter Pimping Project and request it.



already did


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ziko said:


> But now all my favourite show's is on a break...Prison Break, Heroes,South Park and now Dexter... Who knows when we'll see them again..Stupid Writer Strike! Anyway..Its kinda off-topic but can anyone recommend a new show to watch? Im thinking about House or Chuck. Ive heard those are pretty good.



I just recently started watching *Prison Break*.  I'm on episode 8 of season 1.  Really good so far.
Check out *House*.  There are a lot of episodes out and Hugh Laurie IS.THE.SHIT.  Some other tv shows I recommend are *Weeds*, *Sopranos*, *Carnivale *(2nd season was badass), *Deadwood *(I hate westerns, but love this show), *The Office* (season 1 was so-so, but afterwards, if you love a lot of stupid and dry humor, season 2-4 are great), *Six Feet Under* (one of my all time favorite series), *Big Love* and *Brotherhood*.


----------



## less (Dec 5, 2007)

I need a DDL for episode 8 (season 2), anyone got it? I'm going through serious withdrawal here!


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 5, 2007)

less said:


> I need a DDL for episode 8 (season 2), anyone got it? I'm going through serious withdrawal here!


Dexter Pimping Project: Wesely


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 5, 2007)

just watched episode 11


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 5, 2007)

my dumb trick against MU didn't work... don't know why... so i'll have to wait for the time to pass to download 12... maybe it's a sign that i need to study


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 5, 2007)

After watching the last 2 episodes all I can say is.....PWNT!


----------



## ez (Dec 5, 2007)

what a way to end it all 

I more or less expected it to end in this way but they really set things up nicely and timed almost every scene perfectly.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 5, 2007)

Since I was the first to mention the leaked episodes, someone give me props.  I'm haing a rough day and it would make me feel good.


----------



## Jonas (Dec 5, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> OMGG.  It's so funny!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



HAHAH I Laughed my ass off when she shot him. 

But yo, is episode 12 the season 2 finale?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Since I was the first to mention the leaked episodes, someone give me props.  I'm haing a rough day and it would make me feel good.



I give you props sir.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 5, 2007)

The season finale was great, but I'm not going to give my full thoughts on it or what possibilities lie for season three, yet.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 6, 2007)

*CBS to Air Dexter*



> Look for CBS to begin airing sister pay cable network Showtime hit drama Dexter sometime in midseason if the Writers Strike is prolonged, and for the broadcast network to bring back freshman sitcom The Big Bang Theory and first-year drama Moonlight next season.





If this happens Dexter will finally get the exposure it deserves.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Dec 6, 2007)

So happy to hear CBS with probably be picking up Dexter and Weeds. Maybe get the recognition they deserve...


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 6, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> If this happens Dexter will finally get the exposure it deserves.



It wouldn't be the Dexter we all love if it happens.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 6, 2007)

oh yeah what an ending...


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _If you seen Episode 12_ 



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

FUCKING LYLA BITCH CUNT MOTHERFUCKING DICK SUCKING SLAG

as you can tell, I dont like her



as for Doakes, 

Season 3 will not be the same


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 7, 2007)

Last two episodes were fucking class. This finale was definitely more climactic than the first season's. If I was to evaluate the two seasons so far, I'd say the beginning and ending of Season 2 was better than anything in Season 1, but the addiction/Lila plot in the middle was weaker than its Season 1 counterpart. Season 1 was consistent all the way through, and had more enjoyable kills to watch. 

Since Season 3 has been unofficially confirmed, I hope we see more of the same thing but a smarter & more efficient Dexter. For starters, changing the location of his trophy case.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 8, 2007)

He'd rather burn than get burned.  He'd rather burn than get burned.  He'd rather burn than get burned.  He'd rather burn than get burned.  He'd rather burn than get burned.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 8, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Last two episodes were fucking class. This finale was definitely more climactic than the first season's. If I was to evaluate the two seasons so far, I'd say the beginning and ending of Season 2 was better than anything in Season 1, but the addiction/Lila plot in the middle was weaker than its Season 1 counterpart. Season 1 was consistent all the way through, and had more enjoyable kills to watch.
> 
> Since Season 3 has been unofficially confirmed, I hope we see more of the same thing but a smarter & more efficient Dexter. For starters, changing the location of his trophy case.



I agree about the trophy case.  The AC was always a terrible location to hide them at.


----------



## Jonas (Dec 8, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I agree about the trophy case.  The AC was always a terrible location to hide them at.



Yet Dexter insists on hiding the trophy case in the AC. 


Again.


----------



## Katsura (Dec 10, 2007)

Jonas said:


> Yet Dexter insists on hiding the trophy case in the AC.
> 
> 
> Again.



Well, surely there are betters spots to hide it, but honestly, how often does someone look through your AC?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2007)

Imma start watching this series.  The hype on this series is too strong to ignore.


----------



## Katsura (Dec 10, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> Imma start watching this series.  The hype on this series is too strong to ignore.



You should.  Best series on air right now I'd say.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Dec 11, 2007)

Dexter Soundtrack <3
Listening it to while I play Splinter Cell or Trauma Center. Is that to weird? Lol


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 11, 2007)

Doakes


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 11, 2007)

anyone knows where i can find the soundtrack?


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 11, 2007)

Big thanks


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 11, 2007)

lol... when is season 3 out?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

Who knows Dheano, but I do know it wouldn't be anytime soon.  If the strike were to end right now, late spring would be the start of season 3.  The production that is.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 11, 2007)

danm man, we are going to wait like hell.

it'll be like the sopranos... i aways expect it to be on TV, but it takes 1 year t come to england


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 12, 2007)

End of September?


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 12, 2007)

that will be like, OMG


----------



## Katsura (Dec 13, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> Yeah of 2008, probably



Whaaat? No fucking way!


----------



## Mori` (Dec 13, 2007)

hehe, people not realising when Dexter aired xD


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2007)

WHOMG incredible!

First, I loved the Finales title "The British Invasion", for some odd reason it fits so well...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Who called it? Dex will have to kill Elvira (god i <3 Debs names for her)

Poor Doakes, but it all worked out for the best. lol.... Cant believe De went to his Funeral, I think next season Laguardia (SP?) is going to become suspicious of Dex... maybe he will have to off her, or get one of his new psychotic bitches to do it... lol


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 21, 2007)

I missed the last episode on Showtime (I was too high to go home :\ ) but I went to sho.com and watched the discussion video they had.  Is that the same one that aired right after the last episode?


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

I LOVE DEXTER

MY FUCKING FAVORITE SHOW

WATCHED BOTH SEASONS IN 2 DAYS

FUCK YEAH DEXTER

FUCK NO DOAKES!

FUCK NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

YES I WAS
and now my goal is to read the books
i love this fuckin series


----------



## fghj (Dec 23, 2007)

Why Lila died  She was the best character.



> Yet Dexter insists on hiding the trophy case in the AC.
> 
> 
> Again.


Probably to stop decay of the blood.


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

he should get a lock or somethin lol

and LILA should have died

argh she was annoying
hated her from the first ep she appeared in

ARGH


----------



## fghj (Dec 23, 2007)

She was way better than that boring bitch Rita...
Anyway, I liked how the last episode showed that Dexter isn't some kind of avenger but, in fact, a crazy psycho killer.


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

well imho rita is much better then lila
just is

and yeah, dexter is CWAZY


----------



## Wilham (Jan 28, 2008)

i love this show. i wanna read the books aswell.


----------



## Dave (Jan 28, 2008)

i am! 
i read the first and i am now on the second
i loved it
fucking awesome, and you should read it


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 28, 2008)

It's funny how I created this thread and I don't even watch the show anymore. Damn me for being too cheap and lazy.


----------



## Dave (Jan 28, 2008)

what?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2008)

up to episode 103.  It's great so far.

also question is it one book per season or does it split off after season 1?


----------



## Dave (Jan 28, 2008)

book 1 is basically season 1
and then book 2 and 3 have nothing to do with season 2


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 30, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> I hope that gay writer's strike better not fuck up Dexter's schedule.  Fuck!  Just get back to work you greedy fucks.



/agree

This writers strike better not fuck up my Dexter >_<


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 30, 2008)

The issues between the writers guild and the networks should be resolved by the time Dexter season 3 is going to air.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 30, 2008)

I finished Season 2 about 2 weeks ago and it was amazing  

No idea how they're going to carry the series on though. I guess someone will just have to get even closer to catching him this time. 

Wonder what'll happen once (if) everyone finds out who he really is.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 30, 2008)

He'll be on deathrow, without a doubt.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 30, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> He'll be on deathrow, without a doubt.



Oh shi-

That'd be pretty awesome actually. Dexter on the run, whilst having to feed his darkness.

Or something along those lines, I could really see it working out.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 1, 2008)

when is the new series out?


----------



## Dan (Feb 1, 2008)

I say, either Rita or Debra will find out.


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 1, 2008)

now that i'm finally done with exams i can read the first book... i think if i want to read the others going to have to buy them in English....


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 17, 2008)

This is going to be coming on ITV, just saw the advert. I wonder if they'll show it 'Showtime uncut'. Hope it does respectably well in the ratings.


----------



## Dave (Feb 18, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUCK I MISSED IT

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO

i fucking hate myself


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 10, 2008)

So, some tidbits on the upcoming season three. 



> And now for the dirty sexy dish from Clyde Phillips about season three. We talked to him before the writers' room even opened for the new season, so everything is subject to change, but here's what Dex's boss is thinking about for the series' next installment.
> 
> Who's Your Daddy? Clyde says that in season three, Dexter gets personal and, uh, professional traction in a way we've not yet seen: "Basically, what's happened with Dexter is that the first year was his childhood, and the second year was his adolescence, and the third year is going to be his adulthood. He will become more of his own man. He will still live by what we call the Code of Harry, if you know what that is, although his relationship with his father was already to some extent deconstructed in the second year." Ah, he's metaphorically killed the father..."But then, once you kill the father, then you learn to appreciate him." If this involves more James Remar (Harry Morgan) and MCH in a silly wig, whatever this means it's A-okay by me.
> 
> ...



It's from E-Online in the Gossip section which explains the language of the article, but I can assure you it's no rumour.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 10, 2008)

IS CBS going to air the second season right after they finish the first one? It would be great if they did, I could just watch the entire series on TV.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2008)

Bought 1st season on DVD, have seen 5 episodes so far.  It's a great show.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2008)

i just watched both seasons in the last 2 days, a season each day,lol, SIMPLY AMAZING, at the moment the only thing i can think of that is better than this is LOST.

i love dexterm its so funny, clever, shocking....just brilliant.

and i thing Debra is HOT,lol, and i dont know about anyone else but near the end i actually wanted Doakes to survive.

i cannot wait for season three.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 15, 2008)

bumpity bump

getting nearer and nearer to s3 ^^


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Jul 15, 2008)

Why is season 3 so far away? I need my Dexter fix.

Properly the best new show in the last 2 years in my opinion.


----------



## Dave (Jul 16, 2008)

september = new seasons


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2008)

HOLY SHIT
CRAZY
I CANT BELIEVE IT
WHAT THE FUCK
STUDENT BECOMES MASTER
DOES HE MEAn THE LITTLE KID>

OH MY GOD HOLY FUCK


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2008)

Whoa .. not sure if I should watch this.  

But I must.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2008)

Wonder if it's nuked.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 5, 2008)

oh my... i don't know what to do


----------



## Jonas (Sep 5, 2008)

FUCK YEAH BITCHES 

Pre-skip Kakashi has a Stamina of 3!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2008)

Fuck off! Mine's been going at 3 KB/s average for half an hour. FFS!!


----------



## Dan (Sep 5, 2008)

Had mine up for like 20 minutes now. I've done 0%.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah what the fuck, why isn't it downloading...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2008)

My one's grinding out. 2 hours gone, 2 hours left if I'm lucky.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 5, 2008)

not so good premiere like last season... but still great


----------



## Ziko (Sep 5, 2008)

Meh, didn't like the premiere..There wasnt really anything "OMG" happening.
I like how Dexter doesn't treat Harry like a GOD anymore tho  Seeing him be his own master will be pretty cool  But meh, the first ep didnt really blow me into the new season..hopefully, it will in the next episode. Hope it get's "pre-aired" too


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 5, 2008)

Virus                 .........


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Heh, talk about an ending that kicks you in the balls (or ovaries) and immediately runs away 

Anyways, yeah, kind of a mellow premiere, but still great. Really curious as to how the rest of the season's gonna pan out, seeing as how there wasn't a huge "HOLY SHIT!!!" moment in this premiere like there was last year.


----------



## Grape (Sep 6, 2008)

ooo ooo oooooo

New Dexter  I loved the episode.

That Dex, always gettin himself into some crazy situation. 

Best line from the episode?
 Deb "Looks like a case of the wrong place at the wrong time"
Dex to himself  "Yeah, tell me about it"

!

and...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 DAMN! I Knew she was going to get pregnant! As soon as I saw the second DexPorn, I was like... "omg, they're going to get prego!". How do you guys think  Mini Dex will effect the Big Dex? I think it might even stop his killing urges. MIGHT!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2008)

excellent first episode, great transition, nothing rushed but just enough development to lead us in to the season. Some hints at a few things and the big moment at the end, loved it


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 6, 2008)

Tried to post my comments on the episode yesterday, server apparently didn't let it through. In summary:

Good episode. Didn't expect or much want a repeat of Season 2's opener in the way of shocker, and agree with the sentiment that there was enough to keep the viewer thoroughly entertained. (As there will be indefinitely, if the script keeps up to standard.)

The Asian woman who plays that agent is a really bad actor.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2008)

ok I'm exactly 50% of the way through watching the episode but I had to pause so I could lol at Dexter completely fucking up with Oscar Prado 

*presses play


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 7, 2008)

You guys seriously need to know what's up.

Link removed All you do is open "TV Shows" tab scroll down to the list on the left and find Dexter in alphabetical order and then open the helper at the top of the page and watch Dexter already. This is where I watch I shit load of my shows. It's in HD too, I watch Lost, Entourage, House & Weeds on here also and they look amazing


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2008)

Good episode. I liked it more then the first and second opener actually  And hopefully this season better then 2.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2008)

does anyone know how to open files with bitorrent?..i'm not very experianced with it


----------



## Castiel (Sep 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _episode 3 spoiler to stop the bitching_ 



so does anyone know if the episode description for s3e3 on wikipedia is false or not?  it says that Dexter is on the run from the cops


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so does anyone know if the episode description for s3e3 on wikipedia is false or not?  it says that Dexter is on the run from the cops



 FOR FUCK'S SAKE! 

Put any information about future episodes in fucking spoiler tags!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> FOR FUCK'S SAKE!
> 
> Put any information about future episodes in fucking spoiler tags!



yeah copying him without putting spoiler tags...nice one.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2008)

What? Like there was a fucking point in spoiler-tagging the quote when the original wasn't. :/ It would also devalue my point in quoting a spoiler tag, and then complaining about spoiler tags.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2008)

Should of showed him how it's done.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2008)

This is the part I hate.. watch the leaked episode and endure an ungodly wait for the next one down the line. Sept. 28 is when the third season premieres, so Oct. 5 until Ep 2.. 

Any chance of another leak?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

ouch that's a savage wait lol D:

ah well patience patience and it'll all come good.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

hehe, I'd rather just wait rather than get leaks and miss the odd week here and there till we are finally on the regular schedule I think anyways. I shall survive


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 18, 2008)

Dexter Season 3 Episode 1 is out bitches! (At least that's what my friend told me).

yesy


----------



## Mori` (Sep 18, 2008)

yah it's been out for a while now


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 18, 2008)

lol I'm late


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Sep 18, 2008)

Whats this i hear about leaks.

Any kind, generous or repwhoring soul wanna give me links ?

Ohh and my thoughts on episode 1 was that it was comfortable. Like a one of those really great super cars that are still just in first gear.

All in all i would say it was a pretty enjoyable episode.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 28, 2008)

*Dexter (Season 3) Tonight!*

WheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

Not even sure where this season will be heading because last season wrapped up neatly. Eventually, I think Rita will find out who Dex really is... maybe not this season though. Also, I expect Dexter will start becoming more of a monster as he lets go of Harry's rules.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> WheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Not even sure where this season will be heading because last season wrapped up neatly. Eventually, I think Rita will find out who Dex really is... maybe not this season though. Also, I expect Dexter will start becoming more of a monster as he lets go of Harry's rules.



everyone who posts in this thread already saw the episode last month


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't stand Rita.  I hope she dies.  It's going to be hard on her kids when Dexter is caught.  It's going to be hard on his sister as well.

Anyways, I am watching the episode.  Dexter killed the wrong person.  One episode in and he is bringing major heat on himself.

An accidental murder like this one could change how he chooses victims in the future though.  It should be interesting.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 28, 2008)

Why does Dexter look uncomfortable while having sex?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I can't stand Rita.  I hope she dies.  It's going to be hard on her kids when Dexter is caught.  It's going to be hard on his sister as well.
> 
> Anyways, I am watching the episode.  Dexter killed the wrong person.  One episode in and he is bringing major heat on himself.
> 
> An accidental murder like this one could change out he chooses victims in the future though.  It should be interesting.



I actually really, really like Rita's character, she fits into the show perfectly.

agreeing with rest of post



HumanWine said:


> Why does Dexter look uncomfortable while having sex?



this was kind of gone over way back in season 1, Dexter doesn't really enjoy sex like normal people do


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 29, 2008)

Shiiiiiiiit.  It was leaked and I wasn't told?  Jesus.  And here I actually waited for it on TV.  How inconvenient.


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2008)

Just caught an episode on showtime, I'll have to watch it from the beginning to understand everything. Pretty good, I hate that chick with the kids though, her acting abilities are par with a porn star.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> Just caught an episode on showtime, I'll have to watch it from the beginning to understand everything. Pretty good, I hate that chick with the kids though, her acting abilities are par with a porn star.



Most of her screentime seems to be in bed, so 



Well if Dexter ever does get caught on a big scale, the show wouldn't last too long after. Prolly 2-4 eps maybe some stuff in court or something. I don't really know how they want to end the show.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)

why all the Rita hate?


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> why all the Rita hate?


Darla needs moar tits


----------



## Major (Sep 29, 2008)

Dexter is the man.  I love him so much pek

As for Rita, yeah she isn't the coollest woman ever, but she is perfect for Dexter.  Anybody else would see right though his facade.


----------



## Major (Sep 29, 2008)

But that is just the way Dexter likes it.


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess, but that last time I made pudding I wasn't getting orgasmic about it. 

Each to their own I guess?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Pregnant Rita = OMG!

Dexter killing a random person might lead him to the darkside, but he seems to be legitimately bothered by it... and didn't seem to feel better until he realized the guy had a darker past. Even though still, he hasn't found out if the guy ever killed anyone.

But little Prado surely was out to kill Freebo.

I also like in the previews clip that big Prado starts getting depressed and following Dexter around, perhaps looking for friendship... or maybe because he's becoming a creepy stalker.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 29, 2008)

actuaally the whole premise of this season is that big prado is going to try and uncover dex


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

up this goes since someone made a new thread


----------



## Soulbadguy (Oct 3, 2008)

So you guys want to keep this thread or My one? I didn't know if i should bump this one.


----------



## Aldrick (Oct 5, 2008)

Season 1 just finished in Australia and Darkly Dreaming Dexter is on loan


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 5, 2008)

Finally! New episode coming up for everyone who watched the leak..


----------



## Soulbadguy (Oct 5, 2008)

For some reason i don't really want Freebo to be the bad guy.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 5, 2008)

So...  Does he plant evidence that there actually was a struggle and defensive murder.  (Hard as hell to do.)  Or get rid of the body?  Hm.  Probably the latter.  Then Prada hovers over him the rest of the season.

Would Prada really have left without wanting to take a peek? :/


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 6, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Last few minutes of the show, I thought Dexter was going to have to kill Prado or not get noticed by him, but Prado would find out about the return of the Bay Harbor Butcher.
> 
> ...



yeah loved the direction also.. and with him telling the other brother? (from the preview) more trouble for Dexter...

probably for US only


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 6, 2008)

just finished watching it 

at first the episode was pretty meh but the last few minutes of the episode was  i wonder how would Prago take the blame without taking Dexter along with it. Unless he dies in an unfortunate accident after all evidence points to him just like Doakes.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 6, 2008)

hooooo the suspense at the end of that ep almost killed me! It'll be interesting to see where this all starts spiralling off to!

-mori, no ones seen me get my hands bloody


----------



## Major (Oct 6, 2008)

I haven't seen it 

Dexter hasn't started in South Africa yet, and I'm in no position to download 

Man it sucks, Dexter is probably the only series I watch.


----------



## Grape (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone know of a download yet? ;s

nvm found it... piratebay!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like baby time is coming whether Dex wants it or not. And this Prado guy... holy fuck. He seems a little crazy himself, and I can see that being a problem for Dexter's future.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2008)

I love how Dexter knew that Teegan's death was also linked to Freebo.  It's always interesting when he has info that no one else has.  It's also become extremely common.

Dexter's sister is really unlikeable.  And she is the most incompetent of all.  She will be stunned when she founds out the truth about Dexter.

Jimmy Smits continues to be creepy.  He invites Dexter and his girlfriend to dinner out of the blue.  What is it with awkward moments this week?  The scenes between Dexter and Prado are as awkward as the scenes in Mad Men were this week.

Dexter falls up a lead on Teegan and ends up at a house party with topless girls.  Lmao.  A cute one smiled at Dexter...he totally could have gotten laid.  

Rita pregnant is a good storyline.  It's forcing Dexter to confront issues in his life that he would otherwise never confront.  And it's also giving us more information about his past.

"This department is becoming annoyingly effective".  

Dexter's sister learned that Teegan's murder is connected to Freebo.  She still doesn't know her name though.  The department still doesn't know her name either.

Dexter successfully locates Freebo at the dead Teegan's place.  Dexter goes back and gets himself ready to make the kill.  Rita shows up and decides to have the kid.  Shortly after this...Dexter leaves and kills Freebo.

Unfortunately, Prado has tracked Freebo based off of a phone call he made to his mother.  Prado discovers that Dexter has killed Freebo, and things become extremely complicated.

It almost seems like this all happened too fast.  The preview shows Dexter and Prado working together.  What is Prado's incentive?  Is Prado trying to trap Dexter?  The manner in which Freebo was killed will definitely make Dexter look bad.  He had wrapping everywhere, it makes him look like a professional...like he's done this before.  I assume Prado will want to see the body.  I'm very confused now, but Dexter seems even more fucked than usual.  I expect his sister to be the one that catches him when he's ultimately caught.  And he will have to slip up for it to happen...he's a lot smarter than her.  xD


----------



## Grape (Oct 6, 2008)

All of Dexters commentary about Teegan is hilarious. 
"How about you give me the address of her Ho-Pad so I can go tell her what a Ho-Bag she is?
"Ho-Pad indeed"

And he could have gotten laid three times at that party


----------



## Ippy (Oct 6, 2008)

I DONT NEED A FUCKING SCRAPBOOK!

lawl

Also, anyone else notice that Rita's got a couple new "additions" to her?  He went from flat as a board in the previous seasons to C cups, not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy shit, what a finish! The final scene was too tense.. can't wait to see how this new angle pans out, the team really haven't lost a step over the hiatus.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, the episode was fairly tame until that last five minutes.

I was going "OH SH-" when that guy popped up.

As always the writing is superb.  Just when you think the show can't get any better...


----------



## Gooba (Oct 7, 2008)

This show is really good, I just don't like the fact that Dexter's big secret this season is that he legally murdered one guy, and there is another guy the DA thinks he legally killed.  Absolutely all of the info of this case could come out and he wouldn't spend a single night in prison.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 7, 2008)

Gooba said:


> This show is really good, I just don't like the fact that Dexter's big secret this season is that he legally murdered one guy, and there is another guy the DA thinks he legally killed.  Absolutely all of the info of this case could come out and he wouldn't spend a single night in prison.


It really depends on how Dexter handles this.  Prado has Freebo's blood on his shirt, so the set up is the DA gets fingered for the murder.  To exonerate Prado, Dexter will have to come forward or someone will have to investigate and show he didn't do it (perhaps Maria).  How will Dexter get rid of the body?  If he gets rid of it with no trace and no evidence at the scene, how will that look?  If Dexter leaves a trail of evidence, like a crime of passion would likely have, how can he successfully fake it?  He'd have to be on the investigation team.  (Dex says its self-defense and does he fake it to make it look like that?  He could get off with that, but again, it's hard to fake.  And he wouldn't be on the investigation in that case.)

If it comes out that Freebo was a serial killer with an MO, how will it look with him just leaving the body of the younger Prado at the scene like he did?  It's a really messy situation and it's not clear how Prado or Dex will handle it.  I like the fact that he has to manipulate the investigation team without being directly sought, and the moral conundrum of Miguel Prado potentially going to jail for it.

I didn't like how Prado just left with so little argument.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 7, 2008)

Self defense isn't that hard to fake.  If he undoes all of his ritualistic stuff, then crashes around a little bit to look like there was a struggle it would be convincing.  He just has to say exactly what he did to Prado, and tells everyone that he met Prado there and exactly what happened with the hug, and I doubt they would even investigate that closely if at all.  Then they would also close the case on Prado's Oscar.  Cops get a lot of slack when it comes to deaths, especially when the DA has accepted it was defense and even thanked him for it.  They are only going to look deeper now because they don't know he is already dead.  If Dex came forward right away this would all be over.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2008)

anyone got a link to s3e2?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 7, 2008)

[megavideo]A0YOLI19f4c6f55f3e582d3b2f87468a1b3d6cd2.2464888546.0[/megavideo]


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 7, 2008)

Gooba said:


> If Dex came forward right away this would all be over.


I can see lots of problems if Dexter just comes forward.  How did he know to look there when he was playing clueless with the investigation?  (Since Prado could see he was looking at his brother's files, they might be able to track ALL of Dexter's searches.)  He only knows of Teegan because he was at Freebo's place.  

Can he fake the blood splatter?  Make the wound look like it was from a struggle?  It's risky to leave the body and fake the scene, so I think he will, rationally, try and get rid of the body and all evidence.  He doesn't know Prado has blood on his shirt.  Now, when Dexter gets rid of the body, if he gets rid of it in a professional way, it creates problems later.  Will he do it like an amateur to leave options open?

Also, Prado and Dexter aren't cops, so I don't know if the usual cop protection would work.

If Dex comes forward, does Maria then rethink Doakes's suspicions about Dexter?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol, trying to put the blame on Prado. I wonder if Prado would gladly help Dexter out once they find the blood on his shirt, since he is fucking obsessed with the guy.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Oct 7, 2008)

Dexter keeps breaking the rules this season huh?

I think i can see the ending to this Season.

Prado is going to take the rap for killing Freebo.


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

Why aint this thread poppin?

Dexter is a fucking amazing show.


----------



## Dan (Oct 12, 2008)

I download it as I live in the UK lol.

One of my favorite shows man. Dexter is the man.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 12, 2008)

Prado is acting strange.  Is he really a corrupt bastard?  Is that the angle the season's going?

I hope Dexter starts really investigating the skin taker.

(Last, but not least...  he's killing non-killers.  And with so little evidence.  Of course, I hear all the time about fathers who'd kill some pervert for taking such pictures...  So, I suppose the instinct is there.)

Putting the body in a grave then filling it up a bit, then having the casket lowered over top of it--this happened in the movie "Mr. Brooks."  (Though, if original there, I don't know.)  It was an alright serial killer movie.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 13, 2008)

"nobody hurts my children" 

yeah prado seems to act really weird...

the evidence were really Henry's code and he wants to get away from that...
the p*d*p**** he sensed his "game" when he met the guy... Dexter is not stupid...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2008)

There were places where I felt the writing was slightly off in that episode. Then I heard that the writers for this season are different to the people who did the first two series, which explains it a bit. But there were other places where it took such a brave turn "my kids!" - you have to give them credit for doing the massive character development so smoothly. 



Dionysus said:


> *Prado is acting strange.  Is he really a corrupt bastard?  Is that the angle the season's going?*



That's what I was thinking. This subplot is intriguing, because it's unpredictable.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 13, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> the evidence were really Henry's code and he wants to get away from that...
> the p*d*p**** he sensed his "game" when he met the guy... Dexter is not stupid...


To be honest, it looks like Dexter is expanding his victim profile like many serial killers do.  Harry's code was meant to stop this and have him only kill the worst of people.  Taking a few pictures of a little girl isn't quite enough to warrant a death sentence, as I see it.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Oct 13, 2008)

^^I think his did some thing to kids in the past,but yea dexter is giving himslef more reasons to kill now.


I start to like how Dexter changing his code.

Tho i wonder if there going to follow the books a little bit(Tho i didn't like the way the last book went).

Mabye Dexter, 

Could tech Astor and Cody and His Son to be like him.

EDIT:
Also does any one how much people dexter killed?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 13, 2008)

> Taking a few pictures of a little girl isn't quite enough to warrant a death sentence, as I see it.


It is if he already approached her in the shopping mall, and  was a convicted sex offender.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 14, 2008)

It would be a huge violation of Dexter's code to kill them, but damn... the entire Prado family has been a huge pain in his ass. I'd also be interested to see who is killing/skinning people. One of the Prados? That new guy in the department?


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

I think that was more of a personal one.

He was looking at "Dexter's kids", and with his mentality he was always going to kill him.

As he said before this guy doesn't fit his code, but he made an exception.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 15, 2008)

Gooba said:


> It is if he already approached her in the shopping mall, and  was a convicted sex offender.


That's serial killer logic right there.  Just the sort of thing Harry's Code was meant prevent so Dexter doesn't get caught or start justifying killing people on whim.

Maybe I'm believe too much in "rehabilitation" and what not.

I think one of the large themes this season is corruption.  The corruption of the Prados.  Dexter moving on from his father, and, from what it looks like, slowly moving away from some aspects of the code.  Deb and the Internal Affairs and the CI.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 15, 2008)

> That's serial killer logic right there. Just the sort of thing Harry's Code was meant prevent so Dexter doesn't get caught or start justifying killing people on whim.
> 
> Maybe I'm believe too much in "rehabilitation" and what not.


Probably.  Especially for child molesters because they have high recidivism rates.  



> I think one of the large themes this season is corruption. The corruption of the Prados. Dexter moving on from his father, and, from what it looks like, slowly moving away from some aspects of the code. Deb and the Internal Affairs and the CI.


True.  He is changing his code but I think killing the molester is equally justified as any of his kills besides the first one this season (his only 100% justified one).


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2008)

Nah man, I don't agree a sex offender is very bad but doesn't compare to a murderer.

In some states committing a murder will result in the death penalty, no-one gets the death penalty for being a sex offender. But that goes for the code.

But Dexter is a serial killer so if someone pervs on his children obviously he will take action.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 15, 2008)

Dexter is killing too many.  Without a good motive, at least.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think it's a good move having Dexter kill the paedophile; bringing back the darker tones of the first season's Dexter. I think it was in danger of getting too simple, with a sort of 'hero' vigilante thing.


----------



## Dan (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, they had to jazz it up a bit.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 19, 2008)

Does anyone know how much of the blood analysis stuff is fake and how much is real?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2008)

anyone got any MV links to Dexter s3 e3 and up?


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 20, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> No clue.  But I would say very little since tv shows usually exaggerate.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



hm... guessing by the preview i'm beginning to seriously suspect prado...

good episode... but it was more to make the plot move... not the usual awesome moments of Dexter...


----------



## Mori` (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't be the only person who got a little emotional at the proposal right ><

that was a really good ep and judging by the preview I think things are going to start picking up in pace soon. I'm wondering if Quinn is going to be involved in something that catches Dex's attention and, assuming Quinn is something of a bad guy, leads to him learning something about himself again.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah like the interview that Gummyvites linked...
they are setting possible "evil guys" (plots) and then pick up one a goes with it...
we have Quinn... for me he's just a side plot for deb i don't really see him getting involved with Dexter...
Prados for me it's Miguel that will be the "baddie" for Dex, but his other brother can do some more shit...
Maria... i get this weird vibe from her this season...

about the proposal... it's not my favorite role for Dex... i like the dark passenger more 
but now more seriously... there were better scenes from Dex "being" Human... this one didn't click for me...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2008)

*Dexter has been picked up for 2 more seasons:*


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2008)

True.

Gee, I wonder whether or not Dexter will get caught this season?


----------



## Mori` (Oct 21, 2008)

lol

ah well who cares =p

I watch dexter as much for the consistantly good plot and character development as for the actual suspense as to whether dex might get away with something =p

and 2 more seasons, i'm elated

-mori, going to buy dex tomorrow


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2008)

Next episode looks like epic sauce.

Miguel is starting to grow on me, he was a little obsessive with Dex at first but now he's not so bad.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 26, 2008)

I knew it was going to play this way.  Prado is using Dexter to get "justice."  I'm not quite sure how corrupt Miguel really is.  I know someone theorized he's the skinner.  Not sure I can justify that leap at the moment.  

Him seeing Dexter for a vigilante/serial killer and playing it like that is creepy.  I know he deals with these cases in his line of work, but still...  I suppose the obsessiveness and instant friendship was Miguel testing his hunch about Dexter.

The only thing that's missing so far is Dexter investigating the new serial killer on his own.

Anyone want to wager that Quinn was in on the Freebo money?  (The guy looking through the binoculars.)


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Oct 27, 2008)

Who else could be the skinner besides Prado? They've said before he's corrupt and willing to go to far and now we've got him sayin' that he's "like Dexter."

It's gotta be him or they are tryin' to hard to make it look like him so Quinn goes unnoticed. That would be fun for obvious reasons of another cop serial killer, but I'd feel slightly cheated...


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 27, 2008)

very nice episode 
Finally a good old Killing scene... 
For me the skinner is Quinn, it doesn't make much sense for Prado to be using Dexter for killing if he himself was a killer...

Next episode seems kick ass


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there is the chance that the skinner is someone not introduced at all.  Of course, Quinn does have the ties to the "world" the victims come from.

On the non-killer front:

I just thought about the dead Prado being in with Freebo for the money, which might tie into Miguel and Ramon.  They are dirty in some way.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb's vagina would then be a homing beacon for murderers. Dexter doesn't tap it, but he's sure around it most of the time.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait, who's Quinn again? Forgot who that was.

And as for Miguel.. wth I can't read this guys mind at all. One second he's proud of Dexter and as for the preview for the next episode.... wtf?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2008)

^Who's the dude? O_o


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, having seen the preview, Ramon might be the red herring here.  I bet this killing (probably the black kid who likes onion rings) will look like a copy cat just like the one before.  Probably someone covering up tracks, spooking, etc.  I bet Quinn is in deep for a lot of drug money.

Ramon seems too hot headed to be this methodical.


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2008)

^ Do you think that guy is a crooked cop?

I see him and Deb getting it on soon.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 28, 2008)

I see Deb and the CI getting it on.  Though, that's not to say she won't also with Quinn...  Maybe also a lesbian scene with the annoying Asian IA cop.

What was up with her, anyways?  Do Internal Affairs even act like that?  harassing and confrontational, almost offering promotion bribes?


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2008)

I though she'd get it on with the CI till he had that chick at his house.

That annoying Asian cop is hot though lol.

--

I feel sorry for that black kid, he's so gonna get killed.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW, I liked how Masuka laid down some knowledge on the younger Prado. Haha. Not often that Masuka gets to be the king shit for a moment.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 28, 2008)

That last scene was again, very tense. I like how they're not afraid of making big waves, keeps the show interesting compared to others. I agree with the poster who said it was stupid of Dexter to kill the dude on the cruise just after Prado informed him he was being released. It would have been much smarter to keep tabs on him until the heat cooled off, then go for the hunt like a month later. And Prado just seems like Harry Mk II, he's up for it now but let's see what he thinks when he goes to the scene of the kill. 



Dionysus said:


> I see Deb and the CI getting it on.  Though, that's not to say she won't also with Quinn...  Maybe also a lesbian scene with the annoying Asian IA cop.
> 
> What was up with her, anyways?  Do Internal Affairs even act like that?  harassing and confrontational, almost offering promotion bribes?



Maybe I didn't mention it, but since the first time she made her appearance I was intensely annoyed by her. I had it put down to horrible acting, but I guess it's possible they were going for that weird/annoying angle.


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah lol, shes stalking Debra.

Which is kind of creepy.

--

PS: I value this show so much. If it got canceled I'd go crazy.


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats good, and a relief.

I know how shows get dropped easily these days.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 28, 2008)

I loved this episode.  All aspects of it.

From 'feelings hurt Masuka', to Angel having a crush on the hawt Vice cop, to Deb inadvertently and most likely getting that kid killed, to every scene involving Rita, to Prado testing and confronting Dex.

It almost supplements the complete lack of Doakes.


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2008)

Doakes... That guy was the fucking man.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Dan (Oct 29, 2008)

Ahh man, I miss Doakes.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 29, 2008)

Shut the fuck up, _asshole_!


----------



## Gooba (Oct 29, 2008)

Doake's face looks ridiculous.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 30, 2008)

Mother Fucker.


----------



## Grape (Oct 30, 2008)

Doakes, a fine example of When keepin it real goes wrong.


----------



## Dave (Nov 1, 2008)

SURPRISE friend


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 2, 2008)

Hm.  So...  they're still playing the "is it Miguel or is it Quinn" game.  (While it being a third person is still not out of the question.)  Leaving out the reaction to Dex's ritual.

Is the fact that Prado hasn't been sleeping for a few weeks mean he's been out at night? 

Could have been that Oscar Prado was the original skinner and Miguel is continuing the work.  I must admit, I was wondering if they could continue the magic after last season.  It's nice to have a bit of mystery back in the series.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah keeping is it Prado or Quinn open...

in memory of Doakes... Motherfucking episode


----------



## SilverSerpent (Nov 3, 2008)

Miguel Prado is actually quite awesome. It's interesting to see how Dexter can operate with a partner. I wonder how Miguel will react if he finds out that Dexter kills people because he enjoy it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 4, 2008)

Is there no preview for episode 7?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 5, 2008)

Surely Quinn's the red herring now? ? I think Miguel's the skinner.


----------



## olaf (Nov 6, 2008)

damn Yuki. I used to think that she was kinda cute in this slightly annoying way, but in last ep, she brought 'being bitch' to a completely new level. At least Deb played it safe, it would be kinda weird if she caved in under the pressure of thaz azn midget

of course I think that Quinn is up to no good, or was up to no good in the past.

so I wonder, how many eps we'll have to wait till Anton will fuck Deb? and how many eps after that he'll get killed?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 6, 2008)

Then Anton's the skinner?


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 6, 2008)

i gotta ask my brother his views on the skinner, he actually predicted what would happen to doakes PERFECTLY about 4-5 eps beforehand, as soon as doakes mentioned his father being a butcher.

miguel's not the skinner, he's too soft.  he will make his first kill soon though.
i'd want anton/quinn to be the skinner but thatd be the 2nd time deb fell in love with a killer, and i think the writers are too intelligent to write somethin stale like that into the plot.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah, euthanasia.  I knew it would come to that, but it was interesting to see the struggle to justify it.

I wonder if Dexter will be caught or suspected if they do an autopsy.  I'm not sure how well they bother looking into the cause of death of someone so near death from cancer.  (They could always sweep that under the rug.)  A drug that stops breathing may suggest lung cancer.

I only suspect this due to the fact that lawyers and courts and dirty justice is so prominent a theme this season. 

Morally, I certainly have to qualm with the mercy killing.  First time I can say that with ease!


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 10, 2008)

I was looking forward to Dexter getting active in that storyline.  It's basically what he does.  I'd expect such an active killer to have him excited.  The writers likely want to develop Deb's detective skills, since I see her nabbing her bro eventually.

I can see this season playing out that Miguel kills Ellen Wolf, Dexter kills Miguel when Miguel looks for help after the deed.


----------



## Grape (Nov 10, 2008)

Great episode 

"Do I see plastic sheets in your future?"
"uhh errr uhh I'm not having a best man!"

Miguel really pissed me off. He's going to eventually put Dex in a very risky situation.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 10, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Yeah I'm beginning to worry that the writers will not have Deb learn of Dexter's secret and be comfortable with it like in the books.  They've been building up for Deb to not compromise on her beliefs about killing bad guys.  It will take a bit more character development before she is ready for the truth.  But I guess there's still 2 more seasons for it to happen.


They've diverged away from the books enough that I don't count on plot similarities anymore.  Maybe I'm wrong about Deb turning him in (or killing him).


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 16, 2008)

It was goooooooooood.  Dexter's pupil...  I hope Dexter never teaches how the bodies are disposed.

Unibomber Prado!


----------



## SilverSerpent (Nov 17, 2008)

Good episode. I really enjoy the relationship between Miguel and Dexter. Dexter being the wise master while Miguel is the unexperienced sidekick. To bad that it looks like Miguel didn't learn what Dexter told him. Showing up at the attorneys home, is not a smart move.


----------



## Grape (Nov 17, 2008)

God, if Miguel gets Dex busted... I am going to be so fucking pissed.

Great episode until Miguel went to the bitches house.

Jesus fuckin christ Miguel. Are you really this stupid? Will he pin it all on Dexter, because he had an adverse reaction like Sr. Morgan?

Oh yeah, it's obvious that Senior King is a drug lord, or high up in a drug cartel. He runs the trimming business as a front, and apparently to keep watch on the people who work for him.

It's most likely not a serial killer doing the skinnings, more likely it is a message "don't rat", as well as payment for ratting.

Wow, I wonder if Miguel went and killed the attorney?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 20, 2008)

Last week's episode was the best so far, the latest one wasn't bad either [noparse][/noparse]..

I hadn't even thought of why they haven't shown Dexter having any input in the skinner case, that does seem a bit off. If Miguel kills the defense attorney Dexter will have to put him down, but his now seemingly looser code might stretch to allow a friend.  

Call me stupid, but I got the feeling the final scene was alluding to an affair. :/


----------



## Grape (Nov 20, 2008)

or some partnership...?

Sounds way out there, but maybe they've been working together to get criminals released? For Dex type justice...

Started reading the books, the first was incredibly short. Can't believe LaGuerta was the "Doakes" of the first book. Now Doakes will be Doakes in the second? 

Miss Doakes 

Btw, the ending of Book 1 was much better than in the show. Wish they would have taken that same approach.. Deb should know by now in the TV show... if she knew in Book 1, season 3 she needs to find out fo shizzle


----------



## Gooba (Nov 20, 2008)

> Call me stupid, but I got the feeling the final scene was alluding to an affair. :/


I doubt it, he was begging Dex to murder her, and now that he popped his cherry I'm pretty sure he is going to do it himself.  I see this season ending like the last, with Dex killing the 1 person he let in.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, first episode of first season was exciting as hell. I put this almost at the level of Monk on my list of intriguing shows. Though, I'm far far from a connoisseur...


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I wonder if Miquel will find out that Dexter killed his brother, or if Dexter will tell him towards the end of this season.


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 21, 2008)

I so love this show.. just finisheds season 1...
 watching the 2nd now.. 

I like the way Michael C. hall interprets this serial killer^^..

I even made a painting for a friend of mine..see link below sig^^


----------



## Garfield (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, second episode just as charming as the first.
I dunno why I kept thinking his sister has more to her than seems. I'm pretty sure I'm wrong in that.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 23, 2008)

5th episode was fucking hilarious 

He tried to return the favor while watching terms of endearment, oh wow


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 23, 2008)

Dexter is pure gold so far.  It's not everyone's cup of tea, but I think none can deny the quality of the writing.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 23, 2008)

Fucked?  I know there will be some scheme on Miguel's part (perhaps starting at golf)... but Miguel's days are numbered.

Finally Dexter helped with the skinner.  If only just encouragement and confirmation.

Hm.  Maybe Dexter sets Miguel up while they kill the skinner.

I still have a feeling Quinn is involved with the money somehow.  Or he's an excellent red herring.


----------



## Grape (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow....

I seriously thought Dex lost his composure the last 30 seconds.

Fuck Miguel.

FUCK YOU MIGUEL!


I want an animated sig and avatar of Dex going Bonkers in his Laboratory.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow. I'm still on Ep. 9 of the first season. I love how this show is, everything in plain sight yet interesting. I don't think anyone missed the connection of the Doctor = His matey but it still hasn't lost it's interest value to me!


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah when Dexter lost it... i was like wait what? 
Miguel is going to get it now 
yeah probably there will be some more twists on the skinner case... it wouldn't make much sense ending with this..


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 24, 2008)

A friend of mine was a bit disappointed with this season, because of the slow build up... I think this episode changed his mind, just as brilliant as ever. The writers sure haven't lost it


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 24, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> That last scene has to be the funniest scene in the show next to Dexter telling Deb he was the Bay Harbor Butcher!!!



Haha, loved that one too.

This season is great as ever, I don't remember any series that I've been watching that's been still as good after 3 seasons as in the beginning except for some comedy series but I don't count them.

Loooooved the episode. Didn't know Miguel would be such a dick...

Dexter: Bovine!? Fucking bovine!?
Miguel: What...?
Dexter: You had that coming, amigo. 
Miguel:


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 24, 2008)

This season is great as ever, I don't remember any series that I've been watching that's been still as good after 3 seasons as in the beginning except for some comedy series but I don't count them.

Loooooved the episode. Didn't know Miguel would be such a dick...

Dexter: Bovine!? Fucking bovine!?
Miguel: What...?
Dexter: You had that coming, amigo. 
Miguel: [/QUOTE]

Your post gave me a picture of Miquel and Dexter with mexican hats sitting on donkey's in a desert, and then dexter shots himxD


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 24, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks that when Miguel went in to "offer a deal" to the skinner he was just further setting a trap for Dexter. I'm not so sure how, but, I think he told him that he killed Freebo or he knows who did or where he is or something. I just think Miguel is going to try and out play Dexter which is also why he offered La Guerta such a big shoulder to cry on...


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah.  I expect there to be scheming on Miguel's side.  (I said as much earlier about potentially suspect golfing date.  Lots of trees there.)  We'll see Dexter prevail, with his ability to improvise and kick ass. 

I'm curious about the Prado connection to Freebo.  And if Ramon will play a role in the next episodes.


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2008)

Sick episode 9.

Only problem I have with Dexter is how the skinner turned out not to be Quinn. 

I still think he is guilty of something.


----------



## SOLID (Nov 25, 2008)

just finished watching season 2. Great show.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 25, 2008)

Season 2 Ep. 4 

His mental talking to the mother in law was awesome


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 25, 2008)

Omg, Miguel went from decent to dick.

I must see how Dexter pwns his ass.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 25, 2008)

Omg, Miguel went from decent to dick.

I must see how Dexter pwns his ass.


----------



## ohmygod (Nov 26, 2008)

I didn't expect miguel to be more than what he seemed to be. last ep cought me off guard

and I do hope that Skinner case won't be just _'lets catch mr. king'_ cause that would be simply disappointing


----------



## SOLID (Nov 27, 2008)

why is each ep of season 3 = > 550 mb ? the eps from previous seasons were around 350 mb


----------



## Mori` (Nov 28, 2008)

better quality eps...

love the way this seasons switching up now, they've done a great job in miguels development

wanna know what he's trying on with rita though o-o


----------



## Garfield (Nov 28, 2008)

Season 3 Ep. 5

Awesome line is awesome 



> Men _need _their privacy, some more than other....But that's why God created golf



Though I hate Golf and am an atheist, the line is pretty cool.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 29, 2008)

Fuckwin!
Ep. 9 was Fuckwin!!!!!!

Goddamn awesome. Real emotion. For the first time, FFFFFFFF

I was goddamn angry at Miguel and almost threw my laptop outta the window.

Fuckwin!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2008)

Can't wait for tomorrow.

I really hope Dexter kills Miguel before the season is over.


----------



## Grape (Nov 30, 2008)

True.

I've never really liked him before, but I have to admit he's been damn good in Dexter.

Be nice if he took out LaGuerta before Dexter got him.

Sure...there's no reason for that to happen, but damn I get tired of her  Give Angel her job


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, will LaGuerta collar Miguel, or will her heat allow Dexter to finally kill him?

I hope they do the psychological game between Dex and the skinner well.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 30, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow.
> 
> I really hope Dexter kills Miguel before the season is over.


I thought so at first too. But if Miguel learns the code, I don't see why he shouldn't be around.
He's a crazy sonofabitch though.


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2008)

He won't 

But a certain Cuban will.

and a King to

Great episode.

Dexter One-Upping Miguel at every turn was sweet. Miguel is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 1, 2008)

Great ep, hope dexter owns the skinner fast though


----------



## ez (Dec 1, 2008)

> Dexter One-Upping Miguel at every turn was sweet. Miguel is so fucking stupid.



Miguel actually played it smart this entire season and right now he's got Dexter where he wants him. I wouldn't be so quick to call him stupid -- he's actually pretty damn careful and smart about how he operates. 



> Great ep, hope dexter owns the skinner fast though



i wonder how he's going to get out of it.  maria might end up being his salvation.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 1, 2008)

Knox said:


> Dexter One-Upping Miguel at every turn was sweet. Miguel is so fucking stupid.



The episode ends with Miguel's plan going perfectly. To be honest the only thing being demonstrated is that Dexter is consistently underestimating Miguel. 

And only 2 episodes left  . It will be a shame with no new Dexter for a while. I consider Dexter and NBC's The Office to be the only 2 shows currently on American TV that are consistently good.


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2008)

Miguel has constantly underestimated Dexter as well.

Dexter

He's at your booty call

Blockin your cock


----------



## ragnara (Dec 1, 2008)

I liked Deb's "You have a best friend ?!?" part.
Dexter needs to get rid of him fast now.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 1, 2008)

I loved it when Debra woke up.

"Cock fuck!"

*Looks at watch*

"Mother fuck!"


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 1, 2008)

awesome episode...


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 1, 2008)

Haha.  If Dexter wakes up with a pirate's booty on his face, Masuka is amazing.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 1, 2008)

fucking stunning, love how with one smooth move they've brought the two plots that started with Dex's pursuit of Freebo back together again.

Right now it's really hard to gauge the 2 as to who's really been on top the most, we get a lot of dexters thoughts and understand how he's working whereas we only get action and reaction from miguel. 

Dex face to face with King next ep is going to be the shit, should find out why he's quite so feared by his employees and hopefully we get some interesting mind games, kinda like we had with dex and doakes last season (albeit with roles reversed).

One things for sure, Dex is going to be pissed when he gets out of this spot =p


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 1, 2008)

I.......am.......fucked.
lulz


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 1, 2008)

Dexter vs the skinner is gonna be amazing. I wonder how he gets out of that one.

Brilliant episode.

Oh, and Miguel is so fucked when Dexter gets out.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 1, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Haha.  If Dexter wakes up with a pirate's booty on his face, Masuka is amazing.


Oh man, that would be _amazing_.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 1, 2008)

Btw. I don't know if it's been mentioned before, but I just read that Jeff Lindsay (the author of the Dexter books) played a small role in today's episode. He was guarding Angel's girl's room and he even got some lines to say.

How amazing is that, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 1, 2008)

Crazy episode. o_o Only two left.  

I don't even have anything to say other than I can't wait for next week!


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2008)

Bought the first season on DVD the other day (for a whopping $35 USD:|)

Just so my friend and his mom could start watching it... so far they love it, but he's taking forever to watch the episodes because he doesnt "want to get burned out quick"

:|

Anyways, fun re-watching the old episodes. Even though I already know what's going to happen, I still get the feeling Dexter will get caught...

And that....is great writing. 

I hope Dexter is on for at least 2 more seasons. I really can't take any less than 5 seasons.

Let me re-word that. I really can't take any less than 3 additional episodes, meaning a 4th season is a must.

OMG I'm just panicking :| I do NOT want Dexter to ever end


----------



## Dave (Dec 2, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

whn i saw dexter say thank you i thought he was like video recording the roof top thing BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

THE FUCKING SKINNER


----------



## Dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Dexter is such a consistent show. I haven't seen a dip in terms of quality ever I think.

Can't wait for next week either.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Angel went into bad ass mode for a couple secs. *_*

Fuck Miguel too. But I've been saying that for the past few weeks....


----------



## jkingler (Dec 2, 2008)

I am so ridiculously amped about the next episode. Suspennnnnnnnnse!


----------



## Garfield (Dec 4, 2008)

Miguel fell into such an obvious trap 
Damn, anger can flaw reasoning so fast huh. I love how it doesn't get to Dexter. Now he's gotten Miguel in a tight spot coz now Miguel's given Dexter the reason to take him out that he needed. Now it's defensive kill.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 4, 2008)

Knox said:


> Bought the first season on DVD the other day (for a whopping $35 USD:|)
> 
> Just so my friend and his mom could start watching it... so far they love it, but he's taking forever to watch the episodes because he doesnt "want to get burned out quick"
> 
> ...



I'm waiting for the Blu-Ray's. 

And I've heard that Showtime are expecting to make another two seasons, hope they stick to it.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 7, 2008)

BEST SHOW ON TV


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, that was a twist.  Didn't expect to see _that_ before the finale.  Now, will the skinner attack, then Dex completes the set up?  Could be, could be.

Will Deb become suspicious of Dex when she peers into her father's past?  Closer bond?  (I figured when the other archivist died, this scenario would happen.)


----------



## SOLID (Dec 7, 2008)

RIP Miguel 
I think the last ep will introduce season 4

and the 13$ per month movie network channels is worth it, since i watched the ep in HD without commercials


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 7, 2008)

There is only one problem I have:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dexter is setting up the death to look like skinner did it.  He'll have to cut skin off to complete the set up.  The real skinner works slowly.  A strip here, then another later.  I suppose one could argue he was rushed.




I guess Dex will leave the SUV at Maria's place?  She'll think the skinner was after her. 

I doubt the next episode will be a set up.  It wasn't in any of the other seasons.  I think the writers and producers like to keep each season as contained as possible.  It's part of what makes the show so great.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 7, 2008)

Daaamm
need latest episode nownownow.
Fucking lack of TV :<


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol Gummyvites


*Spoiler*: __ 



 You were totally right about masuka kidnapping dexter


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 8, 2008)

awesome episode

*Spoiler*: __ 




lol at kidnap was Masuka... well Dexter showed him what it costs 
Didn't expect to Miguel go this soon...
Some major shit is going to happen in the last episode... and judging by the summary they may do a set up for next season...


----------



## Mori` (Dec 8, 2008)

thought that felt a tad anti-climatic, good nonetheless though.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 8, 2008)

Adios Amigo!


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow....Great ep. 

Quicker than expected, but nothing stupid (or at least not OOC/PIS stupid, since Miguel = sloppy and Dex = pro).

The way things are going, loathe as I am to say it, Season 4 could be the perfect time to end the show. Or if Dexter has serious family difficulties, maaaaybe 5. But I could be wrong. I'm getting ahead of myself.


----------



## Grape (Dec 8, 2008)

Very good call on Masuka kidnapping Dex Gummy 

Best episode ever? I was soo freaking out the entire episode, just waiting for the Skinner to snatch up Dexter. Hopefully he won't get the chance.

Anyone else get the feeling Deb will be let in on Dearly Devoted Dexters secrets? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I can see the season ending with Deb finding out that her ex-fiancee and murderer to be's mother is on that list. Will she finally start to connect the pieces?Personally, I hope so. I grow to love Deb with each episode, and this weeks episode was no different. She really is a good actress.





So many great quotes from this episode. 


*Spoiler*: _quotes_ 



"Miguel probably thinks he's getting lucky, looks like he's getting screwed."

"Vince the servers back up so I ran your girl. Bad news, she's got a rap sheet. She ran the car into someone else over a parking space, yeah.. big fine, anger management.
'So that means she has issues.. so she's not out of my league..?'
*Angel Bedazzled*
Yeah... happy to help"


"What you workin on?
'Oh, I uh found a grey hair. I was curious.'
Oh dude, I've totally done that.
'You're bald' (cold funny Dexter tone)
*Masuka points at pube's*
'Oh'"
*Dexter TMI Face* 

"I just want you to let me in?
'Why the fuck would I do that now?'
Cuz I know you. Dex, I know you better than anyone else.
No, there have been quite a few who have seen the real me as they laid on _that_ table. You're all just...unchecked versions of myself. What I would have become without my fathers code.'
They deserved it, I'm not like them.
'You are, admit it.' 
I'm like you.
'No, no, no no no no, _I know I'm a monster._'
I accept you...I accept you Dexter, like a brother.
'I killed my brother..........I killed yours to.'
Oscar?.... You? 
'I didn't plan to, but it was kill or be killed?'
YOU!!......You..killed Oscar... 
'What did you say in your Bachelor Party Speech? That friends are always honest?'
Friends forgive.
Friends Forgive!
'But I don't forgive you...and I don't get to have friends.'
You're a little freak, I'm not done with you, you think it ends here?!?!! it doesn't!!!!
'It does for you.'
*Oh Snap!*
'Adios Amigo'"




OMG I watched the preview... totally did not see this shit coming. 

Fucking Cubans!


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2008)

The line that I loved the most:

"I'm aware of the phenomenon."

Dexter doing dramatic irony = I always snigger.


----------



## kaz (Dec 8, 2008)

jkingler said:


> The way things are going, loathe as I am to say it, Season 4 could be the perfect time to end the show. Or if Dexter has serious family difficulties, maaaaybe 5. But I could be wrong. I'm getting ahead of myself.



Dexter got picked up for a season 4 and 5 already.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I'm obviously wrong, then. Or I hope I am.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful ep.

Somehow, Dexter happens to be improving upon perfection, despite the
*Spoiler*: _season 2 heavy spoiler_ 



lack of Doakes


Also, I'd love for season 4 to be about Rita's growing suspicions about what exactly Dexter does at night.

I have no idea how they'd plan on even a decent season 5.  The first three have been hard acts to follow.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 8, 2008)

Season 4 ok... but season 5? Things could get ugly, but the writers of Dexter seem to be taking the show in the right direction, they're doing more out of it than the author did with the books. I think his latest book was badly received as well, started introducing some supernatural elements and so on. I wonder why he took his series down the drain like that><


----------



## Ippy (Dec 8, 2008)

"supernatural elements"?  wtf?

Anyway, I hold onto my belief that a fourth season can keep up with the "improving upon perfection" that the writers have somehow been able to do, but a fifth?

I see this being like every quality series, milked dry due to commercialism, with it ending long after it gets stale.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2008)

> I see this being like every quality series, milked dry due to commercialism, with it ending long after it gets stale.


My thoughts exactly. Again, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe S4 is Rita catching on, S5 is Deb, and at the end she actually does?

I dunno, I didn't think they would be able to do a good season 2 after the first but I was way off.  I doubt they can put out another 2 good ones but I wouldn't be shocked if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2008)

What's this about?


----------



## Garfield (Dec 8, 2008)

I've always wondered why he didn't take Deb into confidence. She sure looks like the spouting type but i hardly think she won't do anything for Dexter.
Then again, it isn't exactly safe for her to be in the know.

It would be very awesome if he ended up alone as well but still not caught. Rather than the world becomes balanced ending of all other American TV series....


----------



## Dave (Dec 8, 2008)

maybe season 4 will be inspired by the 4th dexter book


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 8, 2008)

Mider T said:


> What's this about?


A serial killer who kills killers, mostly.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 9, 2008)

Dex will be framing the skinner the same night the skinner is captured so they'll know it wasn't him.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 9, 2008)

Adee said:


> I've always wondered why he didn't take Deb into confidence. She sure looks like the spouting type but i hardly think she won't do anything for Dexter.
> Then again, it isn't exactly safe for her to be in the know.
> 
> It would be very awesome if he ended up alone as well but still not caught. Rather than the world becomes balanced ending of all other American TV series....



Thats one of the things I love about dexter , I mean the huge secrets he has that could affect everyone around him and how easy it could be for his relationships to fall apart, I mean you have deb,laguerta ,rita and many other people whose lives could change should dex come clean.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 9, 2008)

The MMAthematician said:


> "supernatural elements"?  wtf?
> 
> Anyway, I hold onto my belief that a fourth season can keep up with the "improving upon perfection" that the writers have somehow been able to do, but a fifth?
> 
> I see this being like every quality series, milked dry due to commercialism, with it ending long after it gets stale.





The criticism section, if you want to know what I meant. I think this was the third book... not the latest there is also a fourth. Just In case the ''wtf'' was directed at me in a way like ''wtf are you talking about'' Anyway that's all I wanted to say really...

And yeah I wonder why they're doing a fifth season.. There isn't THAT much to do before you run out of exciting plotlines to avoid repetition.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 9, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Dex will be framing the skinner the same night the skinner is captured so they'll know it wasn't him.



Very possible, but does strangulation by wire fit the Skinner's M.O.?


----------



## Garfield (Dec 9, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Very possible, but does strangulation by wire fit the Skinner's M.O.?


That was what threw me off when I saw Miguel being killed...Dexter knows too well to not strangulate.
I think just that he changed up his plan in the light of Miguel's hurry in killing Laguerta and Dex is going to not frame Skinner most probably.


----------



## kaz (Dec 9, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Very possible, but does strangulation by wire fit the Skinner's M.O.?



Perhaps he wanted to show a suicide (hung himself) instead of putting the blame on the skinner. Much safer, I'd assume.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 9, 2008)

One more episode 

Sundays episode was fuccing awesome. Especially the end, I always hated Miguel and I really hope he kills his friend from the preview.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 9, 2008)

Nemesis Q said:


> Perhaps he wanted to show a suicide (hung himself) instead of putting the blame on the skinner. Much safer, I'd assume.


Hung himself then laid his body out on the grass?  Strangulation is the Skinner's MO, by the way.  The skinning is just torture.

I don't think King will be caught the same night Miguel is killed.  Ramon will be shot dead by the end or the season, possibly by Deb.  Deb will be Dex's best man, but she'll have the truth or be on the right path of his origin.

Dexter really should have told his sister more to alleviate her curiosity.


----------



## kaz (Dec 10, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Hung himself then laid his body out on the grass?  Strangulation is the Skinner's MO, by the way.  The skinning is just torture



I didn't see the new episode's preview until now. And I forgot the skinner strangled his victims.


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2008)

how on earth did the books author introduce supernatural shit?

WTF :|


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 11, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden 88 RAW rmvb format 30MB

15. BEST TELEVISION SERIES – DRAMA

*1. DEXTER (SHOWTIME)*
2. HOUSE (FOX)
3. IN TREATMENT (HBO)
4. MAD MEN (AMC)
5. TRUE BLOOD (HBO)

17. BEST PERFORMANCE BY AN ACTOR IN A TELEVISION SERIES – DRAMA

1. GABRIEL BYRNE – IN TREATMENT
*2. MICHAEL C. HALL – DEXTER*
3. JON HAMM – MAD MEN
4. HUGH LAURIE – HOUSE
5. JONATHAN RHYS MEYERS – THE TUDORS

I hope they get both, Michael C. Hall simply deserves it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2008)

Finally caught up to the latest episode, after picking up this show a week ago and watching every episode from season 1 till now. 

Hopefully Dexter wins both awards, but sadly I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Finally caught up to the latest episode, after picking up this show a week ago and watching every episode from season 1 till now.
> 
> Hopefully Dexter wins both awards, but sadly I don't think that will happen.



That's how I do it.

Every time I find something I like, it usually gets finished asap. Finished Naruto P1 anime eps 01 - filler 01 in like 3.5-4 days. :|

Same way with books.

I'm somewhat picky about book and television material.. so when I do find something I like, I have to catch up to speed immediately. 

I read the last 3 Harry Potter books in reverse order... :| I don't mind though, I think reading the 7th book first allowed me to enjoy the 6th without getting impatient (about knowing the ending). As I was extremely interested in the ending...

Pretty sure I did the same thing with Dexter, except I "caught on" mid-season. So, I only had to watch like 4-5 episodes


----------



## jkingler (Dec 14, 2008)

I, too, look very much forward to this evening's regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 14, 2008)

God I love this show.


----------



## ez (Dec 14, 2008)

i'm disappointed that it's ending so soon. this season has been oh so epic. ._.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 14, 2008)

I _want_ it to end soon.

I don't want this to be milked dry, like old, used up cattle.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 14, 2008)

> I want it to end soon.
> 
> I don't want this to be milked dry, like an old, used up cattle.


Agreed. As I said not too long ago, I could see the story being perfectly resolved and ended within a season - two seasons tops.


----------



## ez (Dec 14, 2008)

The MMAthematician said:


> I _want_ it to end soon.
> 
> I don't want this to be milked dry, like old, used up cattle.



i would prefer they have one long season in which they wrap up everything they managed to introduce as opposed to making us wait for who knows how long to do it. 

i don't want anything else, in case you misunderstood me.


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2008)

I was thinking they should make the last two seasons into just a 24 episode season split in two. 

With the latter half being something like "Dexter on the Run". I have been trying to think of a good way for Dexter to end, and I think the best way is for him to be caught. 

The Code, constantly dodging coworkers suspicion and cleaning up his tracks. I believe it's what it has all been leading to. I have been wrong before though


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 14, 2008)

The Best thing about Dexter it's that every season has 12 episodes... leaving no time for crappy filler scenes/episodes...
you get the awesomeness in a short period and then you agonize you have to wait for almost another year for more


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2008)

Shit! Last episode. But what can they do? I'm not sure if this finale has a lot of potential, I mean with Miguel gone they've apparently removed the main element that could really fuck with things. They're gonna have to do something big and unexpected to make this really as good as it deserves. Dex kills Skinner, marries Rita the end? Noooo please.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, everything (large) is wrapped up except Deb with her father's CI files.

Did everyone like how King was finished?  Dexter didn't need to be saved at all.  So, the ending was a little different than I expected.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice season finale.

Doesn't leave you with an epic cliff hanger, but still leaves you wanting more....now gotta wait till next season.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 15, 2008)

The Skinner came back to life and attended Dexter's wedding.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 15, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Miguel's wife is so slamming hot


I think Ramon's is more slammable.  (Though, maybe you mean her.)

Miguel's wife is not to be underestimated in the slamming category though.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 15, 2008)

Great ending. I wish there were more episodes though 

How long do we have to wait for another awesome season now?


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 15, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i noticed that 



Pain In The Ass said:


> Great ending. I wish there were more episodes though
> 
> How long do we have to wait for another awesome season now?



probably until September/October 2009

Classic Ending... don't leave big Cliffhangers that would be a big torture...
but yeah next season i think we can expect Deb going trough the CI files and getting Dexter = CI son.. and Ice Truck Killer = Dex's brother...


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Miguel's wife is so slamming hot
> 
> Damn, they still didn't resolve the Quinn and Yuki shit.
> 
> ...



I feel the same. Like they rushed the last 10 minutes of the episode...

Maybe a 13th episode would have been better instead of cramming everything into just one...

Overall pretty good, not the best episode ever. Like someone else said, only cliffhanger is Debs new CI file collection, starring Laura Moser. 

Were some great moments though, Angel giving Deb the shield news, Deb actually getting the shield from LaGuerta, LaGuerta acknowledging Deb as a skilled policemen and not just someone riding their fathers coat tail...

Harry and Dexters chat as he lay on Kings table was fantastic. I am starting to think that a major personality type in Dexter has manifested itself through the form of Harry. I will try and read up and try to find an accurate archetype to describe it...

Overall, Maybe an hour and a half would have been better.. IDK, I liked the episode, but the King vs Dexter fight seemed too quick... I did throw my hands up in the air when Dex snapped his neck though..

Honestly, I had to laugh at myself


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 15, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Oh yea.  They're both pretty damn slamming.  Too bad we don't get to see much of Ramon's wife.  I'm going to miss seeing them next season.
> 
> ------------
> 
> As for Deb getting her shield, that was a huge step.  She always had a bad relationship with Maria so that was surprising, but the way things turned out changed Maria's perspective.  I'm pretty sure in the books, Deb became a Detective when she knew Dexter's secret.  The book never went into detail in Dexter explaining it to her but all she did was bother Dexter for hints on dealing with the case.



Way to spoil about the books


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Way to spoil about the books




0.000000000012% of the time, a television or movie writer actually does a better job than the original author.

Dexter is one of those times.

In fact, I think it's the only time 


You can actually skip the books, and be just as happy, or happier.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 15, 2008)

> Miguel's wife is so slamming hot


Valerie Cruz is a fox. No shit. Seeing as she's Rita's boss, I really hope that they don't write her out of the show. 

As for Paula Miranda...If Dexter continues his relationship with Ramon, I imagine she'll get some screentime every now and again.

As for the finale, I quite enjoyed it. It wasn't as mind-bendingly awesome as last season's wrap-up, but Doakes can only be blown up once. And I didn't really expect Dexter to do any more international man of murdery stuff, since King didn't go back to Nicaragua. 

I think range is a good thing, so I'm glad they didn't try to imitate (and fail at recapturing) the awesome that was the denouement of the second season.

The previews of next season (aside from the lame narrated lines, like "he has his work _cut_ out for him"...) were vague yet exciting, so I'm looking forward to '09.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice ending there


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

They did a good job of it, there was no big surprise but it was a big ask to be fair. The kill was tense, honestly that whole part in the warehouse was possibly the best scene this season  

Btw Dexter needs to stop keeping his trophies behind the A/C unit. [noparse]:S[/noparse]


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmmmmmm

What if Rita killed her first husband?  Think Dex would dare to share secrets then?


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 15, 2008)

Slightly rushed finale.. like many have pointed out. A lot of subplots that needed to end this episode and some annoying moments.. And I hope they cut down on the dream sequences with his father from now on, or just make Dexter feel at peace with him. That scene was so wasted in the middle of a scene with the Skinner, which made it lose it's charm a bit imo. 

And as a friend of mine pointed out, a lot of things seemed to end on a VERY positive note this episode.. Perhaps a bit too positive, because there aren't really that many things to set up for a new exciting season.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

To be fair the endings of the first two seasons were both wholly positive, and the finales in this show tend not to leave things unsettled as setups for the next season. There are actually a couple of these things this time around (Quinn/Yuki, Debra investigating) in that regard, while I can't remember any loose ends not being tied up in the previous finales. 

I think the show is better this way rather than the typical cliffhangers, it makes for more independence and importance for the first episodes of each season.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2008)

If anyone knows where I can watch the Michael C. Hall interview at the end of Season 3. Please share. =D


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 22, 2008)

i've finally caught up with the season  the last few episodes really picked up imo, and i'm so glad the whole miguel thing is over. i really miss doakes now, i fully appreciate his character more after watching this season  

i still don't really get the whole skinner thing, what exactly is his motivation again?


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 22, 2008)

Dexter unmasked that side of the Skinner.  He doesn't actually care about the money... or, he doesn't really think that the murders will lead him to getting the money.  His obsession sort of overrides the logic and he has to torture.  Could be trauma from his military/guerilla days.

Dexter tells him he killed Freebo, the money will never be found, and Miguel tricked him.  But that it won't matter because it's just part of his ritual and a shallow justification to be a monster.

The Skinner could have been delved into more, but I'm happy with the season regardless.  If they end it in two more seasons, there's plenty of time for serial killer bonding.


----------



## SOLID (Dec 23, 2008)

the 1st & 2nd seasons endings were better, in my opinion.


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah the thing is i thought i heard the skinner telling anton that it was him that owed Freebo money and this is about respect. so i thought maybe this Freebo helped the skinner out at one time, and Freebo is killing out of some sick twisted respect. did i misheard?  

lol i liked it when miguel started showing his true colors, i'm like finally a reason for dexter to kill him 

i agree solid, previous seasons were a little better.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 23, 2008)

At first I honestly thought Quinn would turn out to be the Skinner, or another serial killer that the department would be investigating. Though i'm happy he's not. I like his character now.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2009)

Gummy 

The funny but kind of shady part is that Hall divorced his other wife the same year Dexter began production...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 11, 2009)

Eurghhh **


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 11, 2009)

i*c*st


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pain In The Ass said:


> i*c*st



Don't you mean wincest? 

Although it technically can't be considered that, seeing as how they share no blood relation. Anyways, way to go Michael, hope it lasts


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 11, 2009)

just got done with season 3. This show is awesome.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 12, 2009)

Dexter has it cut out for him. Marry one girl on the show and do nude scenes with both Rita and that crazy drug chick from season 2.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 12, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Dexter has it cut out for him. Marry one girl on the show and do nude scenes with both Rita and that crazy drug chick from season 2.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in Australia which explains why I'm behind and I have an extremely pressing question:

Why is Lila British?

Is it because


*Spoiler*: __ 



she's from Britain?




It's really nagging at me and the possibility that she may be really disturbs me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, canonical evidence says she's a Londoner. 

Anyone see Michael C. Hall on Jonathan Ross last week? He's 38?!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 10, 2009)

I just got into this show. I rented the first 2 discs of season 1 from Netflix and it was just fucking amazing. I can't wait to watch the rest.


----------



## Grape (Mar 10, 2009)

welcome to addiction


----------



## wiplok (Mar 10, 2009)

yay! btw, does any1 know when will dexter be back?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 11, 2009)

Probably September/October as it's been for the last three years. The show's been given the green light for two more seasons (4 & 5).


----------



## Serp (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea I am crazy addicted to this show, I just love Dexter  The Magnificent Bastard he is.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 11, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Probably September/October as it's been for the last three years. The show's been given the green light for two more seasons (4 & 5).



september/october  two more seasons is great news  i wonder what's going to happen this time.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 11, 2009)

I wouldn't get that excited about two more seasons... It's only good if the writers are good, and haven't run out of ideas. There is still plenty of time to take Dexter down the drain... Then again I will probably enjoy it somewhat anyway...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 1, 2009)

I just finished Season 1 and it's fucking amazing! The way it all comes together at the end is just awesome.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Just finished the first season and holy shit what a fucking twist on that finale.


----------



## Serp (Apr 2, 2009)

The season finales are awesome, I liked the first one the most though. But I enjoyed S2 overall the most. Doakes cracks me up.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't remember much of the 1st season but I remember it was epic enough to make it hard to wait for season 2.


----------



## wiplok (Apr 2, 2009)

Serp said:


> The season finales are awesome, I liked the first one the most though. But I enjoyed S2 overall the most. Doakes cracks me up.



dexter headbutting doakes right in the middle of the fucking police station and then calmly walking away was awesome!


----------



## Serp (Apr 2, 2009)

wiplok said:


> dexter headbutting doakes right in the middle of the fucking police station and then calmly walking away was awesome!


Indeed it was. Dexter fighting his addiction, always one step away from being caught made S2 the most win. S3 wasn't as good  still awesome though.


----------



## sel (Apr 2, 2009)

I was sad when Doakes died, he was a great character. Not since Samuel L Jackson had I heard the word _muthafucka_ said so wonderfully until Doakes came into my life.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Season one was messed with Ruddy/Brian ending up being Dexters older brother LOL. But than he killed him in the end.


----------



## Serp (Apr 2, 2009)

sel said:


> I was sad when Doakes died, he was a great character. Not since Samuel L Jackson had I heard the word _muthafucka_ said so wonderfully until Doakes came into my life.


So true


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm excited about season 4, but I also feel extremely cautious about it.  I was chatting with a friend on MSN and we both reached the same conclusion.  Prado was the driving force behind season 3.  What will season 4 do to try and surpass season 3?  Anyone fun and new joining the cast?  Any sort of news like that?


----------



## Dave (May 27, 2009)

>Dexter has found its next Big Bad.

>Sources confirm to me exclusively that John Lithgow is joining the season 4 cast as Walter Simmons, an unassuming suburbanite who has been living a dual life as one of America’s most prolific and deadliest serial killers. When the mad man (who is dubbed the "Trinity Killer" because he always kills in threes) relocates to Miami, Dexter becomes obsessed (or inspired?) by his efficient killing methods and ability to evade capture for almost three decades. (This is the new antagonist role exec producer Sara Colleton teased back in April.)

>Dexter's fourth season premieres on Sept. 27. Oh, almost forgot, bonus casting scoop: Keith Carradine is reprising his role as Deb's daddy-figure ex, F.B.I. Special Agent Frank Lundy, for multiple episodes.

Even this cover is proof of that.


----------



## Big Boss (May 28, 2009)

Sounds interesting. BTW, was the wait between S2 & S3 this long?


----------



## MuNaZ (May 28, 2009)

oh shit... is Big Giant Head coming too? 

interesting shit coming up


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2009)

Can't wait for this show to come back.


----------



## Gooba (May 28, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> oh shit... is Big Giant Head coming too?
> 
> interesting shit coming up


Oh man, if they got Shatner in on this it would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> oh shit... is Big Giant Head coming too?
> 
> interesting shit coming up



At first I was like big giant head? 

Then I remembered 3rd rock from the sun :ho

Seems like a pretty good prospect, a serial killer for 3 decades? damn he good :ho


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 24, 2009)

and we have a trailer

*LINK*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 24, 2009)

The 3rd season is due one DVD in early August! I can't wait!

I don't have Showtime so I don't get to see it on TV


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 24, 2009)

Haha, he's totally lost his cool, married life really got to him.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 24, 2009)

Overworked...^^

Preview looks good... 

So people.. Whats your thoughts on the new serial killer?


----------



## Mori` (Jul 24, 2009)

Trailer looks fucking epic, can't wait for this season


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2009)

Lool Dexter is losing it. Does that mean he will slip up and leave evidence


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2009)

While neither season 2 or 3 were even close to being as good as 1 I have hopes for this season.


----------



## Grape (Jul 24, 2009)

Season should be win. Dexter back on the tail of another killer is a 100% chance for success. 

Dexter Morgan has everything he wants, but what he needs, is a little time to kill.

Perfect.

Also, love the guy from 3rd Rock, he's going to be fucking amazing in Dexter! Perfect casting...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 24, 2009)

John Lithgow is class in whatever he does. Looking forward to another season of my favourite show on-air.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 25, 2009)

Trailer looks good, can't wait for this season. pek


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Jul 25, 2009)

This season look dope!

I hated the Miguel story arc last season it was kinda boring.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 1, 2009)

Did you guys know that Dexter and his on screen sis date IRL?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 1, 2009)

Date? They've been married for a while.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 2, 2009)

That's something then, how often do they have sex scenes on Dexter? It must be really weird to see your wife or husband banging some other person.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 2, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> That's something then, how often do they have sex scenes on Dexter? It must be really weird to see your wife or husband banging some other person.



Perhaps they get off on it. Some couples watch porn, they watch Debra get done.

Anyways I hope the "Dexter has lost it" subplot doesn't last too long.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 8, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Date? They've been married for a while.



WHOA!! NO SHIT!!...this is like... that _stuff_ movies are made of 

anyway...can't wait for them serial killers start killin again or Debra whoring herself


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 11, 2009)

^ I lol at how at the beginning of season 1 she says "they say I can only get a promotion on my back" (whoring herself), yet she does just that every season.



So I just started watching this show last week. After the last season all I can hope for is that he never gets caught or dies. I'm indifferent about him, but it would ruin his family. It would just be one disastrous relationship after another for Rita.


Big Boss said:


> Did you guys know that Dexter and his on screen sis date IRL?



that's hot.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 11, 2009)

It's going to be interesting how Dexter is going to take out Lithgow's Trinity Killer.  That is what is so great about the show and that we can stand all the episodes just to see how he kills the other killer at the end of the show.


----------



## Dave (Aug 18, 2009)

SHIT JUST GOT LEAKED
SHOWTIME ACCIDENTLY THE WHOLE EPISODE ON THEIR SITE

 Itachi weaker than you thought

 Click Menu
 Click Newest
 3rd icon from the right


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2009)

^ OH SHIT IMMA CHARGIN MAH PENIS!!!!!!!


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG!! LOL!! I love when these sites fuck up like that. 

Also, Canada can watch this .


----------



## Dave (Aug 19, 2009)

oh god the naked rape in the first 10 mins

oh god


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Dave (Aug 19, 2009)

the end of this ep, holy mother of god


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2009)

Dave said:


> the end of this ep, holy mother of god



tch, i'm letting it load completely before watching it...Its been lagging like a motherfuker.


----------



## Dave (Aug 19, 2009)

was it that bad?

it was ok for me, no lag or anything


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 19, 2009)

So at the end 
*Spoiler*: __ 



were the body parts still in the car?


----------



## Countach (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG 




OMG
DEX






DEX



DEXTER







:HUVHB#safhijvqbjl'vwhip
wvf
pih


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 19, 2009)

Dave said:


> SHIT JUST GOT LEAKED
> SHOWTIME ACCIDENTLY THE WHOLE EPISODE ON THEIR SITE
> 
> Think Progress got their hands on it
> ...



Sorry, the video you are trying to watch is currently unavailable.

Did anyone have the wisdom to save it?


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm guessing it does some IP trace and thought my country wasn't on the allowed list. Same crap youtube does these days.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 19, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> I'm guessing it does some IP trace and thought my country wasn't on the allowed list. Same crap youtube does these days.



If it helps I'm from the uk and not going through any proxies or anything.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 19, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> I'm guessing it does some IP trace and thought my country wasn't on the allowed list. Same crap youtube does these days.



weird i just watched it... they probably don't know about Portugal existence 

about the episode...

OMFG FUCK YES
back to the old WTF endings...
 now the wait...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2009)

lol "accidental" leak


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeh didn't s03e01 get leaked early last year as well?


----------



## ez (Aug 19, 2009)

i think the first two got leaked last year. i highly doubt that it's accidental as well. loved the episode, anyway. made me laugh more than others have, for some odd reason, despite not having any overtly dark jokes. lithgow is so fucking creepy, btw.


----------



## Dave (Aug 19, 2009)

especially naked in a dark shower room screaming in agony


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 19, 2009)

It's not on that site anymore, but it's on ninjavideo now.


----------



## ez (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah, i honestly don't get the point of that scene. i'm guessing that it's supposed to portray masochism/loneliness or some shit. he's pretty twisted.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _These promo pics are kind of amusing_


----------



## Dave (Aug 19, 2009)

baby harrison is so kawaii desu neeeeeee


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Aug 19, 2009)

Wooow nice to see Dexie back in business!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did he already dump the body or is it still in the back of his car???


----------



## Dave (Aug 19, 2009)

i would have to guess its still in the car
unless they implied a quick drop off, i doubt he actually did

shit just got real


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 19, 2009)

where's next week promo? oh wait...
i guess the shower scene is to show how fucked up he is... the guy obviously has mental problems my guess he has the same pattern regarding the looks of his victims...
some women on his life and he's killing her over and over again and then he cries


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 19, 2009)

You people should be ashamed, illegally downloading before its aired, tut tut


----------



## Grape (Aug 19, 2009)

@ Ending - Jesus Fucking Christ, no!



*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought he would get pulled over again. This is a billion times worse.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing this...but for some reason I hope they won't make his new son a big part of the show, into season 5 as well... Because that would just be..

For me it kinda makes Dexter lose ''awesome'' points...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2009)

Holy shit, i thought that was an awesome start to the season, lithgow was super creepy, the trinity killer is one scary man.

And the end of the ep, goddamn I thought he was just going to get pulled over again or something! Intense


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Looking forward to seeing this...but for some reason I hope they won't make his new son a big part of the show, into season 5 as well... Because that would just be..
> 
> For me it kinda makes Dexter lose ''awesome'' points...



by the way their advertising it it sure seem that way.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm glad he didn't get rid of his apartment. Family doesn't really suit Dexter he needs to get back in the game.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Aug 20, 2009)

If you are having difficulty in deciding to have kids or not, watch this episode 

I already didn't like his wife last season, for butting into his killing business, but it's way worse now -_- "hey honey I know you're supposed to be working, but you go fucking get me those eardrops, cuz I'm buzy at home!"


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 20, 2009)

That was supposed to be funny. It kind of was.


----------



## Dave (Aug 20, 2009)

everytime she interrupts dexter in the middle of a killing, it gets me on the edge of my seat
its like he cant do anything in peace anymore
damn harrison


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice avy, Dwitght Dave. I already rep'd you though.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2009)

^ one of the best animated avatars I have seen. very clean w/ white border... good idea


----------



## Adonis (Aug 21, 2009)

Pretty predictable episode and I hate how they didn't really build up a premise for the season. Dexter being tired couldn't even carry this episode without being anvilicious so for it to be dragged an entire season is...ergh.

And how did Rita go from "You can choose your level of involvement in the child's life (i.e. you're free to be a deadbeat)" to "I'm barely going to lift a goddamn finger. Not like *you* have a job that requires concentration and affects lives, lololol?"


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

> And how did Rita go from "You can choose your level of involvement in the child's life (i.e. you're free to be a deadbeat)" to "I'm barely going to lift a goddamn finger. Not like you have a job that requires concentration and affects lives, lololol?"



I laughed at that too :rofl Seriously no consideration whatsoever


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 21, 2009)

I just want Dexter to move back into his apartment. I just don't see how this is gonna happen.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 21, 2009)

That chick Quinn met, boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy is she fine 

Good ending too, glad to see the show back.


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I just want Dexter to move back into his apartment. I just don't see how this is gonna happen.



Married people dont do that


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 21, 2009)

Pain In The Ass said:


> That chick Quinn met, boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy is she fine
> 
> Good ending too, glad to see the show back.


She was in HIMYM, she was the chick that Ted used the Naked Man on.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 21, 2009)

Really? What episode was that? Need to rewatch


----------



## wiplok (Aug 21, 2009)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Really? What episode was that? Need to rewatch



Season 4, Episode 9, The naked man!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2009)

^ one of my favourite HIMYM eps ever

hrm, might have to re-watch that later


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 21, 2009)

She was that hot chick that he took the elevator rides with after Stella left him at the altar, but yeah, I'm looking forward to season 5 in September.


----------



## Mihael (Sep 14, 2009)

Its a pretty good show, one of my favorites indeed.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 28, 2009)

Yup, it's time for him to be back. 

It seems they managed to find a fitting challenge for dex. The most elusive serial killer of all time. 

As for the ending: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I really think that Lundy will be teaming up with Dexter. 


 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was kinda funny when harry popped up and told him "You don't need to sleep." I took it to mean in general, he did not need to sleep. Dunno..maybe it's just me.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2009)

k....it only starts when ep 2 is out fyi


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2009)

Lame I forgot all about the premier tonight, I'll have to watch it online now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 28, 2009)

I wonder who Debra will be whoring herself to this season. Probably all of the guys: Lundy, the black guy, her partner, and another (her luck would have it be the Trinity Killer himself).



Kaki said:


> As for the ending:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how I would feel about that. If last season didn't happen, with Miguel Prado (sp?), then I would totally be up for it.



ezxx said:


> lithgow is so fucking creepy, btw.



When I first watched that episode I couldn't help thinking of him as the guy in 3rd Rock From the Sun.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 28, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Pretty predictable episode and I hate how they didn't really build up a premise for the season. Dexter being tired couldn't even carry this episode without being anvilicious so for it to be dragged an entire season is...ergh.


Hmm.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't the premise involving an injured Dexter? I didn't watch the ending where they reveal scenes from the next show, so I don't know if they've shown him not having any serious injuries.




In a way, the show has been somewhat predictable from the beginning or more obviously after the first season. It's ultimately been played safe, but has enough conflicts in each season to keep things interesting. It's also polished to the extent that it maintains my interest more so than any other show currently on TV, so it's not even worth me criticising.



> And how did Rita go from "You can choose your level of involvement in the child's life (i.e. you're free to be a deadbeat)" to "I'm barely going to lift a goddamn finger. Not like *you* have a job that requires concentration and affects lives, lololol?"


 bitch trapped him. Good spot.

---

I enjoyed the episode as much as ever. Monday's are sorted for me for the next 12 weeks with Dexter & Curb running @ the same time.


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2009)

Watching the first season right now. So far its really good.


----------



## Dan (Sep 28, 2009)

I think Dexter is gonna get caught or he's gonna let one his victims get away. I think its a good move for the show as normally Dexter has been on point and never lets anything slip.

Lets see how he is with a disadvantage.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 29, 2009)

He's slipped up before. 

3rd season I think two guys got away...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 29, 2009)

Question: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Did he dispose of the body before he crashed the car?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 29, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Question:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That's the first thing I wondered when it happened. I'm guessing he did, otherwise he's screwed.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 29, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Question:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



We don't really know but I assumed that he didn't. Of course, that may just be what the writers want me to assume. They do stuff like that all the time, like when Dexter was kidnapped to his bachelor party.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2009)

Good episode. I liked this and the Californication premiere too.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 29, 2009)

Just saw Season 4's new episode.It's was okay.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 29, 2009)

Like House, this episode of Dexter showcased that the show wouldn't in any way be compromised if all the supporting characters (barring Lundy and Trinity) fell off a cliff.

*Deb:* just drains screentime (it's really taken her 6 months to look through those paper thin informant files?) and the inevitable Lundy vs. Anton love triangle "YOU BROKE MY HEART" soap opera drama is bound to be annoying.

*Angel/LaGuerta:* We're supposed to be going, "Ooh, naughty!" at the romance but why do I care that Angel's getting his dick wet? Those "cute" knowing looks aren't provocative; they're tedious.

*Rita and the kids*: Since season 2, Rita's been nothing but a mistimed phone call. "Dexter, I need you to run to the store!" "Dexter, I need you to drop whatever you're doing!" "Dexter, I just wanted to slow the plot and create an arbitrary time conflict." Jesus! As for Astor, she can shove that iPod up her ass. What is this, 2002? iPods aren't all the rage, darling; at least be in vogue with your generic preteen angst.

*Quinn:* You are not Doakes. You will never be Doakes. Stop trying to be the lovable asshole; you're just an insufferable douchebag.

I watch Dexter for the titular character, not for all this peripheral subplot bullshit. If you're not talking to or about Dexter, I don't want to see you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 30, 2009)

^ I'm not sure about all of that. The books were rather... lacking in that the other characters weren't as fleshed out as in the show.


but Quinn is pretty much annoying, complete with shoddy acting.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Sep 30, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Like House, this episode of Dexter showcased that the show wouldn't in any way be compromised if all the supporting characters (barring Lundy and Trinity) fell off a cliff.
> 
> *Deb:* just drains screentime (it's really taken her 6 months to look through those paper thin informant files?) and the inevitable Lundy vs. Anton love triangle "YOU BROKE MY HEART" soap opera drama is bound to be annoying.
> 
> ...



This. The only thing that the premiere proved is that Rita is gonna be very annoying throughout the season. He should've dumped the bitch as soon as she got pregnant.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 1, 2009)

Decent episode, I'm glad Dexter is back.

I won't get into to much except for Dexter's sake I hope he got rid of the bodies before the car crash.

Rita is still as hot as ever. 

That reporter Quinn was talking to is sexy as well, but aside from that this episode made me dislike Quinn (at least for now).

Masuka is as funny as ever. 

The Trinity killer seems like one fucked up guy, should be interesting to watch. 

Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 1, 2009)

I loved the new episode, season 4 is very promising and I love the idea of a serial killer at large for 30 years


----------



## NarutardKK (Oct 1, 2009)

Should you start this series from the beginning or can you just jump in it anywhere?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 1, 2009)

^start from the beginning,enjoy the ride


----------



## Grape (Oct 1, 2009)

Beginning. First season is probably the best. Though the others aren't bad in any way, shape or form. Quite excellent.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 1, 2009)

Family life is either going to kill the show or make it better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 1, 2009)

NarutardKK said:


> Should you start this series from the beginning or can you just jump in it anywhere?



Start from the beginning, it's basically essential when it comes to this show.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 1, 2009)

Dexter is mah show!  I've been watching faithfully since season 1 .  Season 2 is my favorite season personally.  Beotch you know who was kuh-RAYZEE!!  This is pretty much my flagship show at this point. All seasons have been good for me though.


*Spoiler*: _season 4_ 



Wow @ ep 1.  Out of all of the killers we've seen on this show,  this guy is the CREEPIEST!!! John Lithgow is a great actor so it's good to have him on board.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 3, 2009)

It's interesting that they offer it for free on Youtube while us other poor souls have a bill to make sure we can watch it...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 3, 2009)

I want old Dexter back.A ruthless serial killer that was hardly ever in touch with a social life.And is it just me or does Deb jump into bed with everybody she meets?


----------



## Corruption (Oct 3, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> I want old Dexter back.A ruthless serial killer that was hardly ever in touch with a social life.And is it just me or does Deb jump into bed with everybody she meets?



I hear a lot of people saying that they don't like how Dexter is changing. Sure he was cool in the beginning of the series, but it gets boring if his character doesn't develop at all. Personally, I like how he's changing and becoming more "human."

And yes, Deb is a slut.


----------



## Chee (Oct 4, 2009)

How long has this season been going on? I'm almost done with season 3 and I'd like to get into season 4 before its too late and I have to wait for a marathon or the DVD release.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 4, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> They're only putting up the 1st episode.  I think it's just a way to promote the show and try to get people to sign up.



Oh okay then.  

I also like that Dexter is becoming more human, however still tries to satisfy his murderous needs.


----------



## Chee (Oct 4, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> Just started last week.  Today will be Episode 2.
> 
> Take your time.  Once you catch up, the wait becomes torturous.



Alright thanks. And hah, just waiting to get the DVDs are torture.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 4, 2009)

> Personally, I like how he's changing and becoming more "human."


I think of it more as Dex accepting his human side. Rather than saying he's a monster that has to act human, he realizes he's just a guy with an addiction/hobby.  I think he was trying too hard to demonize himself in the first season.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 4, 2009)

^ i'm more inclined to think that he got some pussy and that gradually lightened him up...


----------



## Kaki (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, his attitude changed but his behavior did not change much.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ^ i'm more inclined to think that he got some pussy and that gradually lightened him up...



He's never seemed very interested at sex, at the beginning of season one he seemed more asexual than anything.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeh I spent the entire time thinking he had managed to dump it at sea, kinda surprised that I was wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 5, 2009)

Seems to be a slow-ish start to the season. Not a bad thing though. Interested to see where they're going with the character now.. I have a feeling this will be the best season since the first one in the end.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 5, 2009)

Liking this season so far... The less daddy and son interactions I can see, the better though(dexters son). And heh... Quinn might get in the way too much in the future...


----------



## Mori` (Oct 5, 2009)

Rob` said:


> Yeh I spent the entire time thinking he had managed to dump it at sea, kinda surprised that I was wrong.



I was thinking he'd have used an air vent or something, mirroring where he hides his blood slides at home.

Anyway, that was a pretty good episode, it'll still take another one or two to ramp up the plot I think.


----------



## keiiya (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, crap!!! Season 4 has started? Ah, if so, I wonder when they will start showing it in the UK. D:


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 5, 2009)

So did anyone else find Quinn's desperate sucking up to be hysterical? Especially when Dexter so obviously didn't give a shit.


----------



## Chee (Oct 5, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> John Lithgow is one scary serial killer.  I'm glad Dexter found Benny.



Yea, he's doing a great job as a psycho.
And Dexter finding Benny was awesome. Stuck in the punching bag.

I wonder how Deb is going to respond to Dexter's mother's files?


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 5, 2009)

Rob` said:


> So did anyone else find Quinn's desperate sucking up to be hysterical? Especially when Dexter so obviously didn't give a shit.



He thinks Dexter is a normal hardworking good boy of society, and after the way he scolded him about the case... Maybe he's afraid of payback, as it could cost him his job. And Dexters reaction might be seen as a ''I don't want to associate with corrupt cops'' 
I think/hope he's setting himself up for a hard fall, by getting too close though


----------



## Kaki (Oct 6, 2009)

> He's never seemed very interested at sex, at the beginning of season one he seemed more asexual than anything.


 Yeah, but what does that have to do with him accepting his humanity? 

This time I noticed a few cuts where Dexter would say one line and then it would cut to another scene of him or elsewhere. I think that was too abrupt and too rough. 


I saw the preview for next week and I'm wondering about he graffiti..probably best not to read anything in to it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 6, 2009)

Rita's hair looked really nice in this episode. It was weird since I noticed it when she arrived at Dexter's office juggling the child and whatever else she was carrying. Dexter looks like shit and she looks fantastic, lol, she shouldn't have the time to look that nice at the end of the day.



Chee said:


> I wonder how Deb is going to respond to Dexter's mother's files?


Knowing how great of a detective she is *cough*, it will probably take her forever. I don't know if it is just me, but she seems like Captain Obvious most of the time. The only things she says are logical conclusions (requiring no thought) from what other people have said. That might have been okay in the beginning when she was just moved to homicide, but now she should be making up her own theories.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 6, 2009)

The way she plays detective and how Dexter waltzed around her when he had to....I'm going to try to say that it's just a Deb thing and not a statement about females or female detectives.

More accurately, it could be a sort of younger sibling characterization.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2009)

> The only things she says are logical conclusions (requiring no thought) from what other people have said. That might have been okay in the beginning when she was just moved to homicide, but now she should be making up her own theories.



She pulled together the idea about the palm trees at the skinner crime sites by herself.



> This time I noticed a few cuts where Dexter would say one line and then it would cut to another scene of him or elsewhere. I think that was too abrupt and too rough.



Because he's very jumpy in this episode?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2009)

Good episode.

Sticking Benny's body in the punching bag was pretty smart in the end. Deb comes off as such a idiot majority of the times, I'm still surprised she made detective. Rita just looks as beautiful as ever, Dexter is a lucky man. Quinn sucking up to Dexter was hilarious considering Dexter doesn't give a shit at the time, Quinn better not keep up with this corrupt cop behavior or he'll find himself in a punching bag like Benny. The Trinity Killer is just awesome and creepy at the same time, can't wait to see what kinda madness he does next.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, I guess the chop editing was to mimic his mindset. A straight cut is just hard to work with-its so sharp when you are trying to make things choppy. 


> Quinn better not keep up with this corrupt cop behavior or he'll find himself in a punching bag like Benny.


He already established that he does not innocent people hurt. He's safe as far as Dexter is concerned.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2009)

I loved that random line of Dexter's when he was thinking about the wedding list in season 3. "Quinn...he's so tan."


----------



## Ram (Oct 6, 2009)

lol, everyone with Dexter avatars in this thread.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 6, 2009)

Ram said:


> lol, everyone with Dexter avatars in this thread.



Chee's is the best


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2009)

The pic in my sig is probably old to you guys but since I just got into the show I love it. 



Ram said:


> lol, everyone with Dexter avatars in this thread.



I love your Charlie one. pek


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 6, 2009)

Finally caught up.  Lithgow is doing a great job, as I thought he would.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't remember enough to comment about that, but I'm almost sure Dexter pointed it out to her.



Ram said:


> lol, everyone with Dexter avatars in this thread.



Your illiteracy has screwed us again Charlie.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2009)

I dunno. I just remember her doing an all-nighter to find more information and in the morning she explained to everyone what she found.


----------



## Corran (Oct 6, 2009)

Deb annoys the crap out of me every episode. And she is so unattractive, in speach and looks.

I wanna see more Lithgow. He is such a great actor.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2009)

Kaki said:


> He already established that he does not innocent people hurt. He's safe as far as Dexter is concerned.



Yes it has been established. For now he's safe, but if this behavior is just the start of Quinn picking the wrong path which leads to more unforgivable acts by Quinn then in the end Dexter may have to take action.

In the end it's all speculation, I wouldn't be surprised if nothing happens to Quinn in that way, but sometimes ya never know.


----------



## Chee (Oct 7, 2009)

Watched the extended scenes on Sho.com

So funny.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dexter tries to blend in by copying one of the neighbours that pushed Cody in the pool for fun and then Dexter pushes Aster. lolololololol


----------



## Grape (Oct 7, 2009)

She loves him ^


----------



## Chee (Oct 7, 2009)

Aster is becoming my least favorite character. She reminds me of my annoying cousin who is also going through the pre-teen phase. I hate girls in the pre-teen phase.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 7, 2009)

I hope the story doesn't start focusing on the daddy issues that she must have...


----------



## Chee (Oct 7, 2009)

Probably gonna mention it but I doubt its gonna focus on it...well, I hope its not going to focus on it. I had enough of the you're-not-my-daddy-he-is issue back in season 1.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 7, 2009)

how old is Aster supposed to be anyway?


----------



## Chee (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm guessing she's...9 to 11?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 7, 2009)

^thanks.

I don't really like the kids that much. It felt so awkward watching them, like for the first couple of seasons Dexter would ALWAYS lift Cody in the air in the same manner. Rita on the other hand, I basically thought she was awesome from the moment Dexter said she was completely uninterested in sex. <3


----------



## Chee (Oct 7, 2009)

He lifted him up like that because he probably didn't know what else to do, him with his faked personality and all. 

I like Cody, although he doesn't get much screentime compared to Astor.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 7, 2009)

Astor is developing quite well


----------



## Chee (Oct 7, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Astor is developing quite well



I hope you mean personality wise.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 7, 2009)

Hairy arms


----------



## Chee (Oct 8, 2009)

She doesn't get along with anyone.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 8, 2009)

I want Cody to show signs of becoming the bay harbor butcher 2.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 8, 2009)

She is way too annoying


----------



## Adonis (Oct 8, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Astor is developing quite well



I hope the FBI has you on record. I don't want to see you at any Little Miss Pageants.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 8, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I hope the FBI has you on record. I don't want to see you at any Little Miss Pageants.


----------



## Chee (Oct 8, 2009)

Naw, Dexter will take care of him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2009)

Astor did get along with Dexter originally, she's starting to go through those rebellious years, which will make almost all of us hate her.


----------



## Chee (Oct 8, 2009)

I guess its nothing compared what Dexter went through in his "rebellious" years.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> I guess its nothing compared what Dexter went through in his "rebellious" years.



Well that's a whole different story. 

I just watched that clip though, funny stuff lol. Poor Dexter's having a hard time blending in.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 8, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> Yeah she's annoying, but I find it to be hilarious to watch.  I like the fact that she's one of the few characters that don't get along with Dexter.
> 
> She looks around 10 years old to me.


She got along with him fine, its just because she hit puberty now she's goin all rebel.

I bet she got some avril lavrigne CDs in her room.


----------



## Chee (Oct 8, 2009)

And Hannah Montana.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 8, 2009)

Astor needs to go play a game of red light/green light in an 8-lane intersection.

*Dexter pushes her into pool at pool party while she's wearing a bathing suit*
Astor: OMG, I'm so humiliated!
Rita: What were you thinking!

What the fuck is this shit? Don't yell at Dexter! Yell at Astor for being a cunt!


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll skip that part of the episode, it's so stupid.


----------



## Chee (Oct 9, 2009)

I think Astor is about to go through the crimson tide.


----------



## Chee (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm kinda going for Dexter and Deb. 



But yea, the way she is, she'll be back with Lundy by episode...6? lol


----------



## Chee (Oct 11, 2009)

Rita seeing Dexter destroying the spot lights. Wonder what she's gonna say.

Next episode looks good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2009)

Good episode.

Quick notes:

Astor is so damn annoying right now.

Quinn is getting annoying as fuck as well.

That reporter girl Quinn is with is hot (topless scene ftw). 

That's it for now.


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

Quinn is becoming like Doakes. xD

Getting suspicious of Dexter and all.


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

That webisode stuff looks pretty cool, wish the animation was actual animation instead of animated comic strips, but still looks awesome. Can't wait till it starts.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 12, 2009)

They should have made it more realistic for Rita to randomly pop out of her house like that. Dexter made no noise whatsoever that she could have heard, and it's not like she was taking out the trash.


----------



## Corran (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe the big light tipped her off 

Ligthow is really disturbing as the trinity killer. Can't wait to see more of the character and why he does what he does.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

Very good episode.. slightly weird way to end it though.


----------



## ragnara (Oct 12, 2009)

Great episode, I bet Rita will think Dexter is the one destroying the neighborhood.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 12, 2009)

Rita will assume Dex is the vandal; the fact that Dex has just stopped the vandal (presumably) from vandalising anything else will just strengthen her belief that it was Dex.

Reporter girl <3

Trinity gets progressively creepier, what a fucked up way to kill someone.


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

Trinity Killer is pretty smart, hah, in a cruel way. Gets ruled as a suicide. Nobody but Deb and Lundy think twice about it.



> They should have made it more realistic for Rita to randomly pop out of her house like that. Dexter made no noise whatsoever that she could have heard, and it's not like she was taking out the trash.



Spot light? She probably saw it come on.

Nothing to do with Rita: I have to rewatch the episode again but when that guy was off destroying something, I heard a car alarm go off. That should've alerted the neighbours. Or maybe I'm just remembering wrong?


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea, she can't stick with one man for very long. I think Anton broke that record, its around 8 to 9 months that they've been together now.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 12, 2009)

Deborah always had daddy issues, and women with daddy issues always have men issues.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 12, 2009)

She should have her men issues away from the cameras.


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

IMDb says that he has killed 69 people? That true?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

'he' meaning who?


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

Dexter                           .


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

Chee said:
			
		

> Dexter .



That's surprisingly high. They mentioned that the Trinity Killer has in excess of 45 (so possibly about 55) over 30 years. 



			
				Just Blaze said:
			
		

> They probably took a screenshot and counted the slides he had.


It's quite disappointing in a strange way that the thing hasn't been written out already. I don't know if it fits his character that he's obsessive about keeping trophies for his kills, and it was the direct cause of him nearly being found out..


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The cop who kills people looks interesting.






> That's surprisingly high. They mentioned that the Trinity Killer has in excess of 45 (so possibly about 55) over 30 years.



Yea, it is. I need to see the screenshot of the blood side holder when Doakes gets to it. Then add the recent kills from season 3 and 4.

Then there are probably more people that he didn't get blood from. Like the nurse, his brother and Miguel. And that one woman, can't remember her name, in the hospital that he killed by her permission.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 12, 2009)

erictheking said:


> It's quite disappointing in a strange way that the thing hasn't been written out already. I don't know if it fits his character that he's obsessive about keeping trophies for his kills, and it was the direct cause of him nearly being found out..



it was also the direct cause for saving his ass too...


edit: i always want to eat breakfast when i watch this show.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

Good point. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Doakes had to get skinned for it though. :/


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 12, 2009)

lol can't believe that guy was hitting on a 10 year old.


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

Does anybody else agree with me that Deb needs to know about Dexter? Would be exciting if she found out in this season.



Just Blaze said:


> Next episode has Lundy and Trinity brushing shoulders.  I got a bad feeling Lundy is going to die.  Deb and Lundy will never be together again.



Same, I think its going to be Lundy. I like the guy too. 

I lol'd at his hat in this episode.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 12, 2009)

and how would she react when she finds out that her father trained him?

nah, something like that almost needs its own season


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 12, 2009)

What thethethe fuck is going on? Am I drunk or do I see "thethethe" everywhere? 

As for thethethe episode, thethethe topless scene was  but Quinn is getting kind of annoying.


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

I liked her reactions in season 2 when Dexter was imagining it.

Maybe she'll figure it out by thethethe season finale. She needs to read Dexter's mother's file, now! 



> What thethethe fuck is going on? Am I drunk or do I see "thethethe" everywhere?



I see it too. thethethe.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

People, keep all talk of future episodes strictly in spoiler tags!


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm just predicting though. They aren't spoilers.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

I was referring to Just Blaze. Even tehoouugh it was probably part of ttheettheetthee preview at ttheettheetthee end of ttheettheetthee episode, some of us don't watcthe it.

Edit: Has teh board been hacked? Don't tell me it's another cunting Blender 'joke'.


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, okay. Thought you were talking to me. xD


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry, I would have quoted him, but then I would've been forced to read his spoilericious post.. and evil would triumph.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> Does anybody else agree with me that Deb needs to know about Dexter? Would be exciting if she found out in this season.


Yeah, that might be interesting. When she finally uncovers Dexter's real mother.


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> Yeah, that might be interesting. When she finally uncovers Dexter's real mother.



She probably won't put 2 and 2 together till the end of the season. She's too busy with Lundy. D:


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 12, 2009)

it is a logical progression for her character and the story...but seriously, she is too naive to put it together herself without actually catching Dexter in a very compromising position


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 13, 2009)

What the fuck are you guys talking about?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 13, 2009)

about what hot piece of ass that reporter chick is...


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2009)

Michael C. Hall is a hot piece of ass.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 13, 2009)

Angel and Laguerta disappoint....


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2009)

Dunno if this has been posted yet:


*Spoiler*: _Interview with Julie Benz (Rita)_ 





> *You’ve done a number of things since then, but now you’re very well known for your role on Dexter. Did you think the show had so much potential when you first went into it?*
> I did, actually. I read the pilot script and I loved it. I was like what do I have to do to get in this show? Who do I have to kill? It’s the type of programming I like to watch, provocative and edgy. It raises so many questions but doesn’t force-feed you any answers and it really calls into question your own moral code. I mean, you find yourself falling in love and rooting for this guy who’s a serial killer. You go back and forth on is what he’s doing right or is it wrong, is it right or is it wrong. And I love that kind of show, that challenges your mind.
> 
> *Your character has really developed into a pivotal part of the show. What can we expect from Rita this season?*
> ...






OMGOSH, this season is gonna be goooooood.


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2009)

Oooooh. Interesting. 

The fact that it surprised the whole cast is exciting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2009)

someone's going to find out dexters secret, or get really close. i can feel it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not sure what to make of Angel and the Lieutenant. I would have preferred Angel to actually have stayed with the police woman who almost busted him for that prostitution thing. That relationship looked promising and would have helped him get over the divorce with his wife. Now it just seems he can't actually make sound relational decisions as he jumps from one skirt to the next. 

The show started with Laguerta harbouring a small crush for Dexter, then out of nowhere that subplot was dropped without reason or explanation. She is like the undercover slut who doesn't actually get shown in raunchy scenes because of her unappealing body.



Chee said:


> She probably won't put 2 and 2 together till the end of the season. She's too busy with Lundy. D:





~RAGING BONER~ said:


> it is a logical progression for her character and the story...but seriously, she is too naive to put it together herself without actually catching Dexter in a very compromising position



I didn't actually want to say that since the last time I said Deb was rather slow on the uptake, everyone shat on me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> I'm not sure what to make of Angel and the Lieutenant. I would have preferred Angel to actually have stayed with the police woman who almost busted him for that prostitution thing. That relationship looked promising and would have helped him get over the divorce with his wife. Now it just seems he can't actually make sound relational decisions as he jumps from one skirt to the next.
> 
> The show started with Laguerta harbouring a small crush for Dexter, then out of nowhere that subplot was dropped without reason or explanation. She is like the undercover slut who doesn't actually get shown in raunchy scenes because of her unappealing body.
> 
> ...



deb's body is more unappealing then leguerta's and we see her on top of guys all the time. i do admit i liked it when she flirted with dexter, i guess she called it quits since he kept casually brushing off her advances. (plus since she's close with his sister and he's married now it would be to slutty)

also i think rita has a bigger chance of finding dexter out.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 13, 2009)

Episode 5 spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently how little Rita knows about Dexter is going to start bothering her.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 13, 2009)

Rita...at first i didn't like her, but over the seasons this woman has started looking fine as fuck to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Rita...at first i didn't like her, but over the seasons this woman has started looking fine as fuck to me.



word


----------



## Serp (Oct 13, 2009)

Ive had a thing for Julie Benz ever since her Darla days.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 13, 2009)

I got a warning letter to stop downloading Dexter from my ISP 

Guess I watch it online now.


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2009)

That dress she wore at the BBQ party made her boobs look huge. Or are they really that big? Daaaaamn.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 13, 2009)

Rita tamed a serial killer...you know that snatch is sweet as pie


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 13, 2009)

She's hot, but there's something about her characters personality thats such a turnoff...


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ive had a thing for Julie Benz ever since her Darla days.



Me too! 

Especially when they would do flashbacks and she would be in victorian get up


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> She's hot, but there's something about her characters personality thats such a turnoff...



She's pretty bossy.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Rita...at first i didn't like her, but over the seasons this woman has started looking fine as fuck to me.


I loved her character since she was introduced, lol "completely uninterested in sex." I normally dislike blondes too but there she is...

There are some episodes where she is stunning, then others where she looks like she just woke up from bed. 


Serp said:


> Ive had a thing for Julie Benz ever since her Darla days.



She was in Buffy. I never really connected where I had seen Julie Benz before until your post, lol.




~Gesy~ said:


> deb's body is more unappealing then leguerta's and we see her on top of guys all the time. i do admit i liked it when she flirted with dexter, i guess she called it quits since he kept casually brushing off her advances. (plus since she's close with his sister and he's married now it would be to slutty)
> 
> also i think rita has a bigger chance of finding dexter out.



A nosy wife... the worst kind. She probably will go back to his old house (since she is suspicious anyway) and find something.

Lag stopped flirting with Dexter in the middle of S01, back when he wasn't even sleeping with her. Her character is too inconsistent for me to really like or understand. Plus I think I remember her being obnoxious in New York Undercover.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm only on 2nd ep but

"Just one night's sleep will make everything better....





FUCK"

That made me laugh so hard


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2009)

I want Dexter to kill Darla this season.  I am sick to death of her.

They could bring in Juliet Landau for next season.  

(Sorry.  To me, Buffy and Angel are the ultimate Cult television classics.)


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

I like Rita. 

Sure, she's bossy, but I still like her.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah.  I download it directly from file sharing sites if it's not already on the server here.

The actor who played the true "community villain" was pretty shitty at the end.  Might have been the writing.

Are they going to integrate Lithgow with some of the rest of the cast soon?  Perhaps he'll read a news article from that gorgeous reporter (with the nice breasts).


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 15, 2009)

I was reading somewhere that Lithgow will eventually come into contact with Dexter. BFF's perhaps.


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

They always come in contact with Dexter.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Rita...at first i didn't like her, but over the seasons this woman has started looking fine as fuck to me.



I've always liked Rita, I felt she got hotter episode by episode.....love me some Julie Benz.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter the blood spatter analyst




Violent-nin said:


> I've always liked Rita, I felt she got hotter episode by episode.....love me some Julie Benz.



funny thing is dexter didn't care about rita, atfirst she was just "part of his disguise since killers are most of the time anti-social but now it grown "complicated".


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 15, 2009)

^ it is part of his disguise, but he said she was perfect because, "in a way she was as damaged as me." If he didn't have at least some measure of care for her he probably would have broken up after she first tries to have sex with him.


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

He cares for her, he just doesn't recognize it.

I wonder how these two met? This thought popped in my head a couple of hours ago...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> He cares for her, he just doesn't recognize it.
> 
> I wonder how these two met? This thought popped in my head a couple of hours ago...



I thought deb set them up...no?


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

Did she? I really don't remember.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 15, 2009)

Deborah set them up while she was working vice.


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome. 

Anyone know which episode it was mentioned in?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 15, 2009)

1st episode


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> 1st episode



not only that but when she found out about the marriage didn't she call herself _the matchmaker_?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 15, 2009)

^ lol how did you even remember that?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 15, 2009)

he's kind of a nerd :0


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

I watched those episodes twice in the span of two weeks and I don't even remember that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ lol how did you even remember that?



I'm as surprised as you are. my memory usually sucks. Dexter must be that awesome of a show.

i'm think about getting the books their only about 10-20 bucks.


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm trying to get Darkly Dreaming Dexter for weeks from my local library. I'm still at 6 out of 12. D:


----------



## Garfield (Oct 16, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm as surprised as you are. my memory usually sucks. Dexter must be that awesome of a show.
> 
> i'm think about getting the books their only about 10-20 bucks.


Def get the books man, they're really awesome for reading on dark lonesome nights.


----------



## Chee (Oct 16, 2009)

Yea, that's what I heard.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> I was reading somewhere that yap yap yap yap yap yap yap.



Use spoiler tags, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 16, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading somewhere that Lithgow will eventually come into contact with Dexter. BFF's perhaps.


Doesn't happen in the book at least


----------



## Chee (Oct 16, 2009)

I hate spoilers.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 16, 2009)

its obvious they will come into contact guys...

you can't kill someone without contact


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually I watched it at that ComicCon thing they had over the summer. But yeah, anyway...

The books are a bit different from the show though, they focus a lot on that "dark passenger" Harry mentioned a few times this season. I wish that aspect of Dexter's character would get cleared up, because it is just confusing trying to figure out if he is being possessed by some alien (ie call Mulder to deal with it) or his bloodlust is just part of his own conscious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> Actually I watched it at that ComicCon thing they had over the summer. But yeah, anyway...
> 
> The books are a bit different from the show though, they focus a lot on that "dark passenger" Harry mentioned a few times this season. I wish that aspect of Dexter's character would get cleared up, because it is just confusing trying to figure out if he is being possessed by some alien (ie call Mulder to deal with it) or his bloodlust is just part of his own conscious.



i think it's the latter, as a kid he saw his mom getting chopped to pieces with a chainsaw and spent days in a room full of blood. that will mess anyone up.

i heard doakes death was alot more..grotesque in the books.


----------



## Chee (Oct 16, 2009)

Was it? 

That's awesome.


----------



## Chee (Oct 18, 2009)

Bought and read the first book today. I prefer the TV series a lot more but the book was good.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 18, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> i heard doakes death was alot more..grotesque in the books.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Instead of Doakes dying Laguerta died (awesome) and he lost various limbs and his tongue and stuff and became lame (less awesome).




Of course I haven't read the latest book (and probably never will) if that is what you were referring to.


----------



## Chee (Oct 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't like the fact that LaGuerta died. I really like her character in the TV series. xD

She was much more annoying in the book though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2009)

i was going to buy the book today to


----------



## Chee (Oct 18, 2009)

NOOOOOO DEEEEEEEB!!!!!!!!



She'll live. But man, Rita is catching onto Dexter's secret.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Oct 19, 2009)

Dex I know everything

Im gonna chose not to misinterpret that

I love this season so far


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 19, 2009)

What a cliffhanger. OMG.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 19, 2009)

I like that female cop. she's tough


----------



## Gooba (Oct 19, 2009)

Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.  Please die.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 19, 2009)

lol                      .


----------



## ez (Oct 19, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> I like that female cop. she's tough



the entire time i thought they were going to have a fling right before he killed her, haha.

i don't think they'll both be dying.


----------



## ragnara (Oct 19, 2009)

I wonder who shot Deb and Lundi. 
Trinity would be too obvious/early, Anton would be too out of character and there has to be a good reason for not revealing the culprit. (we know him)


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 19, 2009)

I hate Deb


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 19, 2009)

Am I a bad person for loling at debra at the end?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Am I a bad person for loling at debra at the end?



yes

poor girl. dexter is going to be pissed. i don't care much for deb, she go through a different guy each season and she's not even that attractive. funny thing is her boyfriend doesn't know she was going to leave him. she might keep that a secret



ragnara said:


> I wonder who shot Deb and Lundi.
> Trinity would be too obvious/early, Anton would be too out of character and there has to be a good reason for not revealing the culprit. (we know him)



it was Trinity he had to do it because lundi was on to him.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 19, 2009)

^ Thing is as ragnara said , it would be too obvious and it doesn't seem like it would be his style to be honest.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> ^ Thing is as ragnara said , it would be too obvious and it doesn't seem like it would be his style to be honest.



just because it's too obvious doesn't mean it can't happen.when he found out who lundi was, i knew he was going to kill him. this is a man who rather stay a ghost .some people question if he even exist. he had to kill lundi because he was getting to close. you saw how he freaked out when lundi was at his building and what he said. also he made it look like a robbery because that doesn't fit his MO. he's not a mugger therefore no one would suspect him. it's perfect really.

but hey thats my theory i could be wrong. i'm just saying if i want to stay hidden i would kill anyone who got too close.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 19, 2009)

Doakes came back and got his revenge, I'm telling ya.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 19, 2009)

Great episode, again. Interesting what happened with Dexter at the end there.. foreshadowing?

The shooter has to be Trinity.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 19, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> i don't care much for deb, she go through a different guy each season and she's not even that attractive.



That and the guy she's/ was dating is too good for her. She swears a lot too I don't like it.



The shooter is Masuka


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That and the guy she's/ was dating is too good for her. She swears a lot too I don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter is Masuka



you may be on to something

on a vacation my ass


----------



## ragnara (Oct 19, 2009)

I am starting to think it's Christine. The motive is not entirely clear, but it was Deb's fault that Quinn found out about the the leak and threw her out. Lundi is connected because of her story.

At least it's a twist


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 19, 2009)

damn...Lundy died

i always enjoyed the irony of him being a "rock star" serial killer catcher while seeking Dexter's advice.


also, poor reporter girl...she was cute.


----------



## Vault (Oct 19, 2009)

Dont bad mouth Deb her and Dex are married you know. Dex is coming for your ass


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

WHY DOES EVERYONE HATE DEB!?

I love that foul-mouthed woman, even though she's married to Michael. 



G3ntleF!st said:


> Dex I know everything
> 
> Im gonna chose not to misinterpret that
> 
> I love this season so far



That line and "What's with you and raping? Nobody is raping anyone!"


----------



## ragnara (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, he did strip her naked and strapped her on a dining table with see-through cling film


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

It was on her daughter's bed I think.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2009)

i've noticed dexter's victims are usually male, it feel different seeing him kill a female like that

he also realized he loved his family.so much for emotionless dexter.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

Yea, that's true. He killed another woman back in season 1 and another during a flashback, but that's the only other one I can remember.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> *"What's with you and raping? Nobody is raping anyone!"*


Best line of the show. 

Could be the Vacation Killer.. but it makes sense that it was Trinity, even though it seems a bit early for him to strike and the fact they didn't reveal the shooter hints that it could be someone we know.

But the Trinity was apparently shaken by Lundy's investigating, so a drastic move such as this would be justifiable.


----------



## ragnara (Oct 19, 2009)

It's probably because portraying Dexter as a good bad guy would be a lot harder if he kills too many women. He might even look like a sexual predator of sorts.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, huge ending to that ep. Deb lives but Lundy dies I guess, and things get personal for dex with trinity


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Best line of the show.
> 
> Could be the Vacation Killer.. but it makes sense that it was Trinity, even though it seems a bit early for him to strike and the fact they didn't reveal the shooter hints that it could be someone we know.
> 
> But the Trinity was apparently shaken by Lundy's investigating, so a drastic move such as this would be justifiable.



My mom thinks its Anton, but I dunno. He seems to relaxed to do anything like that. Hahah, if it is Anton, he is so screwed. Dexter isn't the average protective brother afterall. 



ragnara said:


> It's probably because portraying Dexter as a good bad guy would be a lot harder if he kills too many women. He might even look like a sexual predator of sorts.



Naw, its just the fact that not many women are killers.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 19, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> *i've noticed dexter's victims are usually male, it feel different seeing him kill a female like that*
> 
> he also realized he loved his family.so much for emotionless dexter.


He killed the nurse, that woman smuggling the illegal immigrants, Lila, and one other woman in Season 1.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh yea, I totally forgot about the Nurse and Lila. So that's like 4 out of 70.


----------



## ragnara (Oct 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Naw, its just the fact that not many women are killers.



That too of course, but I still think Dexter killing a lot of women would be bad for the show's overall ratings. It's already difficult enough to make people sympathize with a serial killer.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

Wasn't very hard for me to fall in love with him.


----------



## ragnara (Oct 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Wasn't very hard for me to fall in love with him.



**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2009)

erictheking said:


> He killed the nurse, that woman smuggling the illegal immigrants, Lila, and one other woman in Season 1.



oh yeah the nurse was drugging people right? it was also his first kill if i remember correctly.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

Yup, Nurse was his first. :ho

HAHAH, GET IT!?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yup, Nurse was his first. :ho
> 
> HAHAH, GET IT!?



she took his killer virginity:ho


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope he used a lot of protection. :ho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hope he used a lot of protection. :ho



i'm sure he used alot of plastic:ho


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone else have the Dexter soundtrack?


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2009)

Wonder if dexter played with her ass before chopping her up?  Chick had such a nice ass. Was super fine 

Bitch had to go.

Second chick this season with a fat ass. Good deal 

Episode was good/average. Was hoping Lundy stayed around more :/ Chee called it I think... his death? :0

Angel and Laguertia or w/e...so boring :/

glad Deb isn't dead :0


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

lol, Dexter could care less about her ass. 

I think I called that Debra would be back with Lundy by episode 5. Yup, got together in episode 4.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2009)

only for him to die.

lundy was pretty badass for an old man. he had that cool guy vibe.


----------



## Riku (Oct 19, 2009)

Dexter is a pimp


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

I liked Lundy. 

Even though I saw his death coming, it was still surprising. I didn't expect him and Deb to get shot.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 19, 2009)

i actually thought Lundy was gonna be Trinity's last victim...the way he lured him in with those keys seemed to imply it.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i actually thought Lundy was gonna be Trinity's last victim...the way he lured him in with those keys seemed to imply it.



Yea, same.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 19, 2009)

well, the killer has to be male judging by the boot size...

it seems unlikely to be Anton, but its either him or Quinn if its not Trinity.

Can anyone honestly say Masuka or Ramirez did it?


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

I laughed when people were saying that Masuka did it. 

That's way too farfetched.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2009)

masuka would've raped debra then and there


must say ,i love that perv


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Next episode's preview_ 



Rita found his knife case. UUGGGGHHHHH. NOOOOO!

I hope she doesn't open it.


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2009)

Was getting really pissed off with Deb the whole ep and then they shot her! 
I was so pleased pek


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

Corran said:


> Was getting really pissed off with Deb the whole ep and then they shot her!
> I was so pleased pek



You're gonna be in six garbage bags in the middle of the Atlantic for saying that.


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey at least I'm not a cheater like her


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

She doesn't deserve to be shot over it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Corran said:


> Hey at least I'm not a cheater like her



she was going to leave him 

follow your heart is what i say


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> That line and "What's with you and raping? Nobody is raping anyone!"



Funniest Dexter line so far this season for sure. 

I saw Lundy eventually getting killed by Trinity, but I didn't expect so soon.

The cop actually did look pretty hot in the open house scenes, but she got what she deserved. 

Overall good episode, I liked how things played out between Dexter and the cop.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2009)

I bet Anton did it. At least, I highly doubt it was Trinity.

yeah, that rape line was rather interesting.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2009)

Anton did not do it. It was the vacation murderer. Whoever that happens to be.....


----------



## Chee (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea, its either that Vacation murderer or Anton.

I'm leaning on the Anton fence.


----------



## ez (Oct 20, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Anton did not do it. It was the vacation murderer. Whoever that happens to be.....



i wouldn't be surprised if this was the case. or if even it was some entirely unknown entity. 

i think it'd be strange for anton or trinity to pull something like this, though.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2009)

Anton is not a bad guy at all. 

Trinity could be the killer.


----------



## Chee (Oct 20, 2009)

He's been jealous lately so it is plausible.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 20, 2009)

when i first watched this show it took me a while to get over Halls previous character from "6 feet under"...I swear for the first few eps i half expected Doakes to start making out with him


----------



## Chee (Oct 20, 2009)

Hahah, I started to watch Six Feet Under a couple of days ago. It was weird seeing him make out with "Doakes".


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2009)

lol, I haven't seen Six Feet Under in a while, I didn't even recognize Hall.

Doakes did have that "Bear" quality to him, hyper-masculine overcompensation for his queerness while picking on seemingly effeminate Dexter.



Kaki said:


> Anton is not a bad guy at all.
> 
> Trinity could be the killer.



Something just doesn't sit right about that guy though. Not that I'm distrustful about people of colour, but it is not far-fetched to have him being angry/jealous/hurt after Debra lied to him about working late when she was in fact having cocktails with Lundy. Those late night case files can look like dates to the casual observer. A few other things, I may not have been paying much close attention (I watch this show either at 4AM or between classes) but Quinn seemed to say that Anton was not just a run-of-the-mill informant; something else was going on with him. I think that part was left in the air, I don't remember if anything was made of that remark.

The last episode seemed to show a methodical/precise approach to Trinities killing. Nothing as common as shooting someone in the street.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 21, 2009)

He'd have to have a serious mental issue to take on a killer identity. 
Also, if it was him it is implausible given that he shot but did he run away? 
1. He may have just wanted to intimidate them, but that would not work in any direct way. 
2. He could have wanted to shoot lundy, but he shot Deb first. Then, did he call for help? Maybe. 
3. If he intended to kill and premeditated it, why would he run?


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 21, 2009)

Disapointed, I thought Trinity would blundgeon Lundy at the very spot he was supposed to investigate, making him his 3rd kill.

Although, it did look like it was Trinity cleaning up. Probably figured he'd just make it look like a robbery. If he had gone all the way and made a scene he would have had every FBI agent and their mother on his ass in a matter of minutes. He doesn't want that. So random shooting, coinciding with the vacation killer, the speed at which he took Lundy's wallet but left Debra alone hints at this. The fact he was all dressed up to not get recognized BUT still fired without a silencer on his gun on purpose is pretty obvious.

I lol'd when he was getting beat up on purpose. He's really fucked up.

And yea, deb being stupid as usual, poor anthon.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 21, 2009)

Corran said:


> Maybe the big light tipped her off
> 
> Ligthow is really disturbing as the trinity killer. Can't wait to see more of the character and why he does what he does.


He's the most disturbing yet I think.  The bathtubs stuff is sooo creepy.



~Gesy~ said:


> i've noticed dexter's victims are usually male, it feel different seeing him kill a female like that
> 
> he also realized he loved his family.so much for emotionless dexter.


I'm trying to see if I like him gaining more emotions or not.  It definitely gives him a little more depth at least. 



erictheking said:


> He killed the nurse, that woman smuggling the illegal immigrants, Lila, and one other woman in Season 1.


Lila.  She's probably my favorite.  They like to emphasize the women when they are really bad.  Lila gets a season, then this chick gets and episode.  Many of his victims don't get that much focus.  



Chee said:


> I liked Lundy.
> 
> Even though I saw his death coming, it was still surprising. I didn't expect him and Deb to get shot.


No more naked old man ass is fine by me... The actual actor was on Criminal Minds re-run I saw the other day and was, funny enough, a murderer who had been at it for decades.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2009)

I always want to imagine how their relationship is away from the show, like, does Hall even think about the fact that he is being intimate with his sister?


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 21, 2009)

Seemed to me that Trinity almost tried to be caught.  I wonder if he'll show up at a funeral (if they don't ship the body off to somewhere else) or some memorial.  He has mommy-daddy issues and Lundy would be a fine daddy.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 21, 2009)

It is far more likely to be a shaken-up Trinity than Anton.. that would be some _very_ lousy writing.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 21, 2009)

erictheking said:


> It is far more likely to be a shaken-up Trinity than Anton.. that would be some _very_ lousy writing.



It been the Trinity killer would be to preditable, then again I dont think it's Anton (At least I hope it isnt because I like the guy).


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 21, 2009)

I never really liked Anton...guy has the face of an asshole wife beater.

I think he did it.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 21, 2009)

He did not do it. Just look at the wallet grab and the fact that he ignored deb. 

What would be too predictable is Dexter getting the Trinity killer under wraps and killing him. that's why I hope he gets a away.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 21, 2009)

Dexter is gonna be the guy who gets bludgeoned.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 21, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Dexter is gonna be the guy who gets bludgeoned.



Nah I think that car crash was plenty enough drama for the dex-man this season.


----------



## Grape (Oct 21, 2009)

Also, Dex has 1 kid. Well 3, but 2 aren't his.

I am wondering if Trinity will end up being Dexters dad lol. 

p.s. Anton wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 21, 2009)

Dexter's dad is dead. Ice Truck Killer killed him in Season 1.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 21, 2009)

dang it we need Lundy to survive so he can go after Dexter in the next season!


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 21, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> dang it we need Lundy to survive so he can go after Dexter in the next season!



I think that will be Deb for some reason...

They could always introduce a new character for season 5 though...


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> p.s. Anton wouldn't hurt a fly.


That's what Mother said


----------



## Grape (Oct 21, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Dexter's dad is dead. Ice Truck Killer killed him in Season 1.



ah word.

totally forgot about that


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 21, 2009)

Angel has 2 kids


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 21, 2009)

hmm...and?

I'd prefer it they didn't try to overcomplicate things with the shooter, by introducing some other new suspect... We have enough with the boring subplot with Angel and Laguerta.

A episode, where Quinn trips and gets fucked over would be welcome though...
I mean who would dismiss a woman like that so casually...


----------



## Grape (Oct 21, 2009)

she was a cunt.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> she was a cunt.



not really...she's just doing her job. quinn should have expected that to happen.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm just glad that Quinn is gonna stop trying to kiss Dexter's ass now.  It was pretty pathetic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> I'm just glad that Quinn is gonna stop trying to kiss Dexter's ass now.  It was pretty pathetic.



i lol'd at the way dexter yelled at him.  i don't really know what to think of quinn.


----------



## Chee (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't really care for Quinn. Don't hate him, don't love him.


----------



## SOLID (Oct 21, 2009)

good season so far, but I have the feeling that no season will match season 2.

p.s. I didn't get why Trinity got himself beaten up and why he dropped the keys ?


----------



## Chee (Oct 21, 2009)

Trinity seems to punish himself every time he kills a person, must be part of the ritual. Same thing for the keys, ritual.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

SOLID said:


> good season so far, but I have the feeling that no season will match season 2.
> 
> p.s. I didn't get why Trinity got himself beaten up and why he dropped the keys ?



Yeah, season 2 was insanely good.  I think season 4 is better than season 3 so far though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 22, 2009)

This is one of those series I've been meaning to watch for awhile but since I don't have Showtime and don't enjoy buying dvds a lot of time has gone by. But I finally checked out the first season from the library (free, whee). Watched the first two episodes and I am loving the narrative style and the social awkwardness of the various characters.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 22, 2009)

Dexter is pretty much socially clueless. lol, when he was in the restroom with the female cop last episode, normally that scene would have been sexually charged and lead to some passionate kissing; instead, because of his social awkwardness, he doesn't even notice what his reaction should have been.


----------



## Chee (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Rita, barely knows anything about her husband. No wonder she's so curious.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4-tA6q9V2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't really care for Quinn. Don't hate him, don't love him.



I used to like him last season, he was the tough/mysterious cop from the hoods or w/e, at least he had style.

This season it feels like the authors are trying to tie him in too much to dext and its ruining his character. Same goes with laguerta and angel, they feel like some bad filler storyline.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2009)

erictheking said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4-tA6q9V2U[/YOUTUBE]




^

Love that scene.


----------



## Chee (Oct 24, 2009)

Haha, one of the best scenes all season. 



> This season it feels like the authors are trying to tie him in too much to dext and its ruining his character. Same goes with laguerta and angel, they feel like some bad filler storyline.



Nah, develops the other characters. That's the reason why I like the TV show more than the books. The books focus on Dexter most of the time and not on the other characters.

I'm glad that they have LaGuerta and Angel's relationship in it, and its kinda funny too, how they both went to Dexter for relationship advice.


----------



## krome (Oct 24, 2009)

So, is this show any good?  I've been thinking of checking it out.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2009)

Good show, each series is only 13 episodes so you can catch up (watch all 3 seasons) on a weekend.


----------



## krome (Oct 24, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> Good show, each series is only 13 episodes so you can catch up (watch all 3 seasons) on a weekend.



Alright then  Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 24, 2009)

Actually each season is only 12 episodes.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2009)

indeed        .


----------



## Grape (Oct 24, 2009)

never seen this thread so active.

perhaps Dexter is Americas favorite serial killer?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 24, 2009)

*clears throat* that's the *world's* favourite serial killer. We're from all over. 

The thread does seem more active than usual, in that it's staying on the front page all during the week. But there's less people overall posting I think.


----------



## Grape (Oct 24, 2009)

truuuuuuuuuth :'(


----------



## Chee (Oct 24, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> never seen this thread so active.
> 
> perhaps Dexter is Americas favorite serial killer?



Certainly is my favorite serial killer right now, and I'm a Joker-whore. :ho


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh John Lithgow...I'm definitely bracing myself.  Since I've been gone for a couple of weeks my poor friend is gonna be on Dexter overload tomorrow catching up.


----------



## C?k (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah I watch it, first season was was really good, kinda went downhill from there though, season 2 not so bad dragged a bit

did anyone else feel season 3 was rubbish? I would watch each episode and just wait for it to finish so I could finish the season lol


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Oct 25, 2009)

I think Dexters wife will be killed by the end of this season


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 25, 2009)

C?k said:


> Yeah I watch it, first season was was really good, kinda went downhill from there though, season 2 not so bad dragged a bit
> 
> did anyone else feel season 3 was rubbish? I would watch each episode and just wait for it to finish so I could finish the season lol



No .  I loved it...just not as much as season 2...The skinning was pretty gross I thought.


----------



## C?k (Oct 25, 2009)

you serious?! it was sooo predictable, you knew he was going to get killed in the end coz of his controlling and loose canon ways 

felt like each episode was pretty much the same :/ give or take one or two minor twists


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2009)

G3ntleF!st said:


> I think Dexters wife will be killed by the end of this season



Don't say that! 

I need my beautiful Rita around....especially when she's naked.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 25, 2009)

C?k said:


> you serious?! it was sooo predictable, you knew he was going to get killed in the end coz of his controlling and loose canon ways
> 
> felt like each episode was pretty much the same :/ give or take one or two minor twists



Predictable, but enjoyable nevertheless.  They all die except Dexter.  I can predict that Lithgow is gonna die this season! I knew Lila was going to die in season 2.  Doesn't really bother me.   I mainly just wait and see how he plans to catch them as well as how much any other outsiders will find out, like LaGuerta for instance last season...and the season before that really.


----------



## C?k (Oct 25, 2009)

> Predictable, but enjoyable nevertheless. They all die except Dexter. I can predict that Lithgow is gonna die this season! I knew Lila was going to die in season 2. Doesn't really bother me. I mainly just wait and see how he plans to catch them as well as how much any other outsiders will find out, like LaGuerta for instance last season...and the season before that really.


Of course those sorts of characters all die eventually, but to base an ENTIRE series not just an episode on that pretext wasn't that fun to watch, from the very beginning when he comes onto the scene you know at the end of the season he'll be lying on that table :/ s'all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 25, 2009)

It's painfully obvious that the bad guy is going to die and Dexter is going to live, when you know that they're planning further seasons of a TV show.. you have to measure your expectations. With the quality of writing and overall polish of this show, it's very easy to live with and remains my favourite show on TV by far.


----------



## agentgraves (Oct 25, 2009)

Season 3 was my least favourite for sure, but Miguel was an interesting character imo.

In any case I´ve really enjoyed this season so far, partially because I´m not entirely sure where it´s heading.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 25, 2009)

Cæk said:


> Of course those sorts of characters all die eventually, but to base an ENTIRE series not just an episode on that pretext wasn't that fun to watch, from the very beginning when he comes onto the scene you know at the end of the season he'll be lying on that table :/ s'all I'm sayin'.



This:


			
				erictheking said:
			
		

> It's painfully obvious that the bad guy is going to die and Dexter is going to live, when you know that they're planning further seasons of a TV show.. you have to measure your expectations. With the quality of writing and overall polish of this show, it's very easy to live with and remains my favourite show on TV by far.



To each their own of course.  I'm okay with their being a main killer with other killers sprinkled along the way for Dexter to deal with in the meantime, on top of trying to conceal his secret.


----------



## Chee (Oct 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fookin' Trinity Killer is just like Dexter! Holy fucking rat balls!


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Fookin' Trinity Killer is just like Dexter! Holy fucking rat balls!




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's beyond that even.  A Deacon?!




In other news. _Dexter: Early Cuts_ seems pretty cool!


----------



## Chee (Oct 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know, he has a pretty decent cover.




Small chapters, but yea, the Early Cuts are pretty good.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 25, 2009)

have to wait until tomorrow when it gets up'ed to MU.


----------



## SOLID (Oct 26, 2009)

wow, this ep make you feel bad, everything's going problematic.
p.s. I would give Deb an oscar for that crying scene.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 26, 2009)

He's..........me.


----------



## SOLID (Oct 26, 2009)

wait .. is Trinity like Dexter in terms of the family only or is it in terms of killing bad people ?
it would be epic if Trinity was killing bad people, all along. two Dexters would be something new.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 26, 2009)

I did not see that ending with Trinity coming. This show is legendary.. I am going to start reading the books. I have been religiously following Dexter for the last few years, but this year has converted me into a fanatic. I am so excited next week. Any other hour shows do not hail in comparison anymore. It's over, Dexter won.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 26, 2009)

Big revelation at the end of this episode, very enjoyable again though Rita is starting to irk me.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 26, 2009)

Deb's actress did a good job with the whole breakdown scene. The way she did it was much more realistic to what an actual nervous breakdown looks like as opposed to the stereotypical dropping on the knees and screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2009)

SOLID said:


> wait .. is Trinity like Dexter in terms of the family only or is it in terms of killing bad people ?
> it would be epic if Trinity was killing bad people, all along. two Dexters would be something new.



Just in terms of having a family and cover.



Megaharrison said:


> Deb's actress did a good job with the whole breakdown scene. The way she did it was much more realistic to what an actual nervous breakdown looks like as opposed to the stereotypical dropping on the knees and screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



I agree. Very good acting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2009)

a wife and kids..every successful killer have that these days

they must move around alot since the trinity killer don't stay at the same place for long..or maybe he just go out of town alot.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 26, 2009)

SOLID said:


> wow, this ep make you feel bad, everything's going problematic.
> p.s. I would give Deb an oscar for that crying scene.



Well she'd get an emmy at best.  I was actually moved.


----------



## agentgraves (Oct 26, 2009)

The most interesting part of the episode for me is now Dex can´t really use his apartment, so he´s gonna have to find a new place to store his equipment and a new method of disposing the bodies. This in turn makes it more difficult for him to kill Trinity.


----------



## ez (Oct 26, 2009)

yea, i agree deb's parking lot scene was rather poignant. her voice was the most evocative part for me. aside from that - great ending. dex's definitely up against his toughest opponent yet. trinity's facade is truly impressive. dex might learn a thing or two from him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

Missed the latest episode, need to watch it later today.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 26, 2009)

Good episode again. The subplots were getting tiresome though! At least there were some consequences this time. Quinn though, remains a useless character and a poor substitute for Doakes. 


*Spoiler*: _The big reveal_ 



I didn't even think of Trinity being a family man. How would he manage to keep a family while killing all over the United States for a period of 30 years?






omiK said:


> I did not see that ending with Trinity coming. This show is legendary.. I am going to start reading the books. I have been religiously following Dexter for the last few years, but this year has converted me into a fanatic. I am so excited next week. Any other hour shows do not hail in comparison anymore. It's over, Dexter won.


From what I've heard, the show is far better than the books which is why I haven't bothered with them.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome ep, the ending made me go all ?????

and gotta agree with megaharrisson, awesome job by Jennifer Carpenter during that scene


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 26, 2009)

^There was some loser on IMDB trying to argue with everybody about why she didn't do a good job in that scene.  It was pretty phailtastic.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 26, 2009)

^Lol , , she did an awesome job we've all seen others break down or we ourselves have broken down its absolutely nothing like it is in the movies


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2009)

Jennifer's performance was superb last night.


----------



## SQHatake (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow this series is getting so awesome, I love it. Jennifer Carpenter rocks my socksss


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2009)

lol

I definitely wasn't expecting a family. He is a lot more proficient than I would have thought, he was done and gone/clean in a minute. As for Rita, she is starting to annoy me now, although Dexter has been careless too.


----------



## ragnara (Oct 26, 2009)

Good episode, one of the best in the entire series. The Trinity plot is getting interesting.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

Good episode, didn't expect the twist at the end with Trinity being a family man.

Felt bad for Deb this episode.

Rita is getting suspicious and I can't blame her, either way she's still hot.

The Reporter girl is so hot, I support her for more nudity/sex scenes.

I like the fact Harry is pissed at Trinity.

Overall good episode, looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2009)

lol, Harry being pissed at Trinity. He's just a figment of Dexter's imagination. 

I wish they'd do some more flashbacks. I kinda miss them.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm kinda tired of Harry, good character though... 

Trinity surprised me at the end of the episode..


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2009)

I love how there won't be any more sex/nude scenes with Debra (well, as things are looking now) this season. And probably also with Rita.

Flashbacks... just having Harry as the second passenger is fine.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol, Harry being pissed at Trinity. He's just a figment of Dexter's imagination.
> 
> I wish they'd do some more flashbacks. I kinda miss them.



Yeah I miss the flashbacks as well.

As for Harry being pissed at Trinity while it's basically all of Dexter's imagination, I like the actor portraying Harry and glad when he's around.

@Nae'blis

Not a fan of Deb nude scenes, but Rita and the reporter chick I'm definitely a fan of.


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> I love how there won't be any more sex/nude scenes with Debra (well, as things are looking now) this season. And probably also with Rita.
> 
> Flashbacks... just having Harry as the second passenger is fine.



Looks like Debra is going to have a hard time getting back into the relationship business. Seems like everything goes wrong for her.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> Looks like Debra is going to have a hard time getting back into the relationship business. Seems like everything goes wrong for her.



Yeah since season 1 she's had such crappy luck!!  Laguerta isn't far behind...


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2009)

DebxDexter

NEEDS TO HAPPEN. 

It's not wrong, they aren't biological.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2009)

CNN agrees with me.  Rita's act is wearing thin.  It's time to get rid of her.


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2009)

Rita stays.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 26, 2009)

Sad Deb will look into her father's past more to find some answers.  (She gave it up a while back.)

Ah...  Trinity is the only hope for Dexter's marriage.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2009)

Debra just doesn't know how to find the right guy for her. Even with Lundy the relationship was unnatural given their interactions.

I bet she will end up with Masuka, someone to tolerate her foul mouth (and make us laugh at the irony).


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 26, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> Debra just doesn't know how to find the right guy for her. Even with Lundy the relationship was unnatural given their interactions.
> 
> I bet she will end up with Masuka, someone to tolerate her foul mouth (and make us laugh at the irony).



I used to think she'd hook up with Quinn back last season.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> DebxDexter
> 
> NEEDS TO HAPPEN.
> 
> It's not wrong, they aren't biological.



Well they are husband and wife in real life so its probably not going to be strange for them


----------



## keiiya (Oct 27, 2009)

Nae'blis said:
			
		

> I bet she will end up with Masuka, someone to tolerate her foul mouth (and make us laugh at the irony).


Considering the way Masuka has been acting towards Deb, you never know.

This was definitely one of my favourite episodes of season 4.


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> I love crack pairings.
> 
> After Rita is gone and Deb's boyfriends are all dead or have left her, it will have to happen.
> 
> ...



Yea, I like how Harry is sticking around Dexter. He's like his..."light" passenger. 



Nae'blis said:


> Debra just doesn't know how to find the right guy for her. Even with Lundy the relationship was unnatural given their interactions.
> 
> I bet she will end up with Masuka, someone to tolerate her foul mouth (and make us laugh at the irony).



DoakesxDeb was a nice pairing back in season 1, but it never happened.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 27, 2009)

Dex needs to feed Trinity to Deb.  Where's the revenge love?  (Assumes no twists.)


----------



## agentgraves (Oct 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> DebxDexter
> 
> NEEDS TO HAPPEN.
> 
> It's not wrong, they aren't biological.



Wasn´t it implied that Harry had an affair with Dexter´s mom and that´s why he "adopted" him in the first place? And when Deb was looking through her dad´s files earlier we saw Dex´s mom in one of them and then she met with that random woman who he also had an affair with? 

So yeah half brother/sister which means Dex´s brother had incestuous relations with her way back when (Was that season 1 or 2 I can´t remember)


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2009)

No, back in season 1 Dexter had a blood test and it was a match with some other man.

The reason why Harry adopted him was because he thought he was young enough to forget about the crime and not have the urge to kill.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 27, 2009)

wasn't the death of dexter's mother harry's fualt?


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2009)

Yea, they had an affair and the drug dealers saw it, or something like that.


----------



## SOLID (Oct 27, 2009)

> The reason why Harry adopted him was because he thought he was young enough to forget about the crime and not have the urge to kill.


that's what we knew from season 1.
but in season 3, it turned out that Dexter is Harry's biological son, isn't he ? Harry had an affair with Dexter´s mom before Dex was born, while Dexter's big brother isn't Harry's. that's why Harry adopted Dex only, not both of them. so Dex and Deb are biological, am I right or completely lost ?


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2009)

No, you're completely lost. It was never said in season 3 that Dexter is Harry's biological son.

Besides that, Harry started to have the affair with Laura after Dexter's birth.


----------



## SOLID (Oct 27, 2009)

damn


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 27, 2009)

didn't harry meet her while she was pregnant with dex?

anyway dex and deb arn't related by blood, but i still don't condone this pairing


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2009)

I support the pairing. It's hawt. :ho


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 27, 2009)

if i ever saw them in real life i'd barf on their table.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 27, 2009)

Dex x Deb is a no no


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 27, 2009)

Dexter killed Lundy.Believe.​


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2009)

Why is it a no-no. They aren't related. :ho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 27, 2009)

Rita is hotter though:ho

eventhough she can be annoying


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 27, 2009)

I was just reminded about the scene where Trinity is drinking alone in his chair and was talking with someone who wasn't there, that could be his equivalent to Dexter's dark passenger. His own Harry.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 27, 2009)

Or it could be him talking to his dead family who he(?) murdered.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 27, 2009)

His family is still alive...


----------



## jkingler (Oct 27, 2009)

I meant his dad, mom, and sister. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not his wife and his children. 

If we saw his dad, mom and sister in that house at the end then I guess I missed that.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh, no we didn't see them, but it was just one person he was talking to. Though one of his dead family members could be his passenger if that's what you meant.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 27, 2009)

No no, the passenger is not one of his dead family members. It's a result of the time he spent in the empty storage container swimming in blood.


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> No no, the passenger is not one of his dead family members. It's a result of the time he spent in the empty storage container swimming in blood.



I think they are talking about Trinity, not Dexter.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 27, 2009)

We're talking about Trinity, I know in the books Dexter's passenger is an alter ego of his, but in the show it's Harry, more or less.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 27, 2009)

lol that will teach me to read previous posts before trying to be clever.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 28, 2009)

Harry isn't Dexter's dark passenger, from my understanding. If anything, he's more like his conscience, his (skewed, oftentimes) moral compass, etc. 

Also, I think that Trinity was most likely having a drink with his dad, which could lead to some more interesting parallels between Dex and Trinity.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 28, 2009)

This season is the best so far. It reminds me of the awesome first season....hopefully they will win some emmy's for there hard work.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 28, 2009)

^I agree. I think this show is definitely emmy worthy at this point.


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone else watch the extended scenes yet?


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 28, 2009)

Extended scenes? Is this at showtime.com?


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2009)

Yea, sho.com


*Spoiler*: __ 



The scene where they meet with the marriage counselor made me want Dexter just to tell Rita he's a sociopath.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

WHERE THE FUCK IS DEXTER?!?!?!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 2, 2009)

This show is amazing. Always delivers. This seasons is pretty good aswell. Damn, I am sad for special agent Lundy.


----------



## Grape (Nov 2, 2009)

^ DUUUUUUUUUUUH


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 2, 2009)

lol Dexter is going to need a bigger room if he intends to hang the pictures of all of Trinity's victims on the wall. Probably a warehouse.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 2, 2009)

^ DUUUUUUUUUUUH


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

For a second there i thought Trinity was gonna beat the living shit outta Kyle Butler...


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2009)

lol, Duuuuh.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That bloody axe in the next episode's preview must be a day dream. Dexter could never kill a person, coldblooded, without doing his ritual first.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Don't click spoilers you nimrod *

Too much Batista / Laguerta shite in this one.. at least they've *finally* put it to bed (I still fear I've jumped the gun). Next week's episode should be a good one.


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, at least he doesn't have to waste money on the apartment anymore. 

Now he can buy a couple more rolls of plastic wrap.


----------



## ragnara (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome episode as always, but they should try to scatter the good parts a bit more. In almost every episode all of the interesting stuff is condensed in the last few minutes.


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2009)

I dunno, I liked the part where Dexter brought in gifts and that was half-way through.

And the last episode, Debra's break-down was also good.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 2, 2009)

the look Rita gave him was so scary


----------



## ragnara (Nov 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> I dunno, I liked the part where Dexter brought in gifts and that was half-way through.
> 
> And the last episode, Debra's break-down was also good.



Maybe it's just the pace that picks up a lot at the end of the episodes.


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2009)

I like the little onesie he got for Harrison. pek

For a serial killer, Dexter is just adorable.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 2, 2009)

He should have got Astor some lingerie


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2009)

lol, Bateman. 

Rita: "OH MY GOD. DEXTER? WHAT THE HELL!?"
Dexter: "Well at least I'm not a serial killer! "


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 2, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> For a second there i thought Trinity was gonna beat the living shit outta Kyle Butler...



he got that twinkle is his eye. that was a particular way he pinned Kyle to the wall, does anyone think Trinity (the character) practiced some martial art?


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't think Trinity could take Dex.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2009)

Not going to say much cause I'm tired but overall good episode, looking forward to the next one.

Oh and Dexter would of fucked up Trinity if he wanted to fight back.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 2, 2009)

Great episode as usual.

I'm seriously suspecting Trinity's wife to be in on the murders now. The whole jumping in with both feet thing sounded creepy + the bath scene at the end.

And lol at the marital counselor, Dex was about to go all out and she couldn't see squat.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 2, 2009)

The marital counselor was Liz from Nip/Tuck!


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol, Duuuuh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was probably a deer head or something...


----------



## Chee (Nov 3, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It was probably a deer head or something...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, probably. It's too soon to kill off Arthur.






Violent-nin said:


> Oh and Dexter would of fucked up Trinity if he wanted to fight back.



Hell yea. I wanna see some kung fu fighting between those two.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 3, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> Great episode as usual.
> 
> I'm seriously suspecting Trinity's wife to be in on the murders now. The whole jumping in with both feet thing sounded creepy + the bath scene at the end.
> 
> And lol at the marital counselor, Dex was about to go all out and she couldn't see squat.



Yeah that's what I'm thinking as well. There's definitely still _something_ to clarify regarding Trinity's words that 'he's himself at home', 'jump in with both feet' etc. and that is the most obvious thing it can be.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 3, 2009)

It's set up now for Debra to find all this evidence that links Dexter to the third Trinity murder.  The Lundy files, the hammer.  Of course... then he'll have to explain what he was doing.

Erm...  wouldn't Dex be on random surveillance footage at that office place?

Also, Trinity having Dexter's blood then giving Dex a gift after touching the ashes...  Makes me suspicious.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 3, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> It's set up now for Debra to find all this evidence that links Dexter to the third Trinity murder.  The Lundy files, the hammer.  Of course... then he'll have to explain what he was doing.
> 
> Erm...  wouldn't Dex be on random surveillance footage at that office place?
> 
> Also, Trinity having Dexter's blood then giving Dex a gift after touching the ashes...  Makes me suspicious.



Yeah I was thinking that it would be made to look like Dexter was the one but I don't think Debra will believe that Dexter would shoot her and Lundy. 

Dex wouldn't be on random surveillance cause there was no tape when it was recording.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Oo I forgot he had Dex's blood. I wonder what Dexter's planning to do with the hammer..


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 3, 2009)

My thoughts on the surveillance come from Dexter runnign around like a madman trying to find him.  Trinity would have taken a specific path and avoid outside cameras and turn off the recording to the internal ones he has access too.  Bit of a stretch, but there is always some evidence that happens by chance.  Traffic cameras around leaving the scene, etc.

Since Dexter has the ACTUAL murder weapon, the clearly marked blunt pattern on the corpse matches exactly (taking into account imperfections in manufacturing).  I assume police would keep a mold of the pattern in records.

Hm...  I have a feeling that Dexter's secret will be known by Rita or Deb or both before episode 12.  Could be way off, but it will happen eventually.

How many more times will we see Lithgow's ass this season?


----------



## ragnara (Nov 3, 2009)

Dexter is going to get into some serious trouble this season. He has all this evidence flying around and so many dangerous things at his house as well. Trinity seems to be far more skilled with hiding his stuff.

On a random side note, I think it's hilarious Trinity is going to frame Dexter with his framing hammer


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

and the way he says "kyle", like he's aware its a fake name...

i just get the feeling that Trinity knows this guy is full of shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2009)

Trinity is definitely going to push Dexter to his limits this season, it'll be interesting how this season wraps up.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> and the way he says "kyle", like he's aware its a fake name...
> 
> i just get the feeling that Trinity knows this guy is full of shit



yeah taht was fairly obvious.


----------



## Chee (Nov 3, 2009)

I still think Deb is going to find out about Dexter this season. 

Rita? Not so much. I have a feeling that she may never know.


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 3, 2009)

Show has been GREAT this season.

I was afraid it was going downhill after S2 and S3 (even though I still enjoyed them, just not as much as S1), but so far S4 is on par with S1.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 4, 2009)

The show kicks ass this season. Can't wait for the next ep.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 4, 2009)

So does anyone else think things are going too smoothly for Dexter? We're only halfway into the season and he's planted himself next to this season's killer with very little trouble. There's got to be some twist coming...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 4, 2009)

His family's death is looming. I hope, sorta.


Dionysus said:


> How many more times will we see Lithgow's ass this season?


One more time, if he kills again that is.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 4, 2009)

If Dexters family dies


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2009)

^ it will be epic


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 4, 2009)

If anyone dies.. it would only be Rita, I think.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 4, 2009)

Well... in the third novel, just read a summary on wiki. I never planned to read them so I thought I'd just see how they were compared to the show.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The story also concerns the training of Cody and Astor Bennett, Dexter's soon-to-be stepchildren. Traumatized by their abusive father, they have developed homicidal tendencies similar to Dexter's. Dexter intends to teach them the "Code of Harry," which taught Dexter to hide his dark nature and blend in with normal people. Cody and Astor are eager to learn, but Dexter informs them that they are not ready yet and still have years left of training before they are able to inflict any real human suffering.
> 
> The novel concludes as the Cult of Moloch kidnaps Astor and Cody, thereby forcing Dexter to engage them head-on. However, the cult soon captures Dexter through a supernatural captivation of music. Though confined in a small concrete storage closet, Dexter escapes and encounters an old man who is the current avatar of Moloch.



........


----------



## jkingler (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow. That sounds really stupid. :S


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 4, 2009)

Try reading it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Stupid quickly becomes boring and stupid.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2009)

prepubescent serial killers is exactly what I want to be watching nao in Dexter, but that might be reserved for Harrison.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Well... in the third novel, just read a summary on wiki. I never planned to read them so I thought I'd just see how they were compared to the show.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



what the fuck?


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 4, 2009)

There's a little bit more, but it would have been too much to quote... I think that says enough really...


----------



## Grape (Nov 4, 2009)

^ DUUUUUUUUUUUUUH


anyone else think Rita may eventually kill Dexter/kids? :0


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 4, 2009)

That would be so fucked up, Dexter waking up in the middle of the night only to be stabbed repeatedly by deranged Rita.

Oh the irony.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 4, 2009)

I wonder what would be the best way to end the show...Keep dexter alive or kill him off?..

I say keep him alive, killing him off wouldn't feel right...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2009)

^ DUUUUUUUUUUUUUH

no one wants to see Dexter die at the hands of some lesser mortal!


----------



## jkingler (Nov 4, 2009)

Would be awesome if Dexter managed to pin all of his crimes on someone else and then moved to South America or something. XD


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 5, 2009)

why South America?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2009)

Just 'cause.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2009)

Miami is basically south america with a US flavor so the change wouldn't be too drastic...besides, plenty of criminals to kill in South America, and the authorities are far less sophisticated albeit far more dangerous.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2009)

That, too. Dexter wouldn't have use for all of his forensic skills down there, and he could potentially face far more dangerous situations much more often, but it would be way easier to disappear people.


----------



## Chee (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm reading the third one right now. I facepalmed like 7 times so far.

First two were good-not great-but wow. Jeff Lindsay? What were you thinking?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 5, 2009)

Better just move to France, kill Roman Polanski just for shits and giggles 

No, but seriously though, the way Dexter quickly dispatched Lila in England seemed a bit weird to me. It's true I didn't want a whole episode devoted to Dexter walking the streets of London looking for her, but not a 20 second kill-and-run.


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The third book it turned supernatural didnt it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2009)

the AVATAR OF MOMLOCH!!!


OOOoooOOOOooooOOOOooooHHHHH!!!!


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 5, 2009)

"Every Sweet Day"


*Spoiler*: __ 



FFS Quinn we already went through this with the far more awesome than you Doakes.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2009)

Doakes could at least fight evenly with Dexter...Quinn will get his necked snapped in under three moevements


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I predicted Quinn would get fucked up if he messed with Dexter.

Quinn is nothing compared to Doakes.

Oh Doakes, you were truly awesome. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiZvXf4e0Ko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2009)

Doakes was a fucking badass, the show isn't the same without him.

RIP Doakes


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2OEmZFRxvA[/YOUTUBE]

This is probably my favorite...


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 5, 2009)

^ love that scene. Doakes played into his hands perfectly...


----------



## Matariki (Nov 5, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Doakes was a fucking badass, the show isn't the same without him.
> 
> RIP Doakes



you owe me a new Michelin, you friend.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 5, 2009)

Doakes was a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 5, 2009)

Surprise, motherfuckers!

Lila was killed in Paris, I think.  Killing like that can confound any investigation.  Though, perhaps they should have gone into it a bit more.


----------



## Chee (Nov 5, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> the AVATAR OF MOMLOCH!!!
> 
> 
> OOOoooOOOOooooOOOOooooHHHHH!!!!



lol



> Yeah ignore the 3rd book. The 4th book fixes the stupid stuff.



Huh. I guess Jeff was smoking crack or something. Cause the third one is terrible, just terrible. :|


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

season one is still my favorite.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> Huh. I guess Jeff was smoking crack or something. Cause the third one is terrible, just terrible. :|


If the show was faithful to the books for just a bit longer, the third season could have starred David Boreanaz reprising his role as Angel.  Rita could have some flashes to a sexy vamp past.  Doakes could have been rebuilt into a cyborg ghoul who stalks the BHB while Dexter seeks to slay his demon.

Instead we had mundane Miguel, the ADA.


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 7, 2009)

the new seasons dexter is awesome. my fav is still the first season, but this season will is  getting prettin intense. the trinity killer got skills


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2009)

Deb needs to find out about Dexter having a serial killer brother, gawd dammit.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 7, 2009)

I wouldn't like it if she reacted in the typical ''oh my gawd I have a serial killer brother, I can't believe my dad raised him, now I have to kill him''

Do not want

They will probably know better than to do that I hope. She might even join him!


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2009)

Naw, I meant that she should find out that Brian Moser is Dexter's brother. Debra should at least find out about that but I'm hoping that she'll find out that Dexter and Brian have much more in common than the same parents.


----------



## Chee (Nov 8, 2009)

Next week's episode looks good.

Sad that Deb returned the files. She'll never find out now. 

HE KILLED AN INNOCENT PERSON. 
He's slacking off.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 8, 2009)

Dexter is losing his touch 

Next week looks sweet.  Trinity and Dexter have a heart to heart


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 8, 2009)

Ewwwie these Twilight previews in between gotta go >_>.  

On the other hand, good ep and next week looks great.  Wonder what's gonna happen to Quinn.  He's been getting a lot of screen time this season.  Gives me a Doaks kinda feel...

Oh and I was actually right last week  in my guess that the blood on the axe was likely from a deer .


----------



## Chee (Nov 8, 2009)

Hahah, I knew he wouldn't kill him off too soon.

But my guess last week made me think of something: Where did Dexter's day dreams go?

I don't think he had a single one so far this season.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> If the show was faithful to the books for just a bit longer, the third season could have starred David Boreanaz reprising his role as Angel.  Rita could have some flashes to a sexy vamp past.  Doakes could have been rebuilt into a cyborg ghoul who stalks the BHB while Dexter seeks to slay his demon.
> 
> Instead we had mundane Miguel, the ADA.



the best part of that season was Miguel's wife. I wonder what happened to her, and if Rita is still working with/for her.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 8, 2009)

Did anyone else figure that the guy Dex killed was likely innocent before it was revealed?  The second I saw that assistant I suspected him lol.  And then the guy kept swearing that he was innocent.  Usually the killers admit it by the end with some excuse or another.  But he was no mother Theresa either.  Guess society wouldn't miss him.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 8, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Did anyone else figure that the guy Dex killed was likely innocent before it was revealed?  The second I saw that assistant I suspected him lol.  And then the guy kept swearing that he was innocent.  Usually the killers admit it by the end with some excuse or another.  But he was no mother Theresa either.  Guess society wouldn't miss him.



Not one bit.  I never would think Dexter would kill somebody innocent.  Now, I'm having thoughts he might be going down next season.  

I have to look closer.  Totally missed out on his assistant.


----------



## Chee (Nov 9, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Did anyone else figure that the guy Dex killed was likely innocent before it was revealed?  The second I saw that assistant I suspected him lol.  And then the guy kept swearing that he was innocent.  Usually the killers admit it by the end with some excuse or another.  But he was no mother Theresa either.  Guess society wouldn't miss him.



I dunno, I have to rewatch the episode to make sure but it sounds like the guy was involved in their deaths somehow.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think Dex will go after the assistant right now.  His bond with Trinity is getting too complicated.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 9, 2009)

UGHHHHHHH have to wait till tommorow till i get this episode garrrr


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 9, 2009)

I laughed out loud when Harry thanked Dexter for backing him up when Deb learned he hooked up with the C.I.  :taichou

I still think Deb will find out about Dexter soon.  The plotline is too juicy to ignore.

Plus, Lundy's death may provide a bridge to understanding Harry's decision to train Dexter.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 9, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Did anyone else figure that the guy Dex killed was likely innocent before it was revealed?  The second I saw that assistant I suspected him lol.  And then the guy kept swearing that he was innocent.  Usually the killers admit it by the end with some excuse or another.  But he was no mother Theresa either.  Guess society wouldn't miss him.



yeah i was having that feeling all the time...
good move by their part tbh... i nice shake up for Dex.


----------



## ez (Nov 9, 2009)

who the hell is trinity building that casket for?


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 9, 2009)

ezxx said:


> who the hell is trinity building that casket for?



I guess it's for himself if he thinks he's going to be caught soon or for Kyle because killers can't have best friends


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 9, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> I still think Deb will find out about Dexter soon.  The plotline is too juicy to ignore.


By "soon" I suppose you mean season 6. Sometimes I just want to punch her in the face for being so slow.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 9, 2009)

ezxx said:


> who the hell is trinity building that casket for?



I'm thinking he may have murdered his entire family, notice how they had no screentime at all this epidose, yet we saw a buttload of trinity being upset, borderline depressed/angry.

Also, the second the photographer said he didn't kill the women I totally saw the assistant as the actual murderer and thought Dex would figure it out as well.

He would have had to "dispose" of the photographer either way now that he had seen his face.

Dex is too busy with family trouble, trinity and Deb/Quinn to do his work properly, and this is the consequence. Next week should be great.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 9, 2009)

I never pegged the assistant as the killer like some of you did but the photographer was clearly innocent from the get go. Especially when Dexter decided to go ahead on the crappy evidence.


----------



## Chee (Nov 9, 2009)

He's getting too sloppy. Probably from having too much time with the family.


----------



## ragnara (Nov 9, 2009)

Dexter killing an inncocent person is a nice twist, I hope it will make him go crazy or something. A Dexter who cannot completely predict his own actions could be interesting to see.


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 9, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> I guess it's for himself if he thinks he's going to be caught soon or for Kyle because killers can't have best friends



I think because he's been at this for 30 years, he's come full circle, and now he's planning on killing himself. The other option is that there is a 4th killing that Lundy missed.


----------



## Chee (Nov 9, 2009)

That would be interesting if he killed 4 people per cycle.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2009)

ragnara said:


> Dexter killing an inncocent person is a nice twist, I hope it will make him go crazy or something. A Dexter who cannot completely predict his own actions could be interesting to see.



I just hope they don't squash that angle quickly in the next episode, and come out with saying that Furrow was an accessory etc. but it certainly seemed like he was guilty of some violent crimes other than beatings when he was on the table. They need to run with this, and give us something - dare I say, unpredictable.


----------



## Grape (Nov 9, 2009)

He's already killed an innocent man before. Remember season 3? Certainly wont stop him.

Friend and I were discussing the possibility of a fourth victim in the cycle, but it would only be possible if the 4th family member died before the dates that Dexter searched for.

Casket could maybe be for his sisters ashes? 

I also have a feeling that Dexter will, for some reason, let Trinity go free.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2009)

That was in self defence though. Wasn't a ritual killing.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 10, 2009)

The assistant stuck out like a sore thumb.  The director shot a needless scene of him in on the phone in the department.  Well, needless if he were just the assistant.  Anyways, I think the photographer might have actually beat the women to make the photos more realistic and the assistant (known or unbeknownst) made them disappear... not sure though.

Dexter also killed a guy who liked little girls.  He warped his code then to get around it.

And the preview is interesting.  It's like BFF in a way Miguel could never be.  There is something more with Trinity and I really hope it surprises me.

Dexter is really cutting it close here.  There is Quinn's prying and Deb's Trinity/past CI angle.  Then, if they narrow in on Authur and catch him, he has a link with Dex too.



Nae'blis said:


> the best part of that season was Miguel's wife. I wonder what happened to her, and if Rita is still working with/for her.


Ramon's was wife was hot...  Not that she was on the show much.


















Edit.  Oh, shit.  I just realised that they have the assistant for murder and NOW they'll have a missing person who they'd like to interview.  And Quinn saw Dex at the club.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 10, 2009)

Be more careful Dex


----------



## Chee (Nov 10, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Edit.  Oh, shit.  I just realised that they have the assistant for murder and NOW they'll have a missing person who they'd like to interview.  And Quinn saw Dex at the club.



I don't think Quinn saw Dexter looking at the photographer though.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 10, 2009)

Quinn is trying to get dirt on Dexter so he can't blackmail him anymore.  Quinn probably thinks Dex used his old apartment as a fuck pad   So naturally, he would think Dexter is having an affair.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah and Dex is hanging around a club to pick up chicks and whatnot.


----------



## Chee (Nov 10, 2009)

lol, I loved the part when he realized that Dexter gave him the slip.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2009)

I think of Quinn like Ace Ventura from the first movie, when he goes to the tank expecting a dolphin only to be attacked by a shark. Quinn is basically doing the same, he has no idea what he is fucking with. I could pity him if he wasn't such a tool.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd have thought Dexter would have smartened up and placated Quinn with little difficulty. Now he's got a dickhead on a mission bothering him.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 10, 2009)

The Quinn character was modified this season, from the first episode where he went all bat-shit on dex I got the feeling they were trying to make a 2nd Doakes out of him.

Bad idea imo


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 10, 2009)

^He's getting extra screentime like Doakes too (as I stated earlier).


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 10, 2009)

As long as this huge twist we were promised doesn't include Quinn...


----------



## Shadow (Nov 10, 2009)

I think that Dex will have a change of heart and just let Deb catch Trinity and deb will kill him instead for revenge.  Then you will just see Dex enter in last second and Trinity will know he got japped by the Morgans


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't think Quinn saw Dexter looking at the photographer though.


All it takes is a little curiousity.  Which likely will be there.  The fuck pad angle will last about as long as Doakes believed Dexter was a junkie.  Someone who never goes out suddenly goes to a place where the murder suspect (of the investigation he's apart of) hangs out?  Maybe I give Quinn more credit than he deserves...

It's just one piece of the clusterfuck I can see coming soon.


Can anyone explain this?  Something seems off with that height chart...


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 11, 2009)

Dex's mom looks like a junkie. Why would Harry ever tap that?


----------



## ez (Nov 11, 2009)

> Can anyone explain this?  Something seems off with that height chart...



off how? she's around 5' 4" from what i see.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 11, 2009)

ezxx said:


> off how? she's around 5' 4" from what i see.


I see 64.  Which I interpret as 6'4"...  Though, the divisions on the chart are also strange, since there are only 10 per "foot".  They are clearly not cm, since that would be one hella short woman.

Maybe I just don't know how to read a Miami police mug shot.


----------



## ez (Nov 11, 2009)

it's gotta be inches, although i can't be certain that it is since i've no idea how authorities regularly measure people when taking mugshots.


----------



## SOLID (Nov 11, 2009)

He killed an innocent person 
it wasn't an expectation, but I remember thinking once that it would be interesting if he killed an innocent person, and there it happened. 

anyway, killing an innocent person means Dexter officially deserves to be arrested and sentenced. that's why I beleive it would turn out that the photographer was really guilty somehow .. just to keep Dex clean.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, assistant might kill them (or get rid of the bodies) but the photographer roughs them up and might know that murder is the end result.  That's my guess.


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 11, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> I see 64.  Which I interpret as 6'4"...  Though, the divisions on the chart are also strange, since there are only 10 per "foot".  They are clearly not cm, since that would be one hella short woman.
> 
> Maybe I just don't know how to read a Miami police mug shot.



64 inches is 5 foot 4 inches.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 11, 2009)

Quinn is fail... I haven't seen a more boring character in Dexter since well anyone. It's just the same fucking tone and facial expression all the time, and he's just repeating what Doakes did a lot better.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Yeah, assistant might kill them (or get rid of the bodies) but the photographer roughs them up and might know that murder is the end result.  That's my guess.



Or they might decide to make the ensusing affect on Dexter interesting.


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> I think of Quinn like Ace Ventura from the first movie, when he goes to the tank expecting a dolphin only to be attacked by a shark. Quinn is basically doing the same, he has no idea what he is fucking with. I could pity him if he wasn't such a tool.



lol, nice comparison.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2009)

He's sort of cute though


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2009)

I lol'd at that one monologue line in season 3. "Should I invite Quinn to the wedding...he's so tan."


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2009)

Astor Morgan  was being naughty, what's wrong with football missy


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2009)

lol, you England people and your football.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol, you England people and your football.



It's a great sport. Astor has been quite moody, she's going through puberty now I'm guessing? How old is she suppose to be


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2009)

I think she's about 13 now.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2009)

She doesn't look 13 at all. Reminds me of 90210, apparently they're all "16"

Will I be your favourite person now Chee?


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2009)

You were always my favorite person. 



She's still too flatchested and short to be 16.


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2009)

You people vote for Dexter as best TV obsession.


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 11, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Dex's mom looks like a junkie. Why would Harry ever tap that?



Because he's a lecherous old man.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm wondering if anything is going to come of Dexter putting that partially shredded photo of his mom in his desk drawer...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2009)

lol doakes

"you give me the creeps"

"you need help"

"i'm watching you muthafucka"


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 11, 2009)

And Quinn is becoming the new Doakes. This season has just about confirmed it.


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 11, 2009)

Quinn = Doakes will become interesting when he starts fucking Deb, as Dexter will have no choice but to put up with him.


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea, Quinn needs to get with Debra already. The sexual tension between those two is getting painful.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 11, 2009)

Well everyone Deb seems to screw either dies, or nearly dies lol.  That is save for that one guy she was effing randomly in season 1 or 2.  So if she gets with Quinn then it is all right in line with her character.  I thought they were gonna get it on in season 3 actually.


----------



## Ripcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi im Ripcat and im a Dexter addict


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Ripcat.  Thank you for coming.  The first step to recovery is acknowledging you have a problem.  I remember when I took my first hit of Dexter in 2006.  I have never looked back and don't intend to.  

Anybody else have any stories?


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2009)

No, the first step is knowing who you are.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2009)

James was awesome and black...amazing and black...did I tell you he was black? James was black. He also looked like a pervert, I often had dreams of Doakes raping me It was awesome...


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 11, 2009)

Rob` said:


> Or they might decide to make the ensusing affect on Dexter interesting.


Well, no shit.  They already are doing that.  Doesn't mean the guilt or whatever will have to last.

Though, I don't really give a shit.  He's already killed an innocent as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SOLID (Nov 11, 2009)

just got my season 1-3 Blu-rays from amazon.com :ho

*Spoiler*: __ 





and Sword of the Stranger .. 





I got them all for only 110$US, shipping cost excluded, which was a good deal for me.


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm gonna buy season 3 on Blu-ray, I was low on money for the first two so I only got the regular DVDs.

But I kinda want them to match.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2009)

^ lol that reminds me why I don't have a DVD collection (except for 5 films), too expensive.


----------



## Ripcat (Nov 12, 2009)

Dexter is like a rush that no other addiction can give and im glad to be apart of this group of addicts.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow.  So Trinity didn't do it after all.  And next week has things heating up between Rita and the neighbor 

Masuka: We share everything.  Not in a gay way.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, I like this show.


----------



## Chee (Nov 15, 2009)

Ooooh, I hope Rita and the neighbour start to cheat and Dexter finds out. Valid reason to ditch her ass.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 15, 2009)

> Deb: I love you bro, but sometimes you're a fucking tard.
> 
> Dex: Yeah I know...



This episode was filled with hilarious lines.  I love Masuka so much.



> Ooooh, I hope Rita and the neighbour start to cheat and Dexter finds out. Valid reason to ditch her ass.



I'm crossing my fingers.  :ho

But Dexter's too nice to throw it all away.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG This ep was the best.  Twinkle toes Lithgow had me on the floor!! :rofl

I've been working under the theory that trinity didn't shoot them since it happened.  I felt like we'd have seen him if he did it.  No idea who else it could have been though aside from the reporter girl.  

I also think that if Rita cheats, Dex will say they are even since he did the same with Lila.  I wonder how much Quinn is going to look into the Lila situation since Masuka knows all about it.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 15, 2009)

I want a gif of Trinity dancing.

So the shooter was short.  It can't be Quinn or Anton.  That only leaves the reporter.


----------



## Chee (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you guys watch the next episode's extended scenes?


*Spoiler*: __ 



MasukaxDeb!!! Please!!! Match made in heaven.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> Did you guys watch the next episode's extended scenes?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was good.  Chocolate love


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL I try to make the next ep as much of a surprise as I can.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh god Rita (your so hot) but for the love of god don't cheat on Dexter with that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) next door. 

Interesting episode, things are getting crazy with Dexter and Trinity.

Quinn is a punk he's nothing compared to Doakes.

Masuka is hilarious.

Christ the reporter has a nice ass.


----------



## Chee (Nov 16, 2009)

Reporter's nice ass in gonna be locked up in a cell or on Dexter's chopping table.


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> Ooooh, I hope Rita and the neighbour start to cheat and Dexter finds out. Valid reason to ditch her ass.


As much as I'd like it, it won't happen. Rita forgave him for his "cheating" and "drugs" so it won't exactly be fair, besides he likes having a family as cover


Violent-nin said:


> Oh god Rita (your so hot) but for the love of god don't cheat on Dexter with that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) next door.
> 
> Interesting episode, things are getting crazy with Dexter and Trinity.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling Quinn is going to do the opposite of Doakes, that's to say instead of getting up in his face making I'M WATCHING YOU friend signals he might actually do some detective work and hit Dexter where it really hurts. This might be for next season at this point


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2009)

Deb in her bra...ew ew ew ew


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 16, 2009)

Michael C. Hall seems to like it!  And Masuka .  She looks a lot better like that then in actual clothes where it looks like she has no shape whatsoever.  She looked like gumby in the beginning of the ep in the briefing room.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> Ooooh, I hope Rita and the neighbour start to cheat and Dexter finds out. Valid reason to ditch her ass.



I thought of it more as a reason to kill him. Dexter has already broken his code before, he now just needs to warm up to the idea of killing those who need killing :ho

lol, I bet he makes a move on her when they go over to his house.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 16, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Deb in her bra...ew ew ew ew


Deb and Isuka (sp) pairing thread, thought or possiblity and onscreen. ew ew ew ew

Sasuke_bateman and Root OH YEAH!


----------



## Chee (Nov 16, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Deb in her bra...ew ew ew ew





She's sexy.


----------



## Chee (Nov 16, 2009)

So Dexter has been keeping the blood slide trophies since 2003 (based off the webisode thing) but he's been killing people, at least, since 1993. That means he's killed a shit load more people than 71. Huh. What a badass, he's at least in the 100s.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah, it makes me question the competence of their detectives. you would think so many missing people would hint at the possibility of a serial killer.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 16, 2009)

MasukaxDeb should happen....


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2009)

agentgraves said:


> I have a feeling Quinn is going to do the opposite of Doakes, that's to say instead of getting up in his face making *I'M WATCHING YOU friend *signals he might actually do some detective work and hit Dexter where it really hurts. This might be for next season at this point





Good old Doakes lines.

Yeah he may be more sneaky about it but in the end he will end up on Dexter's table.

I thought I heard somewhere Doakes has a twin brother, bring him onto the show and have the same guy that played Doakes play his brother.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> yeah, it makes me question the competence of their detectives. you would think so many missing people would hint at the possibility of a serial killer.


To be fair, there was the 'Bay Harbour Butcher'. But it's about a degree of suspension of disbelief in the end. 

The Rita angle was a bit weird in this episode. All the romances are getting weary in general. I'm still hoping for something really unexpected to happen in this season.. Lithgow was very good in this one. The dance.. lol. He seems like a real-life nutter.

Is there something wrong with me in that I'm seeing Dexter as rather mundane now? I feel his character should be making the viewers slightly uncomfortable, but even with him killing an innocent he's still the unequivocal 'good guy'. Also given that, he strangely seemed much more composed and together than Arthur did. I realise they're bringing Dexter to the realisation that he's just a man after all, but they should have made him slightly more abnormal than they've done, which frankly they've stopped doing since the first series.


----------



## Chee (Nov 16, 2009)

If Deb doesn't find out about Dexter's brother or Dexter being a serial killer this season...I'm gonna be pissed.

Something huge better happen.



Nae'blis said:


> yeah, it makes me question the competence of their detectives. you would think so many missing people would hint at the possibility of a serial killer.



I think they explained it in the first episode or something. Dexter had a line that was along the lines of: "Miami is a perfect place. The murder solve rate is low and nobody overlooks a typical missing person case." Or something like that.



Nightfall said:


> MasukaxDeb should happen....



This. :ho


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 16, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> MasukaxDeb should happen....



I got a feeling QuinnxDeb will happen first though.


----------



## Chee (Nov 16, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> I got a feeling QuinnxDeb will happen first though.



I support this pairing too.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 16, 2009)

^What dexter pairing don't you support, chee?


----------



## Chee (Nov 16, 2009)

Angel and LaGuerta. BLARGH.

LaGuertaxDexter is much better.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> Angel and LaGuerta. BLARGH.
> 
> LaGuertaxDexter is much better.



I laughed when Angel sat down on the table and it broke 

We all know what happened to it 



Chee said:


> I support this pairing too.



It was cute to see Quinn getting bossed around by Deb.  I wonder why he's letting her investigate vicariously.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 17, 2009)

masuka catching the cheaters in the act would be hilarious imo

aand eeeewww deb i always hated her bony ass


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 17, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> I laughed when Angel sat down on the table and it broke



I thought it was going to break while they were doing it actually.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 17, 2009)

Dexter x Chainsaw 
Dexter x Chef's Knife 
Dexter by Ritual Killing tool (the sharpie) 

Dexter by Hammer


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 17, 2009)

The lack of Harry this episode: coincidence or trouble to come?  The long sad shot from the previous episode comes to mind.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 17, 2009)

As soon as I saw the last episode I knew it was the reporter who did the shooting, she just seems like the type to do it. I never bought into the Trinity being the shooter theory.

I wonder how far the thing between Elliot and Rita will go, I hate to miss that she has been annoying me less these past few episodes.

Also, yipee at finding an active Dexter thread. I never knew it had grown a nice little fanbase here, awesome.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> It was cute to see Quinn getting bossed around by Deb.  I wonder why he's letting her investigate vicariously.



Isn't she the senior partner?


----------



## Chee (Nov 17, 2009)

Yea, I didn't believe that Arthur did the shootings either.

I've been thinking it was the reporter girl for a while.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't think it's obvious that she was the one who shot them. I mean, that's murder, even for a story (which she didn't get) it is too much. She would need some other motivation to have shot Lundy, something more personal which hasn't been revealed in the show yet.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 17, 2009)

Niabingi said:


> *As soon as I saw the last episode I knew it was the reporter who did the shooting, she just seems like the type to do it. I never bought into the Trinity being the shooter theory.*
> 
> I wonder how far the thing between Elliot and Rita will go, I hate to miss that she has been annoying me less these past few episodes.
> 
> Also, yipee at finding an active Dexter thread. I never knew it had grown a nice little fanbase here, awesome.


The massive problem there is, she has no proper motive. The only way it would work is if she's retrospectively revealed to be some ruthless murderer, which would be a bit silly. I was never _sure_ that it was Trinity, I just laughed at the Anton/Quinn theories. 

I really hope it was not the reporter, that may just ruin the entire season.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2009)

^ you laugh at them now


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 17, 2009)

erictheking said:


> The massive problem there is, she has no proper motive. The only way it would work is if she's retrospectively revealed to be some ruthless murderer, which would be a bit silly. I was never _sure_ that it was Trinity, I just laughed at the Anton/Quinn theories.
> 
> I really hope it was not the reporter, that may just ruin the entire season.



It's silly but she's creating stories so she can be the first to report them.

Like a murderous Clark Kent. 

Or maybe she's just a psycho who's jealous of Deb


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 18, 2009)

Could be Trinity's wife...  On the one hand it looked targetted at Lundy.  On the other you have the potential of a story.

Anyways.  Eventually Dex's and Trinity's worlds come together.  I know Julie Benz mentioned she had scenes with Lithgow.  Can't wait for that.  Maybe we'll get to see his ass again.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 18, 2009)

Trinity is dexter's biological father

*runs back to nuclear bunker, narrowly avoiding miscellaneous items being thrown at him* 

lol the last scene

christine:  *opens door*

Trinity:


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 18, 2009)

It's Trinity's son, obviously.


----------



## Chee (Nov 18, 2009)

Its going to be someone that nobody suspects until its actually revealed, I think.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 18, 2009)

It was Vince.  He's the right size, has motive, opportunity.  The last person we'd think of is the one who helped Deb realise it wasn't Trinity.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 18, 2009)

And probably too much time on his hands

I'm hoping for a convenient way to get Quinn killed of this season, do not want for season 5.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 18, 2009)

This whole Rita/Neighboor crap is gonna stir some shit.

First off its kinda pissing me off that after making countless speeches to dexter about loyalty and shoving Lila in his face a lot last season, that she's going to cheat on him now.

The only way I see this ending is either Dexter killing off the neighboor somehow, or he will just realize he can't go on with the family thing and just step down/divorce because of Trinity.


----------



## Chee (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm hoping for a single Dexter for next season. Would be funny to see him on the dating scene again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm hoping for a single Dexter for next season. Would be funny to see him on the dating scene again.



if they break up i don't see dexter dating anyone soon(he'll need time to mourn)

besides dexter cheated on rita in the past also. i think he'll forgive her if it happens.


----------



## Chee (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't think the writers would make Rita have an affair and just have it shrugged off by Dexter. Something is going to come out of this subplot. If not...kinda useless for them to add it.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 18, 2009)

Well they already have a useless subplot with Angel and Laguerta, I'm a little tired of seeing the sexual tension each time they're in the same room. It's not funny and it doesn't really add anything to the story.

If the rita affair leads on to something useful in season 5, then by all means. I want some of Dexters desperation back, instead of always being BFF's with everyone.

I'm starting to think killing of Lundy wasn't a good move..:\


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 18, 2009)

This is why I like the book version more.  Laguerta should have been killed off by Brian.  She was great in Season 2, but there's nothing tying her to the story anymore.

Killing off Lundy would make sense if it makes Deb more sympathetic to Dexter's secret (if she finds out soon).


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 18, 2009)

They had an opportunity to let Miguel do it last season as well...As he was close to her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2009)

Laguerta's hot,she should stay.without her debra will be the only female working there.


----------



## Chee (Nov 18, 2009)

I like LaGuerta, I just don't care for the whole relationship thing going on. The only point I see in the couple is that their relationship is probably going to fuck up a case.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> I like LaGuerta, I just don't care for the whole relationship thing going on. The only point I see in the couple is that their relationship is probably going to fuck up a case.



yeah it seems dumb to compromise their jobs for this relationship, i don't know if you can really call it a relationship since all they do is have sex.


----------



## Chee (Nov 18, 2009)

Kinda ridiculous how they had sex in the office. I'm pretty sure someone can wait long enough to get home first...but then again, I've never had sex.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Kinda ridiculous how they had sex in the office. I'm pretty sure someone can wait long enough to get home first...but then again, I've never had sex.



if it happened alittle earlier quinn would've walked in on them


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2009)

Rita should be killed If she cheat on Dexter with someone so disgusting


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Kinda ridiculous how they had sex in the office. I'm pretty sure someone can wait long enough to get home first...but then again, I've never had sex.


Location can add to the act.  Often happens at workplaces, libraries, lecture halls, etc.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 19, 2009)

Good job neighbour, make out with the serial killer's wife

hopefully dexter finds some dirt on rita's past where she killed an innocent , then she can slip and fall on dexter's knife a few..dozen times :ho


----------



## ez (Nov 19, 2009)

latest episode was the least entertaining of all. i'm disappointed by trinity being humanized. meh.


----------



## Chee (Nov 19, 2009)

ezxx said:


> latest episode was the least entertaining of all. i'm disappointed by trinity being humanized. meh.



Another difference between Trinity and Dexter. Trinity is a killer with emotions, makes him unbalanced and even more psychotic.


----------



## ez (Nov 19, 2009)

dexter's the one that's supposed to be unstable, not trinity. trinity is setup to be the picture perfect serial killer...then dexter crashes his party and he suddenly falters in all ways imaginable, even suddenly developing a conscience. they're making trinity like dex, and dex i guess like trinity. shoulda kept trinity at his best, and have dexter win regardless, but i guess they had to bring him down to dexter's level for it to be a fair fight.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 19, 2009)

Trinity wasn't set up to be the perfect killer.  Remember the screaming in the hot shower after he killed the first victim?  Dexter just happened to thought he was the perfect killer because of Trinity's 30 years of of success.  The only part that's still unexplained is why Trinity came back Miami or actually why he had 15 cycles and what prompted him to kill himself.


----------



## Chee (Nov 19, 2009)

ezxx said:


> dexter's the one that's supposed to be unstable, not trinity. trinity is setup to be the picture perfect serial killer...then dexter crashes his party and he suddenly falters in all ways imaginable, even suddenly developing a conscience. they're making trinity like dex, and dex i guess like trinity. shoulda kept trinity at his best, and have dexter win regardless, but i guess they had to bring him down to dexter's level for it to be a fair fight.



Not really, Dexter is a stable serial killer because he has no conscience and no feelings. He can kill without regret and can kill without a clouded judgement. Like Blaze said above, he was shown to be unstable prior to meeting Dexter with the shower scene and the bar scene.

Deleted my last post because I somewhat agree with the last sentence but now I'm thinking that the point of the Trinity killer is that he has a family, not because he's a perfect serial killer.


----------



## ez (Nov 19, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> Trinity wasn't set up to be the perfect killer.  Remember the screaming in the hot shower after he killed the first victim?



how does that make him imperfect, if he doesn't give himself away? still, tho', if that's meant to suggest he's unstable, it's only privately. look to my reply @ chee for further clarification.



> Dexter just happened to thought he was the perfect killer because of Trinity's 30 years of of success.



30 years. think about that for a moment. in the mean while he also sustains a healthy family and is well known throughout his town as a preacher, _and_ as a teacher. he's perfectly camouflaged as the normal guy to the public, while on the flip side he's deranged and methodical.

isn't it a bit anticlimactic that a guy with so much expertise and experience all of a sudden is flustered from dexter's manipulation? this guy's been tricking people for a longer time - one would think he'd be better equipped to deal with such situations. 



Chee said:


> Not really, Dexter is a stable serial killer because he has no conscience and no feelings.



untrue. dexter wants to protect his family and deb. if deb's dead, he'll feel 'lost.' if without his family, he doesn't know what he'll do.

let's also try to recall that he was struggling quite a bit emotionally during the whole lila fiasco. or that he ended up being a suspect to doakes. he's been shown as far more human than trinity was implied to be.

after the previous episode, though, he definitely has better control of himself than trinity. (i still wish for storytelling purposes that trinity didn't lose it so many times in a single episode/few days.)






> Deleted my last post because I somewhat agree with the last sentence but now I'm thinking that the point of the Trinity killer is that he has a family, not because he's a perfect serial killer.



his family is a cover. as is his status throughout his town. dexter comments on this as being 'hiding in plain sight.' dex's trying to do the same but failing, as of now.

'bout all i got to say on the matter.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 19, 2009)

You're overrating Trinity, he's not "using" his family and isn't pretending to be involved in his community.

Its been clearly established that Trinity is a very emotional psycho, he does love his wife and kids, he does want to help his fellows, he's just twisted and fucked up in the head. He doesn't plan/think things trough as much as Dexter does.

What makes Trinity so special is that he manages to keep his murder pattern rolling without having to push his family away. On the surface anyway.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 19, 2009)

It does seem a bit strange that he hasn't reacted to Dexters intrusive behavior with suspicion at all. All I can think of for now is that between his roadtrips when he's performing his cycle, he relives the trauma from his childhood and recreates it(for whatever inexplainable reason, maybe punishing himself), thus reverting to a completely different mindset.. While still covering his tracks and keeping minimal social contact. And simply being seemingly normal when he's done, for a brief period. He doesn't seem as self-aware that Dexter is, I'm not sure if they were pointing at some extreme form of self denial...

It doesn't make sense to me yet..


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 19, 2009)

ezxx said:


> 30 years. think about that for a moment. in the mean while he also sustains a healthy family and is well known throughout his town as a preacher, and as a teacher. he's perfectly camouflaged as the normal guy to the public, while on the flip side he's deranged and methodical.
> 
> isn't it a bit anticlimactic that a guy with so much expertise and experience all of a sudden is flustered from dexter's manipulation? this guy's been tricking people for a longer time - one would think he'd be better equipped to deal with such situations.



I think it's because Dexter may be the first person who has directly challenged his "public image."  Trinity seems to have multiple emotions.  At certain times he's nice and friendly at the church but he can be a jerk to the waitress at the diner.  I don't know if you watched the preview for next week, but it reveals what his family actually thinks of him.  We also never see Trinity with any other friends besides his family.  He doesn't seem like the person to make friends.  He seems to have gained enough experience to camoflage himself as an everyday man but clearly his mental instability has left a few gaps.  

Link to preview: this

Dexter also has the advantage of knowing Trinity's weaknesses.  He deliberately grabbed his sister's urn trying to provoke him.  He turned his favorite motto, helping others in need, around on him to get him to Tampa.



> his family is a cover. as is his status throughout his town. dexter comments on this as being 'hiding in plain sight.' dex's trying to do the same but failing, as of now.



Trinity told Dexter right as he's giving him first aid, that his family is what keeps him together.  So Dexter and Trinity are very much the same.


----------



## ez (Nov 19, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> You're overrating Trinity, he's not "using" his family and isn't pretending to be involved in his community.



i thought dexter himself stated this in the previous episode, or the one from the week prior.



> Its been clearly established that Trinity is a very emotional psycho, he does love his wife and kids, he does want to help his fellows, he's just twisted and fucked up in the head. He doesn't plan/think things trough as much as Dexter does.
> 
> What makes Trinity so special is that he manages to keep his murder pattern rolling without having to push his family away. On the surface anyway.


i'm to believe someone who kills people for thirty years all over the nation relatively unnoticed isn't methodical? i mean, for example, to kill his bludgeon victim, he went through the building beforehand and memorized what was necessary to make a clean kill. it only appears that dexter's more thorough because he gets so much face time, although he definitely has the advantage of cop training on his side. 



Nightfall said:


> It does seem a bit strange that he hasn't reacted to Dexters intrusive behavior with suspicion at all. All I can think of for now is that between his roadtrips when he's performing his cycle, he relives the trauma from his childhood and recreates it(for whatever inexplainable reason, maybe punishing himself), thus reverting to a completely different mindset.. While still covering his tracks and keeping minimal social contact. And simply being seemingly normal when he's done, for a brief period. He doesn't seem as self-aware that Dexter is, I'm not sure if they were pointing at some extreme form of self denial...
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me yet..



people like him don't go 'normal,' though. that's only for appearances sake. they can't do it, technically.



Just Blaze said:


> I think it's because Dexter may be the first person who has directly challenged his "public image."  Trinity seems to have multiple emotions.  At certain times he's nice and friendly at the church but he can be a jerk to the waitress at the diner.  I don't know if you watched the preview for next week, but it reveals what his family actually thinks of him.  We also never see Trinity with any other friends besides his family.  He doesn't seem like the person to make friends.  He seems to have gained enough experience to camoflage himself as an everyday man but clearly his mental instability has left a few gaps.



only real emotions he can express seem to be sorrow and extreme anger to me. everything else is a facade to fit in with the populace. and yeah, he's a lone wolf. that's how most killers of his caliber usually are. i don't know about the preview but i guess that changes some things. 



> Dexter also has the advantage of knowing Trinity's weaknesses.  He deliberately grabbed his sister's urn trying to provoke him.  He turned his favorite motto, helping others in need, around on him to get him to Tampa.


yea, this i thought about, but still one would think someone like trinity would be a bit more wary. 




> Trinity told Dexter right as he's giving him first aid, that his family is what keeps him together.  So Dexter and Trinity are very much the same.


end result might be the same, but that doesn't necessarily mean they feel the same way towards their families. hence the camouflage comment earlier.

edit:

 



okay then. thanks for the link. that does change quite a bit.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2009)

I really hope there are consequences for Dex screwing with Trinity.  Like I said before...


*Spoiler*: __ 



He at least has one scene with Rita.  I believe at least in the 10th episode.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 20, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> I really hope there are consequences for Dex screwing with Trinity.  Like I said before...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't look if you hate spoilers!
*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Your last chance! 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I think Trinity will find out Dexter is his real name.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 20, 2009)

After reading this thread some I checked NetFlix online to see if they had any available. They do! I'm currently on Episode 6 of the 1st Season, so far I'm loving it. Tho the main character Dexter when put into normal situations...IE: his lady...and doesn't know what to do in some situations makes me feel REAL awkward.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Not a major spoiler


----------



## Chee (Nov 20, 2009)

Jennifer said that something exciting happened for the season finale shoot, she said she had to sneak on set to get a peak.

Claimed that "Dexter will never be the same."


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Killed one of the co workers by accident?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't wait until Trinity finally finds out who Dexter really is.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 20, 2009)

I thought Trinity would be more methodical in everything he does but this guy is one huge mess, during the start of the season I thought Trinity would be someone to finally match the Ice truck killer but nope. Also it looks like Rita is going to have an affair, I wonder what Dexter reaction will be I am sure it wont be the norm (at least in his internal monologue).


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2009)

I think when Trinity is in his "down time" he's like we've seen him post-blugeoning.  Though he has shown he does stalk victims and approach things smartly.  The whole cycle gets him to feel the emotions again.  I don't think he's shown he's stupid about how he kills.

Actually... Dexter's never seen Trinity in his work, so he could be getting the wrong impression.  Trinity contemplating suicide could be vastly different from the one who is at peace with himself.  Which we may see next week.

Guess I'm still hopeful for a great villain revelation...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 21, 2009)

ezxx said:


> dexter's the one that's supposed to be unstable, not trinity. trinity is setup to be the picture perfect serial killer...then dexter crashes his party and he suddenly falters in all ways imaginable, even suddenly developing a conscience. they're making trinity like dex, and dex i guess like trinity. shoulda kept trinity at his best, and have dexter win regardless, but i guess they had to bring him down to dexter's level for it to be a fair fight.



Well we also have to consider the victims, dexter kills murderers so he knows he is doing justice and can sleep a lot easier.

Trinity seems to kill out of spite for what happened to his sister, mother and father and hence when he was killing the father of two he lost it emotionally in the middle of the kill and said 'you made me do this' unlike the bathtub victims and the jumper.

Also since dexter works for the police , its all the more riskier for him so he has to be mentally stable in order not to slip up and get caught.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm just waiting on Trinity to become Dexter's student


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice ep, now who the fuck shot Lundy if it wasn't trinity ?

And Dexter should put an end to that old dude already, he is pretty annoying.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 22, 2009)

Dexter is the fucking man. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He just dragged the dad into the kitchen by a garrote.


----------



## Chee (Nov 22, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING FUCK FUCK FUCK.

"Hi dad." 

And yup, he kills four. Can't wait till next episode.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 22, 2009)

*OMG OMG OMG OMG*


----------



## Chee (Nov 22, 2009)

Three episodes left.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 22, 2009)

EPISODE WAS AWESOME! LOVED BERSERK DEXTER! 


Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nice ep, now who the fuck shot Lundy if it wasn't trinity ?
> 
> And Dexter should put an end to that old dude already, he is pretty annoying.



The reporter, who is Trinity's daughter.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 22, 2009)

I have to apologize to Quinn for doubting him.  He's just crooked cop but has a good heart 

Did Dexter think it was a good idea to kill Arthur in his kitchen?


----------



## Chee (Nov 22, 2009)

He wasn't thinking it through.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 22, 2009)

This ep was the shiznit!! Major awkward hat for Turkey Day dinner with the Mitchell family!! Do you think Arthur may have sexually abused the daughter at some point?


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah definitely!  She gives off the creepy Lila vibes.  With Arthur calling her Vera, gosh this family is screwed up.  I feel bad for Jonah, he's the sanest of them all.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 22, 2009)

He might have been able to stab him and say it was self defense since the door was closed and he was strangling his son a few seconds before that.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 22, 2009)

Going to be hard to get away with it since the wife and daughter are still mentally dependent on him.

With the reporter being Trinity's daughter, it makes me wonder how many other offsprings Trinity created


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 23, 2009)

^I wonder if the reporter is his daughter with his current wife.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 23, 2009)

Holy fuck I did not see that coming. And isn't this really bad for Dexter? The reporter has seen Dexter so if she sees "Kyle" then hooboy she would have him.



Chee said:


> And yup, he kills four. Can't wait till next episode.



Did I miss something?

And Dexter showing Mitchell who he really is was pure awesome


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 23, 2009)

I knew it was the reporter, but, I did not expect that she would be Trinity's daughter! That is going to add some major spanner into the works, she must obviously know that he is Trinity the killing rubbed of on her somehow.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Holy shit that was awesome. 

People who need to die:
Trinity
Elliot (neighbor who was shagging on Rita)
Reporter chick
Trinity's wife and daughter, not the son because he has balls.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

i'm about to watch it now...
_
*takes out lotion and crusty old towel*_



Edit: 

Rita you cheating whore


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2009)

Rob` said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> And Dexter showing Mitchell who he really is was pure awesome



Next episode's preview, Dexter says that he doesn't kill three in each cycle, its four.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 23, 2009)

Niabingi said:


> I knew it was the reporter, but, I did not expect that she would be Trinity's daughter!



Dexter usually does this. It has pretty good plot twists and shuts up the "OMG I PREDICTED THAT" crowd with an even more unexpected one on top of the anticipated twist. Rudy is the Ice Truck killer, many predicted that. However nobody really thought he was Dexter's brother. The same applies here.



> That is going to add some major spanner into the works, she must obviously know that he is Trinity the killing rubbed of on her somehow.



It's probably all part of Trinity's plan. He had a daughter then raised her to act as a mole to avoid the police as he went on killing spree's. This girl is likely a complete nutcase. Will be fun to see her breakdown.

In any regard I was worried with Season 3 (which wasn't bad mind you) that the series was beginning to slump. However this has been my favorite arc since season 1 thus far.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 23, 2009)

Megaharrison said:


> Dexter usually does this. It has pretty good plot twists and shuts up the "OMG I PREDICTED THAT" crowd with an even more unexpected one on top of the anticipated twist. *Rudy is the Ice Truck killer, many predicted that. However nobody really thought he was Dexter's brother. The same applies here.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So maybe we can say that it is predictable at being unpredictable in some moments...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 23, 2009)

Hope this new episode is good. I have not watched it yet.


----------



## ez (Nov 23, 2009)

what a wild [slip] episode. given all his fear, i didn't think jonah would flip out again. i guess having dex there gave him that extra little push. i'm surprised he knows the guy's a killer, though. aside from that dex finally exploding with rage was nice to see, and trinity whimpering in turn. 

i'm not surprised the reporter has a connection with trinity, but not as a daughter. so much happened in this episode that it feels like the show can go any which way now. 



> People who need to die:
> Trinity
> Elliot (neighbor who was shagging on Rita)
> Reporter chick
> Trinity's wife and daughter, not the son because he has balls.


you wish death on the wife and daughter of all people?


----------



## Grape (Nov 23, 2009)

episode is probably the best I have ever seen. shit was insane!

Family freak out was epic. Just perfectly epic.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Next episode's preview, Dexter says that he doesn't kill three in each cycle, its four.



Ohright, just saw it. How the fuck am I meant to wait 6 days?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 23, 2009)

Do whatever you want with my 15 year old daughter but don't tell Author


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 23, 2009)

Are you the one my mom told me not to talk to?  

Awkward...

Rebecca *>* Astor


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 23, 2009)

It was a great episode 


Astor x Masuka 4va


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 23, 2009)

last ten seconds, WHAT THE HELL? lol.

Not sure I expected that.

edit: yeah Rebecca.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, that was different. I loved the edgy family drama. Dexter got his belt off fast too. 

Well, I am really pleased with how this season has turned out.


----------



## Grape (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't want it to end


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 23, 2009)

^Yeah we're down to the final 3, meaning one more month (they always like waiting an extra week before giving us the finale )



ezxx said:


> what a wide episode. given all his fear, i didn't think jonah would flip out again. i guess having dex there gave him that extra little push. *i'm surprised he knows the guy's a killer, though.* aside from that dex finally exploding with rage was nice to see, and trinity whimpering in turn.


I thought he was being figurative when he followed it up by saying that he sucks his family dry.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm crossing my fingers for an early leak like last year


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 23, 2009)

I couldn't get my hands down after this episode. It's just that good.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 23, 2009)

fuuuuuuuck was that an awesome ep

the ending 

also lol at batista its was literally

batista: I love you 

Now John Lithgow said that there was something that would make us go wtf and it obviously applies to dexter as that was a pre season press conference and we didn't know anything about trinity , meaning we have another epic twist on our hands :ho


----------



## ez (Nov 23, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> ^Yeah we're down to the final 3, meaning one more month (they always like waiting an extra week before giving us the finale )
> 
> 
> I thought he was being figurative when he followed it up by saying that he sucks his family dry.



could be; i kind of got lost in the violence myself, and didn't take note of that following statement. it seemed like the kid genuinely knew of his father's nature.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah he definitely does know, but I guess we still have to wait to see if he knows how many people he has actually murdered.  He could be holding his family hostage for all we know in more ways than one.


----------



## ragnara (Nov 23, 2009)

I knew Christine shot Lundi and Deb the moment she said she's sorry to Deb. 
So suspicious 

Great episode though, Dxter going crazy in front of the family was golden.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 23, 2009)

Aha excellent episode... Dexter is awesome, my eyes popped when he dragged Trinity across the floor.

Judging from the preview, next episode looks good as well...

And Masuka, you know what to do..


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2009)

God, I wish Deb and Masuka would get together. I think they are a cute couple. 

The pervert and the sailor mouth, match made in heaven. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Do whatever you want with my 15 year old daughter but don't tell Author



DexterxRebecca.

I'd ship it.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 23, 2009)

Elliot can take Rita.  I want Becca x Dexter too 

She stared at her future lover a lot during dinner.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 23, 2009)

The final reveal killed an otherwise enjoyable episode for me.

I was ready to accept Christine being the shooter, despite it stretching credulity, because I couldn't see where else that mystery could go other than Anton or some altogether new character. But Christine being Trinity's daughter is straight M. Night garbage. Introducing a character into a season only so she can be related to another character introduced that season is lazy writing. We're stepping into "Everyone's a Petrelli" territory.

I hate these "Wow, no one saw that coming!" twists. No one sees tem coming because they aren't built toward or earned.

And as much as I love the tortured family angle and the dinner brawl, we're supposed to believe such a flagrant loon has evaded suspicion all this time?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 23, 2009)

Just about to watch 4x9, but I am thinking: Trinity's son is the right height to be Deb's shooter, no?

EDIT: Fuck it. I am not going to bother trying to predict things anymore. 

That last episode was crazy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

Adonis said:


> The final reveal killed an otherwise enjoyable episode for me.
> 
> I was ready to accept Christine being the shooter, despite it stretching credulity, because I couldn't see where else that mystery could go other than Anton or some altogether new character. But Christine being Trinity's daughter is straight M. Night garbage. Introducing a character into a season only so she can be related to another character introduced that season is lazy writing. We're stepping into "Everyone's a Petrelli" territory.
> 
> ...


ahh, I was wondering when _you_ would come in to pee all over our happy campfire.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 23, 2009)

Everyone's a Petrelli territory has yet to be entered. 

Dexter was related to Brian/Rudy. 

Trinity has a previous family, which isn't that much of a stretch; fucker's old and he's been living at least a double life for a long, long time. 

We have two surprises related to relatives and they're from different families. Hardly as egregious as any of the various strains of Heroes BS. 

Also, fuck Heroes. Get that shit outta my Dexter discussion, and lol @ you if you still watch it or got through season 2.


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2009)

Christine being Arthur's daughter gives her the motive to shoot Lundy and Deb. It's way better than the theory that Christine shot them for a juicy news story.

I like the twists. Unlike Heroes, which you were comparing it to, Dexter has good writing so its not farfetched like the Petrelli shit.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 23, 2009)

Seriously. Also, I guess I was right that one of Trinity's kids was the shooter, at least. 

Unless it turns out that Jonah isn't Trinity's kid...


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 23, 2009)

How anyone can complain over one of the greatest plot revelations is beyond me...


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2009)

lol, who were the people who were claiming it was Cody on a mini-horse that shot Deb and Lundy? Those theories were fucking hilarious. 

It's Adonis, he likes to complain over everything.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 23, 2009)

I thought It would be Anton. I would love It if he did, Deb deserve to die.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 23, 2009)

It's way more interesting than Miguel and the skinner was. That was one of the most boring finales I've seen in Dexter...


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2009)

Miguel was interesting. The skinner wasn't.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2009)

finally got to see it. can't say i like trinity after watching this episode, the way he messed up his family is just..wow.i think i would've reacted the same way dexter did..except without the knife

i wonder if trinity's recent family know about the reporter

i think quinn is going to die this season


----------



## ez (Nov 23, 2009)

we're going nowhere near heroes type of writing. that's some weird leap of logic.


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2009)

I think that Christine is setting Quinn up to be the fourth person in Arthur's cycle. But I dunno, just guessing.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Miguel was interesting. The skinner wasn't.



For awhile, but Dexter was too much of a sucker that season

Best moment was when he found out the t-shirt was covered with cowblood.


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2009)

Yea, he's little mental breakdown was hilarious.

I like the part where he kills Miguel too, totally rips him a new one.
"I'm like a brother to you Dexter!"
"I killed my brother...and I killed yours too. "


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2009)

who else thinks rita's and dexter's  relationship won't last long?

either dexter leave because his double life is getting in the way or rita leave because she wants more.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 23, 2009)

Adonis said:


> The final reveal killed an otherwise enjoyable episode for me.
> 
> I was ready to accept Christine being the shooter, despite it stretching credulity, because I couldn't see where else that mystery could go other than Anton or some altogether new character. But Christine being Trinity's daughter is straight M. Night garbage. Introducing a character into a season only so she can be related to another character introduced that season is lazy writing. We're stepping into "Everyone's a Petrelli" territory.
> 
> ...


I would have been sorely disappointed if it wasn't for the final reveal. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The reporter attempts the murder of an FBI agent and detective... for a news story? That would have been a justification to stop watching altogether.




I don't really agree that it was lazy writing, because it was more of a genuine mystery and they hadn't built up anyone as the shooter only to pull the carpet out. It was probably one of the best things they could do once they'd dug the hole of ruling out Trinity. 

As out-there that last twist was, I'm just as interested in what's going to happen with Dexter.. it's good to see that his losing his cool and fucking up will have some real consequences.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 23, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> You're overrating Trinity, he's not "using" his family and isn't pretending to be involved in his community.
> 
> Its been clearly established that Trinity is a very emotional psycho, he does love his wife and kids, he does want to help his fellows, he's just twisted and fucked up in the head. He doesn't plan/think things trough as much as Dexter does.
> 
> What makes Trinity so special is that he manages to keep his murder pattern rolling without having to push his family away. On the surface anyway.


 

You managed to get everything perfectly wrong.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 23, 2009)

Bathtub victims= his sister

Jumper= his mother

Bludgeon attacks= his father

4th victim= 1st cousin ?

I loved the part where dexter said ' I should have fucking killed you when I had the chance' because I love seeing a psycho bloodthirsty dexter and now trinity will know dexter is coming for him and will possibly make him his 4th victim if he fits the criteria :ho


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to bring up Heroes again, but wasn't Claire the only "surprise" Petrelli?


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 23, 2009)

This whole episode had me going from one theory to another in my head while watching. First, when Trinity noticed Christines article in the newpaper I thought "Oh, shit, she's in trouble!". Then when Debra noticed that Christine knew too many details, I was thinking "Oh shit! Quinns in trouble!". And the last 10 seconds blew me away.

It was awesome to see Dexter go in berserker mode too. I love those moments, and they are well savoured, because they are so few and far between. The last time I can recall Dexter being like this, was in season 3 when he discoved Miguel Prado had been playing him all along. Dexter's pride and intellect as a killer, is not something to be played with, nuh-uh.

Also, Trinity and Christine are certainly not as meticulous in their killing as Dexter is. Well, Trinity is somewhat calculated, but nowhere near Dexter's level of competence. Christine is just plain clumsy, in her revealing, through dialogue, that she knew far too many details about Lundy's death than she should've. Or perhaps it was on purpose? We'll see.

Can't wait to see how Dexter will deal with this whole mess, and Trinity's family in paticular.


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Bathtub victims= his sister
> 
> Jumper= his mother
> 
> ...



I love psycho Dexter too. :ho

Can't wait for the next ep to find out who the 4th victim is.



> Sorry to bring up Heroes again, but wasn't Claire the only "surprise" Petrelli?



Sylar too...I think, for a while. I dunno if they revealed that he wasn't cause I stopped watching it after that.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2009)

They were lying to Sylar to manipulate him, which is a legit plot.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 23, 2009)

Christine may not be Arthur's daughter.  

She might be calling him "daddy" for other reasons :ho





Chee said:


> I think that Christine is setting Quinn up to be the fourth person in Arthur's cycle. But I dunno, just guessing.



I think there's a reason Christine targeted Quinn besides the intel.  She's interested in being his "girlfriend" and more, which leads me to suspect she's going to kill him later.


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 23, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> Christine may not be Arthur's daughter.
> 
> She might be calling him "daddy" for other reasons :ho



Oh, had not considered that, you dirty, dirty mind.

But I sincerely hope, if that's the case, we're not going to see Trinity in a sex scene with her, as much as she's been putting out.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanksgiving scene.

Oh and Johnny fucking Lithgow.

That is all


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh god this episode was so epic I just had to cum buckets. Dexter is finally done taking Arthur's crap. =)


----------



## ragnara (Nov 23, 2009)

Cody asked Deb a lot of suspicious murder questions like the "did you look him in the eyes when he died" this episode. Maybe they are finally setting him up to become Dexters apprentice next season.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2009)

ragnara said:


> Cody asked Deb a lot of suspicious murder questions like the "did you look him in the eyes when he died" this episode. Maybe they are finally setting him up to become Dexters apprentice next season.



or maybe it's just a little boy's curiosity


----------



## ez (Nov 23, 2009)

ragnara said:


> Cody asked Deb a lot of suspicious murder questions like the "did you look him in the eyes when he died" this episode. Maybe they are finally setting him up to become Dexters apprentice next season.



yeah, i found this to be pretty creepy, especially considering how he coincidentally fell in dexter's shed earlier that day. he might be more aware than he lets on.


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2009)

ragnara said:


> Cody asked Deb a lot of suspicious murder questions like the "did you look him in the eyes when he died" this episode. Maybe they are finally setting him up to become Dexters apprentice next season.



I think it was just a set up for Deb to realize that Christine shot her.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 23, 2009)

What kid that age reads the front page newspaper is a better question.


----------



## Serp (Nov 23, 2009)

^Murderous ones!


----------



## perman07 (Nov 23, 2009)

Man, the high-five moment where Trinity broke Jonah's finger was seriously one of the most creepy scenes I've ever seen!

I felt something was about to happen, but it still freaked me out and actually made me stand up and take a couple of strides. I'm so used to not ever getting phazed by television that it took me by surprise.

Lithgow is nailing this part


----------



## MelodyMeep (Nov 23, 2009)

Dexter is one of my favorite television series. John Lithgow is just excellent, too.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 24, 2009)

I want Arthur dead so bad now, stupid family went nuts when they saw Dexter holding the knife tho, that was... unfortunate.

For once Dex could have just taken him off leaving with the wife/kids just thanking him for a job well done 

I would have loved that.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 24, 2009)

damn, that little 15 year old...whooo boy, i woulda caught a case lemme tell you.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 24, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Man, the high-five moment where Trinity broke Jonah's finger was seriously one of the most creepy scenes I've ever seen!



I couldn't watch it.  I closed my eyes and ears, but I know enough to know Jonah didn't scream about it.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 24, 2009)

HOLLLYYY SHIT SHE SAID......"Oh hi Dad"


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 24, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> Christine may not be Arthur's daughter.
> 
> She might be calling him "daddy" for other reasons :ho
> 
> ...



She said 'hi dad' and it was more like 'omg not him again' while trinity was all ....


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2009)

Great episode, so much epic stuff in this episode.

God damnit Rita you kissed that asshole, Masuka should tell Dexter.

Dexter snapping was by far my favorite part of the episode, I love when Dexter goes berserk mode.

The story around Trinity and his family is interesting to say the least and I knew that reporter chick shot Deb.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 24, 2009)

Dexter>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Trinity=fact.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 24, 2009)

Hope Cody, Astor joins the family business. They'd make great serial killers "DEXTER IS HOME "


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't stop watching this scene, love it! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDrVzmmlaMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 24, 2009)

^I love that comment, "You showed him the monster in you."

Dexter is so freaking collected and neat all the time, that nobody suspects him to be the psycho in hiding he really is. I live for these moments in the series, when he finally allows the mask he has to drop, and his victims shit bricks accordingly.

Imagine, you had done something very, very wrong, something you would deserve to die for. Going about your business, trying to hide what you've done. All of a sudden, this guy, whom you never really suspected of being capable of anything, this guy, you always slightly notice, but never really give too much thought about, some day, he just freaks out, and drags you aside, shows you the monster...

How freaking scary would that be, you thought you were bad, well, along comes Dexter, for a little game of cat and mouse, or more like, lion and mouse.

And don't even think about fucking with his kids. Remember the opening episode in season three, when he encounters that pedo in the supermarket? One of my favourite moments in Dexter.

I love Dexter.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Dad...

I was like ?


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 24, 2009)

Holy shitballs.

Man, does Trinity try and report Mr. Kyle Butler for assault or some such?  They have the prints on the knife, if Dex left it there.  Such a clusterfuck, as I knew was coming by getting involved with that family.  Dex will likely try and divorce, huh?  Or be reassured he isn't like Trinity by the end.  Or perhaps stay in it for the kids (ie. if Cody is bloodthirsty.)

Trinity kills his daughter/sister's lover as the fourth?

Three cheers for Lithgow, everyone.  It started with his ass and it's been a firm knockout ever since.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 24, 2009)

You know what other minor thing that pissed me off real bad. Matsuka threw away those chocolate lava cakes!! wtf matsuka!! the kids would have loved them! you dumb jap!


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 24, 2009)

The easiest way out for the writers, as I see it, is if Trinity kills off his whole family, which I doubt, since he seems to have some attachment to them, if a slightly twisted one at that.

So, the question that pops up in my mind, how the whole family will react to Dexter's actions from now on.

One small thing, when the rest of the family burst into the kitchen, Sally and Rebecca were first, and they saw the knife. Dexter hurriedly backed off from Trinity, and it seems to me, that Jonah didn't see the knife. Think this will have any significance? Maybe Jonah will be very gratuitous to Dexter, since in his mind, he saved him from his dad (which he actually did).

Fuck, the wait for next weeks episode is unbearable.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 24, 2009)

Spartacus said:


> The easiest way out for the writers, as I see it, is if Trinity kills off his whole family, which I doubt, since he seems to have some attachment to them, if a slightly twisted one at that.
> 
> So, the question that pops up in my mind, how the whole family will react to Dexter's actions from now on.
> 
> ...



Another thing that is irking me is Dexter has interacted with trinity family to much. If he (trinity) was to disappear wouldn?t Dexter be a suspect?


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 24, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Another thing that is irking me is Dexter has interacted with trinity family to much. If he (trinity) was to disappear wouldn’t Dexter be a suspect?



This is what excites me the most at the moment, how will the aftermath with the trinity family be? How will Dexter interact with the family? Will he really be able to let a whole famliy go, with the knowledge of him being a killer?

Suspension, suspension...

Or are they setting the whole thing up, for Dexter to be killed off?

Does anybody have some info, whether or not, we're going to see a 5th season?

Suddenly, I feel anxious.

Edit: Screw it, just got it from Wiki, that Showtime already renewed it for a fifth season...happy days


----------



## Shadow (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I don't think trinity will kill his whole family considering he was going to commit suicide 2 episodes ago i think.  So that's that

Second thing is that the preview clearly mentioned a 4th person so who would that be?  Could it be the reporter? Maybe that's her way of tryin to ask for help. 

I think the family would be extremely happy if Trinity is gone.............i mean did you see the 15 yr old hit on dexter jesus.  she is desperate to gtfo.  I dont think the son will live through this season though but i think the mom and daughter live.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 24, 2009)

> Man, does Trinity try and report Mr. Kyle Butler for assault or some such?



It's time for his daughter to shoot Dexter now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 24, 2009)

Very go0od epsiode. Too bad Dexter is coming to an end.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 24, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Another thing that is irking me is Dexter has interacted with trinity family to much. If he (trinity) was to disappear wouldn’t Dexter be a suspect?


Yeah, he's been a bit careless there, though staying to protect the family during dinner was noble in it's intentions.

There's also the fact that Trinity might reveal everything to his reporter daughter. If Trinity is then killed, that daughter will know what the deal is.


----------



## ez (Nov 24, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Another thing that is irking me is Dexter has interacted with trinity family to much. If he (trinity) was to disappear wouldn?t Dexter be a suspect?



how? they know next to nothing about him. not a name, not a license plate. not a picture, either. as for finger prints, his probably aren't in the criminal database, or w/e, so that'd be a dead end. 

i'd think his son would be a more likely suspect, rather than some phantom  individual.


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 24, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Yeah, he's been a bit careless there, though staying to protect the family during dinner was noble in it's intentions.
> 
> There's also the fact that Trinity might reveal everything to his reporter daughter. If Trinity is then killed, that daughter will know what the deal is.



I'm very much hoping she has big issues with daddy, some kind of twisted bond, where, she equally wants to do him harm, but is mentally dependant on him, so she wants to protect him/gain his approval, thus, why she killed Lundy.

Maybe she'll want to work with Dexter, and Dexter will take care of her, after, or at the same time as Trinity.

Don't forget, when/if Dexter finds out, Christine shot Debra, a hailstorm of psychotic fury is gonna hit her, like a deer in the headlights.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 24, 2009)

ezxx said:


> how? they know next to nothing about him. not a name, not a license plate. not a picture, either. as for finger prints, his probably aren't in the criminal database, or w/e, so that'd be a dead end.
> 
> i'd think his son would be a more likely suspect, rather than some phantom  individual.


Could be wrong about this, but I would think cops (and forensics personnel) have their fingerprints in databases.  For a variety of reasons including ruling out fingerprints from crimescenes they've been working at and... identifying bodies.  I mean, you get cop prints all over crime scenes, so instead of having phantom criminals being everywhere, you keep your own guys' prints to rule them out.

Could be wrong...  I only have this feeling in my gut that most intelligent police would fingerprint their own.  Maybe they don't and, even if they do, Dexter's world doesn't have to.

Though, you are quite right... he won't be in the criminal database.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 24, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Can't stop watching this scene, love it!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDrVzmmlaMQ[/YOUTUBE]



So fucking awesome. Watched it like 10 times

They couldn't have cast a better person than Lithgow. Dude is a fucking excellent actor. He can sell jolly old man in 3rd rock from the sun, and now he's a sociopathic killer


----------



## ez (Nov 24, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Could be wrong about this, but I would think cops (and forensics personnel) have their fingerprints in databases.  For a variety of reasons including ruling out fingerprints from crimescenes they've been working at and... identifying bodies.  I mean, you get cop prints all over crime scenes, so instead of having phantom criminals being everywhere, you keep your own guys' prints to rule them out.



fingerprints can be unreliable evidence too, anyhow (unrelated). but yeah, as far as i know such agencies do keep their staff's prints on record.




> Could be wrong...  I only have this feeling in my gut that most intelligent police would fingerprint their own.  Maybe they don't and,* even if they do, Dexter's world doesn't have to*.


plausible.



> Though, you are quite right... he won't be in the criminal database.


which is what matters in the long run, i believe. they only run prints for criminals, not for their own staff who they know the identities of. so if it came to it, kyle might as well be a figment of their (trinity and family's) imagination.  

besides, i'd think trinity would want to keep the police away from it all, because once they step inside his house they may inadvertently discover that he's a bit of a loon from interviewing his kids about what happened; or from interviewing neighbors, observing all the damage inflicted, etc. it wouldn't be a wise move on his part, to involve the police.


----------



## Chee (Nov 24, 2009)

ezxx said:


> besides, i'd think trinity would want to keep the police away from it all, because once they step inside his house they may inadvertently discover that he's a bit of a loon from interviewing his kids about what happened; or from interviewing neighbors, observing all the damage inflicted, etc. it wouldn't be a wise move on his part, to involve the police.



Last thing Trinity would want is a bunch of cops in his house. :|


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 24, 2009)

Trinity would dislike police in his house, but Trinity's family might not.  We know he doesn't call the police since the episode ends with him out for a visit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways, since we see a shot of him in the police station (not handcuffed and with what looks like a visitor's badge) it might be that he visits his dear daughter there.  There are two likely scenarios for him to be there.  Giving testimony or something about an attack and bringing evidence, or Christine's arrest.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 24, 2009)

Shut up cunt. 

*Nods

If only more families were like this


----------



## ez (Nov 24, 2009)

got a link to the preview you watched? it didn't exactly go down like that in the one i saw.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 24, 2009)

ezxx said:


> got a link to the preview you watched? it didn't exactly go down like that in the one i saw.



It's not a preview.  It's from here

Link removed

If you want the full image, let me know.


----------



## ez (Nov 24, 2009)

hmm. that's okay, don't want it for now. thanks for the info tho'.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 24, 2009)

Damn, that expression on trinity face when he said " I should have fucken killed you when I had the chance" was priceless. I fucken love this show.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 24, 2009)

Is this the first holiday-oriented Dexter episode?


----------



## Chee (Nov 24, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Is this the first holiday-oriented Dexter episode?



Halloween episode back in season 1.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 24, 2009)

LOL yeah I don't remember that at all, but I will take your word for it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2009)

When Dexter dragged Trinity with his belt, I fucking laughed. It was so intense, as if no one else was in the house and he could have done the deed then and there. Trinities wife is such a bitch though, she should have just closed the door once she saw Dexter with the (bloody massive) knife.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh god, I can't wait till I catch someone doing something banworthy so I can use this:


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 25, 2009)

Hahaaa, great scott, what an idea. Evil admin


----------



## ez (Nov 25, 2009)

that's a wonderful application of that scene.


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome gif. Right Click Save. :ho


----------



## Garfield (Nov 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _by Dionysus_ 



Christine's arrest





*Spoiler*: __ 



So you mean 'Hey Christine, go submit yourself as the trinity killer"?


----------



## Adonis (Nov 25, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Everyone's a Petrelli territory has yet to be entered.
> 
> Dexter was related to Brian/Rudy.



I wasn't crazy about *that* revelation in season 1, nor the "Dexter was made into a sociopath by tragedy, he's really a cute bunny on the inside" angle to be honest, but I accepted the 2 degrees of separation because A) it was the first time thus hadn't worn down my credulity and B) it was in the books.





> Trinity has a previous family, which isn't that much of a stretch; fucker's old and he's been living at least a double life for a long, long time.



"Hi, dad." implies a quaint familiarity. 

Given the dinner fiasco and the decrepit state of his new family, you really think Trinity managed to endear his first daughter his first go-round better than his second attempt to the extent she'd willingly do his bidding and ask for his help uncoerced? Really, now? 



> We have two surprises related to relatives and they're from different families. Hardly as egregious as any of the various strains of Heroes BS.



It's not just the family BS. It's the everyone Dexter encounters has their own Dark Passenger and Miami is full of serial killers shit. I can accept that Brian was Dexter's brother and dated Deb as a cover. But after 4 seasons of an arsonist sponsor and a murderous DA, the "someone close to Dexter is also a killer" and now "Someone close to someone close to Dexter is a killer" shtick is dead.



> Also, fuck Heroes. Get that shit outta my Dexter discussion, and lol @ you if you still watch it or got through season 2.



You really don't want to get into a who watches the better shows pissing match with me. Heroes is a show I watch out of habit and members of that forum will tell you how much I disparaged it. You, on the other hand, think that a weaker season of Dexter is the pinnacle of TV.



Chee said:


> Christine being Arthur's daughter gives her the motive to shoot Lundy and Deb. It's way better than the theory that Christine shot them for a juicy news story.



So your argument is that because the alternative theory was even more retarded and implausible that I'm supposed to praise the writers for managing to scrape out a half-decent one?



> I like the twists. Unlike Heroes, which you were comparing it to, Dexter has good writing so its not farfetched like the Petrelli shit.



I sense a "self-evident" statement not supported by evidence (i.e. Dexter has good writing because it's Dexter.)

No, the writing as of late has been mediocre. Whether it's all the soap opera subplots (adultery in the suburbs!; hot hispanic love in the office!; Old flames returning then dying after adultery!) or Dexter being written like a clumsy jackass or clunky dialogue (has Dexter's monologues always been this bland and obtuse?) the writing isn't up to par with seasons 1-2 which weren't knockouts themselves to begin with. Being better than Heroes is not beating the curve by any stretch.

And what the fuck was the point of introducing Harrison?



Spartacus said:


> How anyone can complain over one of the greatest plot revelations is beyond me...



One of the greatest? Your use of generic hyperbole is all the reason I need to ignore your opinion.



Nightfall said:


> It's way more interesting than Miguel and the skinner was. That was one of the most boring finales I've seen in Dexter...



Managing to top a previous fuck-up is not raising the bar to me.



erictheking said:


> I would have been sorely disappointed if it wasn't for the final reveal.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Again, just because it's not pure shit like the alternative possibility doesn't mean it's a great reveal. Good writing would open the door for *multiple* enjoyable possibilities; not a horrible one and a less-horrible one.

"It's his *insert family member*" is rarely, if ever, a sign of exemplary writing.



> I don't really agree that it was lazy writing, because it was more of a genuine mystery and they hadn't built up anyone as the shooter only to pull the carpet out. It was probably one of the best things they could do once they'd dug the hole of ruling out Trinity.



The fact a "It's all in the family" reveal was one of the best possibilities shows what a dead-end the mystery was. In all honesty, it's inconsequential whether it was Trinity himself or his daughter acting as a proxy:  THE RESULT AND MOTIVE ARE THE SAME.



> As out-there that last twist was, I'm just as interested in what's going to happen with Dexter.. it's good to see that his losing his cool and fucking up will have some real consequences.



What consequences? He's caught about to stab Arthur in his kitchen and he just...drives home angry? The "he'll see you coming now" is just a way to delay the inevitable for the finale.






All of this said, I did enjoy the Trinity scenes. But you can't ignore that half the episode was vomit-inducing Angel/LaGuerta romance and Rita/Douchebag Neighbor shenanigans.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 25, 2009)

adee said:


> *Spoiler*: _by Dionysus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean Deb will probably take her in for shooting Lundy, and Christine cries for Daddy (or he is just notified.  Though, I'm not sure what her Dad would do...




Just speculating on a photo that might not come of anything important.


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 25, 2009)

Hooh boy, heh. There's always one guy wanting to piss all over a parade.

So I guess, me and all the friends I've gotten to watch Dexter with me are retarded for liking this show.

Adonis, I respect your opinion, and your right to have it, and I know, for every huge group of people that likes something immensely, there always need to be at least one or a couple who goes in the opposite direction.

Well, I disagree with almost everything you say, but I really don't see the point of going into a discussion about your views. I have friends, who I suspect are a little like you, and loves an argument and discussion, just for the heck of it. And they won't ever budge, no matter how ridiculous their opinions are. Some of the best discussions I've had though.

Well, I just hope that someway you're gonna come around, and see things our way.

My comment earlier, about it being the greatest plot revelation, should probably have been taken a little in context. Or maybe I should have elaborated, that I meant one of the greatest plot revelations in Dexter yet.

Well, I'll leave it at that. And please, people, if we can keep this civil, without it degenarating into personal attacks, much respect from here. Much love.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 25, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Again, just because it's not pure shit like the alternative possibility doesn't mean it's a great reveal. Good writing would open the door for *multiple* enjoyable possibilities; not a horrible one and a less-horrible one.
> 
> "It's his *insert family member*" is rarely, if ever, a sign of exemplary writing.
> 
> ...


I agree, it's not an example of good writing; but it's certainly odd to say that you enjoyed the episode and that the final reveal ruined it for you.. almost as though you'd prefer the show went to total shit by making the reporter the killer with no reasonable motive, instead of pulling an 'undeserved twist'. 



> What consequences? He's caught about to stab Arthur in his kitchen and he just...drives home angry? The "he'll see you coming now" is just a way to delay the inevitable for the finale.


We've not seen the show yet, so I'm hoping for some 'real consequences' as opposed to shrugging off the incident like he did where he killed an innocent man earlier in the season. Obviously it's building up to the intensity of the final episodes; which is precisely why you can expect some action.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hmm, how can people not have developed a cheese tolerance? Occasional bad writing happens to every show that lasts for a couple of seasons.

Even one of my favorite shows, The Wire, which IMO has about the best consistent writing there is has bad moments like this. Season 5 comes to mind where Lester (who's been lecturing Jimmy throughout 4 seasons about not doing the shit Jimmy does) falls down to Jimmy's level and joins Jimmy on his serial killer fakage. And the copy-cat serial killer who was just crazy was random deus ex machina at it's worst.

Don't let the bad details of a show ruin it, just enjoy it. Dexter certainly is good enough these days to make up for it's bad moments.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2009)

Or Omar....(Well not bad, depends on how you look at it)

There's only so much you can do with a show about a serial killer, without going in circles imo...


----------



## jkingler (Nov 25, 2009)

True and true.

(And I try not to think about McNutty's serial killer BS. Ugh.)


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 25, 2009)

anyone else expecting some i*c*st in the next episode? I would lol.


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not expecting anything, seriously...after that reveal I dunno what they are going to do.


----------



## ez (Nov 26, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> anyone else expecting some i*c*st in the next episode? I would lol.



 .


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 26, 2009)

Lithgow will show his ass and his daughter will show the boobies again.

Trinity knows how to make horny daughters.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 26, 2009)

That's why Dexter and Arthur should have teamed up... Arthur could have molded his daughter into the perfect obedient wife for Dexter, who would give him no trouble in their marriage. And they could all be a happy family of serial killers...


----------



## Grape (Nov 26, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Lithgow will show his ass and his daughter will show the boobies again.



God I wish it was the opposite :/


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 29, 2009)

AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

Gotcha girl!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy Shit Kyle Butler's dead...........tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk

and Hello Dexter Morgan WHOA HOLY SHIT


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2009)

HHAHAHAHH. THE LOOK ON HER FACE WHEN SHE SAW THE COPS. 

She's so screwed. :ho

Why Showtime!? WHY!? Another week!? I can't!!!


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 29, 2009)

Previews look amazing.  It's Kyle Butler hunting season!  :ho


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 29, 2009)

oh come on, this is just gonna end the same way as it always has.

trinity gets so close, is about to destroy dexter's life, dexter ends up murdering him and keeping his secrets safe.  although i think there will be a "twist" like deb finding out or maybe quinn.


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea, it probably is. But its the writing that's going to make it worth while.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 29, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> God I wish it was the opposite :/


I never thought you'd be so eager to see Lithgow's boobies.

I can't wait till next week.  Dex really should have killed him when he had the chance... again.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 29, 2009)

SOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOD!!!! Definitely one of the better episodes for me.  It felt really long, but it was mainly the anticipation!!  I'm definitely started to savor the moments now that I know we're down to the final 3 >_>...and now 2.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 29, 2009)

Deb is a time traveler obviously


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2009)

Dexter has one too. 

Seems like a desperate attempt to get a plot twist going (could've at least got one of those brick phones, that phone looks like one from the early 2000s). Not the best writing in the Early Cuts. Dexter slit the guy's throat, threw him in the car (not very Dexter like, very messy) and then the guy opened up his eyes. lol wut?


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2009)

Does anyone else think that the old CI that popped up again in this episode might spill the beans? She was about to say something but Deb cut her off...I dunno why'd they would bring her back in this episode if she didn't play a bigger part?


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah it wasn't Dex's brightest moment.  He cut him with a swiss army knife  
Deb was exactly the same as then and now.




> Does anyone else think that the old CI that popped up again in this episode might spill the beans? She was about to say something but Deb cut her off...I dunno why'd they would bring her back in this episode if she didn't play a bigger part?




I hope it's not some cheesy apology about how she wasn't just a fuck buddy 

Maybe she knew Dexter's mom?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 30, 2009)

Next episode looks exciting...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 30, 2009)

_I love you so much daddy, I killed for you!

*Stupid!..Fucking!..Cunt!*_


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 30, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> _I love you so much daddy, I killed for you!
> 
> *Stupid!..Fucking!..Cunt!*_



I lmao, it seems that's trinities favourite curse word. Didn?t he call his wife a cunt last week.............everyone is a cunt in trinities world.


----------



## Chee (Nov 30, 2009)

Fucking cunts. 

Wasn't it 'bitch' in the previews?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 30, 2009)

Deb is going to get shot again?!


----------



## Butcher (Nov 30, 2009)

This Season will probably turn out to be as good as Season 1.


----------



## ez (Nov 30, 2009)

finally the trinity's back on the top of his game

such an expert manipulator

can't wait for the next few episodes


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 30, 2009)

Can't wait for arthur to get his ass kicked & sliced, repeatedly.

And lol at Deb getting shot again while everyone and their mother is just chilling outside.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2009)

lol Dexter. How many mistakes can he afford to make.


----------



## ragnara (Nov 30, 2009)

Next episode is going to be intense. I am starting to wonder why Dexter is almost always wearing the same clothes when he goes hunting


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 30, 2009)

^Probably for the same reason he insists on hiding his blood slides in an air conditioner, regardless of where he is.  He's a creature of habit (said it himself this ep).  I bet he thinks of it as his uniform.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh yeah very smart Dexter, call his name and announce your presence..Instead of neatly sneaking up behind his car and ending it all there


----------



## ragnara (Nov 30, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> ^Probably for the same reason he insists on hiding his blood slides in an air conditioner, regardless of where he is.  He's a creature of habit (said it himself this ep).  I bet he thinks of it as his uniform.



I agree about the reason but the outfit is awfully suspicious, the gloves only make it worse. It makes him look like a violent thief.


----------



## ez (Nov 30, 2009)

ragnara said:


> I agree about the reason but the outfit is awfully suspicious, the gloves only make it worse. It makes him look like a violent thief.



the outfit isn't particularly suspicious, i think. it only seems so because we've watched him killed countless people in it. it's neatly nondescript.



> Oh yeah very smart Dexter, call his name and announce your presence..Instead of neatly sneaking up behind his car and ending it all there



he wouldn't have been able to sneak up on trinity anyway. there was something like 30 yards between them, and trinity only needed to walk about five feet to make into his van. dex's been making a lot of slip ups, though.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 30, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Oh yeah very smart Dexter, call his name and announce your presence..Instead of neatly sneaking up behind his car and ending it all there


Yeah me and my dad were like "Why do that?! It's only gonna make him work _faster_, Dex!"



ragnara said:


> I agree about the reason but the outfit is awfully suspicious, the gloves only make it worse. It makes him look like a violent thief.



LOL Well he is.  He's fitting the bill for sure.  Can't argue that he's violent, and he is a thief in a way through taking another life and all.  However, I agree with ezxx.  The clothing itself isn't that suspcious.  I myself have that kind of shirt!!


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 30, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Yeah me and my dad were like "Why do that?! It's only gonna make him work _faster_, Dex!"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Well he is.  He's fitting the bill for sure.  Can't argue that he's violent, and he is a thief in a way through taking another life and all.  However, I agree with ezxx.  The clothing itself isn't that suspcious.  *I myself have that kind of shirt*!!



 .


----------



## Chee (Nov 30, 2009)

Yea, my brother has that kind of shirt as well. Not exactly but it looks kinda similiar. He had that shirt way before we got into Dexter as well.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 30, 2009)

Can someone PM me a link to the latest ep? Mininova and TPB are failing me now (mininova forever, most likely, TPB temporarily, I hope).


----------



## ez (Nov 30, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Yeah me and my dad were like "Why do that?! It's only gonna make him work _faster_, Dex!"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Well he is.  He's fitting the bill for sure.  Can't argue that he's violent, and he is a thief in a way through taking another life and all.  However, I agree with ezxx.  The clothing itself isn't that suspcious.  I myself have that kind of shirt!!



do you also have similar pants? if so you may be more like dexter than previously thought...



jkingler said:


> Can someone PM me a link to the latest ep? Mininova and TPB are failing me now (mininova forever, most likely, TPB temporarily, I hope).



check your rep, if you don't mind a MU link.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks a ton, ez.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 30, 2009)

^torrentz.com is the shit (gives you search results from multiple sites). Alternatively tvtorrents.com if you can get an invite.


----------



## ez (Nov 30, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Thanks a ton, ez.



no prob. for future reference, you can check zerosec.ws for ddls. they have dexter hosted all over within hours of it airing. other shows, too.


----------



## Chee (Nov 30, 2009)

Does Showtime usually have a marathon of Dexter after or before the season finale? My friend just now got finished with season 3 and he doesn't want to watch it online or wait a year to buy the DVD. I told him they might have a marathon, do they usually do this?


----------



## Butcher (Nov 30, 2009)

The only thing I do not like about Dexter(The show)is because it sometimes revolves around Batista,Liquerda,Quinn,there drama is annoying as fuck,But I really enjoyed this weeks episode,can't wait for the next one.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 30, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> .



Got a prooooooblem with that, Temp? :repstorm



ezxx said:


> do you also have similar pants? if so you may be more like dexter than previously thought...


Who doesn't have khakis.  Why so curious? 

crazy murderin mo fos best watch yo backs!!



Chee said:


> Does Showtime usually have a marathon of Dexter after or before the season finale? My friend just now got finished with season 3 and he doesn't want to watch it online or wait a year to buy the DVD. I told him they might have a marathon, do they usually do this?


In my memory, they usually show the most recent eps before the finale, but when season 5 rolls around, they will do a marathon of season 4, so either way they will wait a year.  If your friend has On Demand then perhaps they can recap that way.  I have all of the eps for this season so far on mine.



Sabu935 said:


> The only thing I do not like about Dexter(The show)is because it sometimes revolves around Batista,Liquerda,Quinn,there drama is annoying as fuck,But I really enjoyed this weeks episode,can't wait for the next one.



Typically I actually like it, but for some reason the Batista/Laguerta stuff seemed a little out of place. Basically like they were forcing themselves to write something about them that ep.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 30, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Typically I actually like it, but for some reason the Batista/Laguerta stuff seemed a little out of place. Basically like they were forcing themselves to write something about them that ep.


That's one thing why I like the books a little bit better than the show.Though Dexter In The Dark sounded like Season 2(It sucked)


----------



## ez (Nov 30, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Who doesn't have khakis.  Why so curious?
> 
> crazy murderin mo fos best watch yo backs!!



this may come as a shock, but some members here have preordained me going on a murderous rampage sometime in the future...so i have to be wary of you dexter-types 



> Typically I actually like it, but for some reason the Batista/Laguerta stuff seemed a little out of place. Basically like they were forcing themselves to write something about them that ep.



yeah, agreed. in fact, if their relationship was written out of the show, it wouldn't have any detrimental effects on the overall plot. it's filler, and not exactly the good kind.


----------



## Chee (Nov 30, 2009)

> In my memory, they usually show the most recent eps before the finale, but when season 5 rolls around, they will do a marathon of season 4, so either way they will wait a year. If your friend has On Demand then perhaps they can recap that way. I have all of the eps for this season so far on mine.



Crap. :|

Thanks.



> That's one thing why I like the books a little bit better than the show.Though Dexter In The Dark sounded like Season 2(It sucked)



The books are mediocre compared to the TV series. I like the TV series more than the books because they develop the side characters.

I just don't like the LaGuerta and Angel thing going on, it seems forced and out of the blue.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 30, 2009)

Chee said:


> The books are mediocre compared to the TV series. I like the TV series more than the books because they develop the side characters.
> 
> I just don't like the LaGuerta and Angel thing going on, it seems forced and out of the blue.


I like it better because there is less romance in the novels,plus it's all from Dexter's Point of View(Always,as far as I know),he does not have much emotions as he does in the show to ,which makes it even better.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 30, 2009)

ezxx said:


> this may come as a shock, but some members here have preordained me going on a murderous rampage sometime in the future...so i have to be wary of you dexter-types






> yeah, agreed. in fact, if their relationship was written out of the show, it wouldn't have any detrimental effects on the overall plot. it's filler, and not exactly the good kind.


It's an excuse to kill two birds with one stone in terms of screentime for these side characters.  Much easier when they have something going on together rather than making time for their own things.  This is probably so Quinn could get more screen time as well.  



Chee said:


> Crap. :|
> 
> Thanks.


NP.  Maybe they will change it this season though. Either that or I may be thinking of HBO and how they do things (but I haven't noticed too big of a diff for Showtime).


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

The preview for the final episodes made me jizz in my pants.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2009)

now that they have trinity's daughter it won't be long until they get trinity himself. dexter better hurry.


----------



## Chee (Nov 30, 2009)

Sabu935 said:


> I like it better because there is less romance in the novels,plus it's all from Dexter's Point of View(Always,as far as I know),he does not have much emotions as he does in the show to ,which makes it even better.



The characters in the novels are underdeveloped. Frankly, I'd rather have a one hour show that expands the characters than a novel that almost ignores them.

Deb feels so phoney in the novels. She's just constantly angry and constantly bitching, she's just a static character who never changes. In the TV series she has way more development, more lighthearted and definately smiles more often.

I won't lie that the books have their moments, when Dexter accidently "proposed" to Rita in the second book I chuckled. But compared to the TV show, TV show owns Jeff Lindsay's ass.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2009)

ragnara said:


> Next episode is going to be intense. I am starting to wonder why Dexter is almost always wearing the same clothes when he goes hunting



Those cloths always stand out for me. They aren't exactly incon-fucking-spicuous now, is it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2009)

if i wore those clothes outside, people wouldn't think i'm a killer off the bat.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a shirt like the one he wears when he's hunting but in black. Only wear it to sleep now since it lost its fit and color through the all the washing cycles. When I wore it out though it was with jeans and converse sneakers, no one gave me suspicious looks.


----------



## ez (Nov 30, 2009)

you win this round. 

seriously.




> It's an excuse to kill two birds with one stone in terms of screentime for these side characters.  Much easier when they have something going on together rather than making time for their own things.  This is probably so Quinn could get more screen time as well.



okay, i can understand that. it's still boring as hell, though. more often than not, anyway.




~Gesy~ said:


> now that they have trinity's daughter it won't be long until they get trinity himself. dexter better hurry.



hah. funny thing is he walked right into their department. 

i love his audacity. even dex wouldn't be that bold i think.


----------



## Spartacus (Dec 1, 2009)

Holy fucking pedo jesus with a jumping pogo stick up his ass!

This episode was good, I loved the suspension, while Dexter was trying to figure out where Trinity kept the boy, and I had the feeling that Dexter is the kind of show, that would have no problem killing children. Just think of the boy, that got skinned in season three.

The suspense is simply killing me, and I sincerely hope the big twist they are talking about is actually something of significance, and not just hype.

I loved the ending scene, where Dexter is caring for Harrison, saying he'll make sure no one ever hurts him again. Couldn't stop thinking "Or, I'll kill the bastards".

I wonder how Dex will react when he finds out Trinity has a daughter, and they have her in custody?


----------



## Biolink (Dec 1, 2009)

Sabu935 said:


> The only thing I do not like about Dexter(The show)is because it sometimes revolves around Batista,Liquerda,Quinn,there drama is annoying as fuck,But I really enjoyed this weeks episode,can't wait for the next one.



Its probably for a reason.

Quinn story line tied into the story because Christine was his Girlfriend, and of course we all know what happened with that.

I'd assume that Laguerta and Batista end up getting caught up since they are still having a romance on the side.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2009)

Last episode was pretty damn good, looking forward to the finale and also whatever big twist they keep mentioning.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 1, 2009)

> Last episode was pretty damn good, looking forward to the finale and also whatever big twist they keep mentioning.


I am, but not at the same time because that means it's REALLY over.  True Blood I can wait for, but Dexter is tougher... 



ezxx said:


> you win this round.
> 
> seriously.


   I'll pull a Dex and spare you temporarily .


----------



## jkingler (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone else wondering if Dex covered up his prints in the cement in the bomb shelter and in the cement on the boy/in the pit? I mean, rock hard prints = :S. I figure he did, but I noticed his bare fingers being out and about both times and got nervous.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> The characters in the novels are underdeveloped. Frankly, I'd rather have a one hour show that expands the characters than a novel that almost ignores them.
> 
> Deb feels so phoney in the novels. She's just constantly angry and constantly bitching, she's just a static character who never changes. In the TV series she has way more development, more lighthearted and definately smiles more often.
> 
> I won't lie that the books have their moments, when Dexter accidently "proposed" to Rita in the second book I chuckled. But compared to the TV show, TV show owns Jeff Lindsay's ass.


I really don't care about the other characters,I only care about the villain and Dexter,and a little about Doakes.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 1, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Anyone else wondering if Dex covered up his prints in the cement in the bomb shelter and in the cement on the boy/in the pit? I mean, rock hard prints = :S. I figure he did, but I noticed his bare fingers being out and about both times and got nervous.


Yeah, I keep bringing up things like that... never comes of anything though.  Unless they deliberately shoot the mistake, I'd usually not expect it now.  (Like Arthur beating his shoes clean.)

Excellent episode.  The shit can hit the fan in many ways.  Trinity getting caught, Dex killing Trinity and being seen (might be the shot...), Dex being founf out for investigating Trinity (the Butler connection), the CI woman remembering the Moser name then Deb trying to find the file...

Good stuff.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 1, 2009)

erictheking said:


> I agree, it's not an example of good writing; but it's certainly odd to say that you enjoyed the episode and that the final reveal ruined it for you.. almost as though you'd prefer the show went to total shit by making the reporter the killer with no reasonable motive, instead of pulling an 'undeserved twist'.



How about D) NONE OF THE ABOVE?

I didn't want the Evil Clark Kent twist nor did I want this "Me do good, daddy! DUR!" tripe. I'll flatly admit that this is a case where the writers couldn't have done anything to please me barring becoming the writers of _Deadwood_ (i.e. better writers) because all of the plot developments involving Christine leading up to the reveal were shit. 

As far as undeserved go, the fact that Quinn x Christine has been going on for 2 months and he is only now, post-reveal, asking about her family (it somehow didn't come up in the days leading up to Thanksgiving, the holiday eponymous with family) shows how shameless the writing is. 


And was I the only one thinking, "He brought his daughter to a murder in the car!?" Really, now?  It'd be vaguely less retarded if it was one of his quicker killings, but it's him fucking breaking into a woman's house, stalking in wait, ambushing her and taking a blood-soaked bath with her corpse, *THEN* cleaning up the crime scene immaculately. That's at least an hour. Imagining him getting stuck with the kids and not rescheduling makes me wonder how this asshole has evaded detection for 30 goddamned years. Not to mention my incredulity that Christine's reaction to that scene was apparently, "I love my dismissive serial killer daddy who only begrudgingly sets a rigid visiting schedule!" rather than, I don't know, a human reaction. This goes back to him apparently getting _*worse*_ as a father with practice.


Also, doesn't the timeline make Christine in her late 30's? If so, kudos for staying cute as a button.


----------



## ez (Dec 1, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Anyone else wondering if Dex covered up his prints in the cement in the bomb shelter and in the cement on the boy/in the pit? I mean, rock hard prints = :S. I figure he did, but I noticed his bare fingers being out and about both times and got nervous.



i still think prints are irrelevant


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 1, 2009)

Adonis said:


> And was I the only one thinking, "He brought his daughter to a murder in the car!?" Really, now?  It'd be vaguely less retarded if it was one of his quicker killings, but it's him fucking breaking into a woman's house, stalking in wait, ambushing her and taking a blood-soaked bath with her corpse, *THEN* cleaning up the crime scene immaculately. *That's at least an hour. *Imagining him getting stuck with the kids and not rescheduling makes me wonder how this asshole has evaded detection for 30 goddamned years. Not to mention my incredulity that Christine's reaction to that scene was apparently, "I love my dismissive serial killer daddy who only begrudgingly sets a rigid visiting schedule!" rather than, I don't know, a human reaction. This goes back to him apparently getting _*worse*_ as a father with practice.



...How do you know it will be an hour?  Suspicious behavior is suspicious.


----------



## SOLID (Dec 1, 2009)

good ep, but I don't think it was plot wise to make Christine protect and cover up for her dad without him knowing. I didn't like it. I thought they would be partners or somthing.


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2009)

SOLID said:


> good ep, but I don't think it was plot wise to make Christine protect and cover up for her dad without him knowing. I didn't like it. I thought they would be partners or somthing.



It only happened so the following statement could be made...

"Stupid fucking CUNT!!!!" RAWR!

Season is fucking win, despite peoples best attempts to find plot holes or whatever. Dexter still runs shit. Bitches Cunts.


----------



## ez (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## C?k (Dec 6, 2009)

i just caught up with this season, well episode 6/7, its definitely back to season 1 quality  got a feeling they're gonna have some kinda messed up twist though, just won't see it coming...


----------



## Adonis (Dec 6, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> It only happened so the following statement could be made...
> 
> "Stupid fucking CUNT!!!!" RAWR!
> 
> Season is fucking win, despite peoples best attempts to find plot holes or whatever. Dexter still runs shit. Bitches Cunts.



The guy with a Taylor Swift set feels inclined to question other people's taste?

This season is better than 3 by mere virtue of not having a boring-as-fuck antagonist but the LaGuerta/Angel love triangle and the weaksauce reporter subplots, which took up half the season, killed any chance it had for greatness.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 6, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> It only happened so the following statement could be made...
> 
> "Stupid fucking CUNT!!!!" RAWR!
> 
> Season is fucking win, despite peoples best attempts to find plot holes or whatever. Dexter still runs shit. Bitches Cunts.



I don't think so, Dexter has been slipping majorly this season.

And is your avatar a picture of the neighbor from _Kyle XY_?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dunno about that, it's no worse than seasons 2 or 3. Had the potential to surpass season 1, at one point IMO. It's the only 'prime-time' American TV show I watch regularly though.


----------



## CERN (Dec 6, 2009)

I've finally caught up with Dexter. I can't wait for the next episode. Guess I'll have to wait for the uploaders since I don't have Showtime.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Butcher (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't wait for tonight's episode,but going to watch it tomorrow,to fast forward through the commercials.Damn my DVR has spoiled me.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2009)

ummmm, there are never commercials. 

FUCK! They pulled a cliff hanger....


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 6, 2009)

Haha wow...Deb is going to find out!!


----------



## Chee (Dec 6, 2009)

HOLY FUCK NUGGETS.

DEB FINDS OUT ABOUT MOSER.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 6, 2009)

Check out

Depeche Mode


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2009)

good good, there will be a next episode.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 6, 2009)

As they were searching Christine's apartment and found the postcards, this song went through my head :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twPBflrO-e4[/YOUTUBE]

That said, THIS SERIES IS HOLY FUCKING AWESOME!!!!! Thank GOODNESS we don't have to wait two weeks for the finale!! Just when I didn't think Lithgow could get better, he one ups himself.  That smug pleased look he had on his face as he reviewed the photos of his "work" was priceless!!


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 6, 2009)

Haha.  Everybody on twitter wants to kill off Rita.  




> Next episode is most exciting episode we ever did...






> Batista and Laguerta are next year's stuff





> Christina thought Arthur killed Stan Boudry.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2009)

NO, it's pretty polarized.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello, Dexter Morgan.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2009)

The season finale looks like it will go poorly for Dexter.  I don't see how he is going to escape this predicament.


----------



## Hodor (Dec 7, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> My theory on the season finale:
> 
> Don't look if you haven't seen the preview.
> 
> ...



Where is said preview?


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 7, 2009)

^It came on during the credits.  YOU MISSED IT!!!!


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The season finale looks like it will go poorly for Dexter.  I don't see how he is going to escape this predicament.



With seasons 05 and 06 coming up, I imagine he will escape in spectacular fashion.


----------



## Hodor (Dec 7, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> ^It came on during the credits.  YOU MISSED IT!!!!



The HD version I downloaded lacked credits.


----------



## Hodor (Dec 7, 2009)

I feel the same way, but considering the time it was the only worthwhile release I could find, it was great 720x1280 quality, but yeah... lacking credits.. why?  The file's already 1.5gb, I dont think people downloading it will care if there's 50mb more tacked on.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello , Dexter Morgan :ho


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 7, 2009)

Dex, man...  don't let the guy read your ID...  Put up a little resistance.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 7, 2009)

Next episode


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh my god


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, I think Trinity *QuadKilla* will kill Rita. Leaving Dexter a single parent with three kids. 

Great episode. Trinity investigating his victims investigation was priceless. Him sneaking into fuckin Homicide was so epic to begin with. Wish I could watch the preview :'(

If there is a next season, which I am guessing there will be, Debra will for sure learn about Dexters Dark Passenger. Could she possibly baby sit for him, when Dexter feels the need?


----------



## Frieza (Dec 7, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Yeah, I think Trinity *QuadKilla* will kill Rita. Leaving Dexter a single parent with three kids.
> 
> Great episode. Trinity investigating his victims investigation was priceless. Him sneaking into fuckin Homicide was so epic to begin with. Wish I could watch the preview :'(
> 
> If there is a next season, which I am guessing there will be, Debra will for sure learn about Dexters Dark Passenger. Could she possibly baby sit for him, when Dexter feels the need?



NO! I hope they do not kill Rita.. god I hope not.. I am so tense.. and anxious to see the finale..


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 7, 2009)

It always makes me laugh when Angel wastes Dexter's time with shit he doesn't care about.


----------



## SOLID (Dec 7, 2009)

great ep, this season is being the second best after season 2 ..

I was hoping to see a new funny imaginary scene like those in S02 & S03, but it seems we won't get one in this season. :amazed

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMvrxavI2AA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DITH7fk3XVk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2009)

I feel this is the strongest season since 1. Saying that can someone hook me up with a link? Piratebay is being dumb!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2009)

> Yeah, I think Trinity QuadKilla will kill Rita. Leaving Dexter a single parent with three kids.


That would not work for dexter.


----------



## ragnara (Dec 7, 2009)

That was one tense episode, this reminds me of the cops discovering his corpses in season 2. I always love the moments when he is in deep shit like this.


----------



## Chee (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't look at Lithgow the same anymore. I see him, now, as a psycho killer than a comedian.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 7, 2009)

what an ending 

Mind = blown



not good at making those


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2009)

She look like a chipmunk.


----------



## Chee (Dec 7, 2009)

I think she's incredibly ugly. Don't know how anybody could think that thing was hot.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 7, 2009)

i know that look...

she's getting ready to troll


----------



## ez (Dec 7, 2009)

great episode. i can't believe dexter would be so dumb as to let trinity track him...but that aside, i was antsy with anticipation when i saw trinity make his way into the police department. and his actions when in there didn't disappoint - that smug smile he gave off when discovering the investigation surrounding him was so fitting.  their encounter was even better than i thought it'd be. i think it's the first time dexter's looked so small when next to trinity, too. anyway, the previews make it seem like dex gets caught up in the fray. can't wait for the finale.


gotta be shopped


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Dec 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> I think she's incredibly ugly. Don't know how anybody could think that thing was hot.



did you see her with her shirt off?  if not, then you have work to do, my friend.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 7, 2009)

Omg, the episode and preview left me with the greatest boner of all time. Season 4 is on par with Season 1, IMO. God that such a good cliffhanger.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

"OHHH OAAHHH WAAHHHH hAHHA OHHH GAWD" What I was moaning during the final scene.


Also the guys who were on that video chat thing with the producer are such fucking nerds. Especially the idiot with the dexter ringtone. I hate when people read too much into a show with theories and whatnot, there was so much of that on Lost and it's so annoying. Not to mention the video chat guys are idiots too. When they were talking about the arcade scene this episode where Arthur phones Dexter, they thought Arthur was restarting his kill cycle when there are _so_ many hints that Arthur is luring Dexter. The writer keeps repeating himself because those guys are so thick headed.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 8, 2009)

LovesToSpooge said:


> did you see her with her shirt off?  if not, then you have work to do, my friend.



I believe Chee is a straight female, therefore she possesses 100% resistance to boobies


----------



## Chee (Dec 8, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I believe Chee is a straight female, therefore she possesses 100% resistance to boobies



Even the ugliest chick can have a nice pair of honkers.


----------



## ez (Dec 8, 2009)

i posted him doing the song and dance in one of the previous pages

it's pretty fuckin' hilarious when one ends up realizing it's the same guy that plays a twisted murderer


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Even the ugliest chick can have a nice pair of honkers.



!!!! make that 99% resistant :ho

I just remember lithgow from 3rd rock from the sun and he was a pretty funny guy, oddly enough I had a strong gut feeling saying that he would kick ass in this role which he did :ho.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 8, 2009)

^My dad's been a Lithgow fan for YEARS.  He KNEW he'd kick ass in this role.  And by golly does he!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> I think she's incredibly ugly. Don't know how anybody could think that thing was hot.



I agree, something bout her face is ugly as hell.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 8, 2009)

The latest episode was amazing, especially the ending. So anxious so nervous to see what happens in the finale.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2009)

But you gotta admit she does look like his daughter.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 8, 2009)

Authur being killed by Jonah?  Will they go that route?



Kaki said:


> But you gotta admit she does look like his daughter.


That stupid fucking cunt.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 8, 2009)

What preview are people talking about?

Youtube me.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2009)

Preview:

Bear


----------



## Chee (Dec 8, 2009)

UGH. I can't wait any longer. Especially now that Deb knows about Brian Moser being Dexter's brother! I WANT TO WATCH IT. >_<


----------



## CERN (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow. Just finished watching it and all I can say is last night's episode was the absolutely epic. 

One long week until the finale.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 8, 2009)

Pain In The Ass said:


> What preview are people talking about?
> 
> Youtube me.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 8, 2009)

I cannot wait for the Season Finale,it's going to be so fucking awesome .


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 8, 2009)

Trinity is the same guy from _3rd Rock from the Sun_. Fucking awesome show, that was. John Lithgow.  

The waiting game won't be arduous for me. Every week flies by! God, I'm excited! -spaz-


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> UGH. I can't wait any longer. Especially now that Deb knows about Brian Moser being Dexter's brother! I WANT TO WATCH IT. >_<


duuuuude no preview spoilers please


----------



## CERN (Dec 8, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> This might help or make it worse
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ohh. spoileriffic.


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2009)

OH GAWD. I WANT TO CLICK IT. 

AND I CLICKED IT. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2009)

Must avoid spoilers before Sunday!


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2009)

GAWD. This is gonna be awesome! pek


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2009)

i dont know  what  excites me more the deb angle or lithgow possibly escaping dexter!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2009)

There was a point where I wanted him to escape dexter...I mentioned it here. It's troublesome when he always gets the big bad on his table. 
That was before they revealed his family. 
But once again, he has gotten too close and the end is clear.


----------



## Grape (Dec 9, 2009)

Must avoid spoilers.

Anyone who posts a spoiler before *THE EPISODE* should be given a lifetime IP ban, and have their account deleted. I will kill spoilering mofos.

Best. Season. Yet.

And I know, because season one was undoubtedly the best prior to this, and I am rewatching it as we speak. It's not even close to this. Though Biney was fucking epic win.

Though I think Masuka was the funniest in Season one.. Angel is always the shit obviously. God I love this fucking show. I think I will cry when it ends for good. :'(


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 9, 2009)

^Ends for good?  SCOFF SCOFF!!!! Neg reps for neg thoughts


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2009)

DAMN that seems harsh. i wonder if there is a cliffhanger finale


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 11, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Preview:
> 
> _I'm So Tired_


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2009)

Season 1 is awesome. I miss Brian Moser.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 13, 2009)

tick tock tick tock tick tock


----------



## Chee (Dec 13, 2009)

One more day. D:


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2009)

Tonight's the night!!  


Then we wait 9 months of hell...


----------



## silly (Dec 13, 2009)

WHAT TIME ITS OUT ?


----------



## Chee (Dec 13, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> Tonight's the night!!
> 
> 
> Then we wait 9 months of hell...



Breaking Bad starts in March. 

That will calm the wait for a couple of months.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXkud7v-zsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> Breaking Bad starts in March.
> 
> That will calm the wait for a couple of months.



I'll try it out


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2009)

1 more hour!


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 13, 2009)

50 MINS!!  Last week's is on now.  Gonna shower up! That should kill some time .


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm going crazy waiting


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2009)

9 more mins!!!!!!! ANTICIPATION IS KILLING ME!!!


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2009)

i gotta wait another 3~ hours for a fucking download. argggh life sucks


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2009)

^ LOL

It's starting


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2009)

WOW THIS EPISODE IS


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2009)

Think I'll avoid this thread till I see the episode.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Think I'll avoid this thread till I see the episode.



Same, sounds epic


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2009)

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH  HOLY SHIT NO MORE BIG BREAST LEFT ON THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2009)

WOWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 13, 2009)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 13, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.

So much for the "shocking ending" being network hype....Seriously....


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2009)

MOTHERFUCK THEY KILLED THE WRONG BITCH!!!


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Will Debra be suspicious as to why Trinity came after Dex's wife or will they all just assume he chose Rita cause she was the only one in Homicide (well, she was the only one related to someone in Homicide) who fit his pattern.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 13, 2009)

[sp]*NOOOOOO!!*

They killed Rita! They killed Rita! 

WWWWry![/sp]


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




OH.

EM.

GEE.

seriously though kinda pissed cause i've seen that prediction thrown around a decent amount.  lol in fact i saw one post responding to such a prediction with "oh i think the writers would be a lil smarter than a bunch of people on the internet".



still, kinda sweet that harrison was born in blood.

also, anybody else think its hysterically fucked up that cody and aster get to go to disneyworld only to come home and find out their mom is dead.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2009)

I knew it was coming too.  But it was a little weird with the timing of the events.  Hard to tell what time it was when things happen since it would be day or night right after each other.

I'm going to need a mental break from all this.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was just....damn. Everything in this episode is filled with irony starting with the phone advice. Trinity wasn't being remorseful he was subtling gloating of his victory. No, Rita.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 13, 2009)

I was expecting something shocking. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 With Dexter coming home it just didn't feel right at all.  The interview afterwards with Lithgow and Hall was really good too.  I'll officially say now that this has been the best season.  However will Dexter manage being a single dad?  How will he cope with knowing this is his fault? I'm also wondering if Rita will come back in his head like his dad.  Soooo many questions as to how they are going to pull off the next season and so on and so forth.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I predict this will be something like my friend's description of Sweeney Todd. "He starts out crazy, then he snaps."


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 13, 2009)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I predict this will be something like my friend's description of Sweeney Todd. "He starts out crazy, then he snaps."




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's been crazy since the start.  How he *snaps* and who he snaps on will be most interesting.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 13, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He's been crazy since the start.  How he *snaps* and who he snaps on will be most interesting.


[sp]"He starts out crazy" = "He's been crazy since the start"[/sp]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2009)

i wonder if they will go back on the part arthur visited the precint


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah Season 5 will be so juicy.  Deb already looks at Dexter with suspicion and with him rejecting more of Harry's Code, he's going to be out of control.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 13, 2009)

Should've answered the phone Dex. Damn.


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Season 5 will be so juicy.  Deb already looks at Dexter with suspicion and with him rejecting more of Harry's Code, he's going to be out of control.


The way she looked at him in Trinity's garage is the same look I imagine she'll give him anytime she sees him after she finds out he is a serial killer.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 13, 2009)

Gooba said:


> [sp]"He starts out crazy" = "He's been crazy since the start"[/sp]




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking you meant it as season 5 would be the start.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2009)

The episode aired so are spoilers still necessary, just curious?


----------



## Chee (Dec 13, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOO! RITA!!!!!

I liked you even though everyone else didn't.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 13, 2009)

I liked Rita fine enough.  I definitely didn't *hate* Harrison enough to want to see that for him :-/


Violent-nin said:


> The episode aired so are spoilers still necessary, just curious?


I think it's been just *that* shocking of a finale that we just don't want to ruin it for those who haven't seen it yet (aren't we so nice?).  But technically I guess it should be fair game.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2009)

im still in awe of it all too much going on!!


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll miss Rita.  She was Dexter's first and only love.  

Worst part is Dexter will blame himself for it.  He let Arthur have a chance.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm just treating it as fair game, plus I'm too lazy to write in spoilers after an episode ends.

Okay first off......NO, FUCK! The one person I didn't want to die from Trinity ends up getting killed, I'm so pissed/sad, I'm going to miss my Rita(Julie Benz) dearly. 

Crazy finale, I'm pissed Trinity got to Rita but I was fearing for her safety the entire episode.

Deb finally connected the dots for the most part, be interesting so see where things go from here.

Quinn needs to shut the fuck up, seriously this guy just needs to get killed....he isn't half as cool as Doakes was.

I don't what will happen with Dexter, he's going to loose it even more in season 5 without Rita around, I wonder if he'll raise all 3 kids.


----------



## Chee (Dec 13, 2009)

I think that Paul's parents will adopt them.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2009)

It all makes sense when Arthur said "It's already over."

And Dexter's wish is to be free of the Dark Passenger? Wow, interesting way to end the series perhaps.


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 14, 2009)

I just started watching the series a while ago (the first one I saw was Arthur kidnapping that kid).  I have to say:  what a total mindfuck.  An excellent conclusion nevertheless.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2009)

> And Dexter's wish is to be free of the Dark Passenger? Wow, interesting way to end the series perhaps.


 Yeah, but it went out the window a few minutes after that monologue.


----------



## Frieza (Dec 14, 2009)

DAMNIT, I am still so hurt that Rita is gone..I did not think that could happen, but then I connected with her being a part of the cast. It feels like I lost another family member. Dexter wont be back till September.. that is more than enough time to heal after that mindfuck


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

My mind has been blank since I just watched the ending.



ShadowReij said:


> That was just....damn. Everything in this episode is filled with irony starting with the phone advice.* Trinity wasn't being remorseful he was subtling gloating of his victory.* No, Rita.


Son of a bitch


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 14, 2009)

No 

She wasn't meant to die.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 14, 2009)

Dexter made a big booboo this season. Now we gonna find out what happens when a madman snaps. I wish Arthur was still alive so Dex could go after him in a crazed state.

Arthur is one of the most bad-ass mofo's ever. Because of him, the great Lundy is dead, and the ever so careful Dexter was fucked over like never before


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Dec 14, 2009)

Holy fuckin jumpin shitballz, do they know how to write a finale. I hated Rita and i wanted her to die for so long, but now that she's dead, i kinda feel bad for it. Also, the harrison crying thing was such a mindfuck. 

I have a new found respect for Lithgow now. His acting was chillingly creepy, and it represented everything we wanted in a good serial killer.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just wow.....I wonder if they will do what happened to the kids in the books in the upcoming season.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 14, 2009)

While Arthur is getting killed:
Dexter: Nothing is inevitible.
Arthur: It's already over.

Arthur won I think, he only had to die. Dexter has to live with his life spiraling downwards. Next season will be a season where Dexter is in the focus of the police department, albeit maybe not as a suspect.

Anyone wonder if Dexter's going to be a single parent? I don't think raising children alone is quite conducive with the time requirements of his meticulous kind of serial killing.

PS! Lithgow has been fucking awesome!


----------



## vivEnergy (Dec 14, 2009)

I thought the worst they would go for would be for Rita to discover the true side of Dexter in some kind of face oof with Arthur and Dex. They did worse.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2009)

After the finale so many questions have been raised, of all the seasons this one ended on the biggest cliffhanger. Now were in the torture of waiting till September.

I will miss Rita. At least I can watch Julie Benz in the new Rambo according to IMDB.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 14, 2009)

I will miss those beautiful breasts


----------



## olaf (Dec 14, 2009)

but explain to me how did he know where they live? and wasn't he more fixed on escaping than taking revenge?

just bugs me


----------



## Jotun (Dec 14, 2009)

such a mindfuck, jesus christ


----------



## insane111 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow. That ending alone pretty much redeemed these last 2 boring seasons for me. I was afraid Dexter was going downhill just like every other Showtime program does after a few seasons. With a setup like that, season 5 could finally be the one that beats season 1 if they do it right.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 14, 2009)

Did anybody else go to bed, then wake up this morning thinking about the finale, becoming all sad again?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 14, 2009)

*WTF
*


 I don't like Rita but I didn't want her to die


----------



## ragnara (Dec 14, 2009)

Holy shit, I wanted her to die but now that it's happened it just feels sad. They really mindfucked me with that happy ending theme before Dexter found her.

Deb discovering Dexters past was nice to see though, she and the kids are one step closer to knowing Dexter's true self.


----------



## Munken (Dec 14, 2009)

She's not dead, she just fell asleep while she was on her period.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 14, 2009)

Debra killed Rita after finding out she kissed that guy.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2009)

I keep wondering if he will find himself accepted by some authorities or dead. 

It's logical to stick with the flip to embarrassing the dark passenger as they ended the season with him like that. To realize, if only briefly, that he only kills because he needs to.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Dec 14, 2009)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!

...the hell was that...

  

Worst cliffhanger EVER.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2009)

Well this was a great season, makes up for season 2-3 IMO. Fucked up finale.


----------



## Frieza (Dec 14, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Did anybody else go to bed, then wake up this morning thinking about the finale, becoming all sad again?



Yes I was sad when I woke up again, Arthur the character pisses me off so much. He did a good job acting. I am sorry for Rita being gone I would of loved to see her stay.. I hope Dexter is able to grow from these huge fucking mistakes.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 14, 2009)

didn't know there was a dexter thread here O_O

wow, the ending left me with i giant W T F!
when did trinity kill rita? i thought he was on the run ffs... maybe it was suicid? hmm both not possible imo :>
killed by someone else? who. the neighbour? omg what a cliffhanger


----------



## ez (Dec 14, 2009)

this entire episode seemed so erratic, but i guess that's a theme the writers wanted to sustain throughout. i really didn't like how trinity had a car breakdown. dumbest deus ex machina in the series so far. not to mention dexter being right on his trail as soon as that happened. this gave me even more of a problem when it was revealed that trinity offed his family - dexter had time enough to track him down and remove a part of his car, but not enough to notice that he was setting up to kill his family?

all in all, there was a bit of inconsistency here. that said, i wasn't surprised that rita ended up dying; everything seemed to being far too well for dexter after all.

i enjoyed the ep and all, but the final 15 or so minutes left a bad taste in my mouth. i liked the prolonged convo the two had too; and i lol'd at dexter's boat name being shown. slice of life ftw.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 14, 2009)

> this entire episode seemed so erratic, but i guess that's a theme the writers wanted to sustain throughout. i really didn't like how trinity had a car breakdown. dumbest deus ex machina in the series so far. not to mention dexter being right on his trail as soon as that happened. this gave me even more of a problem when it was revealed that trinity offed his family - dexter had time enough to track him down and remove a part of his car, but not enough to notice that he was setting up to kill his family?
> 
> all in all, there was a bit of inconsistency here. that said, i wasn't surprised that rita ended up dying; everything seemed to being far too well for dexter after all.
> 
> i enjoyed the ep and all, but the final 15 or so minutes left a bad taste in my mouth. i liked the prolonged convo the two had too; and i lol'd at dexter's boat name being shown. slice of life ftw.


Here is the probable timeline.

Trinity kills Rita
Trinity drives away and parks somewhere else
Dex find's Trinity's car and removes a part
Trinity goes on the run
Dex follows

Not inconsistent.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2009)

Season 5 is going to be so interesting due all the unanswered questions left by the finale of season 4.

Oh and also Quinn saying he'll beat down Dexter if he knocks him down again is a joke. Let's see that little bitch Quinn try and take on Dexter during season 5.


----------



## Ender (Dec 14, 2009)

OMFG!!! JUST OMFG!!! Holy shit what a mindfuck!!    I knew someone was gonna die but I NEVER expected Rita. She was Dexter's lifeline, I always figured he'd lose it if she died and now we'll see what the writers do next season. I've read a lot of different theories on other sites. One of em makes sense, bout Trinity's family finding bout Dexter, and Deb finding the real reason behind why Rita was killed. Oh god...I can't think...next season is gonna be friggen crazy......


----------



## Pompous (Dec 14, 2009)

I had been wanting Rita to die since forever, and once I saw the scene where she's like "you can change and get rid of your darkness blablabla" I knew it would happen. Still, the execution was perfect and certainly keeps me pumped for S5. I'm glad Debra learned about Dexter, it would have been annoying if it had all been there for nothing.


----------



## olaf (Dec 14, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Here is the probable timeline.
> 
> Trinity kills Rita
> Trinity drives away and parks somewhere else
> ...


only if they hinted this, I wouldn't have any problem with it


----------



## Ender (Dec 14, 2009)

why do ppl keep on doubting that Trinity killed her?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2009)

Pretty sure Trinity killed Rita, it's just the time frame he had to kill her and all was very short and in the end it was a mind-fuck.


----------



## ez (Dec 14, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Here is the probable timeline.
> 
> Trinity kills Rita
> Trinity drives away and parks somewhere else
> ...



that's a probable timeline sure, but the details aren't explained.

how did trinity find dexter's house? it didn't seem to be publicly listed. but even if it were, how long did it take him to manipulate his way into their house? and his killing ritual is usually slow. 

but leaving that aside, how does dexter know where to find trinity's car, unless he's to look in the vicinity of his own household? 

a discernible explanation for all that happened isn't given as far as i'm concerned. it's a rushed conclusion in which we're supposed to fill in the blanks as we see fit.


----------



## Ender (Dec 14, 2009)

he was at Debra's. they don't actually show him leaving. he could've easily looked around and investigated. if she has a pic of dexter, which im sure she does, he'll know that shes related to him and look around for mail from or to him, which im sure is there. plus theres a lot of things that a matter of public record, one just has to know where to look.

the car thing confused me but he could've easily done it at the shop, if it was stored overnight or something. he had the autoshop stub


----------



## Pompous (Dec 14, 2009)

Well there was certainly alot of off screen happenings that we just have to assume


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2009)

you know I was thinking why he had that huge giant grin driving that convertible then I realized it wasn't the getaway he was grinning about.  It was Rita....man

Dexter has a lot to deal with next season.  Single Father, remorse, quinn.

I mean there has to be a bit of backlash into this.  Dexter plans a vacation of the kids to Disneyland and plans a seperate vacation with Rita only to find her Dead in a Bathtub.  Who will babysit harrison? while dexter goes on his usual killing spree.  

Can't wait for next season


----------



## superattackpea (Dec 14, 2009)

cozen said:


> this entire episode seemed so erratic, but i guess that's a theme the writers wanted to sustain throughout. i really didn't like how trinity had a car breakdown. dumbest deus ex machina in the series so far. not to mention dexter being right on his trail as soon as that happened. this gave me even more of a problem when it was revealed that trinity offed his family - dexter had time enough to track him down and remove a part of his car, but not enough to notice that he was setting up to kill his family?
> 
> all in all, there was a bit of inconsistency here. that said, i wasn't surprised that rita ended up dying; everything seemed to being far too well for dexter after all.
> 
> i enjoyed the ep and all, but the final 15 or so minutes left a bad taste in my mouth. i liked the prolonged convo the two had too; and i lol'd at dexter's boat name being shown. slice of life ftw.



Dexter was hiding in the mustang when trinity was killing Rita, the voice mail said she had to turn around to get her ID, which would make it late morning when she got home. Trinity kills here while Dexter is sabotaging the mustang. Trinity picks up the mustang late in the afternoon with Dexter either in the trunk or waiting close by to follow.  

I just wish Dexter could have told Rita about his killings, that feels like the only door that can never be closed, whether or not she would have truly accepted him, could have been a great point in the story. And I don't think her reaction to the bay harbor butcher can necessarily be considered enough of an answer to that.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 14, 2009)

HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT.

This show is amazing.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't see why they have to explicitly explain what happened, or even hint at the exact timeline.  It is a TV show that wants to show us the important parts.  They aren't supposed to waste all sorts of time going into detail when simply showing her murdered like that is enough to get the plot point across.


----------



## ez (Dec 14, 2009)

and that's fine, for you. i tend to like exposition in the series i follow, usually. especially good ones.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 14, 2009)

OK...  So Dex calls the police (sis), right?  He doesn't dispose of her 'cause she puts too much ugly focus on him, right?  Yeah, probably can't make it look like she ran.

Quinn will think Dexter killed her and made it look like Trinity did it.  Dexter might have to explain a link between him and Trinity, which is the family, but that opens other nasty accusations.  Of course...  Didn't they show Angel walking behind Lithgow in the station?  Could be a link there too...  Security footage showing Dexter and Arthur talking.  Arthur killing a mother of two (plus one) in a bath tub is not part of the cycle, so if scutiny really comes down, it will have to be revenge and not pure chance that allays any suspicion.

As for the timeline...  Arthur searches Deb's apartment, find a picture with Dexter.  Maybe even one with Rita too.  There are lots of ways he could find out the new address there.  Then, the next day Arthur scopes Dexter's place and by chance Rita comes home.  She is killed in the tub, as it's the easiest way out of the methods Trinity uses.  There is lots of time for this to happen, as the raid of Arthur's home takes place.  (An hour to kill Rita and clean up?)  Then Dexter gets the idea that Arthur will be taking his old car.  Dex goes to the auto shop and takes out the oil cap.  (They should have show this, but didn't want to ruin the surprise, I guess.)  Dex follows Trinity, then we know the rest.

They should have shown more, I think, but probably felt they should keep up suspense as much as possible.  Some things they should have shown: Arthur finding Dexter's place (could have him watching as Rita leaves, since Dex leaves right after), Dexter being sly at the autoshop.  But, all in all, a great ending to the season.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 14, 2009)

Live chat with John Lithgow 

Music Department


----------



## Ender (Dec 14, 2009)

sweet,thx!!


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

cozen said:


> this entire episode seemed so erratic, but i guess that's a theme the writers wanted to sustain throughout. i really didn't like how trinity had a car breakdown. dumbest deus ex machina in the series so far. not to mention dexter being right on his trail as soon as that happened. this gave me even more of a problem when it was revealed that trinity offed his family - dexter had time enough to track him down and remove a part of his car, but not enough to notice that he was setting up to kill his family?
> 
> all in all, there was a bit of inconsistency here. that said, i wasn't surprised that rita ended up dying; everything seemed to being far too well for dexter after all.
> 
> i enjoyed the ep and all, but the final 15 or so minutes left a bad taste in my mouth. i liked the prolonged convo the two had too; and i lol'd at dexter's boat name being shown. slice of life ftw.



Dexter took a part out of Arthur's car. After he hit Arthur's head with the car hood he threw down a piece of an engine.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2009)

Dex does not follow arthur, he hides in his car. 



> Well this was a great season, makes up for season 2-3 IMO. Fucked up finale.


 Whatever man. All of the seasons had great big bads. Only thing is skinner could have been more hardcore.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

The serial killer in the third season was dumb. He was more of Debra's problem then Dexter's problem.

Season 1, 2 and 4 were great. Can't wait for 5.


----------



## ez (Dec 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> Dexter took a part out of Arthur's car. After he hit Arthur's head with the car hood he threw down a piece of an engine.



no he didn't do so _afterward_. rewatch the scene. he asks "where's my fucking oil cap?" or something to that effect, right before dexter appears from the shadows, surrounded by smoke, and hits him with the hood of his car.  

and even if he had, it wouldn't explain why arthur's broke down beforehand, because it's obvious that his car malfunctioned due to dexter removing that particular part.



			
				Dionysus said:
			
		

> As for the timeline... Arthur searches Deb's apartment, find a picture with Dexter. Maybe even one with Rita too. There are lots of ways he could find out the new address there. Then, the next day Arthur scopes Dexter's place and by chance Rita comes home. She is killed in the tub, as it's the easiest way out of the methods Trinity uses. There is lots of time for this to happen, as the raid of Arthur's home takes place. (An hour to kill Rita and clean up?) Then Dexter gets the idea that Arthur will be taking his old car. Dex goes to the auto shop and takes out the oil cap. (They should have show this, but didn't want to ruin the surprise, I guess.) Dex follows Trinity, then we know the rest.



this is just you filling in the details from your own interpretations of events - i could do the same, but it really wouldn't feel genuine to me.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 14, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Dex does not follow arthur, he hides in his car.


Kinda hard not to follow someone if you're hiding in their car. 



cozen said:


> this is just you filling in the details from your own interpretations of events - i could do the same, but it really wouldn't feel genuine to me.


Uhm...  This is largely what you should be gleaning from the sequence of events we see.  This is just you not being able to fill in the blanks.  Are you suggesting some other chronological order?  Perhaps Rita was killed before Dexter saw her off and after the raid on the Mitchell household.  Oh... that doesn't make sense.

They could have shown more, but there is nothing logically out of place.  I explained what they could have shown extra, but it wasn't absolutely necessary.  Not everyone needs things spelled out explicitly.  Things are rather boring for me, eventually, if they are.


----------



## ez (Dec 14, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Kinda hard not to follow someone if you're hiding in their car.
> 
> 
> Uhm...  This is largely what you should be gleaning from the sequence of events we see.  This is just you not being able to fill in the blanks.  Are you suggesting some other chronological order?  Perhaps Rita was killed before Dexter saw her off and after the raid on the Mitchell household.  Oh... that doesn't make sense.
> ...



where did i imply that people other than me need things explained properly? nowhere. 

god is in the details.


----------



## CERN (Dec 14, 2009)

RITA NO !!!!!!

I didn't think they would actually kill her off. 

Season 5 is so damn far away. What am I to do with myself until then.


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know what's with all the Rita haters.  She doesn't seem that annoying.

Anyways, scale of 1 to 10, how badly do I need to see all of the seasons before this?  My internet is shit, so it's probably best I know ahead of time.


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2009)

"He knows my name and occupation, he can find my family"

"oh hey, it's the fuckin Karate Kid"

Fuck Quinn. 

I so saw Ritas death coming. Jesus. Had higher hopes for the finale though. Wish Debra would have found out


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 14, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> I don't know what's with all the Rita haters.  She doesn't seem that annoying.
> 
> Anyways, scale of 1 to 10, how badly do I need to see all of the seasons before this?  My internet is shit, so it's probably best I know ahead of time.


Yes:


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

> "oh hey, it's the fuckin Karate Kid"
> 
> Fuck Quinn.



Yea, he is so annoying.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 14, 2009)

Did anyone else laugh a bit when Quinn was threatening Dexter?


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 14, 2009)

^I did.  Just thought to myself "if you only knew, Quinn..."


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2009)

Rita haters like myself are thrilled by these turn of events.  Plenty of us have been hoping for her death for a long time.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 14, 2009)

Quinn must die next season.  The fact that he outlasted Doakes is so wrong


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2009)

why do people hate rita? 

the show won't be the same without her.i'm not saying she's a major character. but like doakes, a piece of the show is missing.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

Rob` said:


> Did anyone else laugh a bit when Quinn was threatening Dexter?





nightmistress said:


> ^I did.  Just thought to myself "if you only knew, Quinn..."



He really has no idea who he's messing with. 



~Gesy~ said:


> why do people hate rita?
> 
> the show won't be the same without her.i'm not saying she's a major character. but like doakes, a piece of the show is missing.



I liked her. Even though she didn't know about Dexter's dark passenger, she was still very understanding once he opened up a little bit.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2009)

> Kinda hard not to follow someone if you're hiding in their car.


 Well, just wanted to be clear that he was not following him like in his car.....

Again, I was dissapointed by the conversation Dexter has with Aurther when he got him on his table.  The stage was wonderful though. 
I wanted him to tell him how he was the better killer, but he was working towards the angle of giving up killing.  It also got a lot of significance when we saw trinity killed Rita.  

Still, if you all are mad about the karate kid comment, Aruther totally told off dexter in front of his lab. This is after he chocked him with a belt and threatened him and blackmailed him.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe Arthur was the cab driver


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> He really has no idea who he's messing with.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked her. Even though she didn't know about Dexter's dark passenger, she was still very understanding once he opened up a little bit.



i think she knew dexter was hiding something, she just trusted dexter enough not to find out what.what ticks me off is how dexter using her death as an excuse to keep killing calling it fate when it was really the choices he made.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2009)

Fate is the choices you make.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 14, 2009)

If he'd just let Arthur go and jump to his death that time, everything would have been fine. Man he really will kick himself.


----------



## Serp (Dec 14, 2009)

You guys are sooooooo slow, it was Doakes who killed Rita, proof and evidence why inside spoiler.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> i think she knew dexter was hiding something, she just trusted dexter enough not to find out what.what ticks me off is how dexter using her death as an excuse to keep killing calling it fate when it was really the choices he made.



He knows its his fault. He shouldn't have gotten so close to Arthur like that.



Serp said:


> You guys are sooooooo slow, it was Doakes who killed Rita, proof and evidence why inside spoiler.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Cyborg Doakes. Win.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 14, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Rita haters like myself are thrilled by these turn of events.  Plenty of us have been hoping for her death for a long time.


Awesome!Hopefully we'll get back the Dexter that we had in season 1. Now that Dexter is an extreme badass.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Fate is the choices you make.



hmm thats another way to look at it. but another way he could have went was to stop killing in order to honer rita.



Chee said:


> He knows its his fault. He shouldn't have gotten so close to Arthur like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah Arthur was going to give him a free pass.


isn't it suspicious that trinity killed his wife though? didn't batista witness trinity talking to dexter in the police station.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2009)

Who else think Dex has room for one more imaginary friend? 
Rita could be it for a bit. Maybe Brian, reassuring Dexter that he turned out alright and that Harrison would be OK too. 

But if they listened to fans, they would give him a Doaks imaginary friend. Doaks and Rita team up ....they were both indirectly killed by him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2009)

doakes as his imaginary friend would be funny.

"thats some sick shit friend"

harry is more like dexter's conscience/inner thoughts though


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2009)

Didn't Doaks make a comment about Rita?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2009)

did he say something like "Damn, Id fuck that bitch" lol


----------



## Pompous (Dec 14, 2009)

So I suspect season 5 will go something like this:
-Dexter has to report this to the police because covering it up would be horrible and the only thing he could do otherwise is report Rita missing, she has no motives for leaving and it would make him look suspicious.
-FBI have taken over, so they start investigating Dexter, making Dexter's life even more difficult.
-Astor and Cody continue to live with their grandparents and they will see more of their real dad, creating another source of stress for Dexter.
-Quinn continues to be suspicious. He will use his experience from Christine as a catalyst/excuse to investigate Dexter on his own terms, despite the office tension, especially Debra. As he uncovers more things about previous seasons, he'll get really creeped out but doesn't have the necessary evidence. Debra may eventually help him out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 14, 2009)

Pompous said:


> So I suspect season 5 will go something like this:
> -Dexter has to report this to the police because covering it up would be horrible and the only thing he could do otherwise is report Rita missing, she has no motives for leaving and it would make him look suspicious.
> -FBI have taken over, so they start investigating Dexter, making Dexter's life even more difficult.
> -Astor and Cody continue to live with their grandparents and they will see more of their real dad, creating another source of stress for Dexter.
> -Quinn continues to be suspicious. He will use his experience from Christine as a catalyst/excuse to investigate Dexter on his own terms, despite the office tension, especially Debra. As he uncovers more things about previous seasons, he'll get really creeped out but doesn't have the necessary evidence. Debra may eventually help him out.


Astor and Cody's real dad was killed in jail in season 2.


----------



## Serp (Dec 14, 2009)

Doakes as Quinns imaginary friend


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2009)

> Astor and Cody will see more of their real dad,










> Doakes as Quinns imaginary friend


 Doakes is a ghost that everyone can see. He tells them that Dexter is a killer, but they are OK with his M.O. Dexter stabilizes his mental state when the ending to season one becomes reality.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

I think Dexter will snap in season 5. Season 5 will be the series finale, Dexter goes on a killing rampage or something.

Those psychos, they are crazy. 



> -Astor and Cody continue to live with their grandparents and they will see more of their real dad, creating another source of stress for Dexter.



Dad is dead.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2009)

> I think Dexter will snap in season 5. Season 5 will be the series finale, Dexter goes on a killing rampage or something.


 Sounds good. The other crazy option would be if the FBI were like in Boondock Saints. That way Lundy could have really teamed up with Dexter.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 14, 2009)

Next season Astor and Cody will join the cult of Shyamalamoman...or whatever the fuck its called


----------



## Pompous (Dec 14, 2009)

I totally forgot about that. Oh well.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Next season Astor and Cody will join the cult of Shyamalamoman...or whatever the fuck its called



The cult of Shamwow.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> Dad is dead.




Mom is dead


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Mom is dead



Come back home from Disney world and you find your mom dead in a bloody bathtub. Fun fun fun.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2009)

This was Deb's strongest season as a character in my opinion.  I think she deserves an Emmy for her work.  (Peggy was pretty damn good on Mad Men too.)  So I guess a nomination would be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2009)

Season 5 will almost certainly be about the rest of them putting Dexter under the microscope, and probably Debra finding out his murderous secrets. 

I liked the previous finales better than this one. What was up with Harrison sitting in a pool of blood? Arthur is one remorseless bastard if he's making a point of spilling his mum's blood all over him before taking her into the tub, I wouldn't have expected that as his kills are characteristically very personal... possibly this one was different as it was out of the cycle though.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe she thought Dexter was in the bathroom so she went to the bathroom door with Harrison still in her arms. That was probably when Arthur got her.

Bloody water probably got on the floor from her trying to resist Arthur.

Dunno, that situation was pretty weird.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2009)

Rita might not be dead for good though.  Julie Benz has a bad habit of coming back.


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> I think Dexter will snap in season 5. Season 5 will be the series finale, Dexter goes on a killing rampage or something.
> 
> Those psychos, they are crazy.



In my opinion, his death would serve as a much better finale.  That or putting him in a prison and seeing him tear the shit out of the dirtbags around him.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Rita might not be dead for good though.  Julie Benz has a bad habit of coming back.



Rita on one shoulder and Harry on the other. 



dreams lie said:


> In my opinion, his death would serve as a much better finale.  That or putting him in a prison and seeing him tear the shit out of the dirtbags around him.



He kills himself with Debra knowing about the true Dexter and then she adopts Harrison.

Code of Debra.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 14, 2009)

olaf said:


> only if they hinted this, I wouldn't have any problem with it



They did.

Dex found the repairman's bill in Arthur's wallet, he went over, sabotaged the car, hid in the trunk and simply had to wait.

On topic, sickfuck finale, of all the characters I never thought Rita would die. This is going to turn everything upside down in dexter's world, we may lose Cody & Aster, its a shame, I actually liked Cody better than Harrison ever since his creepy moment when he spoke with Debra about lundy dying.

That would leave Dex and the baby alone, which is kinda bad. How do you keep murdering people when you're a single parent. I'm almost hoping he's just gonna give up on everything and send all the kids to their grand parents'.

Rita died because Dexter gave  Arthur a chance, I hope we find a cold robot-like dexter next season, thirsty for blood and deadlier than ever, back to his season 1 self.


----------



## SOLID (Dec 15, 2009)

Rita's death was expected throughout the episode, so the ending wasn't a shock for me, but I was like:"oh god, they really did it !". 
it was a great ending for a great season, and John Lithgow did a great job.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 15, 2009)

erictheking said:


> What was up with Harrison sitting in a pool of blood? Arthur is one remorseless bastard if he's making a point of spilling his mum's blood all over him before taking her into the tub, I wouldn't have expected that as his kills are characteristically very personal... possibly this one was different as it was out of the cycle though.


The way he killed Kyle Butler the last episode was showed how brutal Trinity can be.  I suspect the Arthur blamed Dexter for ruining his life and family (as twisted as that may seem) and sought to do the same.  Killing the innocent Harrison would definitely be too much for the guy.


----------



## metronomy (Dec 15, 2009)

For me an amazing end, to what was probably one of the best seasons of T.V I have ever seen.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

Holy   shit


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice ending.. We all knew it could happen, but it was still surprising, now for Quinn...


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope Dex kills Quinn next season. I so want to see Quinn's reaction.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hope Dex kills Quinn next season. I so want to see Quinn's reaction.



I want the same thing, tired of Quinn already. I miss Doakes.


----------



## Nuzents (Dec 15, 2009)

Quinn is a sorry rip off of Doakes it seems, I want him to die and don't want him to get as close as Doakes did.  

What a crazy finale, mann I wonder if Trinity killed Rita.  I know we only seen Trinity find Deb's place and I guess he could have went and looked around some more, but he seemed to frustrated to do that.  

Anyways, Dexter being a single parent, I don't see that going to well for him.  I wonder if they will bring in new girls for Dexter to date next season, I like the crazy ones 

Deb should get closer to Dexter dark nature, everything Harry is saying seems to be happening slowly.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope Deb finds out in the next season, I think she will. She's so close.


----------



## ragnara (Dec 15, 2009)

I am waiting to see Dexter taking Harrison with him on his kills next season, either that or he gets Deb to move in with him.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 15, 2009)

^Deb won't be as naive about Dexter being gone at late hours...


----------



## ragnara (Dec 15, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> ^Deb won't be as naive about Dexter being gone at late hours...



It won't be a problem if she becomes his loving accomplice


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

I want Dexter to move in with Deb. :ho


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> I want Dexter to move in with Deb. :ho



That would be hot.  :ho


----------



## Ender (Dec 15, 2009)

i dont think the writers will write in i*c*st   XD


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

It's not i*c*st. 

Legally they are brother and sister but they really aren't. :ho

It would be so hot.


----------



## ragnara (Dec 15, 2009)

Not to forget they are together in reality, it would be nothing less than justice 

Also I want to see Masuka's reaction to that.


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's not i*c*st.
> 
> Legally they are brother and sister but they really aren't. :ho
> 
> It would be so hot.



That's worse.  They would have to write in i*c*st and support for moral loopholes.  

Although yes, Deb is the hottest character right now.  I just wish her script doesn't swear so much.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

I love her swearing. 

Fucking fooking fuck.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2009)

I hate Debra and her no tits character.....why is there such a fetish for A cup boobs in this show


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Debra. 

She was sexy when she took off her shirt.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 15, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> That's worse.  They would have to write in i*c*st and support for moral loopholes.
> 
> Although yes, Deb is the hottest character right now.  I just wish her script doesn't swear so much.


Yeah, she says does a lot of unnecessary cursing.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 15, 2009)

It's always annoying to wait another year for the next season after a cliffhanger like this, meh... 

Anything else I should catch up on..?


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> It's always annoying to wait another year for the next season after a cliffhanger like this, meh...
> 
> Anything else I should catch up on..?



House, Breaking Bad and...hmm...those are the only two good shows that I watch.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 15, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> It's always annoying to wait another year for the next season after a cliffhanger like this, meh...
> 
> Anything else I should catch up on..?


The Mentalist,Lie To Me,and V.


----------



## Ender (Dec 15, 2009)

True Blood, Criminal Minds.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2009)

I second breaking Bad. 3rd season in spring.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Kaki said:


> I second breaking Bad. 3rd season in spring.



Can't fookin' wait.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 15, 2009)

> Although yes, Deb is the hottest character right now. I just wish her script doesn't swear so much.


She's got a sailor's mouth if I've ever seen one lol.

The less shows for me, the better.  Just leaves more time for editing...though i may try to watch the Tudors...


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Tudors any good? I like their commercials but I couldn't get into it.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 15, 2009)

^I keep hearing it is, so I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2009)

This is from a website reporting the Golden Globe nomination:


> Supporting Actor, Series, Miniseries or Movie
> Michael Emerson, “Lost”; Neil Patrick Harris, “How I Met Your Mother”; William Hurt, “Damages”; John Lithgow, “Dexter”; Jeremy Piven, “Entourage.”
> Warming Glow pick: Emerson. Dude is CREEPY.


How the hell can you pick Emerson for being Creepy with Lithgow on the list?

Also, I'm surprised Breaking Bad got no love, that show really is great.


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2009)

Emerson from Lost? He's not creepy.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 16, 2009)

Lithgow wins. I hope.


----------



## superattackpea (Dec 16, 2009)

If they decide to follow up on the guy who's car Dexter hit I bet they'll have Dexter kill him for the lulz, just to show how far he's fallen.


----------



## Spartacus (Dec 16, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH RITARGH!!

A little late, I know, but had to wait for a bit for watching the episode.... Damn, I was happy and sad at the same time, the ending was so bittersweetly executed.

So many things to like for a fan of all out serial killer Dexter, but I kind of liked that Dexter and Rita were getting so close.

They essentially just blew this wide open, it was a good move. Let's see if they can keep up the imagination and entertain us properly next season.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 16, 2009)

My mom and brother are always raving about this show and I think that they're going to force me to watch it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2009)

As long as Lithgow or Piven wins I'm happy.


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2009)

Jessica said:


> My mom and brother are always raving about this show and I think that they're going to force me to watch it.



Go along for the ride, its a ride you'll like.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 16, 2009)

Time for a buzzkill.

The ending was predictable, thus underwhelming, but at least it _*actually*_ fit. It was predictable for two reasons.

First, when you think about it, there are only two characters who could be killed off the show AND evoke a passionate response from the audience: Debra and Rita. No one would care if anyone at the police station died and the kids are sort of a package deal where you'd have to kill both to get the full effect (plus, they were at Disney World.) 

Speaking of DW, isn't that going to be a buzzkill when they get back? "Hey, kids! Your mom was brutally murdered and you're being left in the care of your emotionally-distant stepfather who has a biological son he feels more attached to! Yay!"

Anyway, Rita was the safest "shock" because Deb is too instrumental to the show. At this point, her subplots are the only vaguely interesting ones and she's the only thing that anchors us to the police station. Could you imagine sitting through Quinn, Batista and LaGuerta's shit without her being there? When you add this to the fact that Rita's like the #1 fan complaint (being an intrusive tart and all), it was a no-brainer. 

Secondly, Julie Benz sent out tweets talking about how it would be her special night. Subtle.

As for the rest:

-Quinn is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and will never be Doakes.
-LaGuerta/Batista now is not only a cheesy waste of time but an amoral one. Real romantic...
-Lundy's death was a waste and the subplot petered out with a dissapointing resolution.
-Christina was mostly superfluous and annoying. 
-Writers chickened out on Deb finding out about Dexter (more stalling until next season!)
-Trinity becoming QuadKiller didn't change anything plotwise. I would guess it was meant to be foreshadowing for his last bathtub kill but he'd have been at that point in his cycle regardless. As it stands, it was a cheap way to get everyone on Arthur's trail.

If the writers reveal Astor and Cody were fatally raped by the guy in the Goofy costume, next season actually stands a chance of being nag-free.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 16, 2009)

Im bummed because I have nothing to look forward to on Sunday's now...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2009)

> Anyway, Rita was the safest "shock" because Deb is too instrumental to the show.


 And she is married to MCH. 

I don't see how the kids can stay with dex, unless he turns them into anytime baby sitters. 

I'd rather like to see the imaginary friend idea exploited in some way.  
Now I think Lundy would be the best imaginary friend to set Dexter back on the code once he goes to the dark side. He'll remind him why he is a good serial killer and generally help calm him down.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2009)

I saw the Golden Globe nominations.  I was hoping that Deb would get a Best Supporting nod since she sort of took control of the show this year.

I watch a lot of Mad Men.  It's a well written show.  I cannot understand how January Jones got a nomination, but Elisabeth Moss was ignored.  Sure, Peggy is ugly.  But she was great this season.  She really got screwed.  And I think Connor from Angel (Pete) got screwed too.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 16, 2009)

^Wow that's surprising.  Here's hoping the emmys will give her a chance. Deb annoys me at times but i thought she did pretty well this year.  Was MCH nominated? Was the show in general?  I'm tired of it getting snubbed.  It has to get an award this year.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice little article with Lithgow:




> The actor, who was nominated for a Golden Globe for his portrayal of the Trinity Killer and is a lock for an Emmy, expounded on that a bit as the Q&A continued. Excerpts are below...


Gotta love the confidence!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 16, 2009)

the moment i heard the magic words "Shut up, cunt!" I knew that his GG was being delivered to his doorstep


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I saw the Golden Globe nominations.  I was hoping that Deb would get a Best Supporting nod since she sort of took control of the show this year.



Eww. No I hate the fact she swears so much


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 17, 2009)

^I thought it was funny to see that she was so freakin' junky!!


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 17, 2009)

ROFL!!! OMG!!! HAHA!! Me and my dad were fresh off of Six Feet Under when we started with Dexter.  So you can imagine that seeing Doakes (a new bald black guy) around Dexter all the time giving him *that eye* we had a really hard time with that.  We are finally starting to forget about the Six Feet Under days...until NOW of course!! :rofl


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

lol, I watched Six Feet Under after starting on Dexter so it was pretty much that but reversed.


----------



## Hodor (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

I do hope that the dark passenger pops back up, bigger and badder. The last couple of seasons DP has been pushed aside.


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 19, 2009)

Slowly, watching about one or two episodes a day, I managed to finish season 1.  Fucking glorious, if it wasn't for the fact the finale was somewhat spoiled by the season 4 episodes I saw the last few weeks.  

If I can find myself some time later, I will start on season two.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 28, 2009)

lol at the finale. Harrison gets his first baptism in blood.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh come on Mider.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2010)

Just finished



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 3, 2010)

^Soooooooo late you are my friend .


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2010)

when does next season begin?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 4, 2010)

When I say it begins.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 4, 2010)

Grape Krush said:


> when does next season begin?



9 months.  So get knocked up (or do the knocking), have the kid and by then you'll have new dexter.  Don't go sitting it in pools of blood though...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2010)

just started season 4, friend spoiled the ending for me so that's how I knew about the whole RIta thing.


god damn is the Trinity a fucking monster.

also friend they actually killed off 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lundy


 in such a shitty way.  he didn't deserve to go out that way


----------



## cloudy (Jan 5, 2010)

Kaki said:


> I'd rather like to see the imaginary friend idea exploited in some way.
> Now I think Lundy would be the best imaginary friend to set Dexter back on the code once he goes to the dark side. He'll remind him why he is a good serial killer and generally help calm him down.



Interesting... 

I read some speculation somewhere that Rita might appear with Harry as 'imaginary friends'. It'd make some sense thematically too, with the family vs. personal freedom thing this past season.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd hate for Rita to be anything Imaginary unless she is wearing something so sexy.  What could he possibly say to Dexter that Harry couldnt?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd imagine that she'd be the opposite of Harry, basically he would represent the code and she would represent his conscience. 

I don't know if it would actually work though.


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

Rita better not appear. That would be bullshit.


----------



## C?k (Jan 9, 2010)

holy shit  finally caught up and finished the season....did NOT see that ending coming........

and agreed with Chee, she better not reappear thatd be hella shit


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2010)

Her reappearing would be bad. In the next season Quinn needs to die!


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 9, 2010)

^Quinn will bang deb first.  Then he'll die.  Anything that sleeps with Deb dies which is the true moral of this story !


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2010)

Quinn will find out about Dexter, Dexter kills Quinn because he's unstable.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Jan 9, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> Her reappearing would be bad. In the next season Quinn needs to die!



fuck that, she was the hottest person on the show.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2010)

nightmistress said:


> ^Quinn will bang deb first.  Then he'll die.  Anything that sleeps with Deb dies which is the true moral of this story !


Yeah if he gives her the chance to fuck him(she's whore after all, so she will fuck Quinn if given the opportunity).


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a feeling Deb and Masuka will end up together. Go Vince.

God I can't wait for next season. They've never left us with a cliff hanger finale. Though it does make up for S3's "rushed" ending. Actually, the finale for S4 also seemed rushed. Too much stuff happens in the twelfth episode. They really need to expand to at least 14 episodes a season. Even 13 would be jizztastic.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2010)

Yea, the last couple of minutes of the show felt rushed. What I think would've been better was how they showed Trinity getting into the house and killing her, I'm very curious as to why Harrison is sitting in a pool of blood that's not even close to the bathtub.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, the last couple of minutes of the show felt rushed. What I think would've been better was how they showed Trinity getting into the house and killing her, I'm very curious as to why Harrison is sitting in a pool of blood that's not even close to the bathtub.



Obviously Harrison is the killer :ho


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 13, 2010)

Michael C. Hall has been battling cancer:



I'm glad to hear treatment it towards to end, but how scary!!  I guess that explains why his hair has been so short.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

What!? No. 

Michael.  Kill that cancer.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 13, 2010)

That's so fortunate for him to get a very treatable cancer.  But wow, that sucks.  If Season 5 was to be cancelled because of cancer, I would scream.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

It seems like he's still going for it, since its in remission. No wonder his head was shaved when he did an interview with John Lithgow.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 14, 2010)

nightmistress said:


> Michael C. Hall has been battling cancer:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear treatment it towards to end, but how scary!!  I guess that explains why his hair has been so short.



Oh, Damn. For the love of all that is good, Win, Michael, Win!


----------



## Ender (Jan 14, 2010)

Im happy that hes being treated and hope that it goes into full remission. Hes a great actor


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 17, 2010)

WOOHOO!! John Lithgow just won best supporting actor!!

And it looks like Michael is wearing a cap tonight.  We'll have to wait until later to see if he wins.

ETA: Michael just won!! WOOHOO!!  He does look sick though . Hurts my heart to see that.  Seeing my grandmother go through it, I know that it's been a bitch for him and his family.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice to see Dexter clean house with both John Lithgow and Michael C. Hall.  Really strange to see Michael C. Hall with the cap considering the recent news.  I don't know about anyone else, but did it seem like Michael C. Hall was a bit choked up about winning the Golden Globe?  Yes, it's a prestigious honor, but did anyone else get that vibe?  Also, loved when Lithgow called everyone in the audience his friends and the applause he received when he won the Golden Globe.  Hard to believe that was the same guy who could say "Shut up, cunt" without hesitation.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 17, 2010)

^Yeah he seemed a little emotional.  Jennifer was tearing up as well.  As for Lithgow, he's earned it.  Nuff said .


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

Any video online of this? I missed it.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 17, 2010)

Here is Michael's Speech:

Jen was teary though it's hard to see there.

And here is an article about John's:


If I find video of John's I'll post it


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm shocked they won to be honest.  But they both definitely deserved it.  It was about time.


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea, its about time he wins an award for his work.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 18, 2010)

^Yeah another article said Hall was long overdue for one, which is true.  Same for an emmy if you ask me.  30 Rock and Alec Baldin win every freakin' year, but Hall can't even get it once?  C'mooooon!


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

30 Rock and Alec Baldwin are overrated.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 18, 2010)

^I think the show and actor are great and deserve the emmys, but just not every frickin' year.  I feel like unless the character does something even more worthy than before to get an emmy the next year, then it should go to someone/something else.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 18, 2010)

Well deserved Michael and John


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 18, 2010)

John should have gone up and said 'thank you for the emmy....YOU STUPID FUCKING CUNTS!' and walked off


----------



## C?k (Jan 18, 2010)

felt the ending was a bit of an anticlimax tbh still the best series are 1 and 2


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 18, 2010)

nightmistress said:


> ^Yeah another article said Hall was long overdue for one, which is true.  Same for an emmy if you ask me.  30 Rock and Alec Baldin win every freakin' year, but Hall can't even get it once?  C'mooooon!



Different categories... If you complain about Mad Men or Bryan Cranston (Breaking Bad) then it's legit... I'm not criticizing those shows by the way.. Can't say i've seen enough of them to judge... (actually what i saw i loved it)



Chee said:


> 30 Rock and Alec Baldwin are overrated.



It's Comedy category... If you say it's no Arrested Development i'm in...
But seeing the current shape of comedy meh... The office? the prime is long gone...
something Tara? what i saw i found it boring.. actually thought it was more of drama other than comedy...
HIMYM i like the show but it should never get Best comedy series.. I think the same for Big Bang Theory...
I don't like Weeds, less Entourage...
Don't know about monk and Fight of the Conchords so can't comment their lead actors...
Charlie sheen... funny on the show but i find Baldwin better...

Anyway... well deserved victories for both actors


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

The Office is hilarious.


----------



## Extasee (Jan 18, 2010)

So many people have told me about it...so I'm gonna check it out. 

Is it _really_ that good?


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

The first two seasons are great. Third one is alright. Fourth one is great.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2010)

he has cancer


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmmm. I have a question about the last episode of the fourth season.

*Spoiler*: __ 



How much are we sure, that Arthur was the one who killed Rita? He didn't say anything when Dexter cought him. We're not sure when exactly Arther came to Dexter's house, right? Though the way Rita was killed fits Arthuer's Modus Operandi. But he wouldn't leave Harrison in the blood, wouldn't he? Since he wants to preserve the kid's innocence, though that might only be when he kills 10 years old boys.




^Yeah, just found out today. Can't believe it


----------



## Datsuke (Jan 19, 2010)

season 4th was one of my favourite seasons, i hope the 5th doesn't get canceled...


----------



## C?k (Jan 19, 2010)

wait, whose got cancer? :S


----------



## ez (Jan 19, 2010)

^Michael C. Hall does/did, but it's been in remission for awhile i believe.


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2010)

Datsuke said:


> season 4th was one of my favourite seasons, i hope the 5th doesn't get canceled...



Fifth season is most likely their last one...if they are smart and end it there.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 19, 2010)

ezx said:


> ^Michael C. Hall does/did, but it's been in remission for awhile i believe.



Personally, my idea of a "while" is in years.  He's still treating, though it's considered in remission.


----------



## C?k (Jan 19, 2010)

ezx said:


> ^Michael C. Hall does/did, but it's been in remission for awhile i believe.


ooooh, thanks ezx. i didnt know that, damn, thats sucks, hope he recovers :S

urgh, just imagined them trying to replace him as Dexter, that show would take sucha nose dive if they did ¬_¬


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 1, 2010)

I thought you guys might want to know that Julie Benz (Rita) plays a sexy stripper on Desperate Housewives


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 1, 2010)

said it once i'll say it again...I'd fuck her to DEATH.

she seems to get sexier with age, as i didn't really like her when she was younger.


----------



## Ender (Mar 1, 2010)

god damn....


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 1, 2010)

wow 
what episode is that Grrblt


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 1, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> wow
> what episode is that Grrblt



S06E16. The latest one.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 1, 2010)

Dexter is the best tv show of all times, of all times argh


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 1, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> said it once i'll say it again...I'd fuck her to DEATH.
> 
> she seems to get sexier with age, as i didn't really like her when she was younger.



It's the magic of plastic surgery and implants.


----------



## superattackpea (Mar 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> Fifth season is most likely their last one...if they are smart and end it there.



No way. The fifth season should be dedicated to how bad losing Rita fucked him up, the sixth or eighth season, depending on whether or not they spend time on him developing a new relationship, can be about him getting his shit back together and going out on a happy note.


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> No way. The fifth season should be dedicated to how bad losing Rita fucked him up, the sixth or eighth season, depending on whether or not they spend time on him developing a new relationship, can be about him getting his shit back together and going out on a happy note.



He's a sociopath. He doesn't feel feelings the same way we do, he'll probably be a little sad, but that's it.

I think this season will be focused on him getting blamed for Rita's death and he probably won't get a new relationship. If anything, Rita taught him not to get close to people and he won't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Mar 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> He's a sociopath. He doesn't feel feelings the same way we do, he'll probably be a little sad, but that's it.
> 
> I think this season will be focused on him getting blamed for Rita's death and he probably won't get a new relationship. If anything, Rita taught him not to get close to people and he won't make the same mistake twice.



Oops. I guess that I shouldn't have clicked on this thread after all.

I'm still just starting season three, but I think that the first two have been pretty conclusive that he does need people. He's way out of touch with his feelings, but I don't think that he's a complete sociopath.


----------



## Ender (Mar 3, 2010)

-watching season 1 again-  man i miss dokes


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 3, 2010)

I got my eyes on you friend.

Dexter died when Dokes died.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't you motherfuckers even spell the friend's name?


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 4, 2010)

It can be spelled motherfucking watermelon slushy flavoured koolaid, with a motherfucking oreo on top for all I care. Can you dig it?


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow I heard that Rita died but I didn't want to believe it! I wonder what they are going to do for the 5th season.

And I'd rate the seasons as

Season 1> Season 4 > Season 2> Season 3. I felt like they dragged out Season 3 too much but it was alot better in Season 4. Jon Lithgow is a creepy mutherfucker.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone else feel they might bring Rita back in a flashback like they do with Harry in Dexter's mind?


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2010)

Personally, I hope they don't. Like people said before, it ruins the impact of her death. Why kill her off if you're just gonna bring her back in? Have the balls to keep her dead.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 18, 2010)

I just marathon season 1 & 2.. omfg where have I been? This show is made of Jesus juice. Gonna marathon season 3 soon, and then on to 4. Can' fucking wait. _AHMAZING_.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2010)

lol any word about the new season(if their will be one)?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, Season 5 premiers in September. The story will pick up immediately after the events of the fourth season.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2010)

thats great to hear. i was worried it wouldn't because of hall's health problems


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 18, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> thats great to hear. i was worried it wouldn't because of hall's health problems



He should be fine now.  Chemo only lasts for 4-6 months depending on severity.  Can't wait for Comic-con teaser/spoilers.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 18, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Does anyone else feel they might bring Rita back in a flashback like they do with Harry in Dexter's mind?



god, please no.

Anyway, I love how Rita had a mortified expression on her face when Deb says she showed the kids Saw I-III.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 19, 2010)

Rita (actor) said she won't be making any reappearances and I can't remember who said it, but it would destroy the point of Dexters relationship with his dad if she did.

Rita's last episode was her last episode


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2010)

I want to see what happens with Cody and Astor. 

I know that in the books they become sociopaths, but I don't think that the show is doing that. Rita is still alive in the books too, so they're really doing things differently.

Will the grandparents (Rita's mom and Paul's grandparents) maybe fight for them? I'd like them to stay with Dexter, but I don't think that they will. :\


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Apr 19, 2010)

Jessica said:


> I want to see what happens with Cody and Astor.
> 
> I know that in the books they become sociopaths, but I don't think that the show is doing that. Rita is still alive in the books too, so they're really doing things differently.
> 
> Will the grandparents (Rita's mom and Paul's grandparents) maybe fight for them? I'd like them to stay with Dexter, but I don't think that they will. :\



They do? That's so sad. I was really rooting for Dexter to be able to raise them up right. They weren't screwed up when he met them so the obvious conclusion is that he didn't do so hot parenting them. And taking a quick look at Wikipedia shows that I shouldn't have jumped to conclusions, but I still want them to be normal. I don't want little Dexters or to see one of them become Robin to his Batman.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2010)

I wouldn't like that either. I don't think that they would do that though, it would be such lousy writing and the show wouldn't feel the same at all. I'd probably lose interest. :\


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> I got my eyes on you friend.
> 
> Dexter died when Dokes died.



"You owe me a new Michelin, friend."


----------



## Chee (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea, I don't want Cody and Assturd to become sociopaths. And I don't want Dexter's biochild to become one either.

Dexter as a solo serial killer is how it should be.


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Undercovermc (May 8, 2010)

^Left Turn Ahead


----------



## Nae'blis (May 8, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> -watching season 1 again-  man i miss dokes



Doakes was pretty hardcore. too bad they had to dumb him down heavily.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2010)

Lets not even mention the books, the plot of the third book involved some supernatural beast being inside of Dexter, the books are utter rubbish.

So I finally see why Rita was turning in to such an annoying cow throught out season 4, I guess it was because they wanted to kill her off.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 9, 2010)

they didn't even explain that whole "Rita being married another time before" thing (at least I don't remember if they did). I wonder what they were hoping to do with that, or if it was just that people have secrets and parts of their lives they don't always share.


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

The books are terrible.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2010)

> they didn't even explain that whole "Rita being married another time before" thing



She was married once to Paul but thats was it. I was hoping she would find out about Dexter, I think the dynamic would have been better.


----------



## Ina (May 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> The books are terrible.


They were not bad.. 
Reading book 3 so no spoilers.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2010)

Book 1-2 were fine...after that....ugh.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2010)

Ina said:


> They were not bad..
> Reading book 3 so no spoilers.



Book 1 was good, but the show completely made it a shit ton better.
Book 2 was "eh", the character development of Deb and that dude felt so unreal. Hell, even Deb and the old dude from season 2 seemed more realistic since Deb has daddy issues.
Book 3...


----------



## Just Blaze (May 25, 2010)

Julie Benz is coming back next season!  

Hey look it's Totoro


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHOWTIME PEOPLE! YOU DISAPPOINT! LEAVE HER DEAD!!!!


----------



## Undercovermc (May 25, 2010)

They ruled out her returning in spectral visits, so it'll probably be flashbacks.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

It better just be flashbacks. 

Nothing corny.


----------



## Grrblt (May 25, 2010)

mmm, Julie Benz 

but she had better stay dead















mmm, zombie Julie Benz


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 25, 2010)

mmm, undead Julie Benz

Also



> Now this is what I call a killer twist: Julie Benz is returning to Dexter — as Rita!



This is why pop culture "journalists" can not be taken seriously.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (May 25, 2010)

So it's not an outright resurrection and it's not a ghost like his father. And since she'll be helping him deal with things, it's apparently not flashbacks either which I thought would've been acceptable.

But how the heck are they bringing her back?


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

I'd only like it if the plays as "Rita's dead body being put in a coroner's body bag."


----------



## Nick Soapdish (May 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'd only like it if the plays as "Rita's dead body being put in a coroner's body bag."



Don't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## DominusDeus (May 25, 2010)

I'm interested in seeing how Dexter will interact with Cody and Astor now... And juggle the his job. Both of them.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> I'm interested in seeing how Dexter will interact with Cody and Astor now... And juggle the his job. Both of them.



Get rid of those twerps. I hate em'...except Cody...just Assturd.


----------



## DominusDeus (May 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Get rid of those twerps. I hate em'...except Cody...just Assturd.



Cody I don't care for, but I like Astor. I was hoping during the episode where Dexter was trying to find a hobby for them, Astor would've taken a liking to blood spatter analysis like Dexter. Now with their mom being dead...


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

Assturd is too girly for blood splatter analysis.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 25, 2010)

Can't wait for the new Dexter season. I personally think the books are better(except the third of course). Less romance and more funny Dexter(I hate all the other characters in the show). Besides in the 5th novel of Dexter he takes on cannibals ! I think the second book was better than any of the seasons,and the first season is on equal grounds with the second book(Is better than all the other seasons though). The first book is better than season 2 and 3 though,and the 3rd book is terrible  and 4th book is alright.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 25, 2010)

great show! its amazing. though right now im taking time off and reading the book.


----------



## Just Blaze (May 28, 2010)

Julia Stiles will be in next season of Dexter.  Possibly Rita's sister?  

Hey look it's Totoro


----------



## Jessica (May 28, 2010)

I think she'll be related to Rita or will be a cop.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (May 28, 2010)

Rita's sister, maybe? Perhaps a new romance plot? 

Also, I love Julie Benz. I wish she hadn't died in the show.  Totally psyched about her return.


----------



## tashtin (May 28, 2010)

she could play a grief counsellor for dexter or a lawyer if dexter is accused of rita's murder.

and the new season is gonna kick off from rita's death so it unlikely that she's gonna be dex' love intrest


----------



## Jessica (May 28, 2010)

It would be awful if she was a new love interest for Dexter. 

Maybe she has something to do with Debra? I read that Debra is going to be a very important character in this season.


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 28, 2010)

tashtin said:


> she could play a grief counsellor for dexter or a lawyer if dexter is accused of rita's murder.



I'm thinkig social worker.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2010)

Jessica said:


> It would be awful if she was a new love interest for Dexter.
> 
> Maybe she has something to do with Debra? I read that Debra is going to be a very important character in this season.



DEB NEEDS TO FIND OUT ABOUT DEXTER!

If it doesn't happen in this season, I'll probably loose interest.


----------



## Nightfall (May 28, 2010)

I just hope they won't spend as much time on extremely boring subplots, like Laguerta and Angel. Doesn't add anything, only useful as filler...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 28, 2010)

Jessica said:


> I think she'll be related to Rita or will be a cop.


Julia Stiles in a cop uniform?


----------



## Just Blaze (May 29, 2010)

Julia Stiles might be Dexter's grief counselor. 

_Somebody _needs to comfort Dexter next season


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 29, 2010)

Matsua could do that


----------



## Tiger (May 29, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Julia Stiles in a cop uniform?



Not really drool-worthy.

Anyone know when the next season pops up?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 29, 2010)

It's set to premiere on September 26th.


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2010)

Sept 26th!

It's too far away.

Julia Stiles in _any_ uniform is hot!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 29, 2010)

Son of a bitch! I was really looking forward to a non romantic season Dexter. I still long for the return of the Dexter from Season 1.


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> Son of a bitch! I was really looking forward to a non romantic season Dexter. I still long for the return of the Dexter from Season 1.


If the book is to be followed, your expectations are going to be shattered.

I for one sincerely hope it goes in a complete other direction from the book.


----------



## Just Blaze (May 29, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> Son of a bitch! I was really looking forward to a non romantic season Dexter. I still long for the return of the Dexter from Season 1.



It's Showtime.  They have to have random nudity or sex because they can


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

Goddammit, I need some fucking Dexter news man!!!

Is season 5 filming now?


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 3, 2010)

> Is season 5 filming now?



I think it is.  Comic-Con on July 22 - 24 should provide us better details.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay.

I've just been looking for any shooting pictures since some scenes are done outside but I haven't found any.


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2010)

Neurotripsy said:


> There are usually new filming pictures, videos, & articles posted here as soon as they come out.



Awesome thanks. :33


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 5, 2010)

Anybody play the Dexter game on the iPhone?  I just bought it


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

No, I don't have an iPhone.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Goddammit, I need some fucking Dexter news man!!!
> 
> Is season 5 filming now?



It isn't too hard to figure out when Season 5 will start, I could've told you like 2 years ago.

Season 1: Monday, October 1, 2006
Season 2: Monday, September 30, 2007
Season 3: Monday, September 29, 2008
Season 4: Monday, September 28, 2009

Season 5: Monday, September 27, 2010  maybe? MAYBE!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 11, 2010)

It's actually set to premiere on September 26th 2010, but you could still be right.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jul 11, 2010)

I just began watching Dexter, because my bf was watching it. I'm at season 3 now and I love it. Dexter is brilliant.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 11, 2010)

Shinismex♥ said:


> I just began watching Dexter, because my bf was watching it. I'm at season 3 now and I love it. Dexter is brilliant.


Wait till the latest season


----------



## Jessica (Jul 13, 2010)

Shinismex♥ said:


> I just began watching Dexter, because my bf was watching it. I'm at season 3 now and I love it. Dexter is brilliant.



You are going to LOVE season four!!


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 13, 2010)

Jessica said:


> You are going to LOVE season four!!



yeah because its the best season......


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 23, 2010)

Shit quality for Season 5 trailer but you can hear it clearly.  

Astor for Emmy next year?  

[YOUTUBE]frb_eotSNC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

GOD DAMMIT QUINN.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 23, 2010)

Blog of the Comic-Con conference!



Looks like the Track Team is on board for "Korra".

Some pictures of Season 5:


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Daaamn, Michael C. Hall is sex-ay in this season.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> Daaamn, Michael C. Hall is sex-ay in this season.



Haha yea!  So glad his cancer is gone pek

Now he can go back to killing more baddies!


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

What's he doin' with that? Going Batman?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 23, 2010)

he looks... _unhinged_


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> What's he doin' with that? Going Batman?



It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 24, 2010)

Same shitty quality but full length trailer

[YOUTUBE]Q-LQtAv9KTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 24, 2010)

Rita's back


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

lol, that really her?


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 24, 2010)

lol no idea.  And Season 5 trailer finally released!  



[YOUTUBE]CUbCMbW-BRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh snap, 

Quinn gonna die


----------



## ez (Jul 24, 2010)

The better killer i am, the better father.

lol


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 24, 2010)

Fuck yeah!!!! I hope Dex murders Quinn,then blows his body sky high like Doakes! How dare Showtime kill Doakes and replace him with a crappy character.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh. My. God.

He looks like he's gonna _loose_ it this season. CANNOT WAIT!!!

And lol, Dexter telling Astor and Cody that their mother is dead with Mickey Mouse hats on. I love this show and its dark comedy.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 24, 2010)

If the trailer says anything it's that this is gonna be one wicked season.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 24, 2010)

Just saw season 5 trailer. So Quinn is the new Doakes? Hopefully he ends up like Doakes too. Never really liked Quinn. And hopefully Dexter can get in a decent amount of kills with all this family drama and Quinn on his ass.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

Yea, I hope Dexter cuts Quinn in little tiny pieces. I hate that mutherfucker.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 24, 2010)

Come oooon early release of episode one. It happened the last two years it must happen again!


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 24, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Come oooon early release of episode one. It happened the last two years it must happen again!



Oh yeah...last year was lucky.  Showtime posted it on their website lol.


----------



## sasori54 (Jul 24, 2010)

I watch this show so awesome so excited for next season


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow oh wow. Tense. Though, I should know not to trust Showtime trailers for Dexter...

Yeah, that Kyle Butler is exploding in Dexter's face, as expected. It might save him too. A simple way out would be for Dexter to say he suspected Arthur and was investigating him. (Though, would they buy a forensics guy investigating, and how he suspected Arthur...)

Quinn is unfolding as expected too.

That they think Arthur is still out there... I wonder how that will play. It's the FBI's game, and I imagine it's an FBI agent interrogating Dex. They might think he helped Trinity escape in exchange for a little bathtub service.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 25, 2010)

just watched season 1

awesooooooooome^^

unfortunately I cant read this thread...a spoiler would pretty much kill me


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 26, 2010)

I just saw a trailer on the Showtime channel promoting Dexter's new season. At the end of the trailer it said "Moving on....can be murder." Lol.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm still eagerly looking forward to Season 4. It's finally coming out on Netflix on August 17th.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 27, 2010)

Sneek peek of next season!  



[YOUTUBE]ur0wQLRBsD4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Cannot wait any longer.  D:


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 28, 2010)

new secret trailer Miley Sings Star Spangled Banner like Crap.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jul 28, 2010)

Comic-Con panel talks about life after Rita in the new Season
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pDqXYfnbRI&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 28, 2010)

Nick Soapdish said:


> I'm still eagerly looking forward to Season 4. It's finally coming out on Netflix on August 17th.



You need to learn to pirate boi.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 31, 2010)

So when's this starting up again?


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2010)

> "now that rita's gone, does it free you up creatively."
> 
> LOL! more like, now that that annoying nagging bitch is gone, dexter can go back to how he use to be.



lol, now Dexter has 3 nagging children though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2010)

Chee said:


> lol, now Dexter has 3 nagging children though.



that's what babysitters are for


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 31, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> that's what babysitters are for



This is where Julia Stiles comes in or Deb maybe


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2010)

But now he has a nagging baby sitter.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 31, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> "now that rita's gone, does it free you up creatively."
> 
> LOL! more like, now that that annoying nagging bitch is gone, dexter can go back to how he use to be.


If the Dexter from Season 1 returns, I will have an orgasm.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> If the Dexter from Season 1 returns, I will have an orgasm.



I don't think that'll happen since dex will be suffering from guilt this season.


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2010)

Bah. Guilt smilt.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 1, 2010)

I hope it won't have annoying side plots,you know the ones that make the show look like Bold and Beautiful shit.


----------



## dreams lie (Aug 1, 2010)

I cannot wait for the fifth season.  The man is completely unhinged with Rita's death (yay, more serial killing!).  The only thing I have problems with is that whole "OMG DAD I HATE YOU NOW" subplot.  Seriously, we do not give a darn about his family.


----------



## Carmina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just saw the trailer for the new season. 



Though, it's going to be a pain having to patiently wait for new episodes to come out once a week. When I started watching Dexter last year, I marathoned through the first four seasons in a matter of a few weeks...

It's just so delicious.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 8, 2010)

Yellow said:


> Just saw season 5 trailer. So Quinn is the new Doakes? Hopefully he ends up like Doakes too. Never really liked Quinn. And hopefully Dexter can get in a decent amount of kills with all this family drama and Quinn on his ass.


I'm sorry but Doakes was awesome whereas Quinn is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Astor is going to be so annoying this season.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 8, 2010)

Only a month left.

Thankfully school will make it go by faster.


----------



## dreams lie (Aug 8, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I'm sorry but Doakes was awesome whereas Quinn is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Astor is going to be so annoying this season.



This.  Doakes was badass incarnate whereas Quinn just seem like a pretentious hipster out to shit on his legacy.  I am excited about the new season and all, but is it too much to ask to throw the children at Grandma's home or something?  We should just start a petition asking for season 1 back.


----------



## Berserk (Aug 10, 2010)

Astor is the only thing making nervous about this season.  I hope her shit doesn't last too long.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 14, 2010)

Immortal Kage said:


> Astor is the only thing making nervous about this season.  I hope her shit doesn't last too long.



Me too. They are making her toooooo unbearable. I didn't like her in season 4 because she was such an awful, hateful child. I think I'm going to really, really dislike her in season 5.

At least Cody hasn't changed! He's still adorable.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome promo for season 5


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 14, 2010)

We'll see, the subplots in season 4 were shit though... Angel and Laguerta


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 14, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> We'll see, the subplots in season 4 were shit though... Angel and Laguerta


That's why I like the books better,more mystery oriented. I don't mind other characters getting screen time,but if it's for romantic reasons,I would rather not see anybody but Dexter.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 17, 2010)

Damn, just watched the Comic Con trailer. The season is gonna be so 

Things are really getting complicated for Dexter this time. Quinn is actually giving more problems for him than Doakes did. First he noticed that that asshole of a neighbor appears to be more broken about Rita's death than Dexter is, so he goes and talks to him. Then they found out that Dexter was in Arthur's house under a different name. Fuck 

I can't wait


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 17, 2010)

Dexter might have to go the "internal affairs" route to get rid of Quinn.

Haha. Any good investigator wishing to observe Dexter's odd behaviour will see security footage of Arthur Mitchell visiting the homicide dept. I think, especially in the recent past, they'd do this to confirm where Dex is, etc.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 18, 2010)

I sometimes wonder if Astor would be more likeable if she was played by a better actor. The child who does it now just... it feels like she is reading lines rather than acting a part. Her reactions/expressions/emotions all appear very fake and flat.


> First he noticed that that asshole of a neighbor appears to be more  broken about Rita's death than Dexter is, so he goes and talks to him


Dexter did the same thing when Angel was stabbed, lol, and Doakes called him on it.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 18, 2010)

^ It might be Astor's character that make it like that,not the actor.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> This.  Doakes was badass incarnate whereas Quinn just seem like a pretentious hipster out to shit on his legacy.  I am excited about the new season and all, but is it too much to ask to throw the children at Grandma's home or something?  We should just start a petition asking for season 1 back.



I don't know about pretentious hipster(What?) Quinn is just an asshole.

But yeah Doakes was alot more badass and he was actually funny.

And Astor does seem like she is growing up to be a bitch. Especially now that she has no mother, no father and emotionally retarded Dexter I can see her doing coke and getting fucked in the ass every other night in 5+ years time.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Q0dwT2ZA6VI[/YOUTUBE]
I found this awesome video on youtube about season 3


----------



## Jessica (Aug 19, 2010)

Butcher said:


> ^ It might be Astor's character that make it like that,not the actor.



Yes I agree. It is the way they are writing the character that makes Astor so unlikeable.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Aug 19, 2010)

Finally getting to watch Season 4 now. I know that I'm way behind the curve, but I loved watching Dexter start to freak out when he lost a body.

And geez, I hate his sister. She's such a mental case. I can't believe that they even let her on the force, much less promoted her. (Then again, the rest of the force is a bit screwed up, too.)


----------



## Butcher (Aug 19, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> We'll see, the subplots in season 4 were shit though... Angel and Laguerta


They were always annoying to me.

Dexter is a thrill er show,not a romantic show .


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes but you need those romantic subplots so that they can later be destroyed by having 1 or both of them being killed.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 5, 2010)

Bumped,because television is going to be so damn epic in 3 weeks.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

I just finished Season 3..  watching Season 4.... on epi 4. :ho 

Can't wait for Season 5.. :33


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 7, 2010)

This season is light on the spoilers. So it seems... In the long run, it's for the best.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 7, 2010)

The Good Guys season premiere on the 24th and Dexter season premiere on the 26th. October looks to be a great month for TV .


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 8, 2010)

This shit is hilarious.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

Slowpoke here.. just finished season 4.. MOTHER OF GOD. WHAT THE FUCK! TELL ME ITS A LIE!  I SHAT A FUCKING BRICK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm disappointed that The Trinity won't be back this year.  

Why did they kill him?  He was awesome.

Julia Stiles, I've never been a big fan.  She joined the cast and I couldn't be less excited.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

Julia Stiles ....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 9, 2010)

Wasn't Stiles in Death Race and the Jason Bourne movies?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2010)

Stiles was in Death Race?  Did she play the hot Hispanic navigator for Frankenstein?  

She was in the Bourne movies though.  Extremely minor role.

*Edit:*  Now that you mention it, I think you are confused about Julia Stiles.  Joan Allen was in the Bourne movies and Death Race... not Stiles.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 9, 2010)

She better be willing to do nude scenes like my wonderful Julie Benz (Rita) did.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 10, 2010)

Nude scenes with Julia Stiles won't be as wonderful as those with Julie Benz anyway


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 10, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Slowpoke here.. just finished season 4.. MOTHER OF GOD. WHAT THE FUCK! TELL ME ITS A LIE!  I SHAT A FUCKING BRICK!!!!!!!!!!


Of course it's true. Trinity's hunt was successful. 

Also, check out the season preview on YT. Shit hits the fan for Dex at 1200 pieces per second.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 10, 2010)

Ahhh  Julia Stiles  one of my favourite actresses. Great!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Julia Stiles to me is always just on the cusp of being a great actress but it seems to elude her.

Anyway the trailer looked good, no Stiles tho.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 10, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Of course it's true. Trinity's hunt was successful.
> 
> Also, check out the season preview on YT. Shit hits the fan for Dex at 1200 pieces per second.



   I am still in shock.. no wonder people were talking about how good Season 4 was.  

I'm still debating if I should watch the trailer for Season 5 or not... I don't like spoilers.. even if it's just something small.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 10, 2010)

She has English blood in her thats what makes her even more amazing . I follow her charity work too, she seems like a very caring and kind person. Liked her since 10 things I hate about you and Save the last dance....


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi guys!!

My cousin Id told me of this show, and I too have just finished watching season 4.

GodDAMN is this shit going to get crazy in the next season!!

When does the newest episode come out? 

I don't have showtime, so I DL the seasons/ episodes :/


----------



## Cash (Sep 10, 2010)

This month on the 26th. Cant wait to get my Dexter back.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 10, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> My cousin Id told me of this show, and I too have just finished watching season 4.
> 
> ...



I KNOW RIGHT.  MAN that is some fuck'd up shit during the last 2 mins of Season 4..  I was sooo sure this season was gonna be another happy ending like all the others.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2010)

I THINK THAT WE NEED TO START A DAILY COUNTDOWN


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 10, 2010)

Jessica said:


> I THINK THAT WE NEED TO START A DAILY COUNTDOWN


26 minus whatever day it is today. 

I hope the premiere is leaked sooner. That was fun when it happened with previous seasons.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 10, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Nude scenes with Julia Stiles won't be as wonderful as those with Julie Benz anyway



True enough but I prefer her over Deb's any day of the week.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 13, 2010)

T minus few days than before.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I KNOW RIGHT.  MAN that is some fuck'd up shit during the last 2 mins of Season 4..  I was sooo sure this season was gonna be another happy ending like all the others.



I know! 

When I saw what just happened I was like: OOOHHHH WTF SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT

haha. I love how this show makes me do that.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 19, 2010)

Just one more week!


----------



## Cash (Sep 19, 2010)

I was hoping a PREAIR would leak


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 19, 2010)

I was watching the first episode to Buffy: The Vampire Slayer earlier. To my surprise,Julie Benz plays as the vampire that turned Angel into a vampire .


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2010)

THIS SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Butcher (Sep 20, 2010)

This is the week of television. 

Monday: Two and A Half Men
Wednesday: Modern Family
Thursday: Always Sunny in Philadelphia,Nikita,The Mentalist,and Community
Friday: The Good Guys

And the most epic show of all time on Sunday . I am going to have massive orgasms this week.


----------



## dreams lie (Sep 23, 2010)

This is going to kick so much ass.


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 23, 2010)

Fuck, I should've knew about this earlier.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2010)

DEXTER!! 2 days guys!  I hope this season is a good one!


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

It will be an epic one. Its freaking Dexter .


----------



## Butcher (Sep 24, 2010)

And hopefully it will be better than Season 1. 

Can't wait for it!


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Now that might be impossible lol. First 2 seasons were the shit but then again I thought all of them were epic. We got Miguel and Arthur back to back. Both characters were excellent. Will there be an antagonist this season? I havent heard much besides the new female interest. I expect most of this season to be him taking care of the kids and trying to find ways to settle his need to kill.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 24, 2010)

I hated season 2,season 3 was alright,season 4 was amazing,and season 1 was fucktastic.

Who knows?Quinn might die.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember what happened to Doakes when he got involved in Dexter's personal affairs?


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh yea, he is investigating the case. Quinn is fucked. Im glad, hate the fucker.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 24, 2010)

Seriously how do you kill off Doakes THEN replace him? Why kill him in the first place?

Doakes was irreplaceable. They should've saved him for the series finale.


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh god just watched the comic con trailer for the first time. I cant take it


----------



## Aerik (Sep 25, 2010)

damn im looking forward to season 5, less then 24 hours remaining cant wait....

I am really curious who killed Rita, because obviously that will be the main antagonist this season. As for the people that have seen the trailer, I doubt that Quinn will bite the dust this season (at least not at dexters hands) because that would be too weird, everyone that is getting involved in dexters buisness winds up dead.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 25, 2010)

Aerik said:


> damn im looking forward to season 5, less then 24 hours remaining cant wait....
> 
> *I am really curious who killed Rita*, because obviously that will be the main antagonist this season. As for the people that have seen the trailer, I doubt that Quinn will bite the dust this season (at least not at dexters hands) because that would be too weird, everyone that is getting involved in dexters buisness winds up dead.


What the hell? Trinity killed Rita .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2010)

> I am really curious who killed Rita, because obviously that will be the main antagonist this season.



Someone wasn't paying attention last season.


----------



## Cash (Sep 25, 2010)

wow    .


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 25, 2010)

It can't be Trinity.  They never show it happening.  /sarcasm


----------



## Butcher (Sep 25, 2010)

I have to go to bed before Dexter come on .

So I'll have to wait to watch it until I get back from school.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2010)

spoiler



I think Dokes killed rita


----------



## Aerik (Sep 25, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> What the hell? Trinity killed Rita .



it fits his MO, yes. But nowhere in the final episode was it indicated that he killed her. There is a big time gap where trinity could have killed Rita (Rita got in the cab to the airport in the afternoon or something and Dexter got to trinity in the evening). But the fact that they didnt show Trinity discovering where dexter lives and giving no indication whatsoever of murdering her I think its very plausible that we have another killer at work here. 

Why are you guys so sure about Trinity being Rita's killer (besides his MO)?

I guess we will see in a few weeks though (or perhaps today).


----------



## Ender (Sep 25, 2010)

that is a valid point. it only fits Trinity's MO. but i'm assuming its Trinity, b/c its the perfect way he can get back at dexter for ruining his life. He knows what Rita means to Dexter, cause hes very similar to Dex. I just can't wait to see how this season goes, its gonna be  nuts. Obviously Quinn is no replacement for dokes but I wanna see his performance, hopefully it'll be good.


----------



## dreams lie (Sep 25, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Seriously how do you kill off Doakes THEN replace him? Why kill him in the first place?
> 
> Doakes was irreplaceable. They should've saved him for the series finale.



I cannot stress this enough.  Also, you have a badass avatar, and anyone who tells you otherwise is wrong.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 25, 2010)

Aerik said:


> it fits his MO, yes. But nowhere in the final episode was it indicated that he killed her. There is a big time gap where trinity could have killed Rita (Rita got in the cab to the airport in the afternoon or something and Dexter got to trinity in the evening). But the fact that they didnt show Trinity discovering where dexter lives and giving no indication whatsoever of murdering her I think its very plausible that we have another killer at work here.
> 
> Why are you guys so sure about Trinity being Rita's killer (besides his MO)?
> 
> I guess we will see in a few weeks though (or perhaps today).



Word of god confirmed it was Trinity.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 25, 2010)

It would be BS if they had someone else imitate trinity (quadrinity) 
it would be as bad as if Dex had a split personality that killed her.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 26, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I cannot stress this enough.  Also, you have a badass avatar, and anyone who tells you otherwise is wrong.


Doakes would have been AWESOME for a series finale. Having him die then would have been acceptable,but at the end of two wasn't. Doakes was funny,and a badass. And yes, Harry Dresden=pwnage .


----------



## Aerik (Sep 26, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Word of god confirmed it was Trinity.



i should watch more youtube because apperantly the word of god is confirming things there.

As a Man

just found this interview with Dexter and Trinity after the season 4 finale and they say Trinity killed Rita and discuss the moments of last season. I think its a little strange that Showtime did leave so much room for speculation in Rita's death in the actual episode and now im really wondering what Dexters next moves will be in the episode later today.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 26, 2010)

12 hours 

Although I'm kind of nervous that this will start going downhill fast, as most Showtime series have tended to do. (RIP Weeds/Cali)


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 26, 2010)

insane111 said:


> 12 hours
> 
> Although I'm kind of nervous that this will start going downhill fast, as most Showtime series have tended to do. (RIP Weeds/Cali)



Come on, relax man.  Dexter won't ever go bad.  Weeds went straight to shit in Season 3.  Californication in Season 2.  Dexter was only weak in Season 3, but still decent.  

But there are some possible annoyances this season.  Continuation of Laguerta/Batista, Julia Stiles' shitty acting, Quinn being a pathetic shadow of Doakes, Dexter getting soft, and Astor opening her mouth.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 26, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Come on, relax man.  Dexter won't ever go bad.



Did you watch season three?


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 26, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Did you watch season three?





> Dexter was only weak in Season 3, but still decent.



It's arguably the weakest season, but comparing it to how awful Weeds and Californication became doesn't make sense.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2010)

Cali best season was season 3 IMO. Dexter weakest season was 2 if you ask me, dumb second half.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Sep 26, 2010)

Aerik said:


> it fits his MO, yes. But nowhere in the final episode was it indicated that he killed her. There is a big time gap where trinity could have killed Rita (Rita got in the cab to the airport in the afternoon or something and Dexter got to trinity in the evening). But the fact that they didnt show Trinity discovering where dexter lives and giving no indication whatsoever of murdering her I think its very plausible that we have another killer at work here.
> 
> Why are you guys so sure about Trinity being Rita's killer (besides his MO)?
> 
> I guess we will see in a few weeks though (or perhaps today).



Trinity broke into Dexter's house once and we saw him going through his mail and ranting about the letter's from Deborah so we were supposed to see him going after Deborah, especially since Dexter was working to keep Rita safe.

I also thought that Trinity's reaction when Dexter had him on the table was weird. In retrospect, it seems to me like he thought that Dexter knew about Rita's death.


----------



## Aerik (Sep 26, 2010)

Nick Soapdish said:


> Trinity broke into Dexter's house once and we saw him going through his mail and ranting about the letter's from Deborah so we were supposed to see him going after Deborah, especially since Dexter was working to keep Rita safe.
> 
> I also thought that Trinity's reaction when Dexter had him on the table was weird. In retrospect, it seems to me like he thought that Dexter knew about Rita's death.



as far as I remember Trinity was only shown entering dexters apartment (which he gave to Debra in S4 right? dunno sure). And I watched the final scene with Trinity a couple of times yesterday and the conversation certainly is more sinister when you know the ending (or speculations of the ending)


----------



## Butcher (Sep 26, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Cali best season was season 3 IMO. Dexter weakest season was 2 if you ask me, dumb second half.


I agree with this.

The season didn't even feel like I was watching Dexter.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Sep 26, 2010)

Aerik said:


> as far as I remember Trinity was only shown entering dexters apartment (which he gave to Debra in S4 right? dunno sure). And I watched the final scene with Trinity a couple of times yesterday and the conversation certainly is more sinister when you know the ending (or speculations of the ending)



You're right. I was mis-remembering.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2010)

where can i catch a live streaming of the show tonight? jtv are all blocking it


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Its tonight . Dont know to watch it on showtime or DL it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 26, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Cali best season was season 3 IMO. Dexter weakest season was 2 if you ask me, dumb second half.


yeah, the only good parts in Season 2 is when


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dexter takes Doakes hostage and they have some awesome dialogue.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 26, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> yeah, the only good parts in Season 2 is when
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



also

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lila's tits


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> also
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 cosign


----------



## Butcher (Sep 26, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> also
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


They were alright.

Too pale though .


----------



## Kaki (Sep 26, 2010)

Seasons tend to start slow, but this one is picking up right after the last episode so it may have potential.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2010)

Nobody has a link for showtime live stream for Dexter? Damn....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2010)

I hated the miguel prado season


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2010)

Ugh, I read some of the posts before mine.  Why did you guys have to bring up Quinn?  He sucks!

I will be interested to see how Deb acts around Dexter this episode.  It will be awesome if she is immediately suspicious of him.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 26, 2010)

Two hours people!!!!!


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hated the miguel prado season


Really? The scene with him and Dex on the roof was gold. He is like my fave antagonist so far.

almost time


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2010)

ARGH have to wait till tommorow to see the episode


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 26, 2010)

Senator Organa was lame in this show.

but yeah, Dexter locking up Doakes was fuckwin. Especially his expression when Dexter starts chopping that guy up beside him


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

shit, missed 20 minutes. Just gonna download now


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2010)

Deb still has an ugly face.

But that body is slamming.  I hope there will be more sex scenes in the future.


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 26, 2010)

What the fuck are you doing Dexter?  Running away?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2010)

Dexter is going to get sloppy with the kills this season if that last one was any indication.


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay fuck this, time for Mad Men.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh god..  Quin is on to Dexter now!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2010)

Quinn will have too large a role this season.  I can tell already.  He will always be a poor man's Doakes.  He should not be the one to bring Dexter down.

Disappointing episode though.  I agree with Blaze.  Time for Mad Men.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 26, 2010)

IDK I didn't really like Quin in the last season.. but with him on Dexter's tail like that... shit... Im worried for Dexter.  Is Dexter gonna kill Quin too? SHIT! SHIT! SHIT!!!


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 26, 2010)

Fuck quinn.

He will not bring down dexter.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2010)

eww that flat chested no booty girl..........i'm kinda mad that in real life mike is dating her


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2010)

Quinn is nothing compared to Doakes, if he goes toe to toe with Dexter he will end up on Dexter`s table in no time.

God I miss my dear sweet Rita, so pure, so innocent and so damn sexy. 

Deb really doesn`t have much of a body. 

Poor Dexter loved Rita, sadly she was taken from him.

Astor as usual was a bit annoying, but her mother died so she gets a pass.


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

DLing now    .


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks to be an exciting season: Dexter losing his cool, Quinn getting closer and closer to the truth, Astor... being a mini-bitch. Alright, let's see what happens.

P.S. what did people think of Quinn's ass on the TV?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2010)

Is there anyone Debra hasn't slept with yet?


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh god this ep. It was fantastic. Everything I expected it to be . Harry hitting him with that "This is the first human act I seen you do since she died" 

Just too epic


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2010)

Quinn needs to get Dexter'd.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 27, 2010)

Dex was frustrating in this episode. Though, in retrospect, it suits the scenario. He doesn't know what to do. He doesn't want to hurt anyone else, he knows "Kyle Butler" fucked his marriage. He always used to get by by mimicking others and being a wallflower, but this was a new situation that he couldn't prepare for and it really thrust him into the limelight.

Leaning on Deb as he will be this season, she'll be quite suspicious in the end. Quinn isn't the one to worry about. (That Asian cop will be back for his pale ass.)



Shadow said:


> eww that flat chested no booty girl..........i'm kinda mad that in real life mike is dating her


They're married.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Exactly thats why I liked this ep so much. You could tell he was honestly lost. He stared blankly for like half the ep lol. Flashbacks were great too. 

Masuka: "I imagined her naked but not like this" I just


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 27, 2010)

That was a really shitty episode. Although next weeks ep looks awesome. After seeing the previews,it looks like Dexter couldn't care less about Rita. I can honestly say,welcome back Dexter from Season 1. Welcome back.

Next week looks like a heavily mystery oriented episode. I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## Broleta (Sep 27, 2010)

Some sweet ass acting in that episode, what a fuckwin cast this series has. Quinn is a little bitch and I hope he gets chopped up by Dex.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 27, 2010)

I wonder if murdering that redneck will come back to bite Dexter.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I wonder if murdering that redneck will come back to bite Dexter.


I think burning that shed down could be the bigger mistake.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 27, 2010)

That.Was.Horrible.

Hopefully next week's episode will be good.


----------



## ragnara (Sep 27, 2010)

Dexter: Sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 27, 2010)

ragnara said:


> Dexter: Sorry for your loss.



I lol'd at that part too.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I wonder if murdering that redneck will come back to bite Dexter.


It's like he didn't care at that point. The scene was chilling though.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2010)

ragnara said:


> Dexter: Sorry for your loss.



​
While wearing that mickey mouse hat just become for me one of the most memorable Dexter moments.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 27, 2010)

The trailers and previews for this season really put Dexter into some serious trouble.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Quinn approaching Trinity's kids with a photo of Dexter and asking them if this is Kyle Butler. Seriously this reminds me of season 2 where Dexter got into some deep deep shit.




Seems like this season is going to lack an overall villain though and focus on Dexter's internal issues/efforts to evade capture, similar to Season 2.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 27, 2010)

Quinn trying to be Doakes, fuck off douche


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2010)

Most disturbing shit was Deb fucking Quinn out of the fucking blue after cleaning Rita's blood , thanks to that Quinn got to talk with the neighbor , and this isn't the first time Deb do some weird random shit that somehow put Dexter on problems.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 27, 2010)

The blood and thinking of Rita's naked lifeless body probably turned them on.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh god.. I don't want Dexter to get caught..


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 27, 2010)

Stay classy Deb.


----------



## Grape (Sep 27, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Stay classy Deb.



Thread in checkmate.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Would have been better if they banged in the blood.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree with peoples sentiments on Quinn in general, but besides that he is so damn boring... There is absolutely nothing compelling about him, same old faceless expression all the time..-_-

I would have taken burnt zombie Doakes over this bad copycat any day


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

lol burnt zombie doakes. I dont like how he was all on Deb. You just got that breakdown cry for help puss, fall back son.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2010)

the scary thing is that I would probably overlook and not care about any  inconsistency problems if Doakes suddenly walked into the building as  if half of season two didn't happen.





Oxvial said:


> ​
> . While wearing that mickey mouse hat just become for me one of the most memorable Dexter moments.


"Sorry for your lose" what a guy, it's like he is back to season one dexter


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> I agree with peoples sentiments on Quinn in general, but besides that he is so damn boring... There is absolutely nothing compelling about him, same old faceless expression all the time..-_-
> 
> I would have taken burnt zombie Doakes over this bad copycat any day



I still believe someday we gonna have cyber Doakes.

​


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 27, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Stay classy Deb.



Every guy Deb sleeps with dies/leaves the show.  She's doing us a favor :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 27, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Every guy Deb sleeps with dies/leaves the show.  She's doing us a favor :ho



Well when you say it like that, I'm so glad she slept with that fool Quinn.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 28, 2010)

I am glad Dexter is back. It is now become mainstream, but I am not surprised.. This show is wildly entertaining.


----------



## Yagami_ (Sep 28, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> That was a really shitty episode. Although next weeks ep looks awesome. After seeing the previews,it looks like Dexter couldn't care less about Rita. I can honestly say,welcome back Dexter from Season 1. Welcome back.



Wow, how the fuck did you get that from the previews?   Did you even _watch_ the episode?

How could one even get anywhere near the impression that he didn't care for Rita unless if they were a complete and utter retard?  The whole episode was demonstrating the exact opposite.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 28, 2010)

I truly hate how they edit the previews. Often so fucking misleading. I'll be sure not to watch any for this season.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2010)

This episode was fine and if you didn't like it, then you've been deluding yourself into an outstanding out of tune state with the main character and have honestly no idea what the show has actually been all about, or what has been even happening in it at all. /condescending


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm about to watch the first episode of the fifth season right now.

I've waited for this since the end of season 4 

Finally, I can relax and fap 



*Spoiler*: __ 



EDIT: Deb-FBI...Fucking bunch of idiots. . Although I would like to know where the "of" came from, there is no "O" in "FBI", Deb must be the idiot then . Bunch still, that was pretty funny


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'm about to watch the first episode of the fifth season right now.
> 
> I've waited for this since the end of season 4
> 
> ...


... FBI is "Federal Bureau of Investigation"


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> ... FBI is "Federal Bureau of Investigation"



 So they are a bunch of idiots . Deb was just making fun of them because they have "of" when there is no "O" . 






*Spoiler*: __ 



Deb and Quinn making out in Dexter's house...right after they cleaned up blood.... That's just...awesome fap material . I thought they would have gotten together when Quinn was first introduced to the show...it finally happened 


EDIT: Aster says it doesn't matter to Dexter that Rita is dead but Aster looks like she's trying to hold in a laugh, what a bitch . Oh shit, she wishes Dexter was dead ...I hope she dies 

EDIT: Finished watching the first episode. It was awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 28, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Every guy Deb sleeps with dies/leaves the show.  She's doing us a favor :ho



Oh I hope this is true for Quin.


----------



## Aerik (Sep 28, 2010)

I really, really hope Aster will change/leave the show...she is so annoying since season 4.


----------



## John (Sep 28, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I wonder if murdering that redneck will come back to bite Dexter.


Most likely. IIRC Dexter didn't even take the time to dispose of the body.

Speaking of the redneck, did anyone else find him hilarious? (in a good way)


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 28, 2010)

Fyi, the redneck actually plays a carnie in _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_ who stabs Dee in the stomach. 

This guy is clearly going to become a superstar of television.

My guess is Quinn is gonna pick up on his death in any regard. I do have high hopes for this season, but Quinn will never be able to compare to Doakes....Mothafucka.


----------



## Cash (Sep 28, 2010)

Aerik said:


> I really, really hope Aster will change/leave the show...she is so annoying since season 4.



I like her being a lil bitch. I enjoy watching how Dexter will react to her. Kids like that are difficult for anyone, thats why its interesting watching someone like him handle it. looking forward to that even more now. 

But if she dies.....Sorry for your loss


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Aerik said:


> I really, really hope Aster will change/leave the show...she is so annoying since season 4.



Bitch needs to die 

I doubt it will happen though 

In terms of writing and all that, it's perfect, but in terms of my personal feelings...I hate it because she annoys me so fucking much 

Hopefully Dexter kills her, what a twist 



John said:


> Most likely. IIRC Dexter didn't even take the time to dispose of the body.
> 
> Speaking of the redneck, did anyone else find him hilarious? (in a good way)



Dexter could have done it off screen. We didn't see him leave the bathroom at all, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 28, 2010)

Yagami_ said:


> Wow, how the fuck did you get that from the previews?   Did you even _watch_ the episode?
> 
> How could one even get anywhere near the impression that he didn't care for Rita unless if they were a complete and utter retard?  The whole episode was demonstrating the exact opposite.


I was talking about the next episode  .



Banhammer said:


> This episode was fine and if you didn't like it, then you've been deluding yourself into an outstanding out of tune state with the main character and have honestly no idea what the show has actually been all about, or what has been even happening in it at all. /condescending


 That's why the book are so much better. More mystery/detective oriented. I couldn't care less about Dex's social life .


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 28, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> That's why the book are so much better. More mystery/detective oriented. I couldn't care less about Dex's social life .



Lol the books? Are you serious?

The books....


*Spoiler*: __ 



explain Dexter's "dark passenger" as being an ancient Phoenician God that's possessing him. I'd have Dexter's interpersonal relationships over that nonsense any day.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 28, 2010)

A Phoenician God that's possessing him .....


----------



## Aerik (Sep 28, 2010)

Megaharrison said:


> Fyi, the redneck actually plays a carnie in _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_ who stabs Dee in the stomach.
> 
> This guy is clearly going to become a superstar of television.
> 
> My guess is Quinn is gonna pick up on his death in any regard. I do have high hopes for this season*, but Quinn will never be able to compare to Doakes....Mothafucka.*



Amen to that


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CfNarCjSHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2010)

Aerik said:


> I really, really hope Aster will change/leave the show...she is so annoying since season 4.


I don't know.  I thought her scene with Dexter was one of the better scenes in the first episode.  Sally on Mad Men has proven that children can actually make these shows better.  And I have become a huge Chloe Moretz fan too.  Children just don't bother me as much as they used to.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 28, 2010)

Megaharrison said:


> Lol the books? Are you serious?
> 
> The books....
> 
> ...


And that ruins it for you? Dexter never even mentions that again. He'll talk about the event of how his children were kidnapped,but never that his Dark Passenger originates from a god. I'll agree though,Dexter in The Dark was incredibly shitty.

The new book, Dexter Is Delicious,deals with Dexter taking on two cannibals .


----------



## Cash (Sep 28, 2010)

Megaharrison said:


> Lol the books? Are you serious?
> 
> The books....
> 
> ...



 the books can eat a dick now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 28, 2010)

Ganta said:


> the books can eat a dick now.


That's only in the third book. I tend to forget about it so I can fully enjoy the other books of the series. You should really read the first two. The fourth is meh,and the third sucks.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn, that was one of the worst episodes in the entire series.

This show really is just getting worse and worse, I really hope it hits it stride again..


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 28, 2010)

The first ep was just okay.  I got Six Feet Under vibes naturally... I hope it picks up through the rest of the season.  I mean, Season 4 was amazing so it's hard to top, but I still hope for better.  It was just really all over the place and I wasn't actually all that emotional about it.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 29, 2010)

Pretty much a grieving episode.

Taken on its own it was good, it did what it was out to accomplish.

The problem is, you don't use that as a season opener...


----------



## Orthio (Sep 29, 2010)

Started this up recently, love the witty scripting and characters and all but shit..I can't take the darker sides, or like I can't sit down and watch a bulk of episodes at a time. Taped dexter can piss right off


----------



## Butcher (Sep 29, 2010)

This season,is probably going to suck hard.

I can feel it almost.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 29, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Damn, that was one of the worst episodes in the entire series.
> 
> This show really is just getting worse and worse, I really hope it hits it stride again..


You didn't like Season 4? It's amazing if you fast-forward through the crappy side-plots.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> You didn't like Season 4? It's amazing if you fast-forward through the crappy side-plots.



Wish they could make a GOOD series off your sig, I'm on the 5th book and love em.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Wish they could make a GOOD series off your sig, I'm on the 5th book and love em.


Sadly Scy-Fy had to fuck up the Dresden name. Why Sy-Fy? Why ? I've already caught up to the rest of the series .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't get what was so wrong about this episode, it sent a good goodbye to rita, and it showed dexter _ can_ have emotions.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 30, 2010)

^ That is kind of a bad thing.

No emotions is what made Dexter Morgan,Dexter Morgan.

Lately both the author of the books,and show,are putting the final nails into the coffin for our Season 1/_Dearly Devoted Dexter_ Dexter.


----------



## Cash (Sep 30, 2010)

Dexter has shown anger and frustration before in the series. Its rare but he does have those emotions. Its nothing new. Besides its not like he doesnt have emotions at all. When he does feel emotions, he has trouble recognizing them. Thats part of the inner conflict in his head.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 1, 2010)

Dexter wouldn't be very interesting without character development. In fact, the whole series is about him struggling to hide his urges, trying to be normal, try to "have it all." The man I saw in the episode looked to me like an emotionally stunted guy who just has his world shattered and fucked by his mistakes.

There isn't anything I see that's out of character for him, the Dexter that's a product of four seasons, unless you purposefully missed every episode after 3/4 of season one.

Yeah, I don't want 5 seasons of the same character. That's typical TV tripe.


----------



## Broleta (Oct 1, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Damn, that was one of the worst episodes in the entire series.
> 
> This show really is just getting worse and worse, I really hope it hits it stride again..



Woah, you really think that? I thought the general consensus was that season 4 was awesome, especially when you look at the ratings and DVD sales being some of Showtime's highest ever. Personally I thought it was tremendous, specifically the last 2 episodes. Those were 2 of the best episodes in the entire series from my point of view.

The season 5 opener was more of an epilogue I thought. Not really suitable for a season opener but it really had to be done, a timeskip would have been terrible and would have left us all feeling cheated after the season 4 ending. Season 5 will probably kick off for real with the second and third episode.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 1, 2010)

Dexter was crying when he killed Rudy in *Season One*. I dunno why people are so suddenly shocked that he has emotions now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 1, 2010)

Now that i think about it, I didn't think he cared about Rita, it seemed like more of a guilt thing to me. He feels guilty that he got her into this situation and does not seem like a grieving husband to me. It could've been any of his friends/family.

would he have acted the same if she died on her own? i'm leaning towards "no".

all in all i agree with astor


----------



## Aerik (Oct 1, 2010)

Megaharrison said:


> Dexter was crying when he killed Rudy in *Season One*. I dunno why people are so suddenly shocked that he has emotions now.



indeed, he has shown emotions multiple times in the 4 other seasons, dont know why people want him to be so cold and unaffected by Rita's death. With Quinn on his tail and the FBI investigating the Trinity case (and thus possibly pressuring Dexter/Kyle butler even more) Im sure that this season will eventually make a big switch.


----------



## Cash (Oct 1, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> Now that i think about it, I didn't think he cared about Rita, it seemed like more of a guilt thing to me. He feels guilty that he got her into this situation and does not seem like a grieving husband to me. It could've been any of his friends/family.
> 
> would he have acted the same if she died on her own? i'm leaning towards "no".
> 
> all in all i agree with astor



Yup, He cared about Rita but its the guilt thats eating him up inside the most. She didnt deserve that and its his fault.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 1, 2010)

The hell guys...  I don't think it was only the guilt. At the end of epi one he said he loved Rita. Also are we forgetting he "_punched_" that neighbor who kissed her? And I fucking hate Astor.


----------



## Cash (Oct 1, 2010)

He also loves Harry and Deb, when people fuck with the ones he care about, he explodes. We know he loves her but lets just say she died in a car crash or something, how do you think he would react then?


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 2, 2010)

Ganta said:


> He also loves Harry and Deb, when people fuck with the ones he care about, he explodes. We know he loves her but lets just say she died in a car crash or something, how do you think he would react then?


He wouldn't have left everyone behind, thinking he's toxic. (Or... most likely not.) He still would have made a similar speech at her funeral, since, that was the truth of the matter on how she changed him and affected his life. He could still have broken down in an emotional rage, as Dexter tends to get frustrated with change, especially for the worse. Being the careful creature of habit he is.


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> He wouldn't have left everyone behind, thinking he's toxic. (Or... most likely not.) He still would have made a similar speech at her funeral, since, that was the truth of the matter on how she changed him and affected his life. He could still have broken down in an emotional rage, as Dexter tends to get frustrated with change, especially for the worse. Being the careful creature of habit he is.



Yup, I agree 100% .


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 3, 2010)

Bleh, show's getting boring.  Only the previews make it seem like next week might get better.


----------



## Cash (Oct 3, 2010)

Thought todays ep was great. nice season so far.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 4, 2010)

Part of me is glad that Astor's gone. She was kinda riding on my nerves.

Feel bad for Cody though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 4, 2010)

Much better than last weeks episode. And Masouka(the forensics Chinese guy) had some very lulzy moments in this episode.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't find any place to watch episode 2 

Can't find it on youtube at all 

I think I found a site


----------



## Aerik (Oct 4, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I can't find any place to watch episode 2
> 
> Can't find it on youtube at all
> 
> I think I found a site



share plx


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Aerik said:


> share plx



I'll PM you


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 4, 2010)

I lol'd at how accurate the sketching of kyle butler is


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow the trailers for this season were so deceptive, they made it seem like Dexter would be seriously investigated by everyone. At the moment it looks like only Quinn will bother.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

After watching the episode, looks like we have another serial killer again this season. Probably not the Boyd guy, but whoever killed that women and guy, the cop is looking suspicious to me . She knew so much about the beheading of the women like she was an expert. I don't trust the bitch 

Maybe she and Deb will get together. It'll kind of be a mix of season 1 and 3, Deb gets together with the serial killer and the serial killer is a cop :ho.

I hope we don't see the kids much, I don't want to see Aster, the bitch . 

Next episode looks like Dexter goes after Boyd and possibly gets shot by him, although we didn't see who he was shooting at or if he succeed. I'll place my bets on Dexter getting shot, but it's only minor.

I wish they showed us how the Raccoon died, I hope Dexter didn't kill it


----------



## The Boss (Oct 4, 2010)

Sort of glad Aster is gone... poor Cody.  It was a good episode I think. It's progressing smoothly.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2010)

No more kids yay!!!!!!!!

Well I didn't mind Cody but Astor..damn most annoying character in da show , I hope she , Angel and Laguerta dies this season.


----------



## tashtin (Oct 4, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> No more kids yay!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I didn't mind Cody but Astor..damn most annoying character in da show , I hope she , Angel and Laguerta dies this season.



blasphemy!! angel is a great character.... or atleast was before that succubus bitch laguerta sucked all the awesome out of him


----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2010)

tashtin said:


> blasphemy!! angel is a great character.... or atleast was before that succubus bitch laguerta sucked all the awesome out of him



Sorry but after his shitty plot with Laguerta on season 4 I ended hating him.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 4, 2010)

> I wish they showed us how the Raccoon died, I hope Dexter didn't kill it


 Did you see his smirk when he said 'he put up a struggle.'?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Did you see his smirk when he said 'he put up a struggle.'?



Shut up shut up I refuse to believe it 

I'm pretty sure he did kill it, I was just hoping he didn't , Dexter could have just looked for a dead Raccoon, but no he had to kill one.

Fuck you Dexter. I'm done with the show 


:ho


----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Shut up shut up I refuse to believe it
> 
> I'm pretty sure he did kill it, I was just hoping he didn't , Dexter could have just looked for a dead Raccoon, but no he had to kill one.
> 
> ...



: Well Dexter was always hated by animals , but didn't know he would take a lulz after killing one.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> : Well Dexter was always hated by animals , but didn't know he would take a lulz after killing one.



He was? . I don't remember that, and I should know everything about him 

Actually, I think Dexter has killed animals in the past 

Never would I have known he had such a dark side to him ...:ho


----------



## The Boss (Oct 4, 2010)

In season 4 Dexter ended a Deers life with no hesitation.


----------



## ragnara (Oct 4, 2010)

Everyone (especially Deb) needs to get suspicious of Dexter this season. I want him to have a serious challenge for more than the last episode.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> In season 4 Dexter ended a Deers life with no hesitation.



 Just stick with killing humans ok Dexter? 



ragnara said:


> Everyone (especially Deb) needs to get suspicious of Dexter this season. I want him to have a serious challenge for more than the last episode.



I'm pretty sure Dexter will end up getting a lot of targets on his back this season by the people closest to him. Things are going to connect, Quinn is going to try and be Doakes and expose Dexter as a killer. 

I want something really drastic to happen though, like Dexter kill Deb. It would be even more shocking then Rita dieing. Of course that will only work if Dexter completely loses his sense of self.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2010)

Better episode           .


----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2010)

ragnara said:


> Everyone (especially Deb) needs to get suspicious of Dexter this season. I want him to have a serious challenge for more than the last episode.



Well imo I hope this time he gets less challenge of being discovered I want to see more focus of rivalry's between serial killers like Trinity and his brother.

But well anything better than Laguerta and Batista wasting time with their lame relationship.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Well imo I hope this time he gets less challenge of being discovered I want to see more focus of rivalry's between serial killers like Trinity and his brother.
> 
> But well anything better than Laguerta and Batista wasting time with their lame relationship.



 For a second there I thought you were saying Arthur had a brother.

But yah, I'm not crazy about the whole LaGuerta and Batista thing. I wouldn't mind it if it had more connection with Dexter himself, but the only connections was Dexter being the first to know about it, I don't think anything even happened with that no character development for Dexter from that I don't think, at less none that was all that important or could have just been done by using filler characters.

Oh well, it provides some laughs...mostly because of the fail of it


----------



## Aerik (Oct 4, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> He was? . I don't remember that, and I should know everything about him
> 
> Actually, I think Dexter has killed animals in the past
> 
> Never would I have known he had such a dark side to him ...:ho



When he was a kid he used to hunt and kill animals to feed his dark passenger if I remember correctly. It was explained in season 1 I think.

Just finished watching episode 2 of season 5, I must admit that it was way better then episode 1. Quinn VS Dexter will prolly happen and will hopefuly be even more amazing then Dexter VS Doakes. I hope this animal-guy-serialkiller will be small game because he is, like dexter said, a boring guy. 

Also very nice that they got rid of Astor, annoying little........ Seeing Cody deal with it was sad though


----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2010)

Aerik said:


> I hope this animal-guy-serialkiller will be small game because he is, like dexter said, a boring guy.



Yes , that guy looks like fodder...but lets see next chap how much he last.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Aerik said:


> When he was a kid he used to hunt and kill animals to feed his dark passenger if I remember correctly. It was explained in season 1 I think.
> 
> Just finished watching episode 2 of season 5, I must admit that it was way better then episode 1. Quinn VS Dexter will prolly happen and will hopefuly be even more amazing then Dexter VS Doakes. I hope this animal-guy-serialkiller will be small game because he is, like dexter said, a boring guy.
> 
> Also very nice that they got rid of Astor, annoying little........ Seeing Cody deal with it was sad though



Yah I actually remembered that. Dexter was always abusive to animals . So sad 

Episode one was good to me . I don't see why so many people are hating on it . Boyd may seem boring but that can easily change. He has an interesting way to kill people or dump their bodies that's for sure. Maybe Dexter fucks up and Boyd gets away, and then all shit breaks loose and Dexter ends up being targeted by the guy. Although Boyd seems to only kill females from the looks of it. As of right now he doesn't really seem like he'll be the season's serial killer but you never know, we need to know why he kills those females, it could be explained next episode but it might not. If he doesn't die then he may be the main serial killer for the season, but there's still that beheaded women and that guy who killed himself(Or so it was made to appear). 

 Does anyone like Aster? I guess no one likes her change of attitude. I watched an episode from season two and she was so much nicer back then...then they made her a stereotypical teenage female. I'm not really crazy about the kids acting though, it doesn't seem good to me. I wont forget Aster laughing when she was talking about her dead mother , I don't know if she was really holding back a laugh but it looked like it to me, I definitely didn't see the sadness in her. So either she really isn't sad or she's not that great of an actor...I'm going with the second one, kids aren't always the best actors I find . Cody's actor looks like he's forcing himself too much. 

Stupid kids in this world can't act


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> In season 4 Dexter ended a Deers life with no hesitation.



That deer had it coming


----------



## ez (Oct 4, 2010)

starting of really slow this season. i guess whoever is doing the santa muerte killings is going to be the big bad of this season. should be fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2010)

Aww poor Cody, gonna miss that little guy.

I detest Astor but I use to like her when she wasn't acting like a teenage brat, I feel sorry for her but I won't miss her.

That cop Deb was talking to is hot but a bit suspicious.

Deb is annoying the hell out of me this season more than anything.

Quinn is gonna get his shit fucked up be Dexter, if Doakes failed....then Quinn has no chance.

The Batista storyline is boring.

I have a feeling Quinn and Deb are going to get serious and Dexter will eventually kill Quinn and that's when Deb may vow to find Quinn's killer or something of that nature.

I actually like Boyd (actor is cool), he's sort of a interesting guy.


----------



## Aerik (Oct 4, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Aww poor Cody, gonna miss that little guy.
> 
> I detest Astor but I use to like her when she wasn't acting like a teenage brat, I feel sorry for her but I won't miss her.
> 
> ...



Or Deb will provide Quinn immunity (without him knowing so, its not in his char to use a woman as far as I've seen). 

And I always felt that Astor+Cody and the Batisa+La guerta romance was a little bit of drama to fill the minutes, never really liked that kind of screentime though


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2010)

^.....What? :S

This is Dexter thread, not Supernatural.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2010)

lol yeah i realized that a bit too late it would seem

anyway good episode, i'm going to miss the kids 

also i think i'm starting to like quinn:S


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 4, 2010)

Astor fucking up Cody's childhood 

The season is still moving a bit slow compared to previous seasons, but I guess they had no choice after such a major death


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 4, 2010)

Good, the kids are buggering off somewhere else (re: not in every episode).


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol yeah i realized that a bit too late it would seem
> 
> anyway good episode, i'm going to miss the kids
> 
> also i think i'm starting to like quinn:S



I still don't like him. He's a dirty cop :ho Just like Dexter said(At less I think he said that  it's been so long ).

The only character I like is Dexter, I see a lot of myself in him :ho. Everyone else has pissed me off one too many times


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2010)

I`m basically a fan of Dexter, Masuka, Rita, Doakes, Cody. Everyone else got annoying at some point.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I`m basically a fan of Dexter, Masuka, Rita, Doakes, Cody. Everyone else got annoying at some point.



You should also add Harry ,one of the most cool pops with nice sub plots.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 4, 2010)

Quinn is worse than he was in the previous seasons. Now he acts like the corny dumbass pretty boy that's trying to get what he can't have. Dexter needs kill him pronto.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> You should also add Harry ,one of the most cool pops with nice sub plots.



Yeah I forgot about Harry and Harrison.


----------



## Man in Black (Oct 5, 2010)

Another mediocre episode, man would this show benefit from 42 mins instead of 55.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 5, 2010)

Cody "it's just like camping" Bennett has down syndrome.  Thank you, SomethingAwful for teaching me.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Another mediocre episode, man would this show benefit from 42 mins instead of 55.



I think it was only like 50 last night...unless I'm thinking of Boarwalk Empire.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 8, 2010)

They haven't really shown the dead bodies close up before i think.

Anyway, glad Astor left, she was really annoying. Will kind of miss Cody though.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Oct 9, 2010)

Season 5 kind off sucks for now don't really like seen Dexter with kids


----------



## Aerik (Oct 9, 2010)

to all the people complaining: What did you expect from these 2 episodes when you compare it with previous seasons? And why dont you like the build-up of Dexter VS quinn and a possible serial killer that might be revealed to be this seasons bad-guy?


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 9, 2010)

Aerik said:


> to all the people complaining: What did you expect from these 2 episodes when you compare it with previous seasons? And why dont you like the build-up of Dexter VS quinn and a possible serial killer that might be revealed to be this seasons bad-guy?



The writing isn't as great as it use to be.  Masuka hasn't been very funny for some reason.  The scenes with Dexter and Deb are repetitive, but I guess there's a point to that if Deb is going to find out about Dexter's secret later.  The continuation of Angel/Maria is pretty sad.  They should've been killed off last season.

Quinn's investigation of Dexter is going to be compared with Doake's and it will never be as good as Season 2.  Quinn isn't as complex and likeable by any standards.  He's a poorly developed character starting from his introduction with Yuki that pointless Asian cop warning about his past (nothing happened at all!) to being a comedic ploy as Deb's unrequited lover.

I could go on about Astor, but she's gone for good.


----------



## Aerik (Oct 9, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> The writing isn't as great as it use to be.  Masuka hasn't been very funny for some reason.  The scenes with Dexter and Deb are repetitive, but I guess there's a point to that if Deb is going to find out about Dexter's secret later.  The continuation of Angel/Maria is pretty sad.  They should've been killed off last season.
> 
> Quinn's investigation of Dexter is going to be compared with Doake's and it will never be as good as Season 2.  Quinn isn't as complex and likeable by any standards.  He's a poorly developed character starting from his introduction with Yuki that pointless Asian cop warning about his past (nothing happened at all!) to being a comedic ploy as Deb's unrequited lover.
> 
> I could go on about Astor, but she's gone for good.



I am with you that the earlier seasons are way better and I enjoyed them alot more, but I havent found that many reasons to mark this season as 'mediocre' or say that it 'sucks' after watching 2 episodes. 

The Angel/Maria sidestory is more like a soap and I could definantly live without it. Masuka however has had a few moments in episode 2 (sadly there werent any good moments for him in episode 1, but hey that is to be expected from the general theme of the episode). 

I expect Quinn to get alot of attention this season, especially if he is going to open the hunt on dexter. Knowing Dexter he will prolly shed a big bright spotlight on his past if it could intimidate/help get rid off Quinn. Doakes was way better and still is one of my favorite characters from the show, I doubt Quinn could pull of what he did but the question is if the Quinn VS Dexter showdown will go down the way Doakes VS Dexter did. I hope and think the writers are going to take a different approach with Quinn to expose Dexter so he won't be compared to Doakes. And like I said earlier I expect Deb to play a major role in this season to provide a certain immunity for Quinn, like an obstacle Dexter has to overcome to get rid of Quinn but dont hurt Deb in the process. 

And yes, luckily Astor is gone. I was literally cheering when I heard she was going to live with their grandparents. Sad to see Cody go though, liked that little guy ;(


----------



## Cash (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice episode. Next week really turns up the heat. This season is going to be nuts.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2010)

OMG.  Dexter is big trouble this time.  He has to babysit Julia Stiles and it looks like Quinn is closing in on him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh Boyd, I will miss you. 

Hmm, Julia Stiles is here.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2010)

> Season 5 kind off sucks for now don't really like seen Dexter with kids


It's starting about as well as 4. He lost the kids.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh, Batista! You and your antics! 

In all seriousness, though, I thought Boyd was a great villain, and it was a shame to see him go so quickly. Still, there's something to look out for: Dexter has to silence a potential witness. Excited to see how he handles this.

Why's everyone getting so worked up about that chick from "Save the Last Dance" being on the show?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not worked up. I like Julia and I'm glad to see her on the show. I need someone to fill the massive void my lovely Rita left.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

It will really piss me of if Quinn is the one to discover/expose Dexter’s secret. I think his shit and doesn’t deserve to do that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

Masuke thinking the sketches were Justin Bieber was the funniest thing in the episode by far.


----------



## Aerik (Oct 11, 2010)

Dexter's back, damn what a nice episode

Also nice to see Masuka back with his 'you should polish his lance' joke


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 11, 2010)

Why is giving good head an insult? She should be pleased.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 11, 2010)

^No matter how good, I don't think someone wants to be known as the village bicycle.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 11, 2010)

Boyd was an awesome fodder villain! damn Dexter series need to put more talk between Dex and his victim's before he kills him they are always interesting.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 11, 2010)

Hm... Interesting role for Julia Stiles.

Hm. Dexter can either kill her, convince her to leave him out of it, or he can remove all the evidence of the murders and make her look like a crazy person.  With lacerations on her back. Assuming he has to deal with it.

She might fall for her saviour, which might be trite.

Actually, one out might be the reason Boyd was killing the women. It wasn't revealed other than he was setting them free.


----------



## ragnara (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice episode and next week looks really interesting. I don't care if it's Quinn who "exposes" him as long as it's done so Dexter has to leave his safe zone for a while.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 11, 2010)

So people who have watched the trailer for next episode...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who wants to bet that the episode will end with Quinn showing a picture of Dexter to that kid and we'll have to wait an extra week to see what happens?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2010)

Masuka


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Hm... Interesting role for Julia Stiles.
> 
> Hm. Dexter can either kill her, convince her to leave him out of it, or he can remove all the evidence of the murders and make her look like a crazy person.  With lacerations on her back. Assuming he has to deal with it.
> 
> ...



In the previews it looked like he was looking at her history, if he has a justified reason to kill her he probably will or she will fall for him and see him as some sort of hero.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

ragnara said:


> Nice episode and next week looks really interesting. I don't care if it's Quinn who "exposes" him as long as it's done so Dexter has to leave his safe zone for a while.



Quinn is an asshole whose only reason for hating Dexter is because Dexter caught him being a dirty cop and didn?t take his offer of friendship/kissing ass. Doakes was a G whose sole reason for hating Dexter was because he felt there was something of about him basically his cop instincts where tingling every time he saw Dexter...............oh Doakes how I miss you so and how you have come to be replaced by the fail that is queen....sorry mean Quinn.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

I love Boyd and his "Take It!" tapes.


----------



## ragnara (Oct 11, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Quinn is an asshole whose only reason for hating Dexter is because Dexter caught him being a dirty cop and didn?t take his offer of friendship/kissing ass. Doakes was a G whose sole reason for hating Dexter was because he felt there was something of about him basically his cop instincts where tingling every time he saw Dexter...............oh Doakes how I miss you so and how you have come to be replaced by the fail that is queen....sorry mean Quinn.



Of course Doakes would be better but he's otherwise occupied right now, being dead and all. 

I'd rather see Quinn doing it now than having to wait another year until Deb gets her chance.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sure Quinn gonna be close to put Dex on big shit , but somehow his relationship with Deb gonna end being his downfall XD.


----------



## Aerik (Oct 11, 2010)

ragnara said:


> Of course Doakes would be better but he's otherwise occupied right now, being dead and all.
> 
> I'd rather see Quinn doing it now than having to wait another year until Deb gets her chance.



well Doakes had a blast hunting for Dexter


----------



## John (Oct 11, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Boyd was an awesome fodder villain! damn Dexter series need to put more talk between Dex and his victim's before he kills him they are always interesting.


I was thinking the same thing. There must've been a method to his madness and I would've liked to have gotten more insight into it.


Violent-nin said:


> Masuke thinking the sketches were Justin Bieber was the funniest thing in the episode by far.


 You can always count on Masuka to bring the laughs. I personally thought the scene where he took off his glasses to give Deb a better view of his black eye was funnier though.


Shippingr4losers said:


> In all seriousness, though, I thought Boyd was a great villain, and it was a shame to see him go so quickly. Still, there's something to look out for: Dexter has to silence a potential witness. Excited to see how he handles this.


Boyd was definitely murdered too soon. When Dexter turned on the audio I wish Boyd would've ran out of the house just so we could see more from him. 
I'm glad Julia Stiles' role in this season has finally been revealed. I was dreading the though of another girlfriend for Dexter. Glad to see that I was wrong.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 11, 2010)

Stupid video kept stopping 

Despite that...unwanted situation, the episode was nice(Would have been nicer if the video didn't kept on stopping on me, but it's over and done with, hopefully next week I don't have to sit threw a bunch of stopping).

The episode had some nice "Oh shit!" moments, mainly the one where Dexter gets shot by Boyd and it ends up screwing him. 

I say the cop is the one who's chopping people's heads off, who would expect her? No one that's who.

When Dexter got spotted I thought it was just an Animal, to make Dexter and us shit our pants, but nope...it was some person(Seems like she was going to get killed by Boyd, she should thank Dexter).

Next episode looks good.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Oct 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I`m basically a fan of Dexter, Masuka, Rita, Doakes, Cody. Everyone else got annoying at some point.



How did Rita stay on that list? 

I found her the second-most annoying character in the show (after Deb). Much as I enjoy _Dexter_, it hasn't been good at creating engaging female supporting characters.

I refuse to believe that someone else has a different opinion than me on this! (Actually, most of the people that I've discussed it with _do_. She's first. )


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 11, 2010)

Nick Soapdish said:


> How did Rita stay on that list?
> 
> I found her the second-most annoying character in the show (after Deb). Much as I enjoy _Dexter_, it hasn't been good at creating engaging female supporting characters.
> 
> I refuse to believe that someone else has a different opinion than me on this! (Actually, most of the people that I've discussed it with _do_. She's first. )



Everyone has different tastes. Some will like a character others wont, just the way the world works.


I hate them all expect for Dexter. But I probably hate the others only because they take away my Dexter time. 

Although there are characters I wish would just die(Astor, and Quinn are probably on the top of the list. Rita was as well but...well she's dead now so she's off the list).

I have nothing against the way the characters are written, I think they are well written, I just don't like them Astor is a typical teenage girl...enough said, Quinn is a horny asshole, and Rita...well she cheated on Dexter bitch deserved to die. Sure Dexter had that thing with what's her face but that's different...Dexter is fucked up in the head Rita is just a whore


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 11, 2010)

The preview is always misleading.  Julia Stiles is actually running to Dexter


----------



## tashtin (Oct 11, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> and Rita...well she cheated on Dexter bitch deserved to die. Sure Dexter had that thing with what's her face but that's different...Dexter is fucked up in the head Rita is just a whore



im sorry but when did rita cheat on dexter? I cant remember, unless you mean that one time that asshole neighbour kissed her and she stopped it before it went any further..... thats hardly cheating......

and rita may be a whore, but she is one sexy whore.

I cant wait until the mystery man from julia stiles life enters the scene, shits gonna get real then.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2010)

I wanna bang Julia Stiles so hard.

I wanted to see more interaction with the latest prey, though. More killer bonding and shit.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 11, 2010)

tashtin said:


> im sorry but when did rita cheat on dexter? I cant remember, unless you mean that one time that asshole neighbour kissed her and she stopped it before it went any further..... thats hardly cheating......
> 
> and rita may be a whore, but she is one sexy whore.
> 
> I cant wait until the mystery man from julia stiles life enters the scene, shits gonna get real then.



That's the worst kind of cheating there is . I was just joking around though. But still, she should have stopped it before it happened, I don't want to hear any of that "Moment of weakness" crap since...it's crap. I don't really think of her as a whore and that situation didn't really change my opinion on her much at all, I always just found her annoying, I don't know why, probably because I want Dexter to myself and she had him...jealous I am.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 11, 2010)

I wish that they had kept Boyd longer. I liked him.


----------



## tashtin (Oct 11, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> That's the worst kind of cheating there is . I was just joking around though. But still, she should have stopped it before it happened, I don't want to hear any of that "Moment of weakness" crap since...it's crap. I don't really think of her as a whore and that situation didn't really change my opinion on her much at all, I always just found her annoying, I don't know why, probably because I want Dexter to myself and she had him...jealous I am.



I'm assuming your a girl/women otherwise how else can you resist rita's *ahem* "CHARMS" ... but I could be wrong about your gender, I mean I'm a bloke and I wouldnt mind a little dexter action myself...... I kid of course


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 11, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Everyone has different tastes. Some will like a character others wont, just the way the world works.
> 
> 
> I hate them all expect for Dexter. But I probably hate the others only because they take away my Dexter time.
> ...


The only cool characters of the show are: Dexter, Arthur Mitchell,Masuka, and Doakes. Everybody else can eat a bullet .

Nice episode BTW. This season is getting better.


----------



## Aerik (Oct 11, 2010)

ezxx said:


> pretty lackluster episode
> 
> i wish they'd reveal that the main antagonist is that patrol officer already



have had a feeling she has something to do with it from the moment she entered the scene and was all like 'IT WAS A RITUAL MURDER'. Hopefully she will prove to be a interesting side-story for a few episodes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2010)

I like quinn, but he's playing a dangerous game, it doesn't end well for characters who find out about dex


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 11, 2010)

ezxx said:


> pretty lackluster episode
> 
> i wish they'd reveal that the main antagonist is that patrol officer already



I got a feeling Deb is going to be the one solving that case.  Dexter has bigger shit to worry about.

And this chick ain't as hot as Officer Cougar


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2010)

i don't think it's the officer, you'd have to be pretty strong to cleanly decapitate someone like that.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 11, 2010)

Wish I had showtime. Gotta wait till it comes out in netflix for the new episodes.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 11, 2010)

This has to be the goriest season yet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2010)

Butcher said:


> This has to be the goriest season yet.



lol what makes you say that?


----------



## Butcher (Oct 11, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol what makes you say that?


Look at the murders .

Just the way they look was kind of creepy.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 12, 2010)

just watched the newest episode


its getting real exciting now.   so many plots within one.   

Dexter has a big problem now
Deb still having problems with her case
LaGuerta having that issue with her husband now


the plot thickens

cant wait till next week's eppy


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 12, 2010)

Next week's preview looks lulzy.

Season seems to be picking up nicely.


----------



## Aerik (Oct 12, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> just watched the newest episode
> 
> 
> *its getting real exciting now.  * so many plots within one.
> ...



I dont think most people are waiting for that


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 12, 2010)

This episode really picked up the pace.  I liked Boyd too.  I personally thought he would have been onto Dexter long before.  He should have recognized Dexter's car when he was following him. And Julia Styles looks way young to me in the previews.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 12, 2010)

Boyd is alright,but he is no Trinity.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 12, 2010)

Butcher said:


> Boyd is alright,but he is no Trinity.



I lol'd hard when he shot Dex with the tranq dart right after Dex doped him up 

Gotta give him credit for that 

Dexter: "fuuuuuuuuu-"


----------



## Inugami (Oct 12, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> just watched the newest episode
> 
> 
> its getting real exciting now.   so many plots within one.
> ...


Fixed  .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2010)

It's alright so far.. I'm not going to make judgments with conviction after three episodes. But I think some Dexter fans need to realise that it was never perfect. The latest episode was the best one so far.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 15, 2010)

Gonna miss Boyd a bit. He was pretty cool and creepy, especially his "Take it!" tapes


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2010)

I love the whole chain of events from when Dexter tranquillizes Boyd to when Boyd meets his unfortunate demise.


----------



## Aerik (Oct 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I love the whole chain of events from when Dexter tranquillizes Boyd to when Boyd meets his unfortunate demise.



I think that is one of the best scenes where they show why Dexter is better then 'Them' (other serialkillers). Where they are scared when being trapped Dexter is in control and becomes the hunter instead of the hunted


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2010)

well yeah, he had to take care of it quickly before things got out of hand.


----------



## tashtin (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a question about Boyd...

Was he raping/ physically abusing his victims or was it just Julia stiles?
Julia stiles has a lot of cut marks on her back... She must have been tortured.


----------



## Aerik (Oct 15, 2010)

tashtin said:


> I have a question about Boyd...
> 
> Was he raping/ physically abusing his victims or was it just Julia stiles?
> Julia stiles has a lot of cut marks on her back... She must have been tortured.



I dont remember them telling us in any of the episodes. I think that sunday Julia stiles might shed a light on what kind of serial killer Boyd really was.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2010)

Quinn was unable to confirm whether or not Dexter is really Kyle Butler.  He was handcuffed before he could gather the information.

I think the guy from Internal Affairs is going to force the Captain to give him a blow job.  

The show is getting better.  Dexter continues to get lucky.  Julia Stiles had a chance to escape, but chose not to take it.  Apparently there were other men involved in her abduction/torture.  Next week will focus on her efforts to gain revenge.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 17, 2010)

That Kyle Butler part pisses me off.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 17, 2010)

It's too early in the season for Dexter to get fucked now.  Episode was slightly more entertaining.  Next week looks funny.  Dexter could really use a sidekick hah.



> That Kyle Butler part pisses me off.



Deb's neediness is pissing me off more.

Ok on to Mad Men!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

UGH!

Forgot new episode tonight, going to have to catch it at 12.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 17, 2010)

Lumen as the new killer? Interesting...

Liked all the development in this episode, even the Maria and Batista stuff. Hope to see what develops next week.

Masuka's so hilarious.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 18, 2010)

Good new episode.

-Quinn needs to die already.
-I'm liking Lumen.
-Masuka is hilarious as usual.
-Dexter breaking through that door like the Juggernaut was epic.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 18, 2010)

Holy shit!

Harrison best Dexter sidekick ever!

story getting really interesting , and I'm starting to think that police girl gonna be the new Deb love interest  .



tashtin said:


> I have a question about Boyd...
> 
> Was he raping/ physically abusing his victims or was it just Julia stiles?
> Julia stiles has a lot of cut marks on her back... She must have been tortured.



Hey good observation! , you almost predicted the end of this episode!


----------



## Aerik (Oct 18, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Good new episode.
> 
> -Quinn needs to die already.
> -I'm liking Lumen.
> ...



this. And also:

-Quinn getting his ass handed to him was beautiful 
-Looks like DExter is getting a worthy opponent this season, im curious how it will work out. 
-There is a possibility Batista is gone after this season 
-I hope Julia Stiles wears some make-up next episode, she looks horrible without it.


----------



## ragnara (Oct 18, 2010)

I am a bit disappointed at the Quinn/Jonah scene not amounting to anything after the preview and most of the episode build up to it. The rest of the episode was good though, especially Dexter and the door.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 18, 2010)

I wish I could just watch Dexter on TV, it's so hard to find it online, and when I do the video is bad in quality.

If only I had the channel it comes on. Not much I can do sadly. At less I can still watch it...even if it keeps freezing on me.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Oct 18, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I wish I could just watch Dexter on TV, it's so hard to find it online, and when I do the video is bad in quality.
> 
> If only I had the channel it comes on. Not much I can do sadly. At less I can still watch it...even if it keeps freezing on me.





This is where I get my fix. The quality is pretty good as well, just check the latest links (zshare and megavideo are the best options).


----------



## ez (Oct 18, 2010)

> I think the guy from Internal Affairs is going to force the Captain to give him a blow job.



that guy acting like a douchebag really doesn't make sense. it's as if they added his character just for the sake of having some more conflict into the miguel/lt situation.

---

i didn't think there'd be other killers, so that's a nice surprise. not so big a fan of lumen becoming a vigilante killer, though. dex's going to do some more babysitting.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 18, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> -Dexter breaking through that door like the Juggernaut was epic.



Alpha as fuck.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 18, 2010)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> This is where I get my fix. The quality is pretty good as well, just check the latest links (zshare and megavideo are the best options).



I fail big time, I went to that site but I didn't see any links, I need to pay more attention. Next time I'll remember to watch it on there, thanks.


The episode was nice, although I was a little confused on who was who. I thought I head the women with Dexter say her name was Rachele, unless she lied. Her name is Lumen though right? When she ran away she looked scared of the people in the car, is she scared that someone is going to do something to her again. 

I'm kind of surprise that the beheader guy isn't the new cop, I thought she was the most likely case, seems I was wrong. 


The side story with Batista and LaGuertta has gotten a little interesting to me, but I'm still not crazy about it getting in my way of seeing Dexter do his thing.

I didn't see a preview for next episode, anyone see it?


----------



## Frieza (Oct 18, 2010)

I am so happy I have showtime east and west. I dont have to wait for my dexter fix. I also get to watch the big c tonight.

LaGuerta is going to have to give blowjobs to "keep" Batista out of jail.

The only person who deserves a sex scene this season is the police chick..who I think might be killed by Dexter at the end of the season.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 18, 2010)

omiK said:


> LaGuerta is going to have to give blowjobs to "keep" Batista out of jail.




I was thinking about that too. The way it was done kind of made the guy seem like he wants her to give him "The best blowjobs in Miami". That or he's wondering if she's doing illegal activities such as prostitution. I can see either one happening.


----------



## Aerik (Oct 18, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I fail big time, I went to that site but I didn't see any links, I need to pay more attention. Next time I'll remember to watch it on there, thanks.
> 
> 
> The episode was nice, although I was a little confused on who was who. I thought I head the women with Dexter say her name was Rachele, unless she lied. Her name is Lumen though right? When she ran away she looked scared of the people in the car, is she scared that someone is going to do something to her again.
> ...



I havent seen the preview either, curious what will happen next week. 

I think Lumen was scared of the car with kids because they were looking like they wanted to have sex with her, which is prolly the reason she got in this situation in the first place (boyfriend/date->abduction->almost murdered by Boyd)



omiK said:


> I am so happy I have showtime east and west. I dont have to wait for my dexter fix. I also get to watch the big c tonight.
> 
> LaGuerta is going to have to give blowjobs to "keep" Batista out of jail.
> 
> *The only person who deserves a sex scene this season is the police chick..who I think might be killed by Dexter at the end of the season.*



At this point I think its more likely that she gets a job as investigator because either Quinn or Batista goes I think (or both, but I dont think they will give me that much fanservice in 1 season )


----------



## Inugami (Oct 18, 2010)

Wonder how many blowjobs that police received to make such a big statement , meh I wouldn't be surprised if even Deb was in his list.

btw I really hope that generic Sholo isn't the Santa Muerte killer , after Boyd that guy looks so fucking boring.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2010)

So I'm guessing Luman is the target of the Santa Muerte.


----------



## tashtin (Oct 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> So I'm guessing Luman is the target of the Santa Muerte.



No. Lumen has her own story separate from the "saint death" story.

apparently she (along with the other girls) is linked to some sort of sex trafficking ring. The guy from robocop plays a business man connected to lumen
thats what I got from a few websites.... whether its true or not is questionable.

but I dont think Lumen and "Saint Death" will have anything to do with each other.

Anyone else disappointed that Julia Stiles is now wearing trousers?.. she looked awesome in just the T-shirt and underwear


----------



## Aerik (Oct 18, 2010)

just checked showtime's website and there are 2 clips up from next weeks episode, they look very promising. 

this thread

enjoy


----------



## Inugami (Oct 18, 2010)

Aerik said:


> just checked showtime's website and there are 2 clips up from next weeks episode, they look very promising.
> 
> this thread
> 
> enjoy



Wow , poor Dex almost all the girls always try to control him.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 18, 2010)

Last episode I was allready thinking when Boyd foreshadow it that there was some sort of cult of serial killers


----------



## Aerik (Oct 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Last episode I was allready thinking when Boyd foreshadow it that there was some sort of cult of serial killers



the dead-animal-pickup-patrol-serialkiller-gang

bit of a long name, no?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Last episode I was allready thinking when Boyd foreshadow it that there was some sort of cult of serial killers



It would be so awesome if the cult leader is Jordan Chase (Take it tapes guy)


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it's more about human smuggling than some clandestine group of serial killers. The people Boyd searching Boyd's place might supply him with women.

The writers also went with a little Stockholm syndrome. She attaches to the person who shows kindness after being tortured.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> I think it's more about human smuggling than some clandestine group of serial killers. The people Boyd searching Boyd's place might supply him with women.
> 
> The writers also went with a little Stockholm syndrome. She attaches to the person who shows kindness after being tortured.



not like she has anyone else at the moment.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 18, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> not like she has anyone else at the moment.



That's part of the Stockholm syndrome


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 18, 2010)

This season keeps getting better. Although I'm getting tired of that Mexican love story. I fast-forward that though.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 19, 2010)

She might be trying to use dexter to get revenge on random people tho.

Quinn got so close and then screwed


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> It would be so awesome if the cult leader is Jordan Chase (Take it tapes guy)





I love this idea.

Take it!


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 19, 2010)

Crazy person kills detective.  Dexter kills crazy person for killing an innocent while rattling on about his code again.  Damn, I would have thought that they were done with this after Lila or at least after Miguel.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 19, 2010)

You know I was thinking that........I was like why doesn't he just kill that girl?  He killed Doakes, Lila, Miguel, all who knew his secret.  We all know Julia stiles will die at the end of the season.  No one person is still alive after learning of dexter's secret


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

^Because the girl is innocent. He didn't kill Doakes. Lila and Miguel were guilty people so it fit with his code.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You know I was thinking that........I was like why doesn't he just kill that girl? _ He killed Doakes, Lila, Miguel, all who knew his secret. _ We all know Julia stiles will die at the end of the season.  No one person is still alive after learning of dexter's secret


huuuurrr duuuuurrrrr

Go rewatch those seasons.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 21, 2010)

Beauty and the Beast? Yeah, Lumen is pretty much already attracted to Dexter. The cutscenes from the next episode show it even more.

The group Boyd was in is definitely into selling women into prostitution or something of the sort. I also think Boyd was one of their "eliminators". Whatever it is, it's Dexter vs an organization. Definitely interesting 
Loving the idea of the guy who made the "Take it" tapes being the leader


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 24, 2010)

Masuka's tattoo!!  HOly shit.  


Laguerta going to give the best blowjobs in Miami haha...


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 24, 2010)

Bye bye Lumen.  That was fast.

Or not,  So obvious.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy shit.  Dexter is in big trouble next week!

Mediocre episode tonight though.  I got bored during certain stretches.  I'm so tired of LaGuerta and Batista.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 24, 2010)

Great episode. Next week looks like shit is going to hit the fan .

This is Dexter,not Bold and the Beautiful Mexicans.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2010)

Which is such a shame since Angel was honestly one of my favorite characters in the first two seasons


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 24, 2010)

The previews has been using fake outs too many times.  Lumen didn't shoot anybody yet they used a bullet sound last week.  

Not expecting much next time except Lumen and Dexter hooking up soon to resolve their sexual tension from this episode


----------



## Kaki (Oct 24, 2010)

> I love the whole chain of events from when Dexter tranquillizes Boyd to when Boyd meets his unfortunate demise.


 Parts with him and with masuka were the only really good parts so far.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 24, 2010)

=/

So let me get this straight, you dress up extra nice, get in the car with some guy you've been spending a lot of time with, you're half naked in a hotel room with said guy and it's unreasonable for someone to jump to conclusions?

Fucking women...


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 25, 2010)

Robocop vs Dexter........................awesome.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 25, 2010)

Rob` said:


> =/
> 
> So let me get this straight, you dress up extra nice, get in the car with some guy you've been spending a lot of time with, you're half naked in a hotel room with said guy and it's unreasonable for someone to jump to conclusions?
> 
> Fucking women...



It's about the trust.



What a woman would say anyway.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 25, 2010)

Official , I hate Lumen meh at least use a hot women next time, not saying this would make the character better but at least some eye candy.

Harrison segments are fucking epic  he and Masuka  just saved this boring ep for me.

I'm starting to like DebxQuinn , she just use him like a 5 dolla bitch and hes just acting like some clueless girl .


----------



## Frieza (Oct 25, 2010)

I just  had a dream they made a sequel to Dexter called LaGuerta. I was horrified.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Just finished watching it(And I didn't see a preview for next episode, just like last week. I need my fucking preview).

This episode is probably the worst out of all the episodes so far this season. Although I use the word "worst" in the sense that compare to the other episodes it comes last, I still liked the episode and it offered some interesting stuff but it just didn't get my heart racing like the last few episodes.

LaGuerta not cheating around was a little surprising, only because they made it seem so obvious that she was, although it was too obvious and I had my doubts. I never suspecting what actually happened though, although I figured she was doing it for Batista though. I was hoping this would end their side story but...it seems there will probably be some kind of other side story dealing with Batista being sorry, and LaGuerta will say she over reacted and they'll have sex and have a baby and it'll all be done until next episode where they lose their baby in a park and blame each other...oh what a thrill those two episodes will be...actually it kind of would be interesting and funny, although it probably would suppose to be funny, I'll still laugh.


Quinn and that other guy needs to die. How dare that other guy say "Dexter? What kind of fucking name is Dexter?", it's an awesome name you fucking asshole. What's his name? I didn't catch it, too busy fapping over Dexter's name.


Lumen took the Airplane to Miami? But...she was already in Miami, the fuck is going on, does she know how Airports work?...I don't actually, never been on one. It wasn't surprising the way she was acting during the moment she was getting checked out, after what happened to her she probably has a problem with people touching her, and those fucking people watching her didn't help, seriously what the fuck was that? Perverts watching her getting felt up by someone? Ever heard of Porn? It's a lot more revealing you assholes. That did kind of annoy me though, some of the faces looked like they were enjoying what they saw. So...what the fuck set off the metal detector then? I thought it would have been a gun and a whole big thing was going to happen but instead we didn't get any indication to what it was. She has metal in her Bra or something? I think I saw a belt...it looked metaly maybe that was what set it off...I want to fucking know damn it.


So Harrison is becoming more like daddy is he? Typically really, after what he saw it's only logical something would end up happening, just like it did for Dexter. They are really taking the "Like father like son" thing seriously it seems. Those bitches at the end...they were bitches and that is all that needs to be said...I'm going to say more anyways. Who do they think they are saying the things they said. They have no place to bring up his dead mother, bitches is what they are. Good for Dexter telling them how it is...although he did get scratch right after that...his kid is insane I tells yas.


The crime scene this season got a new lead...go to a club and wait out side and eat steak(Deb said something about a steak out, I assume that's about eating steaks(Lol at anyone who thinks I'm serious)). Things seem odd still to me though. That new cop has something to do with all this I just know it. The part where she puked smelled funny...(Lame jokes are lame aren't they). 


Now the most important part of this episode, no this season, no this whole fucking series...Dexter likes snow? During the beginning of the episode he said something like "If Lumen goes home that will be one thing to check off my list, and maybe it'll snow tomorrow"(Something along those lines were said), would that imply Dexter likes snow since he mention Lumen leaving which he sees as a good thing so bring up snow as well would mean he likes snow. Maybe I'm just overanalyzing this but still, something tells me that this could end up being very important down the road(Again, Lol at anyone who thinks I'm serious). But seriously, if Dexter likes the snow then that's just another thing we have in common, I think the writers are spying on me or something and making Dexter just like me. Also, there was a part where Deb mention Little people porn and how Masuka showed it to her, I was a little confused if it was Masuka's porn or if it was Dexter's porn, Dexter seemed embarrassed when it was mentioned. If he does like it...well I guess the writers aren't spying on me after all. Although it seems more like Masuka's thing, he has weird fetishes. 


I wonder what will happen next week...I would know better if I had a fucking preview.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 25, 2010)

So the worst episode this season inspired you into make an awesome post .


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2010)

oh cool Peter Weller


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> So the worst episode this season inspired you into make an awesome post .



Awesome post? You smoking something 

But like I said, it's the worst episode to me but that's only because the other episodes were really awesome to me. I still liked this episode very much, it just didn't get my hear racing like the other episodes. But there is bond to be a few episodes like this where nothing really happens that makes you go "Oh fuck what is going to happen man". The only case I saw that with this episode was when Lumen was about to shoot the guy, but it was really obvious to me that Dexter was going to stop her in time so there was no heart pumping action.

But hey, I don't want too much heart racing action, I may end up with a heart attack then I wont get to watch Dexter ever again, now that is just a nightmare waiting to happen.

Next episode I'll probably have a heart pounding going on. I'll need to take something to calm it down or something.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2010)

> Lumen took the Airplane to Miami? But...she was already in Miami, the fuck is going on, does she know how Airports work?.


She took a return flight, I thought that would have been apparent


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 25, 2010)

damn when did Season 5 start??


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 25, 2010)

Gojira said:


> She took a return flight, I thought that would have been apparent


Seemed to me that she never got on the plane in the first place. She freaked out and couldn't get on. (I thought she'd be busted for something in her bag.) When she leaves the airport, there is a plane overhead taking off. That seems to imply she was supposed to be on it.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2010)

That's more likely after giving it some thought, the taxi driver threw me off


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2010)

I could've skipped this episode, the only thing i got from it is debra actually has boobs.

they could've atleast made LaGuerta a cheater..i could've worked with that, but nope, i got nothing.


----------



## ez (Oct 25, 2010)

this is the first episode that's felt like filler to me. i guess they're trying to give lumen's character some exposition, but it just seems pointless. granted, it's not as pointless as the thing with angel* and his wife...at least next week's episode seems like the tip-off point.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 26, 2010)

I realized today why Rita had to die: otherwise it wouldn't be believable for LaGuerta to be the best blowjob-giver in Miami.


Oxvial said:


> Official , I hate Lumen meh *at least use a hot women next time*, not saying this would make the character better but at least some eye candy.





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> So...what the fuck set off the metal detector then? I thought it would have been a gun and a whole big thing was going to happen but instead we didn't get any indication to what it was. She has metal in her Bra or something? I think I saw a belt...it looked metaly maybe that was what set it off...I want to fucking know damn it.


My roommate sat there the whole time during that scene going, "It's the belt. Take off the belt."


> Those bitches at the end...they were bitches and that is all that needs to be said...I'm going to say more anyways. Who do they think they are saying the things they said. They have no place to bring up his dead mother, bitches is what they are.


Stay-at-home mothers are gossip mongers. Typical.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2010)

fuck you guys Julia Stiles is awesome.

And lol at Deb, she has had garbage instincts since the beginning . She may actually be a bigger butt-monkey than Masuka. She'll never work out who Dexter really is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> fuck you guys Julia Stiles is awesome.
> 
> And lol at Deb, she has had garbage instincts since the beginning . She may actually be a bigger butt-monkey than Masuka. She'll never work out who Dexter really is.



she never tried 

I think she will find out eventually, maybe in the final season.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuuuuck, Lumen had a Michael Scofield moment there with the pinboard and all the info & prep she got to nail that fucker


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2010)

and she still fucked it up


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 27, 2010)

Dexter might have to put Lumen down (after he has the sex with her........of course) she is to much of a liability and seems to become a bigger one going from the previews of next episode. Thing is how will Dexter get around it, maybe by obeying rule number 1 don?t get caught. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Never read the books but have heard Dexters dark passenger in the book is some sort of demon or God, in the series it seems to be Harry or that?s the form Dexter sees it as. Obviously the series isn?t going the Supernatural route but still thought I would bring it up.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 28, 2010)

No, I'd say Harry represents Dexter's... training and conscience. (He thinks of Harry when he thinks of what he needs to do to follow the code. Harry also questions Dexter's judgments, but this is really Dex himself, of course.)

The "Dark Passenger" is more an urge that the Code, manifested in Harry, acts to channel. It's more primal, really. And certainly not the possession of a god...


----------



## handofjustice (Oct 28, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> No, I'd say Harry represents Dexter's... training and conscience. (He thinks of Harry when he thinks of what he needs to do to follow the code. Harry also questions Dexter's judgments, but this is really Dex himself, of course.)
> 
> The "Dark Passenger" is more an urge that the Code, manifested in Harry, acts to channel. It's more primal, really. *And certainly not the possession of a god*...



You obviously didnt read his post properly.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 28, 2010)

Gojira said:


> and she still fucked it up



Thats cuz you cant fake Scofields genius 

Also Quinn needs to move it up. Start stalking Dexter for fuck sakes. Instead he sittin in bars en bangin Deb


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 28, 2010)

handofjustice said:


> You obviously didnt read his post properly.


No, I read it perfectly. It's actually the case of you not reading my post properly.

Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 28, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Dexter might have to put Lumen down (after he has the sex with her........of course) she is to much of a liability and seems to become a bigger one going from the previews of next episode. Thing is how will Dexter get around it, maybe by obeying rule number 1 don?t get caught.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Eh,the first two are very good,while the third is one of the worst pieces of shit I've read,and the fourth is decent. Now the fifth......Dexter just won't shut up about his new kid. It's fucking terrible.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Batista just fucked himself


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 31, 2010)

Holy shit Give Masuka a fucking Emmy!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2010)

- The banter between Dexter and Lumen was cracking me up, and I definitely like her.
- Masuka was priceless in this episode.  
- That girl Batista picked up in club for the case had a banging body geez.
- Deb and Quinn are just a bore to me, can he die already?
- That latina cop looked really good undercover at the club.
- Overall good/funny episode tonight.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 1, 2010)

Masuka.. 

I still don't like Lumen. Stupid character... ugly actress.. doesn't go well imo.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 1, 2010)

I didn't want to bring this up but Dexter's monologue which was so awesome in season one has really gone downhill.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 1, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I didn't want to bring this up but Dexter's monologue which was so awesome in season one has really gone downhill.



The first will always be the best.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 1, 2010)

Great episode, loving Julia Stiles





> I still don't like Lumen. Stupid character... *ugly actress*.. doesn't go well imo.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2010)

Julia Stiles



I liked this episode.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 1, 2010)

Well that was a nice episode. I think this has been the most nervous I've been watching the show.

The part where the guy in Dexter's car escaped made my heart beat fast. It's funny how it turned out. 

The writers did it again. Batista is cheating? How dare he...oh wait no it's just for a crime scene thingy oh well. 

I like how they made Lumen seem like Rita during the bath and it also showed Dexter still has a bit of pain from that.

Looks like Dexter is going to hunt for the people who hurt Lumen, I wonder if this could cross with the case Deb and that are working on. Then again maybe Dexter can just let them have one case to themselves without him taking it all for himself.

I saw no preview for next episode again, I need to fucking find a place to watch the previews now. Youtube should have at less that shouldn't it?


EDIT: Just saw the preview on Youtube...lucky bastards. The preview was too fast paced for me can't tell what's going to happen other then Dexter's going to start looking for the people. Do we know who those guys are in the picture were? It seemed like Dexter knew them or something.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2010)

First episode this season I'd actually call good.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 1, 2010)

I kinda enjoyed the chap , but the fucking ugly bitch of Lumen bores me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2010)

the absurdity of the scene 

oh man and Masuka just caps it.


----------



## hehey (Nov 1, 2010)

kill off Quin and Lumen please... Quin's dirty cop friend can stay though, i likes his style.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 1, 2010)

Fuck you! 

Fuck me? ... 

All that tension in the whole warehouse bit, only to lead up to Masuka.    brilliant.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2010)

I liked the interaction between lumen and dex.

please don't die quinn, deb can't handle another dead boyfriend, seriously i think she'll lose it .


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hr7QedADEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2010)

lol if their really were people like masuka, i would be a cop.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 2, 2010)

Lumen was seriously hot as a brunette, much hotter than her regular self.

Suspense was insane when dexter was running after the naked dude and of course masuka lulziness on top made it feel like season 1 at its best for a few minutes.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 2, 2010)

erictheking said:


> Fuck you!
> 
> Fuck me? ...



Hahah yep ..Dex isn't good at comebacks.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 2, 2010)

erictheking said:


>



I had a little of Deb's and a little of Dexter's reaction, with a bit of rolling on the floor laughing my ass off. Had to go to the Doctors to glue it back on


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 2, 2010)

Lumen is a hundred times better than the slag little miss "pardon my tits" from season two.


----------



## tashtin (Nov 2, 2010)

Damn that was an awesome episode.. and once again I'm late to the damn party. Masuka is a demi god of hilarity. 

Laguerta and quinn need to die already. The only fuckers that are dragging the show down. Dexter and Lumen parts were awesome, 

also we need more of Capt Matthew's bastard is badass



Aerik said:


> dont read spoilers, this episode was awesome to watch without knowing how it ends.
> 
> The ending ofcourse delivers because of the awesome Masuka



thanks for the heads up mate, I'm glad I didnt look for spoilers. It was so much better.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 4, 2010)

Jesus Christ I love this fucking series (just got up to date).


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 5, 2010)

This season has been kind of weak so far but I'm not ready to sell it completely.  The most recent episode was definitely the best and we all know it's the last few episodes of a season where things really get intense though.  

Quinn really feels like a poor man's Doaks though...he's not even close to as interesting or formidable.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 5, 2010)

Autoerotic mummification.
'nuff said.

A brilliant episode, the solution to the whole problem seemed kind of cheap, but oh so hilarious.
Really liking Lumen


----------



## dreams lie (Nov 8, 2010)

Boom headshot.


----------



## Sin (Nov 8, 2010)

Dexter is taking way too long to bone Lumen.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 8, 2010)

Lastest episode links:


All-in-all, a fairly good episode.


----------



## Aerik (Nov 8, 2010)

shit about to get real


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 8, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Lumen is a hundred times better than the slag little miss "pardon my tits" from season two.



We haven't even seen Lumen's tits yet, so no.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm going to watch it now, but first while the video loads I'm going to make something to eat to watch with it. I don't know why but I also get this strange hungry when I watch Dexter 


EDIT: Finished watching it and my heart is pumping so this was for sure a interesting episode, as it seems next episode is as well.

Only 5 episodes left, these next 5 are for sure going to be heart pounding, I can feel that something big will happen near the end, it'll make Rita's death look like nothing.

So many interesting twist and turns, not much LaGuerta and Batista moments in this episode which I like it gives more screen time for Dexter and Lumen as well as the case that's going on.

The guy got shot wasn't surprising to me since I felt it would happen when they were at their stand off, although I didn't think it was going to be Deb, thought it would be Quinn or something although I did get my heart pumping at that moment even though I knew it was going to happen. I wish LaGuerta was the one who got shot, bitch can't admit she was wrong and made a mistake, if she didn't have that Police Cop go talk to the guy they wouldn't have found the wire or whatever. The only thing I question about this is wasn't the other women wearing some sort of wire too? She was talking to Deb and everyone.

Interesting how Boyd and the other guys are connected, who would have guessed that motivational speaker guy would show up again. I don't know if the guy who played him is a bad actor or he was suppose to act the way he did but I found the whole thing suspicious and knew he was in on it too the way he was acting just didn't fit the bill, which either means the actor didn't do that good of a job or Batista and that don't know when something is off or maybe they do but they don't seem like they know anything. 

Lumen saved Dexter from the looks of it, and in return he brought his kid to see her.

Next episode I'd say it'll end in a big cliffhanger with either a scene that hasn't been show in the preview or the scene where Lumen is looking though the peep hole in the door. Then for the 9th episode everything just gets more chaotic from there.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 8, 2010)

Worst chapter this season , come one Lumen saving Dexter arse  and talking shit about Masuka  .

This girl like an awful fusion between Rita and Miguel Prado some of my most hated character in the show.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 8, 2010)

the Masuka part was kind of funny actually.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2010)

It's pretty much Masuka's season. 

They said there wouldn't be a big bad, but it seems there may be with 'take it' guy.


----------



## Sin (Nov 8, 2010)

People don't like Lumen?

I think she's awesome. The only thing that bothers me is that Dexter hasn't boned her yet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2010)

Sin said:


> People don't like Lumen?
> 
> I think she's awesome. The only thing that bothers me is that Dexter hasn't boned her yet.



lol she's been raped multiple times, I don't think she want to get boned anytime soon, besides didn't dexter's wife die only a few months ago?

I didn't like luman at first but she warmed up to me


----------



## Sin (Nov 8, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol she's been raped multiple times, I don't think she want to get boned anytime soon, besides didn't dexter's wife die only a few months ago?
> 
> I didn't like luman at first but she warmed up to me


They both want it though.

You can tell. In the car, she almost ripped his pants off


----------



## John (Nov 8, 2010)

All the clues are pointing to Masuka being one of the rapists.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 8, 2010)

I've enjoyed the episodes so far this season, although not much has happened in terms of a plot unfolding and we're on the 8th out of 12 episodes. 

I think it's clear that Maria's getting dropped from her position. This Santa Muerte case has been going on since the start and _something_ has to happen for it not to be inconsequential.


----------



## Aerik (Nov 8, 2010)

Kaki said:


> It's pretty much Masuka's season.
> 
> They said there wouldn't be a big bad, but it seems there may be with 'take it' guy.



compared to the ice truck killer, miguel prado and especially Trinity the take-it guy isn't even a warm-up for dexter


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Fucking awesome episode.
The only thing that bothered me is that Queen's investigation is going slow.

The preview of the next episode seems awesome also.
TAKE IT !


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice episode, I thought the masuka joke was funny.

It did feel silly of Dexter to need Lumen to save him, or to let some random teen sneak up on him. Dex is getting careless, he seems to almost get caught every damn episode since Lumen got into play. Hell nevermind, even before Lumen, Boyd shot him down with tranq darts.

Quinn's shirt was also funny.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't think there's anything about Dexter's character that should preclude him making mistakes for example like what happened with Boyd, but I foresaw him getting caught onto in that house seein as the fella was head of security in his job. 

and I think Quinn is a decent character. I can't understand why people in this thread want him off the show.


----------



## Aerik (Nov 9, 2010)

Dexter is still only human, I dont see why its so bad to have him in a pinch when he enters the house of someone that is head of security of a very famous celeb. 

I think the quinn investigation isnt going that slow, the 'private detective' found out that Dexter is visiting his old house for some blonde chick. Now that he is on to them it is only a matter of time before they found out who lumen is, once that happens shit is gonna hit the fan for Dexter


----------



## tashtin (Nov 9, 2010)

good episode. things are finally moving along at a steady pace. loving the dexter lumen moments I wish they would get "physical" already.

Debra and quinn is still annoying the fuck outta me but the new robocop detective/ investigator is awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2010)

I think them getting horizontal would be bad. I mean he just lost his wife and kids.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 9, 2010)

Season finale should have quinn on dexter's table


----------



## Grape (Nov 9, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I think them getting horizontal would be bad. I mean he just lost his wife and kids.



ya its not going to happen.it shouldnt anyway


----------



## Inugami (Nov 9, 2010)

Aerik said:


> compared to the ice truck killer, miguel prado and especially Trinity the take-it guy isn't even a warm-up for dexter



Well those person are very different , they already know a lot about Dexter, take - it fella perhaps already forgot about him , and lets not forget his minion almost pwnd Dexter if wasn't for Lumen , and Boyd also put a fight .



Dr.Douchebag said:


> Season finale should have quinn on dexter's table



Nah , Quinn more probably gonna end being a victim of Santa Muerte, now for me Lumen on Dexter's table would be more awesome.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 9, 2010)

Debora's side story has to the best side story in the series so far.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 9, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Nah , Quinn more probably gonna end being a victim of Santa Muerte, now for me Lumen on Dexter's table would be more awesome.



Santa Muerte is done.  Deb just killed him.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I predict that the ultimate manhunt against Dexter will happen next season.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2010)

So is this season any good?


----------



## Aerik (Nov 10, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Well those person are very different , they already know a lot about Dexter, take - it fella perhaps already forgot about him , and lets not forget his minion almost pwnd Dexter if wasn't for Lumen , and Boyd also put a fight .



Seeing as how the dentist guy (the one from autoerotic mummification ) called someone telling them Lumen is still alive and them being 'suspects' I am 100% sure that they are very wary of Dexter and it wouldn't suprise me if they catch onto him in one of the next episodes. 

The pwning of Dexter is new (think Boyd and security guy were the first to put up such a struggle), but they let themselves get caught (and Boyd even killed). So imo that isnt that impressive. I hope the take-it guy will give a nice scene when he is finally on Dexters table.


----------



## Broleta (Nov 10, 2010)

Good season so far but nowhere near the level of season 4. Hopefully it picks up but I seriously doubt it, there isn't even a real nemisis for Dexter in this season and I think that's what made seasons 1 and 4 so good.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Lumen - "I mean that guy's clearly a freak,but..i don't know him"
Dex - "No,not the bald guy..the guy beside him" 
EPIC QUOTE IS EPIC


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 11, 2010)

these past 2 episodes have been unbelievably good! I was iffy about this season at first but its shaping up to be among the best


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 14, 2010)

Maria needs to leave this show...

It's a blond Matt Damon!

Mavis, what a goofy name!

Laguerta screwing Deb, she's a goner soon.

Robocop is pretty funny.

That was predictable. Boring...

Epic camera zoom


----------



## beasty (Nov 14, 2010)

Holy Shit.....


----------



## Psychic (Nov 14, 2010)

I really really hate Laguerta, they should of stuck to the books and killed her off in season one like they were supposed to do. And Baptista is soooo boring, they need to have more of Masuka...I'm pretty sure he's a serial killer too, LOL!


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 15, 2010)

Amazing episode.


----------



## Jimmie (Nov 15, 2010)

It's ok if Robocop is trailing their asses and doing some photos and research. 
But it is fucking outrageous when he can take those pictures from the port in the middle of the night.


----------



## Aerik (Nov 15, 2010)

Jordan Chase, final villain of this season or not?

Looks like Quinn might actually help Dexter, it seems like he doesnt approve of his own private detective anymore. I really hope they make an exciting episode of his demise (and Quinns ).

LaGuarta is going to take the fall in the end, im sure of it. I really, really hope she leaves the show after this stunt. This episode just proved that she is a selfish bitch, getting rid of her would be awesome.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2010)

Quinn is Robocop's bitch .

This chapter sucked no Masuka .


----------



## sel (Nov 15, 2010)

Jimmie said:


> It's ok if Robocop is trailing their asses and doing some photos and research.
> But it is fucking outrageous when he can take those pictures from the port in the middle of the night.



I was thinking that. What cyborg-esque camera could pull off such shit.

Then I read he's robocop. Makes sense


----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2010)

Quinn making it to next season?

Dexter x Lumen nyah


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 15, 2010)

Laguerta is such a bitch 

And that other bitch saying she admires Debra and what not. Yeah, right


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mother of god...dat ending !


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd forgotten how much of a bitch Laguerta could be.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 15, 2010)

I didnt even believe for a moment that Batista would betray Debra, dat great man


----------



## Aerik (Nov 15, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I didnt even believe for a moment that Batista would betray Debra, dat great man



hopefully Bastista is going to be a boss again at the end of this season


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 15, 2010)

So Robocop is our man's final villain? I think that Quinn will be deciding Dexter's fate.. interesting because it's not like he's an above board type of cop.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2010)

Laguerta looked extra hot this episode, it could be the way she had her bangs, or maybe how devious she was.

dexter and luman are going to get it on soon, i'm choking from the sexual tension.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh hell, please do not fall in love with Lumen. She is not bad, but I do not want here for another season. 

I want Dex solo again.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 15, 2010)

Jimmie said:


> But it is fucking outrageous when he can take those pictures from the port in the middle of the night.


It's misleading with the transition. The photos Robocop was looking at was Lumen and Dexter loading the boat at the dock.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 16, 2010)

That was one big camera that guy had...probably feels sad about something else that is small...


Dexter and Lumen sitting in a boat, K-I-L-L-I-N-G, first comes planning, then comes murder, then comes Lumen dumping evidence over. I think I made my point...they are kill lovers. Such a great gift Dexter gave Lumen.


I was expecting some kind of dramatic moment with Jordan about to go into Dexter's bags...nothing like that though, looked so obvious too, writers trolling me like that...they'll pay for that.


I hope the writers didn't want to pull a big shocker with Jordan being one of the guys who did the stuff to Lumen since it was obvious plus it was pretty much confirmed last episode with the way he was acting.


What I would like to know is why Dexter didn't just say "Oh I need to go to the washroom", but no instead he went on stage, come on Dexter you could have gotten out of that. You are above the plot.


So that other cop(Really need to learn these peoples names) was a bitch after all, I knew I smelt shit coming from her mouth but I didn't think it was because she was kissing LaGureta's ass. Speaking of which...LaGaureta is an ass.


Next episode looks mighty fine. Looks like Quinn is continuing to have a change of thought about Dexter, I guess Deb is very useful for Dexter. Wonder what will happen with all that.


Jordan has a thing of blood, the preview is probably misleading us, it's probably some ritual he has before doing a speech or whatever. He takes a little blood rubs it on himself to remind himself to...TAKE IT!!!


Someone is at the door...who could it be? Is it Quinn's cop guy? Jordan? Deb? Rita as a zombie? A burglar? Probably a burglar.


EDIT: I never realized that Quinn isn't such a bad guy...guess it just took a bigger ass to make Quinn look like a caring guy, who'd a thunk it.


----------



## tashtin (Nov 16, 2010)

Characters being awesome this episode. 

Laguerta being a bitch is always a better watch than her being all lovey dovey. Sick.

Batista proving once again why he is such an epic character, he just needs to get rid of that cancerous growth that is Laguerta.

That bitch of a cop needs to get sucker punched by deb, never liked her.

And robocop being boss as usual, hope he sticks around.

I'm absolutely loving Jordan "take it" chase, he was brilliant this episode. So far him and Boyd have made the killers Better than I expected them to be. That bodyguard kinda went out with a whimper.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2010)

batista sacrificing getting nookie to do whats right...good man


----------



## tashtin (Nov 16, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> batista sacrificing getting nookie to do whats right...good man



Sacrificing "nookie" with Laguerta... Doesn't seem like much of a sacrifice.

(though she does give the best blow-jobs in Miami.....)


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 16, 2010)

She will return to her old profession.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2010)

tashtin said:


> (though she does give the best blow-jobs in Miami.....)





GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> She will return to her old profession.





i do see deb taking her down by the season's end though .


----------



## Garfield (Nov 17, 2010)

Butcher said:


> Oh hell, please do not fall in love with Lumen. She is not bad, but I do not want here for another season.
> 
> I want Dex solo again.


I can understand the feeling, but I feel it was just so right in the evolution of the character that is Dexter. A person like him is very vulnerable just because they are so disciplined and have a set life. They are vulnerable to infections like Lumen, accidents that inevitably happen in life. It's what he keeps on going about as well. In the end, I'm sure there will be an unexpected twist regarding her. Don't think she's gonna stay (at least don't think _yet_)


----------



## Aerik (Nov 17, 2010)

The fact that she is labelled as a guest star makes me believe she is indeed gone at the end of this season. The introduction of her ex also makes me think that in the end she will still take that cruise and go for him for a better life (after she has avenged TAKE IT-guy)


----------



## jkingler (Nov 17, 2010)

Did nobody else find it odd that they went ahead with disposing of Cole in the kill room while the front door was literally in splinters and busted open? O_o

Other than that huge glitch, awesome ep. Best of the season, that aside.


----------



## Aerik (Nov 17, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Did nobody else find it odd that they went ahead with disposing of Cole in the kill room while the front door was literally in splinters and busted open? O_o
> 
> Other than that huge glitch, awesome ep. Best of the season, that aside.



you mean the door between the 2 rooms, not the front door of one of the rooms. If both front doors are closed then I see no problem getting rid of cole, if Chase came to check in he would be an easy pray aswell


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 17, 2010)

Perhaps they're going to have to go on the run together next season. 

That would be awesome.

And because you should always make predictions based on what you hope will happen as opposed to things like probability I'm going with that as my official prediction.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 17, 2010)

Robocop is awesome. I think he'd make a great replacement for Quinn .


----------



## Grape (Nov 17, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Robocop is awesome. I think he'd make a great replacement for Quinn .



qft.

Quinn lacks the spine. Doakes had a spine made of pure badass win.

@Episode - Decent, starting to accept that season 4 cant ever be topped though.. this season is starting to heat up though... crazy cop gets props for that i think. 

FUCK MARIA! STUPID SKANK! GO ANGEL, I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 19, 2010)

Finished Season 4, watched first episode of Season 5. Season 4 was completely amazing, and I wasn't expecting that twist at the end. Dexter actually showed some emotions besides his crying in Season 3 too, killed out of anger. Can't wait to catch up completely.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 19, 2010)

Lol Quinn 

I really like the scenes between Lumen and Dexter. I thought Lumen shouldn't have been there to see Dexter giving Cole his usual treatment, though then again she saw Dexter killing Boyd aswell. In anycase, i hope she survives this season, which probably means she should leave after Jordan and his friends are dead...
Though one thing is bugging me. If the door between Cole's and Dexter's rooms was broken by Cole who "disappeared" later, couldn't people come to some conclusions?


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 21, 2010)

Was reading up on a spoiler for tonight's episode:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Astor's coming back 
*Spoiler*: __ 



drunk :33


----------



## Aerik (Nov 21, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Was reading up on a spoiler for tonight's episode:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



oh no, please god no


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't care for Jordan and Dex's bromance.

Astor is breaking in! Calling it.

Dayum girl, you looking fine for a 12 year old 

Maria turning full retard.  What gives?

Dexter's "I love you" shocked me.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, I wasn't expecting this episode to end with anything other than Astor Angst. 

Next episode looks intense...


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 22, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Wow, I wasn't expecting this episode to end with anything other than _*Astor Angst*_.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 22, 2010)

Damn this season is picking up. Jordan Chase looking like a pretty good villain. Dexter is gonna have to kill Robocop pretty soon since the previews show that he is still investigating him.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 22, 2010)

Robocop seeing Lumen training for the kill.  Dexter is fucked...


----------



## Kaki (Nov 22, 2010)

> loving the dexter lumen moments I wish they would get "physical" already.


 haha, that was pretty relevant this week. It was pretty well done. I wanted Dex to tell his sister that he didn't even kiss lumen but it was in character throughout. 

Well, only 3 more episodes.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 22, 2010)

Best episode this season, imo. So far.


----------



## Sin (Nov 22, 2010)

Astor was a nice surprise.

But srsly, if Lumen and Dexter don't hook up soon, they won't have to use knives anymore, they'll kill people with their sexual tension :3


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 22, 2010)

They seem to be setting this up for Deb to find out the truth about Lumen. Lumen will be pinned for taking out all her tormentors. Deb's mentioned that she's glad she killed that Fuentez guy, she has the sympathy. What she does with the info... not sure.

I don't know how they'll handle Dexter's involvement. Through some miraculous set of circumstances, he'll appear to not be involved, perhaps. She'll be suspicious of him.

Anyone else remember the season 5 trailer had a scene with Dex and the FBI guy where it was revealed they know he's Kyle Butler? Was that another case of the video editors being jackasses? They still have to tie up that part of the season.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 22, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Anyone else remember the season 5 trailer had a scene with Dex and the FBI guy where it was revealed they know he's Kyle Butler? Was that another case of the video editors being jackasses? They still have to tie up that part of the season.



Episode 2.  It was they knew he was *at* Kyle Butler's house during Rita's death so he couldn't have killed her.  

I stopped believing those retarded video previews way long ago.


----------



## Aerik (Nov 22, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> They seem to be setting this up for Deb to find out the truth about Lumen. Lumen will be pinned for taking out all her tormentors. Deb's mentioned that she's glad she killed that Fuentez guy, she has the sympathy. What she does with the info... not sure.
> 
> I don't know how they'll handle Dexter's involvement. Through some miraculous set of circumstances, he'll appear to not be involved, perhaps. She'll be suspicious of him.
> 
> Anyone else remember the season 5 trailer had a scene with Dex and the FBI guy where it was revealed they know he's Kyle Butler? Was that another case of the video editors being jackasses? They still have to tie up that part of the season.



the season 5 trailer was just some promotional stunt, Dexter's involvement in Rita's death has been laid to rest since episode 2 for the time being (might be dug up again with the last 3 episodes, but who knows). 

I see the preview of next week as a perfect way out for Lumen, they will pin her for the deaths somehow. I dont expect her to linger around for another season seeing as she is a gueststar of the show. 

I really do hope for an epic kill of Jordan Chase and 2 episodes of epic robocop action, I would really enjoy seeing the table scenes of those 2 guys. I think robocop has been Dexters most dangerous hunt so far if the preview of next week isnt a mindfuck.


----------



## Jimmie (Nov 22, 2010)

Liddy is going the way of the Doakes. He is dead meat. Maybe Quinn is going to finish him off.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL @ Astor.

Hopefully she starts using drugs 

Just saw the preview for the next episode. Holy shit.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Wasn't so crazy about Astor appearing but at less the writers changed her from a complete bitch to...almost a complete bitch...still don't like her.


It was a very interesting episode. I was wrong about pretty much everything that the preview showed, the burglar was really Astor and her friend, Jordan knew Dexter took his blood, well that made it more interesting.


So Quinn's friend name is Liddy? I'm sure his name was said when he was revealed but I didn't remember hearing it and everyone keeps calling him "robocop". It's kind of funny, he says Dexter and Lumen have stupid names but I don't know, Liddy isn't such a smart sounding name in my ears, Dexter is an awesome name anyways...I hope Liddy dies.


Dexter beating the shit out of someone was awesome.


At the end of the episode it was pretty predictable. Jordan is on the phone, everything sees normal but you just know something is up, and in the end he says Lumen's name, all shit breaks lose now. I'm not sure but isn't this the first time an episode ended without Dexter being in the final scene or saying the last words? It probably happened before but I don't really remember any.


Next episode is going to have a big ass cliffhanger, Lumen and/or Dexter gets captured by someone probably. Or Deb sees Lumen in one of the videos, it's coming to the season finale, it's going to be very interesting.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

I think this season has turned out pretty good thus far, not the best but solid IMO, I miss dear Rita still but I like Lumen as well. I liked this episode and how it finally patched up some things between Astor and Dexter and I can start to like her again, also Dexter's "I love you" definitely caught me off guard.

Oh Quinn you damn idiot look what your causing, also it was nice to see Deb get very defensive and hostile on Quinn on what he was trying to do to Dexter. I love the fact that Chase is the bad bad guy of this season "Take it!", doesn't get more epic than that.

Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Sin (Nov 22, 2010)

Liddy is going to figure out what Dexter is, he'll tell/show Quinn, Quinn will decide that Deb is more important (he'll also figure out Dexter is the one killing the barrel guys, so he'll see him as a vigilante - not a serial killer), and he'll kill Liddy.

At least, that's the way it's headed.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 22, 2010)

I think Deb is going to start investigating Dexter at some point. Probably not this season but the writers have shown her to be a decent detective for some time now and there has to come a point where she'll have noticed too many odd things about her brother to not get suspicious. Especially now that she knows Quinn was looking into him.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 22, 2010)

Funny Astor looks more bitchy but her personality become less bitchy, gurlz and their clothes changing their moods .

Dexter beating Barry was awesome, I almost thought he was going to perform an armbar that would be soooo fucking epic, we need Dexter to have more scenes like this.

Good to see Jordan Chase gonna put a fight it would be lame if Dex just catch him by surprise, damn even Lumen was okay :amazed and I hate her...I luvd this chapter and the next one looks better!

I just hope we get a flash of how the ''Take it'' group was formed at some point in their teen days , when they put Chase on the table it would be really interesting to have it.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome episode.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 22, 2010)

awesome ep, next week ep looks amaaaazing


----------



## Grape (Nov 22, 2010)

great episode!!!

dexters strategic ass womping was so lol


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 22, 2010)

'you tell her she has a fat ass '


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 22, 2010)

How annoying that there are only 3 eps left >_>.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow this episodes ending was awesome!!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow Astor just slut up. And she's only twelve. Grandma/pa arent doing so hot either

Also the cliffhanger, saw it coming a mile away but it still gave me chills. Also they still have to find that other guy from the photo


----------



## Butcher (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome ass beating Dexter gave that guy. Telling the person what you're hitting and how it affects them is .

Damn, only three episodes left...Still awesome though.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 22, 2010)

Dexter stomp :33


----------



## Shadow (Nov 22, 2010)

"And that's your Kidney" LMAO pure win gawd I love Dexter


----------



## Sin (Nov 22, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Dexter stomp :33


Yeah I noticed that.

Really poor editing.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 22, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Dexter stomp :33


Bitch, kiss the ground .


----------



## jkingler (Nov 22, 2010)

Just finished the latest ep and saw the preview for next week. Shit just got real. Like, really really real.

When Mr. Showtime Voice said "Want more?" I was nodding my head vigorously.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 22, 2010)

Dear god, I want more. Now. This is actually my first season watching live, so I'm not used to not getting instant gratification here. We've definitely hit the "marathon, marathon for your lives; more now" phase of things, if perhaps a little bit later than it's been in the past.

Has it been renewed yet? I'm always wondering when he's going to go out with a bang.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 22, 2010)

Dexter put a licking on that guy.

As much as I would love to have Julia Stiles stay for next season as a real love interest for Dexter, she probably won't. 

Anyway I fully expect Quinn to turn out not to be such a tool and protect Dexter to some degree. Vigilante just doesn't sound the same as serial killer





Rob` said:


> I think Deb is going to start investigating Dexter at some point. Probably not this season but the *writers have shown her to be a decent detective for some time now* and there has to come a point where she'll have noticed too many odd things about her brother to not get suspicious. Especially now that she knows Quinn was looking into him.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 23, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Episode 2.  It was they knew he was *at* Kyle Butler's house during Rita's death so he couldn't have killed her.
> 
> I stopped believing those retarded video previews way long ago.


It's not about him being at Arthur Mitchell's house (not Kyle Butler's...). It's not about him killing Rita. It's about him being Kyle Butler. If they find out--and it's not wrapped up, despite Quinn saying it was nothing--Rita's death makes sense. The real question is how did Dexter know and why didn't he tell Homicide.

I just re-watched a bunch of trailers and didn't see what I thought I saw.

Anyways, it'll likely be Deb that pins Kyle Butler to Dexter if anyone does. If he's outed as a vigilante for the "barrel girls," the police might, misguidedly, cover it up. Knowing about Kyle Butler in addition shows the real pattern.



Sin said:


> Yeah I noticed that.
> 
> Really poor editing.


In a perfect world, the camera should have been angled so you don't see the fake-stomp connect. It's hardly noticeable unless you're the type to make animated .gif files.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 23, 2010)

> It's hardly noticeable...


No, not really. I am hardly the most visually observant person in my household, let alone the forums or the nation, and I totally saw that and almost laughed, despite all the awesome happening before and after that 'kidney stomp' snafu. XD


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 23, 2010)

jkingler said:


> No, not really. I am hardly the most visually observant person in my household, let alone the forums or the nation, and I totally saw that and almost laughed, despite all the awesome happening before and after that 'kidney stomp' snafu. XD



^This.  Despite that I still enjoyed the scene


----------



## Starrk (Nov 23, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Dexter stomp :33



Made worse by the fact my laptop loads gifs one frame at a time, so I see the mistake in slow-motion.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't know what "mistake" you guys see.  Dexter's stomp is perfect


----------



## jkingler (Nov 24, 2010)

Also, I have to say, Liddy is certainly the best kinda crooked and threatening character since Doakes, IMO. Love that Robocop.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 24, 2010)

Just watched the episode and wow.

I'll say it again, the early season's epicness is back. Really good episode, from beggining to end.

Jordan blowing dexter's cover was quite alarming, wonder how he's gonna deal with that considering now Jordan will be on his guard(s).

As for comparing Liddy to Doakes, I think its pretty unfair. Doakes investigated Dexter from the start and went all the way to catching him red-handed.

Liddy is simply following Quinn's lead. Maybe if you put both Quinn's brain and Liddy's tactics you got something close, but even then, neither of them is nearly as threatening as an angry Doakes 

Only reason Liddy's there is because Quinn's busy being a playa 

Doakes on the other hand, had no life whatsoever so he could afford to follow Dex around 24/7 for months.


----------



## Tandaradei (Nov 24, 2010)

damn that episode was so epic


I loved how he punched the shit out of that bastard. I actually started laughing because it was just so awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2010)

"if you've done anything to astor i'll kill you, i'll fucking kill you, understand me!"

I love dexter playing daddy, his kids should visit atleast twice a season.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 24, 2010)

For fans of Bad Asstor _Only _:33


*Spoiler*: __ 









For everyone else:


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 24, 2010)

Lookin at bad Astor makes me feel like a p*d*p****. And having Liddy's face pop up after that doesnt help either 

Are there any clues who the blond girl is whom that blood belonged to?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 26, 2010)

A really ominous episode.

Can't wait for the next one


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 26, 2010)

Is she 12 in real life?


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 27, 2010)

jkingler said:


> No, not really. I am hardly the most visually observant person in my household, let alone the forums or the nation, and I totally saw that and almost laughed, despite all the awesome happening before and after that 'kidney stomp' snafu. XD


You have to stop watching WWE then. The only people I've met who have noticed have been die hard wrestling fanatics who analyze blows down to the moment of fake flinching.

My sample size of 4 people is conclusive.


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 27, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> You have to stop watching WWE then. The only people I've met who have noticed have been die hard wrestling fanatics who analyze blows down to the moment of fake flinching.
> 
> My sample size of 4 people is conclusive.



I noticed it and have watched WWE a total of 0 times.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 27, 2010)

No, she's right. I watch WWE all the time - and I read about miscues in fight choreography whenever I go to the bathroom, but only because I don't have a toilet TV.

That said, I am so effing eager to have this next episode come out already. D:


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 28, 2010)

New episode tonight.





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Is she 12 in real life?



Nah, 13 (in case you never checked). She also has a twin.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2010)

The suspense... _it's killing me_.


----------



## hehey (Nov 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The suspense... _it's killing me_.


I am scared for Dexter right now, this guy is watching him AND hes falling into Chases hands!!??

NO!!, hes fucking Lumen, now Deb will catch them and think shes his girl friend and itl be trouble cause this would be after he said that shes just a tenant!!!!??, don't do it Dex!!!

HOLY SHIT!!!, Dex thinks Quin is behind this in the preview and STILL HAS NO IDEA ABOUT THAT OTHER GUY WATCHING HIM!!!!???


----------



## tashtin (Nov 28, 2010)

I envy you sons of bitches that get to watch it so early... 

I'm waiting for Killer Zylos Wolf to provide a summary of the ep.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2010)

yeeah i have to download tomorrow morning


----------



## tashtin (Nov 28, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeeah i have to download tomorrow morning



I envy you too. You'll probably get to watch it on the same day, I have to wait until late Tuesday/ early Wednesday to watch it.

No one understands my pain.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 28, 2010)

tashtin said:


> I envy you too. You'll probably get to watch it on the same day, I have to wait until late Tuesday/ early Wednesday to watch it.
> 
> No one understands my pain.



Wow that blows.  Move to the States 

Time for Walking Dead 

I didn't see any moments to make gifs out of.  I'm not downloading it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 28, 2010)

Good episode tonight, this season has been pretty good overall IMO.

All the scenes between Dexter and Lumen when they were getting ready for the kill and planning were hilarious and cute. 

I really like Lumen I hope nothing happens to her (I'm still recovering from losing Rita). Also good job Dexter hitting the sheets with Lumen.

Liddy needs to be finished off soon for Dexter's sake. Jordan Chase is a clever one that's for sure.

As annoying as Deb can be she can be smart but then again she is Dexter's sister after all.

Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 29, 2010)

Dexter, whyyyyyyyyy? She's only going to get you f..ked, and herself killed. We could have at least seen some TnA.

Lumen trying her best to be a female Dexter is really lame, imo.


----------



## Sin (Nov 29, 2010)

*FUCKING FINALLY*

Dexter got a piece of that ass


----------



## Tifa (Nov 29, 2010)

It's awesome but I don't have time to watch it anymore


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 29, 2010)

tashtin said:


> I envy you sons of bitches that get to watch it so early...
> 
> I'm waiting for Killer Zylos Wolf to provide a summary of the ep.



Lol, I didn't realize I was someone's summary person.


Oh fuck, this just keeps getting more and more interesting.

I think this is the first time Muska got pissed, and at Dexter no less...just didn't feel right for him to be mad, I guess even Muska has limits. 

Dexter is such a great lover, kill gloves as a present, who could ask for more? Wait he let Lumen kill the guy? Wow Dexter is there no end to your love for her?...Oh shit they had sex now too. So the real way to get to Dexter's heart is to kill someone, I shall take that into consideration.

Liddy...he's pissing me off but he's a pretty good character. I don't like how he's getting into Dexter's business but it really makes things more intense. He now has even more of an idea what Dexter and Lumen are doing, but it's be better if he actually tapped them actually killing someone not much that can be said to defend Dexter and Lumen then. I wonder if he watched them having sex...seems like the kind of guy, he does think Dexter is cute after all, can't blame him, it's just something about a man that when he kills someone it makes him more attractive. 

I hope Quinn helps Dexter, his mood towards him has really changed from last season. I saw someone mentioned in this thread that they think Quinn will just see Dexter as a vigilantly and will stop Liddy for Dexter, I hope something like that happens since I'm actually starting to like Quinn.

Deb wont be sleeping for a while, seeing that shit on those videos...not really the kind of movies most people watch to get to sleep. It is pretty fucked up they tapped themselves doing the stuff to the females but...not surprising.  

Not much Batista or LaGureta...I guess the writers found out not many people were really crazy about their thing so they died it down a bit, or they didn't have anything else for them whichever. Either way they have less screen time which gives more screen time for Dexter and that. That female cop(Don't know her name...don't really care either she's no longer interesting) didn't appear at all...I hope she dies.

We learn who the other two boys were in the picture, one was some guy named Alex who Dexter had Lumen killed. And then there was Jordan...or his real name...Eugene, he used to be obsessed and...not great looking, that was pretty shocking. And that female(Name slips my mind, the one who's blood is inside that container that Jordan wears around his neck) was the first one but was left alive and that's how Eugene started to become more and more like Jordan. 

Deb sees the person killing these guys as vigilantly...wonder what she would think if she knew it was Dexter. Found that odd though, since I think when Dexter's murders were coming up back in season 2, she wasn't too crazy about it even when they realized the people who were getting killed killed in the past themselves. People change their minds though but still I found it odd. 

And the part I liked most in this episode, it has got to be when Jordan came to the station and got a DNA check from Dexter, they both know each others secrets and are just there teasing each other. I think the writers had Dexter say something like "Your time is about up" don't remember word for word, but I think they were trying to give a slap in the face to Jordan because of his "Tick tick tick, that's the sound of your life running out", since they both dealt with time. I could just be thinking to much about it but you have to expect this kind of stuff in stories especially one like Dexter. But that part was really great, showed the tense between the two and everything. 

Amazing episode.

I was pissed there was no preview at the end of the episode I was watching so I went on youtube for it...good thing it was there.

Only 2 more episodes, and oh shit, just realized the fucking season finale is on my Birthday...the title is called "The Big One"(Birthdays are pretty big)...I'm making a guest appearance I think...odd I didn't even know about this. Actually if I see someone in the episode who looks exactly like me...I wont stop laughing for a long while. But it's pretty awesome the season finale is on my Birthday hopefully they make a bigger cliffhanger then Rita's death(That was huge but I want it to be..."The Big One")...Dexter gets found out and is seen killing Jordan can't get bigger then that.

As for the next episode though, Dexter thinks Quinn is behind the spying, this actually makes me think Quinn will help Dexter in the end, previews are all misleading and we already know Liddy is the one doing everything(Quinn did start it though). Things are starting to unravel. Jordan is getting nervous and is trying to erase everything from the looks of it. The preview showed him with that first victim and I think Lumen was there too, it also showed him punching towards the ground probably trying to make it seem he's killing Lumen but I think it's the first victim.

...Another week of waiting now, it's a good thing I have other things to keep me busy...that have their own wait period for more awesomeness to come...why does every great have wait periods, fucking suspense...you hate it but you have to love it.


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 29, 2010)

How the hell can Liddy not see the connection to Bay Harbor Butcher. Has a collection of knives at home that he takes out and practices stabbing with, buys rolls of plastic, drops bags from his boat at night, works at Miami homicide, murderers are getting picked off (though to be fair, he may not know about that last one). Either he wasn't born three seasons ago or he's really stupid. Even if he has no reason to assume that Doakes was the real BHB, what he's seen from Dexter is clear copycat behavior.


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

You make it sound like the Bay Harbor Butcher happened yesterday or he actually worked/studied the case.


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 29, 2010)

I make it sound like Bay Harbor Butcher was less than three years ago and was all over the national news. Everyone in Miami knew he was dropping body bags in the sea.


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

True. Maybe he catches on next week.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 29, 2010)

tashtin said:


> I envy you sons of bitches that get to watch it so early...



Do you envy our $200 per month cable bill as well though it's combined with internet, phone, and multiple cable boxes, but still  ?  



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Not much Batista or LaGureta...I guess the writers found out not many people were really crazy about their thing so they died it down a bit, or they didn't have anything else for them whichever. Either way they have less screen time which gives more screen time for Dexter and that. That female cop(Don't know her name...don't really care either she's no longer interesting) didn't appear at all...I hope she dies.



Not likely.  The season's filmed long before they have a chance to get fan feedback.  I just think they had bigger fish to fry this time.  Their current status was implied enough with what we saw.


----------



## Aerik (Nov 29, 2010)

wondering how the ending of this season will be, Dexter will have some serious trouble with both Jordan Chase and Liddy. Im also curious how close of a call it will be since the police and Liddy are catching on to him and I dont think Liddy fits Dexters code.

Also wondering what will happen to Lumen, seeing as she is a guest-star of the show I still think she will eventually disappear after this season.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 29, 2010)

Batista and LaGureta's married scenes and such are basically filler, they're used when nothing things are just building in the plot to kill time. Now that things are really picking up, there's no spare time for Batista and LaGureta (definitely a good thing).


----------



## Aerik (Nov 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Batista and LaGureta's married scenes and such are basically filler, they're used when nothing things are just building in the plot to kill time. Now that things are really picking up, there's no spare time for Batista and LaGureta (definitely a good thing).



agreed, im glad that there isnt time for Laguerta+Batista. I wish they got a divorce, Laguerta is a bitch and Batista is a boss when he is on his own


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 29, 2010)

I used to really like LaGureta maybe cause I like the actress cause she was on New York Undercover but she has become boring (though I like when she defends Dexter). I agree Batista is better on his own, when he's with LaGureta he's not as entertaining.

Liddy will probably be finished off in the finale, I really can't see him lasting till next season.


----------



## Aerik (Nov 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I used to really like LaGureta maybe cause I like the actress cause she was on New York Undercover but she has become boring (though I like when she defends Dexter). I agree Batista is better on his own, when he's with LaGureta he's not as entertaining.
> 
> Liddy will probably be finished off in the finale, I really can't see him lasting till next season.



In the earlier seasons I dont remember Laguerta being that bad, perhaps it had to do with her quarrals with her boss which made her look good. I always thought that Laguerta handled in the best interest of her detectives and was against the board because their interest lied mostly with the press/media. 

However this season she is seen as someone who would do anything to save her own skin (although she did that before in season 2 afaik).


----------



## Inugami (Nov 29, 2010)

We didn't get any plot of LaguertaxBatista! oh shit! that how they need to be used in all chapters!.

I don't like the Miguel Prado 2.0 thing with Lumen but at least! I don't find her annoying, now I can stand her so that's okay.

Jordan Chase is being very enigmatic! I'm really interested in a teen flashback of the ''Take it'' group.



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Oh fuck, this just keeps getting more and more interesting
> 
> I think this is the first time Muska got pissed, and at Dexter no less...just didn't feel right for him to be mad, I guess even Muska has limits.



I thought it was because he was really enjoying the movies, that how perverts react when you treat their porn .


----------



## Butcher (Nov 29, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I don't want Lumen becoming involved with Dex _that_ much. I hope she ends up like Rita. 

Robocop is getting closer, and closer. The suspense is killer.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 29, 2010)

Episode was Golden.

Also, Liddy is awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2010)

good episode shit is getting tense. lumen is so cute as a killer. 

if their ever was someone for dexter it would be luman, rarely will he meet someone who'd accept him for who he is.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 29, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> How the hell can Liddy not see the connection to Bay Harbor Butcher. Has a collection of knives at home that he takes out and practices stabbing with, buys rolls of plastic, drops bags from his boat at night, works at Miami homicide, murderers are getting picked off (though to be fair, he may not know about that last one). Either he wasn't born three seasons ago or he's really stupid. Even if he has no reason to assume that Doakes was the real BHB, what he's seen from Dexter is clear copycat behavior.


We don't know what Liddy thinks about what he's seeing.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 29, 2010)

igzackly. supposing he's already made the connection to the Bay Harbour Butcher, he doesn't have to do anything about it immediately does he?

There's also a possibility he will react unexpectedly to the revelation in this episode.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm starting to think Liddy is gonna try to blackmail Dexter into giving him shitloads of money instead of using the evidence he's got. 

He's been portrayed as a big money hoe so far so it would make sense.


----------



## tashtin (Nov 30, 2010)

nightmistress said:


> Do you envy our $200 per month cable bill as well though it's combined with internet, phone, and multiple cable.




Is that it? Seems like a small price to me...



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> *snip*



yours is a blessing and a curse, 

Blessing cos it abates my need for dexter in these dexter less few days.
And a curse cos I want to see it even more than before I read your summary.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> I'm starting to think Liddy is gonna try to blackmail Dexter into giving him shitloads of money instead of using the evidence he's got.
> 
> He's been portrayed as a big money hoe so far so it would make sense.



i think he already told quinn

besides, he's not doing this for the money since quinn couldn't buy him off, he's doing this to make "LaGuerta kiss his ass"


----------



## Aerik (Nov 30, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> i think he already told quinn
> 
> besides, he's not doing this for the money since quinn couldn't buy him off, he's doing this to make *"LaGuerta kiss his ass"*



he obviously hasnt heard she gives the best blowjobs in Maimi


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2010)

Aerik said:


> he obviously hasnt heard she gives the best blowjobs in Maimi



it can't be _that _ good if she has to beg batista to sleep in the same room as her .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 30, 2010)

So he boned her after all


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 1, 2010)

with surprisingly little skin shown. none actually


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 1, 2010)

There have been some careless bits so far. Dexter tampering with evidence in multiple murder investigations - it's a bit odd how fast and loose he's playing with Harry's code, he's putting his freedom/life (death sentence?) in serious risk to continue this killing spree at the speed he's doing. 

Liddy, a suspended officer, walking right into the police station and forging documents.. perhaps the writers could've thought of another way for him to get the gear he needed.

and er, all that Santa Muerte stuff was rather inconsequential wasn't it? I mean, it went on for half the season and just stopped abruptly.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 1, 2010)

erictheking said:


> There have been some careless bits so far. Dexter tampering with evidence in multiple murder investigations; Liddy, a suspended officer, walking right into the police station and forging documents .. and er, all that Santa Muerte stuff was rather inconsequential wasn't it? I mean, it went on for half the season and just stopped abruptly.



well to be fair, they shot the prime suspect so perhaps that has got something to do with it.....

And I have a feeling that Dexter/Lumen will be caught (Lumen obviously) because she is way too careless with the details (print outside the house, doesnt really know how to succesfully cover her tracks). Think about it, if Lumen didnt leave a footprint behind Masuka wouldn't have found the killroom and all would've been peachy


----------



## Shadow (Dec 1, 2010)

I say Lumen gets caught and gets all kinds of psychopath next season on Dexter.  Like she is way different than she is.

Either that or Lumen confesses to all those murders and offs herself.  That is after she kills Robocop with a virus called IVE GOT NO TITS.

Gawd this show has been seriously lacking major tits since Rita died.   It's like damn bitch stop eating that carrot and eat a chicken leg or two.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 1, 2010)

lol Julia Stiles isn't a television actress, I highly doubt she will be coming back next season.

I'd like to think this show is more than just a pair of tits.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 1, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> lol Julia Stiles isn't a television actress, I highly doubt she will be coming back next season.
> 
> I'd like to think this show is more than just a pair of tits.



Lacking tits doesn't mean it was only a pair of tits.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 2, 2010)

tashtin said:


> Is that it? Seems like a small price to me...





Actually, I forgot we do lan line phone through something else.  That's just Cable/Internet/several cable boxes.  I guess it's technically a smaller price than our even more expensive cell phone bill.  Still, that adds up!


----------



## Enigma (Dec 2, 2010)

After two weeks, I finally caught up with this show.

Best show I've seen in a while.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone called Lumen taking the fall for Dexter yet?


----------



## Aerik (Dec 3, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Has anyone called Lumen taking the fall for Dexter yet?



I think I did in one of my posts but not sure.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2010)

that wouldn't work, dexter got caught teaching her how to use a knife


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 3, 2010)

Lumen as a Dexter wannabe was adorable and hilarious :33
Though now that they've done ze deed, i fear for Lumen's future. Not to mention the fact that she volunteers as a decoy in the sneak peek scene.

As for Liddy, he's still not sure about their activities apparently, seeing as he still hasn't gone to the authorities yet, i wonder how much he has actually listened to them? Though i kind of wish he'd make the connection between Dexter and the Bay Harbour Butcher 
... shortly before being shot in the face by Quinn or something.

Jordan is the fat kid 


-Dargor- said:


> I'm starting to think Liddy is gonna try to blackmail Dexter into giving him shitloads of money instead of using the evidence he's got.
> 
> He's been portrayed as a big money hoe so far so it would make sense.



Probably not, he's a bit smarter than that.
He assumes that if he tried that, he'd end up dead or locked up in a cage like Doakes


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 3, 2010)

Season 6 of Dexter going to be confirmed soon.  

Showtime _milking _this shit as much as possible, hah.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 4, 2010)

A 6th season seemed definite, based on the way the story was progressing, since near the end of season 4. Well, it did to me. They have to have Deb investigate Dexter next season, and this seems like the final conflict of the series. Not to say it won't end in a manner we don't expect.

Beyond this and there will be shark jumping. _Dexter In Space_ rot.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 4, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> A 6th season seemed definite, based on the way the story was progressing, since near the end of season 4. Well, it did to me. They have to have Deb investigate Dexter next season, and this seems like the final conflict of the series. Not to say it won't end in a manner we don't expect.
> 
> Beyond this and there will be shark jumping. _Dexter In Space_ rot.



I wonder if they are gonna expose dexter or let him die at the end of the series. Exposing him in the final season would make sense since 2 colleagues of him have already been close to exposing him which be could barely prevent. He is also trusting people from time to time (Miguel and Lumen) which could eventually lead to his downfall.

However, I am very excited about tomorrows episode. 2 episodes left, 2 'bad guys' left.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 5, 2010)

Less than half-hour to the show.  Unless you're watching football, get your tv ready.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 5, 2010)

Ordered showtime, no more DL'ing Dexter 

Can't wait.


----------



## Grape (Dec 5, 2010)

Hint: Order Showtime/HBO when your shows are starting new seasons, then cancel when season is over.

Ordering it with 2episodes left kinda fails


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 5, 2010)

Robocop:


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 5, 2010)

I finally like Quinn now and he's going to jail


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 5, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> I finally like Quinn now and he's going to jail


Next season is looking better with this news .


----------



## Psychic (Dec 5, 2010)

How do you charm your serial killer luver? Give her a stainless steel blade!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2010)

i shouldn't have walked into this thread yet, now i know robocop is dead and won't be as shocked as i would have if i saw it myself


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 5, 2010)

Kasumi said:


> How do you charm your serial killer luver? Give her a stainless steel blade!



And gloves!  Bitches love those gloves


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 5, 2010)

Video of the hiccup and farting cat

[YOUTUBE]J6q_-qhKhq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tashtin (Dec 6, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> And gloves!  Bitches love those gloves



Is it gay of me if my eyes immediately converged on dexters package?

Episode sounds epic!! If it's true robocop is dead.. I am very disappointed.
He was so cool. 

Can't wait to watch the episode. I'll shed a manly tear for the third most coolest character of the series (behind dexter and doakes).


----------



## Fierce (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank God Liddy is dead...he was annoying. 

Finale looks intense.


----------



## tashtin (Dec 6, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Thank God *Liddy* is dead...*he was annoying*.
> 
> Finale looks intense.



    

what is this? that joke........ wasn't funny


----------



## Sin (Dec 6, 2010)

Fuck, what a great ep.

I didn't expect Liddy to get pwned so easily/quickly, but I guess there were too many bad guys and not enough time.

I really really really hope Lumen doesn't die. Pissed off Dexter is going to take all his frustrations out on Jordan. He couldn't save Rita, he has to save Lumen (at least I think that's where they're going with it).


----------



## Fierce (Dec 6, 2010)

There wasn't anything interesting or exciting about him. It was obvious how that was going to end, it was just a matter of when and where. Just a time sink to detract from the bigger part of the plot.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 6, 2010)

In the preview when deb says Don't move

me : FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 6, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> We don't know what Liddy thinks about what he's seeing.



We know now. And he was a fucking idiot.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 6, 2010)

Holy shit 

Such an intense episode. I was afraid Quinn will find Dexter in Liddy (Why it has to be the badass who dies first?! )

Poor Amily. Not only that she was insane, Jordan also had to hit and kill her with that rod. Oh well.

Can't wait for the finale and see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



how Debra is going to deal with finding out Dexter's secret, even though it's predictable.
Also it seems like Quinn is being suspected for Liddy's murder.




BTW, Jordan's blood is in Amily's house...


----------



## tashtin (Dec 6, 2010)

Fierce said:


> There wasn't anything interesting or exciting about him. It was obvious how that was going to end, it was just a matter of when and where. Just a time sink to detract from the bigger part of the plot.



Sure, liddy's story was predictable (he was doomed to fail) but due to his nature as a "dirty cop" it was hard to predict which way it would end. 

 Liddy was far more interesting/ exciting than some of the other more established cast and his sub plot was more watchable than deb/ Quinn and Laguerta/ Batista 

He was also robocop and nearly managed to get the mythical "miami's best blow-job" and came closer to nabbing dexter than anyone else... Did I mention he was robocop!

Add all this up and it equals one badass friend!!


----------



## perman07 (Dec 6, 2010)

So.. Doesn't Dexter care about the Code any more? He refused to kill Doakes, but he killed Liddy without hesitation. Is this a new thing for Dexter or a temporary thing with him being willing to kill innocents to protect Lumen?


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 6, 2010)

perman07 said:


> So.. Doesn't Dexter care about the Code any more? He refused to kill Doakes, but he killed Liddy without hesitation. Is this a new thing for Dexter or a temporary thing with him being willing to kill innocents to protect Lumen?



Dude, that was in a fight where the other guy pulled a knife on him. Fair game, even for people who aren't serial killers.


----------



## ragnara (Dec 6, 2010)

Great episode and the preview looks hot. Now I'm wondering if Deb really confronts Dexter or it's just cut together to look that way. After all they weren't shown in the same picture.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 6, 2010)

I had to check my pulse through out the episode because my heart was beating so fast it felt like it stopped. Such excitement, this is perfect fap material...does it job too(Who wouldn't get off by a guy killing people? Such hot shit I tells yas, lol).

Dexter finds out someone is watching and thinks it's Jordan(Reasonable thought), but then finds out it's someone from his station, he finds out it was Quinn or so he thought. He had to learn the hard way that Liddy was the one who was tracking him down, although Quinn did start it. 

Amily(I think that's her name), was a perfect actor...of course it was obvious Jordan was there and was all part of the plan, although we knew they meet up with each other as seen last episode(Or the episode before that...one of them), so it was obvious to us but if we didn't have that background info it would probably be more shocking. Anyways, she called Lumen to get her and Dexter into her house, only to be ambush by Jordan, but Dexter was...tied up...literally. 

Dexter found out where the van was that was tapping everything and went into it expecting Quinn but what he found was...nothing, instead Liddy went from behind and used a taser on Dexter(Poor Dexter). He then awakes to see he's tied up in the back of a van(Hey maybe it's just what happened in the third season and he's getting a Bachelor party...oh wait he's not getting married and we saw Liddy tase him...who knows maybe Liddy just wants to be frie-...or not. Dexter knows Liddy knows about what's been going on and Liddy knows the Dexter knows that he knows what's going on. They stop by some place and Liddy calls Quinn over, but Quinn's not really in the mood but gets pushed into it(...I guess he really is a changed man like he told Deb this episode since the old Quinn wouldn't be bossed around like that). Dexter notices the Quinn isn't to crazy about going down there. Liddy is such an ass, Dexter's nanny called and asked if he wanted a Magician for his son's birthday(Yah it's Harrison's birthday in a few days...Sunday to be exact(What a coincidence...my birthday is this coming Sunday...and it's the season final of Dexter, get out of my life writers))Liddy responded(It was a text(Fuck even old nannys are using text message now a days...no one likes other people's voices or something?)) and said yes...how does he know Dexter wants a Magician though? Bastard.

Anyways, during this Lumen went to Amily's house alone(She could have brought a blow up doll that looks like Dexter but...it's not the same). Amily wasn't happy about that(Jordan really fucked her up, she for sure has some kind of problem because of what happened). Jordan appeared and Lumen shat herself...not really but she probably would have. Jordan wants to know where Dexter is, Lumen doesn't know, Jordan doesn't really believe her(She's telling the truth though). Jordan says all witness must die or something, then Amily was like no no you didn't say you would kill her, then he was like shut up then he started to ram on her with one of those fire place poke stick thingies(Pretty sure that's what it's called actually...lol). It was pretty obvious it was Amily who was getting yelled at and hit that was shown in the preview last week, they tried to make it seem like it was Lumen to make it more dramatic but they have to do better then that to me to fall for that. Amily is dead now. Lumen is worried and goes to the couch and looks like she's reaching for somethin-oh change of scene don't you just love when that happens?

Now Dexter and Liddy are playing cards until Quinn gets there...I don't mean real cards, I mean figuratively. Liddy plays the "If you turn yourself in I'll let your girl go", then Dexter played "How can I trust you", that activated Liddy's trap card(When did this turn into Yugioh...)"I don't give a darn about her or you I just want my job back at the Pollice Station"(He says "Police" as "Pollice"(Sounds like it anyways) so I didn't make a spelling mistake). Dexter lost all but my life point because of that, and played a face down and ended his turn. Liddy drew and played "Pull out camera" then activated the cards effect, it taps your opponent and makes them lose all their life points, but Dexter activated his trap card "Kick in camera and hit it in your face", the move was Supper effective(Wait now this is Pokemon?...). As Dexter does that Liddy switches Pokemon(...Seriously I think there is drugs in the air or something) and called out "Draw the Knife that was with me the whole time just in case you do this kind of shit", Dexter blocked it and then pushes it back towards Liddy, it then strikes Liddy in the heart(Wow...this isn't Pokemon or Yugioh anymore...it's Naruto...ok I'll stop). 

Liddy now has a knife in his heart and dies. And what do you know Quinn gets there just in time and doesn't see Liddy nearby, so he checks the van but the doors are locked. He then tries to call his cellphone, Dexter hears the sound of the buttons being pushed and quickly goes to turn of Liddy's phone. Quinn left a message though "You're starting to fucking piss me off"(Something like that). During that Liddy's blood starts to run down the car and it's on the side of the van and Quinn's shoe is right under there...but it wont fall on his shoe that's just not how they do thin-OH SHIT IT FELL ON HIS FUCKING SHOE!!!!...just a little bit but it's still blood. Quinn leaves and Dexter takes action and gets rid of evidence, but has not time to do a perfect job so he leaves the body behind and goes to rescue Lumen. It seems like Quinn could be a suspect in Liddy's death(When you paste together how Liddy's blood is on his shoe and he left a pretty mean message to him...kind spells out him killing Liddy).

Dexter goes home to find Lumen, but she's not there so he goes to Amily's house. He gets there and sees blood inside right away. He follows the Red blood road and finds...oh no it's it's...Amily? Who the fuck cares about her where the fuck is Lumen? Dexter seemed to think that too(Pretty cold hearted Dexter...a women just died show some respect...where is Lumen though.). Dexter then follows the Red blood road outside and notices the knife he gave to Lumen today(Forgot to mention they went out to a fish market or something and some guy was selling them something, she could have got a ring or something but Dexter went with the knife...Lumen loved it). It was cover in blood...Jordan's blood most likely(Hey that's what she was reaching for before...her knife...that wasn't obvious in anyway...and I'm not being sarcastic in anyway...only I am being sarcastic and it was obvious...to me anyways but that doesn't matter still enjoyable). Dexter picks up the knife, makes a mad face, squeezes the knife, and walks off. What's going to happen nex-wait it's over? Fuck you...I wanted a bigger cliffhanger then that. Couldn't have shown Jordan driving off with Lumen all tied up or something to make me fap more...I mean in suspense more...not fap more...hahahah-DON'T JUDGE ME!!!

Anyways there's my summary of the episode filled with...some sort of...pathetic humor I made...now excuse while I go test this air and see if drugs really are in it other wise I'm just generally fucked up...that'd be cool, I can become like Dexter then, he's my role model. 

So next episode...Lumen is tied up in a room or something(...Couldn't have shown that for the end of this episode though...). The cops find Liddy's body. Dexter is on the scene so it Quinn. It looks like Batista is looking at the footage Liddy captured...I thought Dexter threw it in the ocean or something. No one is safe apparently from what the voice over guy said..."No on is safe". Jordan calls Dexter and says "Tick tick tick, that's the sound of Lumen's life running out Dexter"(Something like that). Dexter stabs someone in the foot(I think). Deb tells someone not to move then we see someone's hairy arm dropping a knife(Probably Dexter), then we see Dexter with a "Oh shit" look on his face which only means Deb is telling Lumen not to move because they figure it was her(That's not confirmed but I'm pretty sure that's what's going to happen)...it's not Dexter though, it's only made to appear like it is...that's a preview for you.

So that's the episode and the preview for next week's season finale...which is my birthday. Can't wait to see what happens on the episode on my birthday the day after my birthday because I can't watch Dexter when it airs and have to wait Monday for it...fucking bullshit.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 6, 2010)

> Liddy now has a knife in his heart and dies. And what do you know Quinn gets there just in time and doesn't see Liddy nearby, so he checks the van but the doors are locked. He then tries to call his cellphone, Dexter hears the sound of the buttons being pushed and quickly goes to turn of Liddy's phone. Quinn left a message though "You're starting to fucking piss me off"(Something like that). During that Liddy's blood starts to run down the car and it's on the side of the van and Quinn's shoe is right under there...but it wont fall on his shoe that's just not how they do thin-OH SHIT IT FELL ON HIS FUCKING SHOE!!!!...just a little bit but it's still blood. Quinn leaves and Dexter takes action and gets rid of evidence, but has not time to do a perfect job so he leaves the body behind and goes to rescue Lumen. It seems like Quinn could be a suspect in Liddy's death(When you paste together how Liddy's blood is on his shoe and he left a pretty mean message to him...kind spells out him killing Liddy).



I was just thinking about that, Quinn will prolly end up in some shit giving dexter and lumen their out of jail free card. Dexter also has a little bit of an alibi thanks to Liddy, he send the message about the magician but the police will obviously think it is Dexter who send it and why would je text someone when you are about to murder a cop? 

With Dexter being safe everything will point to Quinn, the blood on his shoes, the fingerprints all over the car, the threatening voicemail to Liddy. And ofcourse he will suspect Dexter which will only strike the cops as a cheap way out because that is the reason he got suspended in the first place.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 6, 2010)

Aerik said:


> I was just thinking about that, Quinn will prolly end up in some shit giving dexter and lumen their out of jail free card. Dexter also has a little bit of an alibi thanks to Liddy, he send the message about the magician but the police will obviously think it is Dexter who send it and why would je text someone when you are about to murder a cop?
> 
> With Dexter being safe everything will point to Quinn, the blood on his shoes, the fingerprints all over the car, the threatening voicemail to Liddy. And ofcourse he will suspect Dexter which will only strike the cops as a cheap way out because that is the reason he got suspended in the first place.



It'll be pretty funny if that happens. Dexter would be so lucky for things to just fall into place like that. 

It seems too obvious though, we wont know until the episode airs...these 7 days for me will be torture.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 6, 2010)

So I finally caught up with Dexter yesterday. Soooo... Dexter and Lumen huh... I was hoping this wouldn't happen. Just wtf man. Shit was awkward.. but yeeeeaaah. 

BUT YES! I can't wait to see the final episode... Yesterdays episode went by so fast. It was like they played the intro for 5mins and 2mins later the show was over. _The suspense kills me. _


----------



## Corruption (Dec 6, 2010)

perman07 said:


> So.. Doesn't Dexter care about the Code any more? He refused to kill Doakes, but he killed Liddy without hesitation. Is this a new thing for Dexter or a temporary thing with him being willing to kill innocents to protect Lumen?



Like Grrblt said, he did pull a knife on him and not to mention, the first rule of the code is don't get caught.


----------



## sel (Dec 6, 2010)

That one bit in the preview, it lasted only a second, but you clearly see Masuka watching the footage.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUH3JQjcweM[/YOUTUBE]

_Brilliant_ Ep. And I thought "Hello, Dexter Morgan" was intense.


----------



## Sin (Dec 6, 2010)

There's a clip on Showtime where the kids and the grandparents pop in on Dexter unexpectedly and Astrid and Cody ask him if they can spend the summer with him 

So adorable.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 6, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Dude, that was in a fight where the other guy pulled a knife on him. Fair game, even for people who aren't serial killers.





Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Like Grrblt said, he did pull a knife on him and not to mention, the first rule of the code is don't get caught.


He had his kill uniform when he checked the van though


----------



## Aerik (Dec 6, 2010)

perman07 said:


> He had his kill uniform when he checked the van though



its not primarily his kill outfit, he also investigates with that outfit. I think you can best describe it as his 'dark passenger-outfit'.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 6, 2010)

perman07 said:


> So.. Doesn't Dexter care about the Code any more? He refused to kill Doakes, but he killed Liddy without hesitation. Is this a new thing for Dexter or a temporary thing with him being willing to kill innocents to protect Lumen?



This. 

People talking about how Liddy pulled a knife are forgetting that Dexter heavily implied that he was willing to kill Quinn earlier and he went into that van with every intention of drugging Quinn, how do you think that was going to end?


----------



## Sin (Dec 6, 2010)

Dexter already killed someone without regards to the code (that asshole in the bathroom).

Imaginary Henry has always been like "KILL WHOEVER IT TAKES TO NOT GET CAUGHT". Before he didn't listen, he followed the code and took his time, and Rita died(not because of that specific rule, but because he didn't listen to Henry and didn't kill Trinity as soon as he could).

So now he's ensuring the same doesn't happen to Lumen (he had to protect her by stopping Quinn from discovering what he was/did).


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 6, 2010)

> it's not Dexter though, it's only made to appear like it is...that's a preview for you.


Oh, yeah. Forgot about the previews being misleading 

Well then, I guess Dexter might not get caught by Debra.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 6, 2010)

What exactly are you talking about Sel? The only time you see the footage it's clearly the clip already seen of Liddy watching it.


----------



## Locksmith (Dec 6, 2010)

Rob` said:


> What exactly are you talking about Sel? The only time you see the footage it's clearly the clip already seen of Liddy watching it.



Good catch.  It's the same scene from episode 10 I think.  Gotta say, like Sel, I thought it was Masuka the first time I watched it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 6, 2010)

wow this is intense. See how liddys blood got on quinns shoe? dexter threw away all the evidence pointing to him, but dexter left all the survielance equipment in the van still, which is registered to quinn, so they find liddys body, quinns equipment, liddys blood on quinns shoe, and debra tells everyone quinns been talking to liddy for weeks, what do you guys thinks gonna happen. Quinn left at the exact time quinn was killed too, quinn is fucked especially with dexter bein the blood guy, mwahaha


----------



## Aerik (Dec 6, 2010)

Dexter said:


> wow this is intense. See how liddys blood got on quinns shoe? dexter threw away all the evidence pointing to him, but dexter left all the survielance equipment in the van still, which is registered to quinn, so they find liddys body, quinns equipment, liddys blood on quinns shoe, and debra tells everyone quinns been talking to liddy for weeks, what do you guys thinks gonna happen. Quinn left at the exact time quinn was killed too, quinn is fucked especially with dexter bein the blood guy, mwahaha



indeed, he will also try to blame dexter because he knows Liddy was following him and trying to get him arrested. That wont fall well with Laguerta because she already suspended him for 'investigating' Dexter for Rita's death. 

Things look very grim for hem, which is sad because I was starting to like him as a character.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 6, 2010)

yeh me too, he's a cool guy sometimes, im just wondering if the writers are actually going to go through with it or just make us think he is fucked


----------



## Aerik (Dec 6, 2010)

Dexter said:


> yeh me too, he's a cool guy sometimes, im just wondering if the writers are actually going to go through with it or just make us think he is fucked



Well someone has to pay the bill for Liddy's murder and I am pretty sure it isnt gonna be dexter. 

this would also make a great set-up for season 6 btw (even though I doubt they will drag this into S6)


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Good ep, but Peter Weller was completely wasted this season


----------



## Aerik (Dec 6, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Good ep, but Peter Weller was completely wasted this season



too bad his demise wasnt as epic as most of us expected


----------



## The Boss (Dec 6, 2010)

Is it finally time for Quinn to leave this series?  

Also.. I hope Lumen dies.... :I


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 6, 2010)

DexterxLumen is already a thousand times better than DexterxRita.


----------



## Sin (Dec 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Is it finally time for Quinn to leave this series?
> 
> Also.. I hope Lumen dies.... :I


Take that back  

Lumen is the best thing to happen to the show since Rita died.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 6, 2010)

No way! DexterxRita for life!!!!! 

Rita >>> Lumen


----------



## Sin (Dec 6, 2010)

Lumen's pinky >>>>>>>>> Rita's existence


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 6, 2010)

Rita's face and boobs > anything Lumen has


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 6, 2010)

Can't wait to make gifs out of this episode.  

So many good moments!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2010)

Rob` said:


> DexterxLumen is already a thousand times better than DexterxRita.


Dexter solo with no love affairs was even better .


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 6, 2010)

Rest in peace Robocop


----------



## Enigma (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh how I miss Rita.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Is it finally time for Quinn to leave this series?
> 
> Also.. I hope Lumen dies.... :I



Quinn ain't leaving


----------



## The Boss (Dec 6, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Quinn ain't leaving



How can he be so dark skinned yet his ass is so pale. That's all I see now every time I see his face. Also, he looks older in this season. Did he start using drugs. Damn him.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> How can he be so dark skinned yet his ass is so pale. That's all I see now every time I see his face. Also, he looks older in this season. Did he start using drugs. Damn him.


He's a walking advert for sun screen.


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Video of the hiccup and farting cat
> 
> [YOUTUBE]J6q_-qhKhq0[/YOUTUBE]



Imagining Quinn watching this, makes my day.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 7, 2010)

Quinn is going to be framed for the murder of that guy.  I mean wasn't it hinted when part of the guy's blood was dripped on Quinn's boot.  Not to mention Dexter vs Quinn is now in full effect.

I say that Lumen gets saved and then Chase gets shot and killed and we move on to next season.

However, that preview might be a little interesting with Deb and Dex.  Hmm.....


----------



## tashtin (Dec 7, 2010)

Rob` said:


> DexterxLumen is already a thousand times better than DexterxRita.





Sin said:


> Lumen's pinky >>>>>>>>> Rita's existence



what the hell is wrong with yous? clearly you both like your females androgynous 

just take a moment and compare the two women 


notice the boobs in particular... and how rita has a pair.



The Boss said:


> Also, he looks older in this season. Did he start using drugs. Damn him.



actually he lost a lot of weight compared with other seasons its prolly that you're noticing 

awesome episode!!!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 9, 2010)

Nothing against Rita, just love Lumen so much more


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2010)

I will always love my Rita, I really like Lumen as well though, so I don't want Lumen dieing off like Rita did. :33 

PS. Rita was so damn hot.

---

@Just Blaze

Hey you think it's possible to make a gif out of the scene where Dexter opens the van door and gets tasered by Liddy? Basically as soon as Dexter opens the door and looks around and then when Liddy pops out of no where and knocks him out, I just love Dexters expression on his face when he looks in the van confused and then his facial expression while he's being tasered.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 9, 2010)

I thought about something. There'll be another season, right?

How about Liddy as the main antagonist of the season? His corpse will mysteriously taken by some corporation and transferred to a robotic body.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 9, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I thought about something. There'll be another season, right?
> 
> How about Liddy as the main antagonist of the season? His corpse will mysteriously taken by some corporation and transferred to a robotic body.



Enter robocop


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 11, 2010)

He's nowhere near Robocop's level of awesome


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 11, 2010)

Lumen pales to Rita's hotness

Predictions for finale:
- Lumen survives
- Debra will know Dexter secret


----------



## Sin (Dec 11, 2010)

I like how that one poster put up a photoshopped staged picture of Rita but a random event real-life untouched one of Lumen :3


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 12, 2010)

In honor of our boy Masuka and the Season Finale tomorrow, I came up with gifs his best moment on the show 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2010)

can't believe the season ends today, eventhough it was a good season and very entertaining i'm alittle underwhelmed by how not much has happened. things only started getting good like 3 episodes ago and now it's already over.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 12, 2010)

10 more minutes bitches!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

.... Dexter,* FOREVER ALONE*.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2010)

what happens to lumen!


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> .... Dexter,* FOREVER ALONE*.



That's was extremely retarded.  Lumen reminded me of my ex-girlfriend who always was flip flopping back and forth.  That bitch


----------



## ez (Dec 12, 2010)

blatant 4th wall breaking in my dexter?


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 13, 2010)

Jordan Chase's reaction when he noticed one of the knives missing was :rofl


----------



## Fierce (Dec 13, 2010)

Nowhere near as climactic as previous seasons. Very disappointed.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 13, 2010)

I like how no one remembers little miss pardon-my-tits  her accent almost ruined a perfect season.

anyway, no real shockers this time, the show might go back to little known guest stars next season.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2010)

Masuka the baller!  Haha, love that birthday cap 




Gonna work on my next set of Astor gifs :33
Maybe a Jordan Chase too.  
After the way Lumen treated Dexter, I'm on Team Jordan!  Stupid bitch


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 13, 2010)

Hm. That was OK by TV standards. Overall... quite uninspired. Lumen really did just leave. I would have figured we'd at least see her pass through airport security without wigging out. Then we have that latina cop who also disappeared. And we have Deb just assuming her vigilante theory is correct and there isn't another two members to the rape squad who is killing the others. Hence she doesn't even want to question the two a bit before letting them leave. Hell, even to just confirm that, indeed, all the rapists/murderers are dead.

I knew Dexter would save Quinn's ass, but, even as I knew that's what would happen, I couldn't really see why he'd do it. Unless he feels Quinn would come forth with some evidence later against Dexter... I don't know. Seemed a big risk just so your sister can have a lover.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2010)

For Good Astor Fans only or pedophiles  I'm definitely not 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Click on pic for bigger size :33














This must hurt :33


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Masuka the baller!  Haha, love that birthday cap



Follow up on Masuka the baller.  

Anybody else notice how big that girl's ass was


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2010)

Blaze, could you please stop posting giant gif files, or at least put them in spoilers?

As for the actual episode, I'm with the rest of you in being disappointed with how Lumen was treated.

At the end of the day, this season might as well never have happened. Aside from Quinn and Deb being together, everything is pretty much going to be the same.

I really liked it as it went on, but I thought it'd have an actual impact in the overall story.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2010)

Dissapointed? not really I mean other than last season all the season finales involve some kind of celebration really.  My last 3 season finales with dexter were the wedding, rita's death (obviously no celebration there considering the only GOOD TITS in the show was killed) and this year's birthday celebration.

So yeah still loving dexter though


----------



## Halo (Dec 13, 2010)

Just when this season show promise again it went back down the gutter. Very underwhelming.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 13, 2010)

So what happened to Dexter's car? It turned over, how did Dexter got rid of it? If he didn't, how come they didn't find it?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 13, 2010)

I liked it. Best possible ending for Lumen. Julia Stiles wasn't going to stay as a regular anyway.


Edward Newgate said:


> So what happened to Dexter's car? It turned over, how did Dexter got rid of it? If he didn't, how come they didn't find it?



Dex took some other car to go to Jordan's place. It was the whole point of him smashing in a window with a rock.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 13, 2010)

As much as I wanted a big ass cliffhanger that spat in the face of last season...this ending was pretty much perfect...sadly.

Cliffhangers are a love-hate thing for me. It builds up so much suspense and shock which makes your heart beat faster and faster it draws you in, but at the same time...the wait is just too much and can sometimes ruin the cliffhanger. I remember that last season with Rita's death it was so exciting at first but then we had to wait around a year for the next season to see what happened, a bit much for me, I lost interest within the month. Of course when the next season was coming out I got interested to see what happened again. I still deep down want a big cliffhanger.

As for the episode, Quinn is the main suspect of the crime just like I figured(Was pretty obvious). Dexter did him a favor and freed him. It's odd how both of them did what they did for each other...because of Deb, would have thought they would have a second opinion on each other but Dexter seems to still not care for Quinn, which is odd since I never did myself but this season made him more likable for me, probably because Liddy made Quinn look like a nice guy. I'm guessing next season there will be an investigation into who killed Liddy...don't know what they will do with that.

Dexter flipped another car...that he broken into...come on Dexter did you not learn from last time? Don't flip cars...they fuck you up. And the fact that Jordan was there just proves he should be watching the road more carefully. So now Dexter and Lumen are in the camp all hope seems lost but then Dexter had a knife with him the whole time and stabs Jordan in the foot. Jordan too stupid to figure that he should right away remove the knife gets caught in a choke hold by Dexter and passes out. He's now naked on a table(What is with Dexter and always getting people naked? I'm sure he would have stripped Liddy if he had the time. Dexter is a perv.), what a twist of events. For a moment it looked like Lumen was going to try and kill Dexter or something, she looked odd. But she was just full of emotions because of Jordan and she killed him. Was shocked it happened so early.

Now they are cleaning up, but Deb is on her way due to some guy's tip. She gets there and just when you're thinking "Oh come on they have already left and everything this isn't my first time watching thi-wait what the fuck?! They're still there? My mind has been fucked!!!", that's right she actually sees Lumen and Dexter and Jordan's dead body...sure there was a plastic thing blocking the view for Deb to see who exactly it was but she saw Jordan's body, and she knew it was #13(Aka Lumen), who did it, with the help of her friend or whatever Dexter is to her. Deb gets all emotional and says don't move even shoots her gun, she's going to call it in but first allows Lumen and Dexter to escape, but she didn't see them at all. Figured that would happen but I was hoping for something more heart pounding. I also thought Lumen may turn herself in to protect Dexter since she already got what she wanted but that didn't happen.

Everything is pretty much over now. Only Lumen has something to say...she's pregnant...well she's not but it looked like that's what was going to happen...of course it couldn't be Dexter's, they only had sex once, unless your really unlucky...or lucky...however you feel about the whole baby thing, it just wouldn't happen. But what did happen was Lumen said she was going to leave. It's kind of ironic I think, at the start Lumen didn't want to go back home and Dexter wanted her to but now she wants to go home and Dexter doesn't want her to. Dexter even through a plate...poor Dexter. Lumen is gone now.

Now it's Harrison's birthday party...interesting thing is that it was my birthday on Sunday which this episode aired and I think the birthday party for Harrison was also on Sunday in the show...nice little mind fuck for me...maybe I'm Harrison...damn mind fucks.

Dexter sees everyone with someone in their lives and he's all alone, he had Lumen but lost her. He has everyone around him but they don't really know him, just not the same. The episode ends with Dexter looking to the camera and blowing out the candle. 

Like I said, it was good. No real big cliffhanger that spat in the face of last season but this was the perfect ending. 

Now got to wait like a year until the next season comes out...damn.

I suppose there wasn't a trailer for next season yet right?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

I heard Julia Stiles signed up for season 6? Is this true? 

I liked the ending of this season though. It's not as dramatic as the others but it brings closure.. and closure is good.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 13, 2010)

What a wasted season. They had so much to work with in terms of Dexter falling under suspicion, with Rita's death and Kyle Butler. What did they do with it?
- only guy who finds out anything real, wants to use it as leverage to get his job back.
- Deb has him on gunpoint, but lets him go without finding out it was him.
- Quinn gets several phone calls from Liddy who is investigating a person Quinn thinks may be involved with Trinity and the murder of Rita, Liddy says he wants to talk about something he found out about Dexter, and when Liddy ends up dead immediately after that Quinn takes the fucking blame? Doesn't think for one second that it could be the acquaintance of Trinity that tried to cover his tracks? Fuck, Quinn turned out stupid.
- Dexter crashes his car just outside the crime scene of 12 murders. Does anybody care? Nooooo.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 13, 2010)

The majority of my sentiments about the finale have been covered by others, so I won't write a wall o' text. I'll just say that it was definitely anti-climactic.



Grrblt said:


> - Quinn gets several phone calls from Liddy who is investigating a person Quinn thinks may be involved with Trinity and the murder of Rita, Liddy says he wants to talk about something he found out about Dexter, and when Liddy ends up dead immediately after that Quinn takes the fucking blame? Doesn't think for one second that it could be the acquaintance of Trinity that tried to cover his tracks? Fuck, Quinn turned out stupid.



Quinn was aware that Dexter murdered Liddy. The frequent silent looks that they shared, in the penultimate episode and the finale, were a clear give-away. Quinn did not want to raise his suspicion or directly connect himself to it as it would have further jeopardised his relationship with his beloved Debora. To reaffirm this, Quinn knew for a fact that it was Liddy's blood on his shoe, but he was counting on Dexter to absolve him in order to cover his own tracks. He would have simply confessed if he thought that the damning evidence would be linked to him.

Stupid in love, I suppose.



> - Dexter crashes his car just outside the crime scene of 12 murders. Does anybody care? Nooooo.



What's more interesting is that Dexter appears to have the ability to walk away from serious car crashes relatively unscathed.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

As a half season to transition away from the end of S4 this was halfway alright.  Didn't end up as horrible as I expected it to be


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 13, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Quinn was well aware that Dexter murdered Liddy. The frequentl silent looks that they shared in the penultimate episode and the finale were a clear give-away. Quinn didn't want to raise his suspicion or directly connect himself to it as it would've further jeopardised his relationship with his beloved Debora. To reaffirm this, Quinn knew for a fact that it was Liddy's blood on his shoe, but he was counting on Dexter to absolve him in order to cover his own tracks. Stupid in love, I suppose.


Quinn is stupid but not that stupid. He won't protect a confirmed double murderer and possible lead to catching Trinity just so he can keep fucking no-boobs. No chance. He's just trying to save his ass because he was connected to Liddy and can't figure out who offed him. Knowing it was Liddy's blood doesn't mean anything, he knows he was close to the van at the approximate time of death. He really thinks Dexter is just being a nice guy to him.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 13, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Quinn is stupid but not that stupid. He won't protect a confirmed double murderer and possible lead to catching Trinity just so he can keep fucking no-boobs. No chance. He's just trying to save his ass because he was connected to Liddy and can't figure out who offed him. Knowing it was Liddy's blood doesn't mean anything, he knows he was close to the van at the approximate time of death. He really thinks Dexter is just being a nice guy to him.



Quinn knows that Dexter dislikes him, so why would he believe that Dexter cleared his name to be a nice guy? That would make Quinn dumber than my explanation suggests he is and I'm not buying it.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Quinn is stupid but not that stupid. He won't protect a confirmed double murderer and possible lead to catching Trinity just so he can keep fucking no-boobs. No chance. He's just trying to save his ass because he was connected to Liddy and can't figure out who offed him. Knowing it was Liddy's blood doesn't mean anything, he knows he was close to the van at the approximate time of death. He really thinks Dexter is just being a nice guy to him.



I was debating with others about if Quinn has figured Dexter out by now.  I thought he had to know since there was *too *many coincidences with Liddy and Dexter.  But you might be right, Quinn probably just thanked him at the end without even realizing it was Dexter.  He might be that dumb.

---

Just rewatched the end again.  Quinn thanks Dexter for the bloodwork but not specifically for covering up.  Does it mean Quinn knew it was Liddy's blood or he was just grateful overall?  Ugh, it's too ambiguous.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 13, 2010)

I expected more of this last episode of the season. Especially because the previous few episodes were so good compared to this one. 

I liked Jordan, he was really menacing. Too bad he didnt get a memorable table scene like Miguel and Trinity. 

Apart from the loose ends I liked the episode, lumen saying goodbye, Quinn thanking Dexter and, I almost cant believe it, Laguerta and Batista scenes. 

I am curious what season 6 will be about, there really arent any major things that season 6 could continue with.


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2010)

I thought Quinn figured out Dexter killed Liddy, and like someone else said, counted on Dexter to fudge the bloodwork to avoid blowing his own cover.


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2010)

I miss Lumen! I SOOO wanted her to stay another season 

Dexter could have finally been happy. Not just halfway or happy as a cover. Hope she comes back 

I didnt think I would like Julia Stiles, but her character and surprisingly strong performance made her grow on me.


Also, since the Liddy equipment was in the van, won't they track it back to Quinn next season?


----------



## Aerik (Dec 13, 2010)

the equipment was already tracked back to Quinn


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2010)

i liked the episode

debra letting them go 

and the conversation jordan, dex, and luman shared.

was the high points for me

oh and masuka ordering an escort


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2010)

^ with the nicest lil fat ass ever


----------



## Fierce (Dec 13, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> - Dexter crashes his car just outside the crime scene of 12 murders. Does anybody care? Nooooo.



It wasn't "his" car. He smashed in the window with a rock. And he was wearing gloves, so there wouldn't be any of his fingerprints. At best there might be some blood from hitting his head during the accident, but I doubt it. He wasn't bleeding much.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 13, 2010)

This season was alright. 2nd worse of the series IMO.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 13, 2010)

That ass is gratuitous. 

Anyway, surprise surprise, Dexter settles back into the status quo. Wouldn't want to risk doing something ballsy so early in the game. There's still 8 more seasons to beat out of this show.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2010)

*Holy shit*, Michael Hall and Jennifer Carpenter are getting divorced!  



This better not fuck the show up...


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2010)

Season 1 -> Season 4 -> Season 2 -> Season 5 -> Season 3

IMO.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 13, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> *Holy shit*, Michael Hall and Jennifer Carpenter are getting divorced!
> 
> 
> 
> This better not fuck the show up...



What the hell? I had no idea they were even together...


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2010)

Interesting news, one thing I will say about the final episode is Rita will always be the best woman Dexter has come across.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2010)

Season Finale was pretty bad.

Though I was so fucking happy when Lumen left, I as leaping in my seat from joy.

Now, Dex flying solo again seems like a high possibility.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Interesting news, one thing I will say about the final episode is Rita will always be the best woman Dexter has come across.



that british chick was alot hotter imo


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> that british chick was alot hotter imo



Originally I liked her cause she was looked like a good lay, but that quickly went south for me and I realized Rita is the true goddess IMO.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 13, 2010)

^She was crazy hot. Rita is MILF hot 

Anyway, disappointing finale. Season 4;s ending was much better. Lumen really fucked up this season for me.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 13, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> that british chick was alot hotter imo



Her voice sounded like a garbage disposal deepthroating a chalkboard covered in nails and rabid ocelots.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 13, 2010)

You guys just hating. Lumen was amazing 


Just Blaze said:


> *Holy shit*, Michael Hall and Jennifer Carpenter are getting divorced!
> 
> 
> 
> This better not fuck the show up...



Wat


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2010)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with Lumen/Julia Stiles I liked her, hated how she left though (lame 1 season contract).


----------



## Halo (Dec 13, 2010)

Masuka was basically the only highlight of this season. 

They also need to stop with the guest stars. They are all contracted for 1 season which means they all either die or walk off because they don't have "darkness" inside them anymore! Quinn needs to stop frequenting the tanning beds in between season. The only shocker is that for once one of Deb's boyfriends doesn't get killed off or kidnapped and tortured. They should just resurrect Doakes to kill off the majority of the characters sparing Masuka and Dexter.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 13, 2010)

Only way I see the show being redeemed.

Ending of season 6 premiere:

Dexter monologue: *some overwrought, obvious summation of what's happened* Must every path I walk be paved in blood? Will I keep hurting everyone around me?
*knock at door*
Dexter: Who could it be at this hour?
*opens door*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Surprise, Muthafucka!*


----------



## kazuri (Dec 14, 2010)

I thought the season was pretty good, nothing great. I tend to like it better when dexter is hunting/being hunted by serial killers though(like season 1 or 4)

. Overall the season was too short, and there wasnt any real twist at the end.. But it definitely wasnt bad, at least it was better than season 3.

I think the deb/dex/lumen scene could have been better, like dexter being outside at the time and deb really see's lumen, and ends up letting her go, would have been more realistic to me..

I also dont understand why quinn didnt turn dexter in, i doubt it was because of loving deb.. Hopefully this is a big part of next season.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2010)

> Masuka was basically the only highlight of this season.



ya, this season was a let down especially while watching nip/tuck.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 14, 2010)

They do need another Doakes, someone who's on Dexter's ass like a rabbit on carrot!
What the hell was Jordan Chase thinking asking Dexter to meet him and not shooting him right away, I mean seriously! Who wrote that script? He let his bodyguards go and decided to chase a lion into a cave, who does that???? makes no sense! And when was Quinn so freakin nice? he needs to go. can't wait for next season.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 14, 2010)

Season was fine, people are being picky. Besides, Dexter at his worse is still better than half the shit on tv.

Aster was surprisingly sweet at the end. Almost made me want her back next season + Cody had potential last season. I'd rather they used them as his new relationship next season rather than some other fodder girl. Plus Daddy Dexter is badass.

Quinn basically now knows Dexter is a killer of sort, that's bound to be interesting next season, he's clearly not heading down the doakes road and I like it. Maria/Angeal ending was nice, Deb was Deb as usual, I was almost disapointed she didn't see Dexter or Lumen at the scene.



Just Blaze said:


> *Holy shit*, Michael Hall and Jennifer Carpenter are getting divorced!
> 
> This better not fuck the show up...


Wonder if its got something to do with all the hot blondes he's been playing with for years on camera 

Probably not, apparently its on friendly therms and they had been separated for a while already, just waited to make it official so I don't think it'll affect the show.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 14, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Only way I see the show being redeemed.
> 
> Ending of season 6 premiere:
> 
> ...



Jordan Chase tried his Doakes impression with his "surprise" but he sucked.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]eAbOGuk4CPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Season was fine, people are being picky. Besides, Dexter at his worse is still better than half the shit on tv.



I'm sick of this special pleading horseshit.

If Dexter, as it is now, is better than half the shows on TV, that's only so much worse for the state of television. Even at its best Dexter rarely exceeds being a gutless Breaking Bad. This season was one big ass circle. We went round and round just to end up where we started.

Lumen: My dark passenger is gone, now. On the bus it is!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Only way I see the show being redeemed.
> 
> Ending of season 6 premiere:
> 
> ...



BRILLIANT.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Julia stiles got a golden globe nomination.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 14, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Julia stiles got a golden globe nomination.



Eh, I guess they felt obligated since John Lithgow was.  She definitely won't win.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 14, 2010)

I really loved this season. Dexter's personal life gets fucked over again in epic style. Nothing like Rita of course, but still nice. 



Didn't know he had cancer, too. Now he's divorced.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2010)

Seriously this show needs Doakes back. Dexter + Doakes + Masuka = the show at it's best.

I also want my Rita back. :33


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 14, 2010)

Kaki said:


> ya, this season was a let down especially while watching nip/tuck.



Is nip/tuc still on, I thought it ended?


And yes this season was weak shit, nothing tops season 1 and 2 so far. Will they ever find a worthy adversary to replace the mighty Doakes.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 14, 2010)

Doakes will never be topped, he is what made this show awesome. 

Also plotwise I agree that this season is shit, we didnt really get any real development apart from a heartbroken dexter.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 14, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Only way I see the show being redeemed.
> 
> Ending of season 6 premiere:
> 
> ...


I actually wouldn't mind having Doakes back. They don't even have to give an explanation,just as long as Doakes comes back.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2010)

I agree that Doakes could never be topped. pek


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just watched it now. 

I had high expectations of the series finale, it had to do a lot to try and redeem the fannying about that went on for most of the season and I'd hoped the writers were leaving the good stuff to the end. Alas, fuck all consequential has come out of it. The 'almost' moments are really getting on my tits now, it's a cheap device that plants a doubt in the audience's head that 'something of note _just might_ happen here' only to promptly go on to resolve the dilemma in increasingly untidy ways. It was at its worst in the finale, because of course they didn't have longer to let that doubt stew like they did earlier. 

To cut it short, something should have happened with the Santa Muerte case, something more significant should have happened with Dexter & Lumen's relationship, and there should've been at least one monkey wrench left in the works out of the Liddy/Quinn/Dexter scenario. Only one more season I hope, it will jump the shark if it goes any more. It's still worth watching at the moment.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 14, 2010)

Adonis said:


> This season was one big ass circle. We went round and round just to end up where we started.


Hate to be the one to break it to ya but, that's what television series are all about.

You don't go there expecting a movie. The show never derails from its foundations.

Breaking bad is overrated. You not liking something doesn't make it shit.

 @people stuck on doakes 3 seasons later

He was awesome, he's gone. Move on.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Hate to be the one to break it to ya but, that's what television series are all about.
> 
> You don't go there expecting a movie. The show never derails from its foundations.
> 
> ...



Only shows with chickenshit writers trying to milk a franchise do.

Every "bold" decision Dexter makes the writers make sure to invalidate it.

"Deb finds out!" No, there was a plastic sheet she refused to look past.
"Quinn finds out!" Nah, Dex had his back so he's cool with the whole PROBABLY MURDERED THE EX-COP I HIIRED thing.
"Well, at least we have Lumen as a new..." NOPE. Get on the bus, bitch.
Even as far back as season 2, they made sure Lila took the "kill Doakes or free him" dilemma out of Dexter's hands because God forbid there be a hard choice.

The Dexter writers want 'dark and edgy" cred when they've turned a serial killer into a carebear and don't take any plot risks. The result is the show spinning its tires not moving an inch.

None of this is even mentioning all of the peripheral soap opera garbage. Chubby latina love. Debbie Bipolar Slackjaw. Goth Astor.

I agree that Breaking Bad is overrated but one can hardly call it gutless. Season 3 OPENED with his wife finding out "the secret" and the implications of that while Dexter is entering season 6 still stringing viewers along with "Will Deb find out or won't she?" What horseshit!

As for Doakes, he was interesting. The writer's attempts to make Quinn Doakes 1.5 have failed; why not cut losses and give us back the real deal?


----------



## Psychic (Dec 15, 2010)

Production won't start on season 6 till next spring and producers say next season Deb is gonna find out about Dexter! Figures, since she came so close this season. My guess is that Deb finds out, becomes intimate with Dexter, and Quinn gets jealous, so Dexter finishes him off.

Funny how when before Michael and Jenn hooked up, Dexter had alot of sex scenes, and then after they got married in real life, he had none, and the moment they  separated, he starting to get sex scenes again. My guess is that when Deb and Dex hook up next season, there will be crazy amount of sex scenes. I also think the series might last only 2 or 3 more seasons after that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2010)

lol dexter fucks his sister aye?


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 18, 2010)

that whole "beheadings" thing was not only incredibly boring, but now also apparently irrelevant. At least that tree cutter guy from season three meant something more than just plot fluffing.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 18, 2010)

^Yeah, they acted like there was some mystical logic to those murders, yet the murderers seemed like standard gangbangers. Waste of time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 18, 2010)

Rep for anybody who can find me that gif of Dexter eating popcorn in front of his PC.


----------



## Shade (Dec 18, 2010)

So, I'm gonna try this show but I've heard it starts off strong and then the quality wavers in the following seasons. Is this going to be one of those Heroes type deals where everything beyond the first season ranges from meh to shit? In that case, it's not worth it starting a story which doesn't get a good ending. =/

And the talk of season 5 in the last 2 pages isn't exactly glowing so I'm wondering whether I should bother.


----------



## Cash (Dec 18, 2010)

Its an amazing show.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 18, 2010)

Shade said:


> So, I'm gonna try this show but I've heard it starts off strong and then the quality wavers in the following seasons. Is this going to be one of those Heroes type deals where everything beyond the first season ranges from meh to shit? In that case, it's not worth it starting a story which doesn't get a good ending. =/
> 
> And the talk of season 5 in the last 2 pages isn't exactly glowing so I'm wondering whether I should bother.



Heroes went from promising to terrible. Dexter has gone from great to good. It's still one of the better shows on TV and is definitely worth watching.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 19, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> that whole "beheadings" thing was not only incredibly boring, but now also apparently irrelevant. At least that tree cutter guy from season three meant something more than just plot fluffing.



It was all leading up to Deb shooting the guy in the head, which in turn lead to the whole "some people don't deserve to live" thing.
And you already know where that got Dexter and Lumen.

Just because Dex didn't have any direct contact with them, doesn't mean they were just meant to be there for the lulz.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you. I've been looking for this.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 20, 2010)

Shade said:


> So, I'm gonna try this show but I've heard it starts off strong and then the quality wavers in the following seasons. Is this going to be one of those Heroes type deals where everything beyond the first season ranges from meh to shit? In that case, it's not worth it starting a story which doesn't get a good ending. =/
> 
> And the talk of season 5 in the last 2 pages isn't exactly glowing so I'm wondering whether I should bother.



You shouldn't allow your opinion of something be effected by what others feel. Everyone likes different things.

There is positive and negative talk about all shows and books. All you can do is watch it for yourself and make the decision on your own.


I personally find it to be a great show. In fact, it's so far the only show I've seen every episode of, and loved them all to add.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 20, 2010)

Shade said:


> So, I'm gonna try this show but I've heard it starts off strong and then the quality wavers in the following seasons. Is this going to be one of those Heroes type deals where everything beyond the first season ranges from meh to shit? In that case, it's not worth it starting a story which doesn't get a good ending. =/
> 
> And the talk of season 5 in the last 2 pages isn't exactly glowing so I'm wondering whether I should bother.



Season 1 is very good, after that you can decide if you continue watching. Although alot of people complain I for instance like all the season and even think 3 is the 2nd best season even though alot of people will disagree with me on that. I also liked the 3rd season of heroes for example whereas my best friend doesnt even have a single word of praise for the 3rd season of heroes.  

I hope you enjoy the series if you decide to watch it, all in all its fun to watch


----------



## Jessica (Dec 23, 2010)

Kasumi said:


> Production won't start on season 6 till next spring and producers say next season Deb is gonna find out about Dexter! Figures, since she came so close this season. My guess is that Deb finds out, becomes intimate with Dexter, and Quinn gets jealous, so Dexter finishes him off.
> 
> Funny how when before Michael and Jenn hooked up, Dexter had alot of sex scenes, and then after they got married in real life, he had none, and the moment they  separated, he starting to get sex scenes again. My guess is that when Deb and Dex hook up next season, there will be crazy amount of sex scenes. I also think the series might last only 2 or 3 more seasons after that.



That would be so wrong. Would you want to sleep with someone you grew up with and called brother/sister for your entire life??


----------



## perman07 (Dec 23, 2010)

Jessica said:


> That would be so wrong. Would you want to sleep with someone you grew up with and called brother/sister for your entire life??


I don't doubt several serial killers would be depraved enough to do it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2010)

i thought dex only fucks hotties


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2010)

I was grumbling to my peers about what a shit episode the season finale had been and how O.o.C Deborah had acted all so Dexter wouldn't get caught and how i was tired of the "stars constantly aligning" themselves in Dexter's favor, but then I saw this:and I said to myself:

and completely forgot what i was saying...


----------



## Psyconorikan (Dec 29, 2010)

This show is pretty awesome. Finally caught up, guessing season 6 comes out next year around Novermber?


----------



## Amrun (Dec 30, 2010)

Kasumi said:


> Production won't start on season 6 till next spring and producers say next season Deb is gonna find out about Dexter! Figures, since she came so close this season. My guess is that Deb finds out, becomes intimate with Dexter, and Quinn gets jealous, so Dexter finishes him off.
> 
> Funny how when before Michael and Jenn hooked up, Dexter had alot of sex scenes, and then after they got married in real life, he had none, and the moment they  separated, he starting to get sex scenes again. My guess is that when Deb and Dex hook up next season, there will be crazy amount of sex scenes. I also think the series might last only 2 or 3 more seasons after that.




You seriously think she's going to fuck her brother?  No... No.  You fail at watching this show.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 30, 2010)

Am I the only one that didn't find Deb's weird OOC acting odd owing to her recent circumstances?


----------



## Amrun (Dec 30, 2010)

adee said:


> Am I the only one that didn't find Deb's weird OOC acting odd owing to her recent circumstances?



No...  It's like people WANT characters to be static.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't know if these have been posted because I haven't read every page so sorry in advance if it has, but have you guys seen these?



Animated Dexter shorts with Micheal C. Hall narrating. They're pretty cool so thought I'd share.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 31, 2010)

Psyconorikan said:


> This show is pretty awesome. Finally caught up, guessing season 6 comes out next year around Novermber?



Season one aired-October 1st
Season two aired-September 30th
Season three aired-September 28th
Season four aired-September 27th
Season five aired-September 26th 

So most likely Season six will air in September, possibly the 25th(Since each season starts a day(Two days once(So I guess 24th is possible too)) earlier then the last). Of course that's just my guess but I'm sure it'll air around the end of September like always.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 31, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Season one aired-October 1st
> Season two aired-September 30th
> Season three aired-September 28th
> Season four aired-September 27th
> ...


 It's been the last Sunday of September, excepting Season 1, which aired on the first Sunday of October:
Season 2 - 
Season 3 -  (Leap Year)
Season 4 - 
Season 5 - 

So since dates progress one day each year, excepting around leap years, and the pattern seems to be consistent, then yes, the new season will probably start on September 25.
Season 6 -


----------



## Jessica (Jan 6, 2011)

Who would everyone like to see as a villain for season 6? I would like to see William Fichtner.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 7, 2011)

just watched through season 5 in two days and WOW! i heard it was bad but i really liked it. 
the only thing that bothered me was this "sub-plot" with the beheadings oO


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't think season 5 was bad I think it was the ending that was just kinda meh tier. Overall it wasn't a bad season though.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 8, 2011)

Every Dexter season was entertaining imo. There are however always things that we as fans would've wanted differently.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2011)

Jessica said:


> Who would everyone like to see as a villain for season 6? I would like to see William Fichtner.



I'd want the hero/villain dynamic to be between the police force/Debra and Dexter himself, because I want them to finish it next season.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 8, 2011)

It was kind of a meh season, better than 3 atleast. Kind of disappointed they didn't leave a cliffhanger of sorts about the Quinn thing and sort of quickly tied it up. Hope they expand on it more next season


----------



## Amrun (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm hosting a Dexter mafia game in this section based off of Season 5.

Sign up thread:

http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=693880


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

I've only seen the first two seasons. but I heard the rest sucked so I don't mind.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 3, 2011)

Season 3 wasn't great. 4 is on par with 1 imo. And 5 is somewhere between 2 and 3.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 4, 2011)

2 and 4 were the best seasons.


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2011)

so is the spoiler for the next season true? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that deb finds out?


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmm, never seen this thread before. Just caught up on Dexter last week, took about 4 weeks to watch the whole series.

Ive never been so hooked on anything in my life. After the first season I was watching at least a few eps a day.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 4, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> so is the spoiler for the next season true?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Whaaaa? Source?

I swear they're still writing it and if something that big leaks they would change it


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 4, 2011)

[sp]At the very least for season six they intend to make it look like Deb finds out in every trailer they release.

Will she actually find out? 

If Dexter is going to survive as a tv show then really she needs to. Do the writers realize this? I doubt it. [/sp]


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2011)

Links 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Read all but the last two Extras on this page

*Read all but the last two Extras on this page


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 4, 2011)

Rob said:


> [sp]At the very least for season six they intend to make it look like Deb finds out in every trailer they release.
> 
> Will she actually find out?
> 
> If Dexter is going to survive as a tv show then really she needs to. Do the writers realize this? I doubt it. [/sp]



I think they do realize it.  That's why they've been slowly building up to it.  Quinn's accusation of Dexter being a killer, Deb stating she understands killing some people, and Deb being the closest she's ever come to finding out his secret are all big plot points that I'm guessing will help transition Deb for the big reveal next season.


----------



## Chee (Feb 4, 2011)

They need to do it, not doing it would piss off a lot of people.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 4, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't, seeing as the only intention they seem to have now is to milk the show.


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2011)

I think they are ending it this season, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 9, 2011)

Chee said:


> I think they are ending it this season, but I'm not sure.





> Dexter has been a strong performer for Showtime, recording record ratings in its fifth season and already renewed for a sixth. At this year's Television Critics Association Press Tour, David Nevens, the network's President of Entertainment, spoke optimistically about the future prospects for the show.
> 
> Said Nevens, "I think there's a lot of life left in Dexter... it's up 11% in its fifth season which defies the usual physics of television ratings. I think the audience is still coming to it. It's not a plot driven show. It's, fundamentally, a character-driven show. A lot of the show is the tracking of his evolution and in the maturation of Dexter he's barely an adolescent. In the way I watch the show. It's been picked up for one more year, but I personally believe there's life beyond ."



Next season is going to suck.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 10, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't, seeing as the only intention they seem to have now is to milk the show.


Exactly. If they really do it for a really good new plot, then I would welcome it, but just to do it because of the rise in ratings, would lead to it starting to suck.
To be fair though, I haven't seen the quality drop in Dexter till now. It's been pretty smooth sailing so far. So, if more money attracts more ideas, I'm all for it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 28, 2011)

Julia Stiles turns thirty today


----------



## Butcher (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2011)

god that showed absolutely nothing and im still excited


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 22, 2011)

October 2? We shall see if the show redeems itself for season 5. Last chance. End this with dignity!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope the real Dexter is back .


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 22, 2011)

I love dexter and I liked the last season. So I'm excited.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 22, 2011)

It sounds like they have no interest of having anything of actual consequence happen this season, that depresses me.


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2011)

God, I can not wait for this. I think i'm the biggest Dexter fanboy on NF. Can't wait. Love every season, some more than others, but even the weaker ones had their own bad ass moments. Like Dexter finding the bovine blood. Awesome.

One and Four are my favorites though. Trinity was the ultimate. Wonder how they will turn Colin Hanks and his associate into major players?

Thanks for the previews! ++++


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2011)

If season 6 is bad then it can only go down hill from there. I hope it good though! 

My favorite part in past Dexter episode is the one where he plays Halo on PC.  He can do anything and get away with it!


----------



## Butcher (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn,both The Good Guys cast are serial killers now.

Stark is Red John on The Mentalist, now Colin Hanks is the killer in Season 6 it looks like.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 4, 2011)

What is Edward James Olmos like? People are saying that he can be really creepy, but I haven't seen him in anything I don't think, and I only know that he was in Battlestar Galactica and I never watched it.

Are there any YouTube videos of him that show how creepy he can be?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2011)

I liked season five


----------



## Whitest Rose (Aug 15, 2011)

Dexter 

I love the series, I recently finished up season 5 and am looking forward to the upcoming season. October 2 couldn't be more far away.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers of season 5_ 



I wonder how the writers will handle Lumen's departure, and I'm wondering what will become of the investigation into "Kyle Butler", and the ostensibly missing Trinity Killer... also the fact that Quinn was privy to Dexter and Lumen's nightly boat activities but decided not to partake in Liddy's stakeouts. He _did _see the photos, and he _did _show Jonah the photo of Dexter demanding to know if he was Kyle Butler; Jonah and the other Mitchells are the only people who can tie Dexter to Trinity... so I'm hoping those loose ends will be explored at some point.

Being able to elude the police for so long goes to show how fortunate Dex happens to be.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't make the Game of Thrones panel for Comic Con, but I was lucky enough to at least make it to see this one:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WyqJ8Mo6zI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jessica (Aug 16, 2011)

I watched that panel a few days ago on YouTube. I thought the "C.S. Lewis" part was so funny.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 4, 2011)

I just started the show and in a three days I'm already on season 2.

I can't believe I hadn't started this show before.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 6, 2011)

Jessica said:


> I watched that panel a few days ago on YouTube. I thought the "C.S. Lewis" part was so funny.



Yeah, we all cracked up on that one.


----------



## Grape (Sep 6, 2011)

Starts in Oct right? or sooner? :/


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 6, 2011)

It starts October 2nd.  It used to be late September, save for season 1 which started October 1st.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 7, 2011)

Episode 2 of season 4 was an awesome ep.

Good to see Dexter trying to work out what he did.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Episode 2 of season 4 was an awesome ep.
> 
> Good to see Dexter trying to work out what he did.



The ninth episode is the best.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2011)

I've caught up already.

I really liked season 5. I like how Dexter has and is changing because of his kids.

I can't wait for the next season, although I'm not sure how I'm going to watch this one ep a week.


----------



## UX7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Prepare yourself! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsvGslI_KcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 10, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I can't wait for the next season, although I'm not sure how I'm going to watch this one ep a week.



LOL That's all I've ever known!


----------



## Grape (Sep 22, 2011)

Everyone go here and nominate Dexter (and at least 2 other shows so your vote counts) for TV show of the month for October...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll just wait till the season ends in December, because my family can't afford Showtime to watch an ep a week . So we'll just watch them all in a weeks time after the season finale airs.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought season 3 was a low point in the series until season 4 came along and it was awesome again. Hopefully this season does the same for me for season 5. The trailers look pretty good, Edward James Olmos and Colin Hanks make a creepy duo.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 23, 2011)

Dexter's premiere got leaked as well!


----------



## Grape (Sep 23, 2011)

^ Opening = 

That might be the funniest episode I have ever seen. This season is going to get fucking crazy good real quick.


Trisha 


Stoked for this season... first episode was amazing.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 23, 2011)

Pretty awesome episode 

I was laughing at that guy's rationalization 
The new antagonists seem crazy.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow few days early. Will watch now. Sounds good from reactions.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 23, 2011)

Hmm I'd rather wait. I don't see the point of watching the premier episode a week before it actually airs, then waiting an extra week for the next episode 

I might just do what I usually do though and wait til the season's over and marathon it


----------



## Corruption (Sep 23, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Dexter's premiere got leaked as well!



How's the quality? I'll probably just wait if it's not in HD.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 23, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> How's the quality? I'll probably just wait if it's not in HD.


It's HD.         ............


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like things are going to get pretty religious this season. Looks like Dexter will be under the impression that he was sent by god as a angle of death or something, I say this because of the ads I've seen with him having angle wings(Out of blood), plus it does seem possible for it actually happen to someone in his situation.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 23, 2011)

Everything about the ep was great.

"Villain" sounds really interesting too.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 28, 2011)

Damn, that Trisha was smoking, was jealous of Dexter there


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2011)

I can't wait until Sunday!

I am going to be a REAL Dexter fan and watch it on Sunday because giving Dexter ratings is important!


----------



## kidgogeta (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone know what channel Showtime is on ATNT U-verse? Dexter tommorow!!!


----------



## ragnara (Oct 2, 2011)

Great episode, new season looks interesting.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dexter is back. Great episode, I was weary at first since I think this is make or break season for the show but it was a really strong premier. Looks like we got a S1, S2, S4 level season ahead of us my friends.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 3, 2011)

Decent first episode, they didn't take any risks, they just gave us everything we want to see. Dexter working a case and finishing it, introducing the new villains (ADAMA!) and the case that goes along with. They also set up some religious themes which seem like they might be prevalent through the season.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 3, 2011)

"I have no idea what hammertime is or how it differs from regular time."

Loved that quote and the jock trying to threaten Dexter with God's wrath.



Jessica said:


> I am going to be a REAL Dexter fan and watch it on Sunday because giving Dexter ratings is important!



You have a Nielsen Box?


----------



## Grape (Oct 3, 2011)

"I'm sorry, I know it's kind of basic, but how do we even know there is a God?"

Best Dexter Line Ever.

Brilliantly written. Perfection.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Oct 3, 2011)

This will be a good season.  Looks like we will see how religion will influence Dexter's moral compass, not just for himself and his code, but also on how he will raise Harrison.  This seasons villain looks like some sort of Christian Cultists...that guy was quoting Revelations.  


Trisha


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2011)

The first episode was good/alright nothing too crazy going on. Looking forward to the next one.

PS. Batista's sister and Trisha are not bad looking in the slightest.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 3, 2011)

I laughed my ass of when that Trish started to suck him ff


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 3, 2011)

I enjoyed the first episode of the new season, was a little worried Dexter would go all religious right away, but I'm pretty sure he's going to get religious at some point or maybe the damn ads and that are just trying to troll me, I wouldn't mind that since I rather Dexter not become religious. I'm sure by the end of this season Dexter will be an atheist again...hopefully.

The new "bad guys" seem pretty interesting...really fucked up from the looks of it, so of course that's great. Can't wait to know more about those two.

Batista and LaGuerta are no longer together? Hmm...this is probably suppose to be a bad thing but this means their love life wont get in the way of Dexter's time...then again who knows what will happen, although it doesn't look like any rekindling will be done to fix the relationship. The two of them are more interesting without being a couple I find, although I don't care for either that much really, just give me my Dexter, all I want.

Debra wasn't really focused much in this episode, barely remembered anything about her this episode...well beside her taking down some guy at the end of the episode. Looks like Quinn wants to ask Debra to marry him, at less they would be more interesting then Batista's and LaGuerta's love life. I'm hoping to see some personal interactions with Dexter and Quinn, I doubt it will happen though, Quinn probably wants to avoid getting to close to Dexter's personal life...although marrying Debra wont help that much. I just hope the things that happened between them don't seem like they never happened.

Vince was his usually self, although I was a bit busy thinking about Dexter and them Snakes to care about him much this episode. 

I'm not to crazy about that bitch who forced herself on Dexter like that, I don't like thinking of Dexter as some guy who'd do some whore like that...hopefully she killed someone innocent so she can die 

At the start of the episode I was a little bit confused what was going on, I mean Dexter was just all bloody and stuff and seemed confused, apparently got stabbed...then I released when the two paramedics were coming over it was all part of the plan. Damn Dexter thinks about just about anything to get what he wants. That guy who died at the end was rather annoying...got all happy inside when it became hammer time , of Dexter you and your jokes.

 The ending surprised me, not in the sense that something shocking happened, just didn't expect it to just end(There was like 10 minutes left of the show, but of course that was for the commercials at the end...fuck. Well at less the commercials are at the end for me). 

Oh and I loved all of Dexter's snaps at religion. 

Now if only I could speed up time then I could watch the next episode now...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2011)

When did this series become a comedy? I laughed so hard at this episode


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty much ever since Masuka interpreted the crime scene from last season. "Two words: autoerotic mummification"


----------



## Stringer Bell (Oct 3, 2011)

Masuka's greatest moment


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2011)

fucking loved that moment.

"shut up dexter"


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 3, 2011)

I watched the rated episode available on demand . But I didn't miss out on the full experience much. 

And it looks like the real Dexter is really back, and not that douche from season 5 :33.

Too bad I'm gonna have to wait till December to watch this .


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 3, 2011)

Didnt Quinn say he was gonna be on Dexter's tail in the S5 finale or something like that? I dont remember.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 3, 2011)

i don't think so. Dexter bailed him out of the murder investigation when Quinn had blood on his shoes, and Quinn knows it.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

I rather missed Dexter, glad to finally have it back.  

The episode was pretty good if a bit meh at some points and old man does seem like an interesting antagonist.


----------



## Magnet (Oct 4, 2011)

forgot about the show but the episode reminded me on how much i like the show.
it's hammer time


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 4, 2011)

The guy shooting up the bar felt way out of place...

All in all though, decent episode.


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh God no.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahhhh shit, how do those situations normally get resolved?


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 5, 2011)

I personally see Showtime paying up that extra 4 million sooner or later.


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2011)

They definitely will. Dexter is their pride and joy. The only show they have ever had that can compete with HBO. 

Basically the $4m is a buffer for taxes, lawyers, management etc... Michael C Hall deserves it simply because he makes the show.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2011)

This seasons dilemma for Dexter is going to be whether or not he becomes religious or not?



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I watched the rated episode available on demand . But I didn't miss out on the full experience much.
> 
> And it looks like the real Dexter is really back, and not that douche from season 5 :33.
> 
> Too bad I'm gonna have to wait till December to watch this .



Why do you have to wait.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 5, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> This seasons dilemma for Dexter is going to be whether or not he becomes religious or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to wait.


Dad doesn't have enough money to pay for a Showtime subscription to keep it till the end of the season, so we'll just order it as soon as the season finale airs, then watch the rest of the season in a week.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2011)

ooor you can use the internet to your full advantage.

I never owned showtime, but i've seen every episode .


----------



## Garfield (Oct 6, 2011)

Every show nowadays goes through those common things. High school reunion, religious wonderments, etc. Seriously, ALL of them. They even had those in The Wire for gods sake.

Still, Dexter handled it quite satisfactorily if I may say so.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> ooor you can use the internet to your full advantage.
> 
> I never owned showtime, but i've seen every episode .



Meh, I much enjoy watching it on my 65" 1080p in HD.  Lots of good close ups on those guts there...


----------



## Jessica (Oct 10, 2011)

Last night's episode was so good! Mos Def is so good as Brother Sam.

I don't want Deb as lieutenant though, it should have goen to Angel! I sort of knew he wasn't going to get it because they made it so obvious last week by constantly referencing it so much. Stuff that they focus on a lot like that never happens.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 10, 2011)

Debra as a lieutenant is such a dumb twist. Plus, why does she even want the job? She likes action, she won't be getting much sitting in an office.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 10, 2011)

^Yeah, and that's why I'm not sure how long this will last. Aside from that, I did enjoy the episode.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder if they can just have Deb be the lieutenant forever more without any drama? Nahhh obviously not.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder if Deb is going to swear in front of the cameras


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 10, 2011)

Ryan is pretty hot, I remember that chick from heroes. When she was swiveling on that chair.....


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 10, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Ryan is pretty hot, I remember that chick from heroes. When she was swiveling on that chair.....



She knew EXACTLY what she was doing.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

If someone were to tell me Mos Def was playing a killer on Dexter before this episode, I would have been pissed saying that this is the end of the show and everything. However, dude did a REALLY good job.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 10, 2011)

This show is fucking awesome. Starting season 4 later 2nite. :33


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mastic said:


> This show is fucking awesome. Starting season 4 later 2nite. :33



Best season in tv history you're about to start.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 10, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Best season in tv history you're about to start.



Season 2 is probably my favorite so far. We'll see.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

Season 2 was really good too, its my second favorite season behind 4. Shit, I like Season 2 so much id probably give it around a 9.5/10


----------



## Mastic (Oct 10, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Season 2 was really good too, its my second favorite season behind 4. Shit, I like Season 2 so much id probably give it around a 9.5/10



Damn, that good huh. Some epic shit must go down then, better not disappoint.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 10, 2011)

Season 2 and Season 4 are tied for me.  They were awesome for different reasons.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 10, 2011)

The first two seasons were my favorite followed by season 4. And of course season 3 is the worst.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah I'm around the same, love the first two seasons, not a huge fan of the third, really liked the fourth and was very unimpressed by the fifth.

I really miss my Rita and Doakes. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CfNarCjSHM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

^ SPOILERS BRO


----------



## Mastic (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished season 4 and S5 opener. 

Definitely gonna sleep after that one, cant even describe my reaction rite now.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAbOGuk4CPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 14, 2011)

Placing bets;
-How long till Deb get`s in trouble(likely for banging her subordinate or cursing on camera)

-How long till 'little sister' Batista rides Dexter

-how long till Matsuka's trainee backfires.

3,5,5. my first guesses.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2011)

i really think deb's gonna screw up, i don't see her keeping this position for more than this season.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

I really liked the new episode especially the part at the end.  And I'm liking Brother Sam as a character, hopefully he'll be a reoccurring character from now on.


----------



## Grape (Oct 17, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAbOGuk4CPA[/YOUTUBE]



I watched for five minutes.

Awesome.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 17, 2011)

Why does Quinn exist?


----------



## John (Oct 17, 2011)

^ That is one of the show's questions that still has yet to be answered.


----------



## Grape (Oct 17, 2011)

To look bored banging hot chicks.




"I Goggled it!"


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 17, 2011)

Episode 3 felt pretty much like filler to me with the only 'real' development at the end. It could easily be skipped, IMO.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 17, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Episode 3 felt pretty much like filler to me with the only 'real' development at the end. It could easily be skipped, IMO.



It was filler, but at least it was fun filler.  I enjoyed the episode.  "I goggled it" got a DVR rewind .  And Quinn's UTTER boredom.  He probably would have had more fun with just his hand.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

Lmao at the end of the ep with quinn fucking that girl with a '-.-' face


----------



## Grape (Oct 18, 2011)

Just a reminder: VOTE FOR DEXTER IN NEXT MONTHS TV SHOW OF THE MONTH!

That is all.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 18, 2011)

Rob said:


> Why does Quinn exist?



The writers realized how retarded killing doakes was and Quinn is their (failed) attempt at filling in his role.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 18, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> The writers realized how retarded killing doakes was and Quinn is their (failed) attempt at filling in his role.



Honestly, while I do miss Doakes, his death made Season 2 pretty freakin' epic.  It's still arguably my favorite, sort of neck and neck with 4.  

I never really got the same vibe from Quinn.  He's okay.  I've been annoyed more with other characters in the past.


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Quinn. He's no Doakes, but he's not anywhere as fucking lame as LaGuerta.

Season 1 and 4 are easily the best. People forget what a masterpiece season 1 was... Season 2 was good, probably my third favorite.

Season 4 is untouchable. I bet the Thanksgiving episode would still give me chills if I watched it again. I remember it giving me anxiety the first viewing... my heart would not chill out.. Hell, I'm getting chills thinking about the line "I should have fucking killed you when I had the chance!" 

Yummy. Dexter losing his cool always makes for the most epic moments in the show. He's too cool and calm 24/7, and when he rarely flips out, it's just epic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2011)

why do people say Quinn is the new Doakes?


they have nothing in common


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2011)

Cuz they want a new Doakes.

Can not have!


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 19, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I like Quinn. He's no Doakes, but he's not anywhere as fucking lame as LaGuerta.
> 
> Season 1 and 4 are easily the best. People forget what a masterpiece season 1 was... Season 2 was good, probably my third favorite.
> 
> ...



Season 1 was great, but I think for me I didn't get super attached until Season 2.  I was still adjusting to MCH being Dexter Morgan instead of David Fisher.  And Doakes being the bald-headed black guy and all in Dexter's grill, it had me thinking of David's boyfriend Keith a lot, lol.  Season 1 was a transition for me, but it _was_ great.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 20, 2011)

Caught up, Mos Def is on here. 

And yeah Im glad Im not the only who thinks Quinn is a fuckin' tool.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2011)

Aimee Garcia is not that bad.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 21, 2011)

Season is actually quite mediocre sofar. Hope is doesn't turn into a season 3 shitfest

And to join everybody's rankings:
Season 4 10/10
Season 2 9/10
Season 1 8/10
Season 5 7.5/10
Season 3 6/10


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 21, 2011)

Meh, dont get the S3 hate. The show had to come down eventually after the high tension S2 when the cops were on Dexter's tail. Yeah it wasnt as _'intense'_ but it offered pretty good development for the characters. It was that "inbetween" season that most S3s are. Not amazing but it was straight.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2011)

Senator Organa as a corrupt DA 

I wasn't that fond of season two either. Lila or whatever her name was was annoying. If they had used another actress for that role, one with a decidedly better accent, it would have been season-four level of awesome.


----------



## superattackpea (Oct 22, 2011)

The older "bad guy" of the duo is a figment of the others imagination.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 22, 2011)

superattackpea said:


> The older "bad guy" of the duo is a figment of the others imagination.


That seems like a really popular theory, but I'm not believing it yet because Gellar interacts with a lot of stuff that is laying around.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 23, 2011)

Kind of disappointed that that girl was literally just stealing to make money. Glad that Masuka wasn't a complete sap about it though.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

That "OLD GUY" isEdward  James Fucking Olmos who happens to be a great fucking Actor.

Battlestar Galactica much anybody?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 24, 2011)

What a great episode. Seriously, Mos Def maaaann I didn't know he was this good of an actor. Give this dude an emmy or something. I hope Sam stays around on the show and becomes a _real _friend to Dexter. Or maybe both him and Dex kill the Doomsday duo 

Looks like Olmos is real after all, but I like all this dark passenger 'assistant' type stuff going on. Disapointed about the intern just buttering up Masuka to sell shit on EBAY, that was some weak shit. I thought she was gonna lead him on for some reason but thats just dumb, they should of locked her ass in jail. But still, in the grand scheme of things who cares. The episode was still great.


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

> I hope Sam stays around on the show and becomes a real friend to Dexter.



I wish for the same thing, I'm really liking him.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 24, 2011)

Actually...Olmos could be dead I guess. He could be Collin Hanks' Harry.


----------



## Grape (Oct 24, 2011)

Harry doesn't snatch people out of beds while Dexter is asleep though 

Good episode. Still laughing about Quinn and Angel toking up. 

"What the fuck are you doing?!"
"Making lemonade!"

Bahahaha. I like Quinn, fuck the haters


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 24, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Harry doesn't snatch people out of beds while Dexter is asleep though



It could be some fight club type shit


----------



## Grape (Oct 24, 2011)

Possibly, but highly unlikely in my opinion. I don't think the shows creators would bite such a major/obvious plot device from a movie that most of their viewers have probably seen.

It did sort of remind me of Fight Club though lol.

THINK TRAVIS!! WHY DO PEOPLE THINK YOU'RE ME?? 

Please return your seatbacks to their full, upright and locked position.


----------



## Fierce (Oct 24, 2011)

Great episode. Looks like the old guy is real after all.


----------



## kidgogeta (Oct 24, 2011)

That damn rookie cop at the end!


----------



## tashtin (Oct 24, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Great episode. Looks like the old guy is real after all.



he could still be a figment of travis' imagination - I don't think he has physically touched anyone else. and the girl doesn't seem to pay any mind to the prof. 

all in all the doomsday killers seem quite underwhelming to me, they come across as amateurs compared to the trinity or ice truck killer. still early days.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Oct 24, 2011)

This season is going pretty close to how I expected...

The old man being a figment of Travis's imagination is a stretch, but I won't bite...yet.  If Cheech and Chong don't have a solid lead on how to locate him by the end of the next episode, then there's a good chance that he's Travis's projection.

It's not looking real well for Deb though, two of her detectives are lazing around, blazing up during the day (seems like this will become a habit),  and Masuka's intern stole and sold evidence from a criminal investigation.  If any of this were come to light, Deb will get shit on by Matthews and LaGuerta.  I'm thinking, by the end of the season, the new guy from Chicago will be the new LT and Deb will get bumped to Sgt or back to regular detective.


----------



## John (Oct 24, 2011)

Deb needs to wear that outfit every episode.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 24, 2011)

I really think Gellar is real. I mean, MMPD found his personal website and his last update was a day before the first kill which was the fruit vendor. If Travis killed Gellar (??????) then it would've been just before the start of the first episode. That sounds like a silly concept to me.

I think that they've been trying to mislead us because it would have been too obvious for him to be dead/not real.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2011)

I think he's fake, i mean when they were in the restaurant it was pretty weird how she acted as if he wasn't there (either he's fake or she's rude lol). At dinner she didn't even asked him who that was.

she never made eye contact man!


----------



## tashtin (Oct 24, 2011)

I believe travis was an impressionable student of gellers who prolly ended up killing him due to some disagreement and travis projected the illusion of geller to cope.

Travis prolly has a duel personality (the other being geller)- tying up that girl while he "slept"

If that happens then I will be disappointed.


----------



## Fierce (Oct 24, 2011)

tashtin said:


> If that happens then I will be disappointed.



Same.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 24, 2011)

tashtin said:


> Travis prolly has a duel personality (the other being geller)- tying up that girl while he "slept"



I don't want it to be that. :\


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Jessica said:


> I don't want it to be that. :\



Same here but it is pretty likely.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 24, 2011)

tashtin said:


> he could still be a figment of travis' imagination - I don't think he has physically touched anyone else. and the girl doesn't seem to pay any mind to the prof.
> 
> all in all the doomsday killers seem quite underwhelming to me, they come across as amateurs compared to the trinity or ice truck killer. still early days.



Amateurs? they're one of the most creative killers out there , all 3 murders have had awesome crime scenes


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 24, 2011)

lol at the hate on Quinn. think he's funny

this season looks to be the most 'brutal' one and really looking awesome so far


----------



## Grape (Oct 24, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Amateurs? they're one of the most creative killers out there , all 3 murders have had awesome crime scenes



Technically they are amateurs which isn't a bad thing. How can they be as pro as Trinity or Ice-Truck if these are their first 3 murders?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm also going with the old dude being part of his imagination and split personality thing. Sixth Sense stuff coming up 

Also the killing of the girl was one of the most brutal I've seen and much more compelling then the 4 horsemen crap or the snakes in belly stuff
Seriously wanted to slap that rookie cop when the hot girl died

Still find it an underwhelming season so far. This whole faith crap and brother Sam thing is starting to become annoying


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2011)

I missed the part where Deb knows Brian/Rudy was Dexter's brother.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Oct 25, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I missed the part where Deb knows Brian/Rudy was Dexter's brother.



She finds out around the end of Season 4 if I remember right.


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2011)

Mos Def is my favorite.

I love every scene his character is in.

Quinn on the other hand... Now that we have the black guy, he can get killed.


----------



## Grape (Oct 25, 2011)

Yup. She finds out through police records in the episode where SWAT raids Trinity's house while Dexter is inside.

I want this season to be epic, but I am having doubts. The Dexter I know would never pray. The writer's I know would never use a Saw movie series contraption. The Dexter I know would never share intelligence about a serial killer with his fellow workers. The Dexter I know doesn't know what love is. 

And as much as I love and respect Mos Def's acting talent (he is damn good), it's being wasted on a boring character. Just another temporary friend for Dexter. 

I _really_ hate to say it, but Dexter as a series is going down hard and fast. 

And I'm a total Dexter fanboy, have been since a quarter of the way through season 1. 

I have been finding myself watching Walking Dead before Dexter on Sundays. 

God, this sucks. 

If I were the writers, I would have done a multiseason villain arc. Clearly they are out of ideas if religion is the main theme. What's even worse is that they are tying religion into Dexter's life as well as the seasons villains.

And if Travis ends up as the only villain, and the old guy is just a split personality... I'm totally giving up on Dexter forever. Seriously. That would be the lamest fucking bullshit ever. Straight up Fight Club rip-off.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 25, 2011)

Sin said:


> Mos Def is my favorite.
> 
> I love every scene his character is in.
> 
> Quinn on the other hand... Now that we have the black guy, he can get killed.



And then they should fire whoever is playing the black guy right now and get Erik King to play him.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 25, 2011)

lol yeah Doakes having a twin brother would be funny.

I mean who wouldn't want this _friend_ back


----------



## tashtin (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Amateurs? they're one of the most creative killers out there , all 3 murders have had awesome crime scenes



Agreed. Four horsemen theme was prolly the best outta the entire series. I can't explain it - it just doesn't have the same gravitas as the aforementioned killers. 

Maybe its travis and his credibility as a killer or that he looks like a baby... Trinity and ice truck projected and looked like psychopaths.

But forget all that nonsense matey - Dr. What news do you have of Le Arsenal thread? Is it as depressing as I imagine it to be - I dare not enter it lest they crush my spirit completely.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 25, 2011)

Pain In The Ass said:


> lol yeah Doakes having a twin brother would be funny.
> 
> I mean who wouldn't want this _friend_ back



Oh I loved Doakes _*so much*_, but that would be kinda bad writing.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 25, 2011)

tashtin said:


> Agreed. Four horsemen theme was prolly the best outta the entire series. I can't explain it - it just doesn't have the same gravitas as the aforementioned killers.
> 
> Maybe its travis and his credibility as a killer or that he looks like a baby... Trinity and ice truck projected and looked like psychopaths.
> 
> But forget all that nonsense matey - Dr. What news do you have of Le Arsenal thread? Is it as depressing as I imagine it to be - I dare not enter it lest they crush my spirit completely.



eh same old, its not that bad now that we have the wins under the belt but you know with our comedy of a team the self troll is right around the corner and the trolling will continue.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica said:


> Oh I loved Doakes _*so much*_, but that would be kinda bad writing.



The writing's bad anyway, we might as well get some fanservice.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 25, 2011)

Batista and Quinn. 

Episode was pretty good, I thinks its a bit obvious now that the old man isnt real/dead since the girl straight up ignored him twice, first at the restaurant and then when she was tied up in the kitchen.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Oct 25, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> If I were the writers, I would have done a multiseason villain arc. Clearly they are out of ideas if religion is the main theme. What's even worse is that they are tying religion into Dexter's life as well as the seasons villains.



I think it's pretty difficult to create a multi-season villain arc for a series like _Dexter_.  Dexter is too "powerful" to square off with someone for multiple seasons.  The only thing that can (and does) stop Dexter, is himself and conflicts of his psyche.  He's a vigilante and while he's effected by the parameters of the law, he always operates outside of them...following his own code. 

A multi-season villain like Stringer Bell from _The Wire_ was protected by lawyers, politicians, the parameters of the law, legitimate businesses, bodyguards/the street, and his own precautions.  The protagonist from _The Wire_ (Baltimore City Police Department/FBI),  were limited by these protections, and most importantly, they had to operate within the parameters of law & order.  Which is why Deb (and the rest of the MMPD) get close to Dexter's target, but never actually get them.

The idea of tying religion into this season of Dexter doesn't really bother me.  Every season we see how Dexter faces his issues, how it effects his code/extra-curricular activities, and how he constantly changes and perfects said code.  This season doesn't seem any different, we're going to see how faith will effect his code, how this will effect his future kills, and his future in general (Harrison).  By the end of the season, I doubt he will become religious by any means, but will probably just reaffirm his own faith in his/Harry's code.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 25, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> What a great episode. Seriously, Mos Def maaaann I didn't know he was this good of an actor. Give this dude an emmy or something. I hope Sam stays around on the show and becomes a _real _friend to Dexter. Or maybe both him and Dex kill the Doomsday duo


Mos is like a best kept secret or something.  I've been noticing his acting chops for years now lol. 



> Looks like Olmos is real after all, but I like all this dark passenger 'assistant' type stuff going on. Disapointed about the intern just buttering up Masuka to sell shit on EBAY, that was some weak shit. I thought she was gonna lead him on for some reason but thats just dumb, they should of locked her ass in jail. But still, in the grand scheme of things who cares. The episode was still great.


For a minute I was concerned they were going to do the "reporter" thing again. 



Stringer Bell said:


> This season is going pretty close to how I expected...
> 
> The old man being a figment of Travis's imagination is a stretch, but I won't bite...yet.  If Cheech and Chong don't have a solid lead on how to locate him by the end of the next episode, then there's a good chance that he's Travis's projection.



I really hope that's not the case.  But Dexter noticed two different patterns to how they handled the bodies which is why he suspects 2 killers.  



Pain In The Ass said:


> lol at the hate on Quinn. think he's funny
> 
> this season looks to be the most 'brutal' one and really looking awesome so far



For me, the Skinner is still the worst.  At least these people are dead already >_>.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 25, 2011)

Rob said:


> The writing's bad anyway, we might as well get some fanservice.



Well not always "bad." It could be like a lot worse, like.... like.... NBC sitcoms or something. x_x


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 25, 2011)

Almost every time a scene with Travis and the old guy ended it switched to Dexter and Harry... lampshades everywhere.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Just caught up to season 6 and i was super stoned.

Epic season


----------



## Jessica (Oct 26, 2011)

I never really thought of how Gellar would have been able to get the waitress girl out of bed without waking Travis before this morning, and now I am really wondering how he could have done it if he really is real... 

I guess I'm a little more inclined to think he isn't real because of that.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 26, 2011)

To be honest at this point I'm utterly convinced that he's fake. It'll be interesting to see if Travis is aware of this fact like Dexter is concerning Harry.



Jessica said:


> Well not always "bad." It could be like a lot worse, like.... like.... NBC sitcoms or something. x_x



Perhaps I'm spoiled by shows like Breaking Bad but the flaws in this show are just too obvious and too big.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica said:


> I never really thought of how Gellar would have been able to get the waitress girl out of bed without waking Travis before this morning, and now I am really wondering how he could have done it if he really is real...
> 
> I guess I'm a little more inclined to think he isn't real because of that.



I'm more inclined to think he grabbed her when she got up to use the restroom/grab a snack/insert reason someone gets out of bed in the morning.

It is an interesting theory though, I'll have to keep an eye out for it now.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 26, 2011)

Kuya said:


> Just caught up to season 6 and i was super stoned.
> 
> Epic season



Hell yeah, my ritual for best results

Step 1. Find an amazing Tv show
Step 2. Get stoned
Step 3. Get some good food
Step 4. Watch amazing TV show while eating good food and being stoned

Too bad there are only like, 2 shows per year that I actually think are worthy of that.


----------



## kidgogeta (Oct 28, 2011)

That's dumb if the old guy isn't real.He's the one that's creeping viewers the fuck out. Travis makes for a terrible antagonist.


----------



## tashtin (Oct 28, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> eh same old, its not that bad now that we have the wins under the belt but you know with our comedy of a team the self troll is right around the corner and the trolling will continue.



I think the troll is ingrained in our DNA now - I just hope the wins don't blind Wenger into thinking he has a decent team now causing him not to spend come January. 



kidgogeta said:


> Travis makes for a terrible antagonist.



this is the only issue I have with this season... so far


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Brother Sam being shot.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well...so I guess Geller is real?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah he is apprently.

Good episode and Deb is just getting on my fucking nerves.  Why hasnt she been killed off yet.  I want a showdown Her vs LaGuerta in a shootout.


----------



## Fierce (Oct 31, 2011)

Nooo, not Sam. I bet it's the kid who shot him. Nick I think his name was. Gellar has to be still alive at this point, right? Travis can't have imagined calling him on his phone.

Lol'd a few times this episode, but I loved when Dexter thinks, "Would it be weird if I just left?"


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 31, 2011)

Sam 

Hopefully he will survive. Avenge him, Dex


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 31, 2011)

Why'd they have to go and kill Brother Sam?

He was the best addition for a long time.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _preview for next episode_ 



He's not dead, you can see in the preview.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 31, 2011)

Dex needs to whoop the shooters ass , sam


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 31, 2011)

I've enjoyed the episodes so far. Sam getting shot was surprising...it just happened. I suppose it should have been foreseen though. Wonder who did it though.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sam aint gonna die, at least not yet. He's still gotta find out about Dex being a serial killer, then he's gotta say he knew along and doesnt care.


----------



## tashtin (Nov 1, 2011)

I still dont think geller is real, everything can be explained with travis' psychosis.
reminds me of gollum talking to himself in lotr.

how long before deb fucks the new black guy...



typhoon72 said:


> Sam aint gonna die, at least not yet. He's still gotta find out about Dex being a serial killer, then he's gotta say he knew along and doesnt care.



wouldn't that be too cheesy... hope it doesn't happen


----------



## Mastic (Nov 1, 2011)

Well gotta give it up to the producers, they're making it pretty damn hard to prove that Gellar isnt real. 

Brother Sam getting shot was the best thing for the show, now we get to see enraged Dex again.  



tashtin said:


> *how long before deb fucks the new black guy...*



Which one?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 1, 2011)

The arrogant detective


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 2, 2011)

tashtin said:


> how long before deb fucks the new black guy...



But he's married! We ALL know that makes a difference!


----------



## siyrean (Nov 3, 2011)

i preferred it when Dex went after the criminals the police didn't get, not deliberately screwing with an on going investigation for someone he has no personal connection to.


----------



## Magnet (Nov 3, 2011)

siyrean said:


> i preferred it when Dex went after the criminals the police didn't get, not deliberately screwing with an on going investigation for someone he has no personal connection to.


he always has been screwing with the evidence though


----------



## kidgogeta (Nov 3, 2011)

The new black guy would break Deb in half lmao.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2011)

I hate how skinny deb's legs are.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 6, 2011)

I could give a darn who you fuck just don't fuck with my investigation...you fuck. 

lol


----------



## Shadow (Nov 6, 2011)

Holy Shit what an ending to that episode.

Brother Sam to Hello Brother


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 6, 2011)

So for the second episode in a row, shit actually happens.

Also, has anyone else noticed that they're not constantly promising to out Dexter to Deb this season? Makes me think they're actually going to do it, or perhaps I'm just overly optimistic...


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

I definitely didn't expect what happened at the end to occur.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol'd @ partner code and "I'm going to be a Transformer." I'm with Quinn, Batista's sister is hot.

Uh oh @ the end. Nick being a piece of shit woke a sleeping beast in Dexter.


----------



## Magnet (Nov 7, 2011)

yesssssssssss i missed you, shit just got real


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 7, 2011)

Holy fuck 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And now Trinity's son is back, and I guess he's "Trinity" now. But why... make his son a murderer? For what? It's stupid.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> And now Trinity's son is back, and I guess he's "Trinity" now. But why... make his son a murderer? For what? It's stupid.



Huh? Was that in the preview or something?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 7, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Huh? Was that in the preview or something?


Ah, yeah. I should've put it in a spoiler. Sorry.


----------



## Grape (Nov 7, 2011)

Episode slightly redeemed the so far lack luster season.

"Of course I'm gonna play the partner card, shit like this is why the partner card is in the fucking deck!"

Quinn is quickly becoming the funniest element.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh shit...Brian was Edo Summoned 

The preview for next episode is even more mind fucking. 

The Doomsday duo just aren't very interesting to me anymore. Perhaps when things get more clear I'll regain interest, but as of now I'm just interested in the shit Dexter is going through right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlEv4hEx0d8[/YOUTUBE]

dex finally snapped 

i feel bad that brother sam died, every time dexter tries to reach out to someone it never goes well.


----------



## kidgogeta (Nov 7, 2011)

Already the best season for me. The feel like the prof plays his part really well. He scares me even though he hasn't really done anything. We had 6 pretty relaxed episodes so far but things are looking to become chaotic at just the right time. 

I find it interesting that Brother Sam has for better or worse affected Dexter so significantly in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Grep (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure if people realize what a big deal it is that Brian has essentially replaced Harry for Dexter.

Keep in mind though that this is NOT Brian in the same way that Dexter's Harry ghost is not Harry. Both are just what dexter thinks of those characters. Which is why Harry tends to be far harsher/more strict than he likely would be. And also why Brian looks to be the same way in the new episode. 

Being from the first season it is easy to forget Brian's importance. But Brian is not only Dexter's older brother but is also the only person that could ever fully and completely accept Dexter. Additionally Brian is/was a better killer than Dexter as well and basically toyed with him the entire first season. The only 'enemy' that has ever done anything close to this with Dexter. So he killed his brother/mentor/idol/potential best friend just for Deb who will likely never really get him. 

So this is a pretty huge development.

The trinity thing makes me wonder if the son killed Rita though. I always thought that as it never added up how trinity had the time to kill her.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 7, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> I'm not entirely sure if people realize what a big deal it is that Brian has essentially replaced Harry for Dexter.
> 
> Keep in mind though that this is NOT Brian in the same way that Dexter's Harry ghost is not Harry. Both are just what dexter thinks of those characters. Which is why Harry tends to be far harsher/more strict than he likely would be. And also why Brian looks to be the same way in the new episode.
> 
> ...



I thought Brian being there was just meant to represent Dexter's step towards the dark side(). Harry represented Dexter's light and kept his darkness at bay, but with Sam's death and Nick being an ass, his darkness broke free and he sees it as a representation of his brother. That's more or less what I think the writers are trying to go for. 

You bring up an interesting thought about Jonah. Would be an interesting twist. I'd like to know why Jonah has become like this though...well I guess your father being a serial killer can fuck you up. Still it'll be interesting nonetheless. It's also interesting how this season is more religious and they are bringing back Arthur(I saw him in the preview, I'm assuming he's what Harry/Brain is to Dexter as he is to Jonah) who was religious from what I recall, although he didn't take it to the level the Doomsday duo have taken it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 7, 2011)

next ep ...holy shit

dex has gone mad


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 7, 2011)

Holy fuck. The last 5 minutes of this episode reached Season 4 epicness levels 

After six episodes I was beginning to think this was gonna be another season 5: not bad, but not mind-blowing either. And then came the final 5 minutes of Brian 

And that preview


----------



## Mastic (Nov 7, 2011)

As Deb would say, Oh sweet Mary mother of fuck! 

Brian is back. :33
And Trinity Jr. too, this kid aint ready for Dark Dex. 

Though its too bad Brother Sam couldnt stick around longer. Next episode is gonna be fuckin' raw.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 7, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> The trinity thing makes me wonder if the son killed Rita though. I always thought that as it never added up how trinity had the time to kill her.



That would clear a large inconsistency with the fourth season. It would make a lot of sense too.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 7, 2011)

Best ep of the season, one of the best eps of the series!


----------



## Grape (Nov 8, 2011)

I highly doubt Trinity Jr. killed Rita. If Dexter himself is convinced Aurthur did it, then timing shouldn't be an issue. Remember Dexter lost track of him for a while after the bank scene. I think he did anyways, I am going to go watch the last episodes of the fourth season, starting with Thanksgiving. Which is probably the most epic episode ever. Gave me bad anxiety. Awesome episode.

Biney returning as a hallucination is dope though. I think it signals the return of emotionless, darkness fully embraced Dexter of season one. 

Now that Dexter doesn't need the cover of having a relationship, some of the emotional sides of his facade should melt away.


----------



## Kai (Nov 8, 2011)

Consider the actual fact that it was never truly confirmed that Trinity killed Rita, unlike all other seasons where there was pure, undeniable conviction of the main serial killers.

I've been thinking of this for a while now and I am definitely open to the possibility that Arthur didn't do it.

Brian replacing Harry and Trinity Jr wrecking loose will stir a lot of shit the second half of the season.

Also... is this the first time Dexter has left Miami?


----------



## Grape (Nov 8, 2011)

Kai said:


> Consider the actual fact that it was never truly confirmed that Trinity killed Rita, unlike all other seasons where there was pure, undeniable conviction of the main serial killers.
> 
> I've been thinking of this for a while now and I am definitely open to the possibility that Arthur didn't do it.
> 
> ...



No... He left town with Trinity once I believe, when he went to his father's house with Rita and also when he killed Lila in Paris.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 8, 2011)

You assholes should have spoiler tag the trinity jr. talk


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm excited for Dexter's new album: "Brother Sam Forgives, I Don't"


----------



## Kuya (Nov 14, 2011)

Jonah lives


----------



## Tandaradei (Nov 14, 2011)

holy fuck insane killer dexter is so. fucking. AWESOME!


----------



## Kai (Nov 14, 2011)

Dexter makes getting girls look so easy. High school reunion, now gas station mart in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think dex is the first guy to get his "gas pumped".

both chicks were easy whores lol


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 14, 2011)

Interesting, so Jonah isn't following in his father's footsteps...damn writers trolling with their preview. I thought something was up when Dexter thought something look suspicious though, while watching the episode I wasn't really surprised he didn't kill his sister, he still killed his mother but whatever.

Dexter is starting to leave too many witness alive, Lumen knows, Jonah knows, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like travels will find out next episode


, he must be real confident in his plot shield or something 

I was kicking myself in the back while watching the episode since I swore I saw Arthur in the preview next to Jonah(Thinking he was Jonah's Harry/Brain)...turns out it was just some old guy, I need to pay more attention to the previews.

I'm surprised Brian left already, would have thought he'd stick around a little longer, although he was pretty annoying, don't know if he was this annoying before but his face just pisses me off for some reason, he's still cool in the sense that he was the Ice Truck Killer, but he's just so annoying...Harry's no better though, Dexter needs Doakes as his ghost buddy.

This episode wasn't that great to me to be honest, I pretty much love every episode but this one just didn't seem all that great to me, kind of wish more focus was put on Dexter's dark side instead of other shit. 

On the other hand, with all this side tracks seemingly done, maybe Doomsday duo will get interesting again, the preview seems interesting enough to me. 

I couldn't help but laugh that they are calling them DDK, Donkey Kong comes to mind 

Overall, this episode was probably my least favorite episode, but it was still enjoyable to me. 

Things are about to get serious I'd say though.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 14, 2011)

This episode felt too rushed or something. The whole Trinity/Jonah plot ended way too quickly and it felt like Brian was forced to show that Dexter had gone kind of crazy.


----------



## Mastic (Nov 14, 2011)

Well that was surprising, overall good episode. I agree that Brian and the Jonah story felt rushed but it does seem that atleast the DDKs(lol) are actually starting to get more interesting in the preview.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 15, 2011)

Would have preferred an actual story arc with Brian, but I guess that might be next season.


----------



## ovanz (Nov 16, 2011)

I preffer Brian over Harry as ghost/passenger. Harry = light passenger, Brian = close enough to be dark passenger almost, but no.

It will be cool if they actually show dexters' dark passenger, will be scary as fuck.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure what it was, but something was off about that episode. Just didn't enjoy it that much (minus a couple short moments).


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it was interesting that from Dexter's POV it seemed like Brian was interacting with the world around him, handing him garbage bags and even stabbing that guy. I'm pretty sure Harry has always just spoken to him.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 21, 2011)

Recent episode was interesting. Travis's sister is now dead. Travis is going to help Dexter find Gellar. Debra feels like Dexter is distance and whatnot. DDK gets spammed all over, I still think of Donkey Kong every time I hear it. LaGuerta has a secret and is starting to get interesting. 

It seems like everyone has something going on:
LaGuerta has some kind of secret.
Quinn is getting drunk off his ass, making scenes.
Masuka got fucked over by his female intern. 
Debra is dealing with all kind of shit with her job.
Batista pretty much threaten Masuka's new intern.

I wonder if someone's going to leave this season. It wouldn't be hard to write someone off:
LaGuerta's secret is something illegal, gets fired.
Quinn gets fired for being drunk on the job or something, he's fucking up a lot now.
Masuka gets found out about how he was responsible for the female intern stealing stuff from the evidence room.
Debra fucks up big time on the job, or just quits.
Batista gets arrested or fired for making a threat or something.

I'd like someone to get fired, I think LaGuerta or Quinn are the best chances at this point. 

Also, it seems Dexter has two more season at less from what I heard(Being renewed by Showtime). So I guess we can expect more Dexter for at least two more seasons. 

Next episode doesn't seem all that interesting based on the preview. 
*Spoiler*: _Next Episode Spoilers_ 



Just looks like everyone is searching for Gellar, probably will end on a major cliffhanger





*Spoiler*: _Preview For Next Episode_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MGux6tWS7k[/YOUTUBE]

Well Dexter cover in blood sure would be a possible major cliffhanger.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 21, 2011)

Felt sorry for Travis's sis


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 21, 2011)

I reckon Batista is involved with the dead hooker somehow. 

Also, still don't care about nerd boy and babysitter dating.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 21, 2011)

Rob said:


> I reckon Batista is involved with the dead hooker somehow.
> 
> Also, still don't care about nerd boy and babysitter dating.



I thought it was LaGuerta's boss, the one who made Deb Lieutenant.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 22, 2011)

Still going for Gellar being fake, even after everything we've seen soft happening to Travis


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 22, 2011)

Honestly, it go either way at this point but im betting on Gellar being fake since the theme of the season seems to be demons/dark passengers/the light. To add further suspicion, Gellar keeps showing up and killing whenever Travis is near; so he might be a split personality or something. Travis points out Gellar's location to help Dexter, then he vanishes without a trace. And he always appears out of thin air when Travis turns around.

Regardless, alive or fake, someones going to find holes in the story and say the plot is stupid.

Still, I like the fact that Gellar/Travis seems to be the only killers in the show that seems to be better or around the same level as Dexter. Trinity was good too, but he was an old man, and the irony was Dexter had him where he wanted him several times but continued to let him go. The focus of the whole season was the parallels of their families. Contrary, Travis/Gellar seem to be about 50% of the plot, there is a lot of other shit going down this season as well. Mostly with Dexter himself.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't agree, all they're doing is capturing people and taking them to an abandoned church.

if murder was this easy, anyone can do it

I do admit doing it in a school playground in broad daylight is quite impressive . I don't see what separates Gellar from the average killer though.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 22, 2011)

The dude is putting snakes in bodies, stitching heads on horses, running broads over, etc. He knows what he's doing, is what I'm trying to say. Dude is no amateur. There is a big difference between Gellar/Trinity and Lyla/Jonah/Miguel.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 22, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't agree, all they're doing is capturing people and taking them to an abandoned church.
> 
> if murder was this easy, anyone can do it
> 
> I do admit doing it in a school playground in broad daylight is quite impressive . I don't see what separates Gellar from the average killer though.



They are very creative killers, unlike average killers each kill is drastically different and you can see the level of detail they put in their kills. Another thing that separates Gellar from the rest is that he hasn't been caught while all of Miami knows his face lol but I have a feeling he isn't real.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm also starting to believe more and more that Gellar is in Travis' head.  He's just too elusive, especially considering the end of this episode.  Travis gets knocked out at the school and a couple of scenes later we see his sister there and dead with Deb's business card. Perhaps if we saw a scene of Gellar watching the sister talk to Deb I would think he was real, but Travis is the only one who saw it.  I think a clue is Dexter's brother, Rudy.  We see Rudy impaling the manager of that motel in Nebraska, and then they showed that it was actually Dexter.  Of course they showed the reality, but in Travis' case, they could still just be screwing around to keep us guessing.  My question is how Travis has been so capable of tapping in to Gellar's persona.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 22, 2011)

nightmistress said:


> I think a clue is Dexter's brother, Rudy.  We see Rudy impaling the manager of that motel in Nebraska, and then they showed that it was actually Dexter.



Ah that's why they did that.


----------



## cloudy (Nov 22, 2011)

Gellar is obviously real... 

Other characters besides Travis have mentioned his existence (see: Batista's interview) and presumably someone in the station has checked university records by now, so they'd know if he wasn't real.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 22, 2011)

He existed in the past, obviously, but has anyone really seen anyone but Travis actually interacting with Geller in the present?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 23, 2011)

Actually I find this whole season somehow unlikeble. First the waaay to obvious parallels between Travis/Dexter and their sister etc. The the whole Dark Passenger bullshit with Dexter having one and Gellar being Travis dark passenger.
Also Debra needs to fuck off. She has been more then a bitch this season. 

To top it off, faith is the theme for this season with holy Bibles and shit


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 23, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> He existed in the past, obviously, but has anyone really seen anyone but Travis actually interacting with Geller in the present?



I think he and Travis got really close, but somehow Travis killed him and became unable to cope with being a murder, so he then assumed Gellar's persona as an alter ego.  It's been years since anyone has actually seen Gellar, correct?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 23, 2011)

cloudy said:


> Gellar is obviously real...
> 
> Other characters besides Travis have mentioned his existence (see: Batista's interview) and presumably someone in the station has checked university records by now, so they'd know if he wasn't real.



People are talking about if he's actually alive now, or if he's just in Travis head, similar to how Harry is in Dexter's head.

Of course Gellar is real, but that doesn't mean he's still alive and doing all this stuff.

Personally, I hope he is real. I'm pretty sure we had a solo scene of him talking, and I just wouldn't like the idea of someone's imagination running all over the place even with the person not around. Other then that one scene, I'd be fine with him being in Travis's head. Unless I'm mistaken about there being a solo scene of him, but I'm pretty sure there was.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2011)

Unless Travis is doing the batman voice, how can anyone hear two different voices if Gellar's imaginary?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 23, 2011)

Assuming that you're talking about the chick that Travis let go. Actually if you play close attention to that scene, she never mentions hearing Gellar's voice. She talks about hearing Travis' voice and feeling how differently they handled her.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 23, 2011)

I didn't think Gellar was imaginary, but after the last episode, I think he may be. Just the fact that Dexter didn't actually see him before he escaped from the church. Travis was looking up at him and as soon as Dexter turned around, he was gone.


----------



## Locksmith (Nov 23, 2011)

I've had a feeling since the beginning that Gellar was in Travis' head.  I've been waiting to see someone besides Travis interact with Gellar, but since the seen with Rudy killing the manager in Nebraska I've realized that to confirm Gellar is real we really need to see a scene where someone interacts with both of them or someone recognizes Gellar.  Until then, I am going to leaning towards the Gellar is imaginary side.

Now, if Gellar is imaginary how will it be revealed?  Will Travis be scene having a conversation with himself?  Will they find Gellar's body?  Or, will it be like the scene in Nebraska where we see Gellar kill someone but it is then shown that it was actually Travis?


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 23, 2011)

Locksmith said:


> I've had a feeling since the beginning that Gellar was in Travis' head.  I've been waiting to see someone besides Travis interact with Gellar, but since the seen with Rudy killing the manager in Nebraska I've realized that to confirm Gellar is real we really need to see a scene where someone interacts with both of them or someone recognizes Gellar.  Until then, I am going to leaning towards the Gellar is imaginary side.
> 
> Now, if Gellar is imaginary how will it be revealed?  Will Travis be scene having a conversation with himself?  Will they find Gellar's body?  Or, will it be like the scene in Nebraska where we see Gellar kill someone but it is then shown that it was actually Travis?



I think when Dexter figures it out we'll get a montage showing how it all really went down.


----------



## Grape (Nov 23, 2011)

How does Travis bind himself and chains in one part of the room and burn himself with a steel rod that was heated up in another part of the room?

/endofGellarbeingimaginarytheory


----------



## Fierce (Nov 23, 2011)

Did we see his burn after the fact?


----------



## Grape (Nov 23, 2011)

Dexter confirms it.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't see Travis killing his own Sister over her being visited by a cop and not even asking what happened. If Gellar is really imaginary, it could have been handled better.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 23, 2011)

If Gellar is imaginary then he is a completely separate personality from Travis and therefore what "Travis" would or wouldn't do doesn't matter. If you think Gellar would do it then imaginary Gellar would too.

If Gellar is imaginary then his and Travis' relationship is NOT like Dexter and Harry's or Dexter and Brian's. It would be more of a multiple personalities deal than simple imaginary friends like Deter has.

I'm not saying Gellar isn't real, but there's no concrete evidence he is yet.

Either way, they've really been dragging this out


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Things are picking up, confirmation that Geller is dead and a reason to care about Masuka's assistants, although I still **don't know where that's going.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 28, 2011)

Told ya. Simply too many coincidences, nobody is that fucking sly and elusive like Gellar was portrayed to be. Actually, about 10-15 mins before the reveal I was thinking maybe Travis killed Gellar and took over his persona accidentally after he killed him, not knowing he actually killed him. It's a way of dealing with the stress or something. Anyways, hopefully Travis doesnt dip and try to pin everything on Dexter after locking him in the basement.

Oh, and Dexter Jr. Hacker guy being the one who bought the Ice Truck Killer hand was completely out of nowhere. As soon as they showed his apartment I was thinking,_ 'why the fuck are they playing this disturbing music?' _

Next ep should be good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know why people were doubting it, in my eyes it was so damn obvious. 

this was no Bruce Willis moment.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 28, 2011)

Dexter not understanding the chair/table talk was funny.

Also, "When it comes to matters of the heart, think with your dick."

So let down that Gellar isn't alive. Boring.


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2011)

Yea, Fight Club rip off. 

/done with show after this season


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 28, 2011)

I expected the Gellar/Travis thing, was actually hoping to be proved wrong. Ah well.

I'm more interested in Masuka's assistant buying the Ice Truck killer evidence.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 28, 2011)

I bet Masukas assistant knows Dexter is the Bay Harbor Butcher


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Preview For Next Episode_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfMTJGnaLsE[/YOUTUBE]




So Gellar is dead...it did seem like that at times but still, I could have sworn Gellar was talking to himself in one scene before, and I'm pretty sure imaginations don't do that, whatever, it's just one little thing(Still could have done without it or kept Travis in that scene since I'm pretty sure he left, or maybe not, perhaps I'll watch the episode again to find out).

I was starting to wonder why Louis was getting so much attention, I figured he might end up replacing someone as everyone seems to be going through some shit as of now, but instead it appears he has the hand from the Ice Truck killings, which makes me more interested in him. He seems like an interesting character, I did think something would end up happening with him only because Masuka's last two interns ended up in some kind of situation(1st being too squeamish around crime scenes, and Ryan stealing the hand of the Ice Truck killings), he also seemed too awesome to not have a secret of some sort. I suppose Batista was right to be suspicious although he was more along the lines of being overprotective. Looks like he got some from Batista's sister too, that's how you know shit is about to go down .

Haha, Quinn got some this episode too, but he didn't seem to happy once he found out who it was with, I wonder why . I laughed when the women said she'd call the police if Batista didn't get off of Quinn. Nonetheless, Quinn is fucking up a lot, nothing personal against him, but I hope he gets fired.

I'm disappointed that Anderson isn't getting much spotlight, although nothing seems overly exciting about him, but he seems like he could stay for the next season, maybe we can learn more then.

So Matthews was involved with the call girl case, and LaGuerta is helping him cover it up, I wonder what this means for Debra, she does seem to always get higher on the food chain after every season .

Next episode looks interesting, probably will get another cliffhanger, it's nearing the end of this season.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 28, 2011)

Why is everyone in Dexter verse super good at sex?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2011)

wouldn't the hand start decaying and funking up the place? 

I don't think him keeping the hand has any real significance to the story, he just seemed like a collector who thought it was cool.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 28, 2011)

I had a feeling gellar wasn't real but somehow I think travis might have had an accomplice himself.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Why is everyone in Dexter verse super good at sex?



Because people aren't paying to see boring sex and people bad at it? Exception being Quinn's bored sex face, but he's still good at getting it.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 28, 2011)

Louis' apartment remembers me of Patrick Bateman's apartment. That combined with the hand screams future villain imo.


----------



## Psych (Nov 28, 2011)

Brilliant Ep. I always thought he was the only person who saw Gellar still being alive. I can't wait to see the next ep when he cracks and noticed that he has gone insane.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 28, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Because people aren't paying to see boring sex and people bad at it? Exception being Quinn's bored sex face, but he's still good at getting it.



Derp not a criticism just marthonned the show in a week and finally caught up a few days ago. Just something I noticed, in like 6 seasons, 60+ episodes no one is even remotely bad at sex except emotionless Dexter who had to learn to nut --><--- then afterwards he fucks like a pro (poor guy made rita horny all the time apparently). I was like damn even nerd guy just drilling pussy when the guy must have spent much of high school with blue balls if his idea of a bachelor pad is that. 

The hand is prosthetic if I remember correctly.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 28, 2011)

*Just as planned.*​


----------



## Mastic (Nov 28, 2011)

Always had a feeling Gellar was dead, was hoping he wasnt tbh. Anyways atleast Travis is going crazy next week because he is so fucking boring. 

Im actually liking the side story with LaGuerta/Matthews and Louis more than DDK right now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 28, 2011)

the hand is a prosthesis lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> the hand is a prosthesis lol



I thought so, but then i started having second thoughts lol my memory is always hazy.


----------



## cloudy (Nov 29, 2011)

Mixed feelings about Gellar being already dead... honestly I think it would make a better story if he was alive still, for the added dynamic with other characters.

Also Travis now has multiple personalities, is unknowingly competent at killing and setting traps beyond his normal demeanor and skillset, leaves himself messages in blood on the bathroom wall, _and_ his other half is (his twisted version of) God... over-the-top cliched crazy people are really not that exciting.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 29, 2011)

I loved how confused Dexter was with all the chair/table talk.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2011)

So how exactly did he have time to go kill the Professor, rig the blood bowls, chop off the hand, in the minute or so Dexter was trapped in the elevator? 

Makes no sense. Dexter was with him all the time.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 29, 2011)

Only 3 episodes left

No matter how good they are, this season was mediocre at best. Only time it really reached awesomeness levels was when Dexter killed that guy in the ocean and Brother Brian appeared at the end of an episode ....But next episode they even did him short

Sofar it has become season 3 level of quality


----------



## perman07 (Nov 29, 2011)

cloudy said:


> Mixed feelings about Gellar being already dead... honestly I think it would make a better story if he was alive still, for the added dynamic with other characters.
> 
> Also Travis now has multiple personalities, is unknowingly competent at killing and setting traps beyond his normal demeanor and skillset, leaves himself messages in blood on the bathroom wall, _and_ his other half is (his twisted version of) God... over-the-top cliched crazy people are really not that exciting.


Agreed, this whole plot stretches credulity, it might have been acceptable for a small plot lasting 1 or 2 episodes, but using an entire season on it? Damn..

The idea of having these elaborate kill sites is kind of cool, but the split personality thing has just gotten silly with him talking to himself and playing 2 characters seemingly unaware of each other.

And Tom Hank's son has no damn menace in him. Trinity is the golden standard, that was a dude you loved to hate. Don't really know how to feel about this guy. You're supposed to dislike a villain somewhat.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 29, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Regardless, alive or fake, someones going to find holes in the story and say the plot is stupid.



I agree that it's not really the reveal itself thats got people pissed, its the whole _"is he or isn't he"_ alive fake outs for 10 episodes that soured it. Most of us thought he was fake anyway, so when we were proved right it was kind of like,_ "HA I WAS RIGHT!......Actually, this kind of sucks." 
_

Regardless, I still really like this season. The whole religion stuff has been good, Mos Def was amazing, the side stories are decent, even the IDEA of the Doomsday killer was good. Only the execution was off.

Still a good season IMO. There is still a few eps left but I think my list will end up looking like S4 > S2 > S6 >= S1 > S3 >> S5


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 30, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> So how exactly did he have time to go kill the Professor, rig the blood bowls, chop off the hand, in the minute or so Dexter was trapped in the elevator?
> 
> Makes no sense. Dexter was with him all the time.



Nah, it's more likely he killed the guy and quickly stashed the body somewhere (probably even in the office). Then the Travis personality took over and he went to save Dexter and they went back to hotel. Dexter left and the Gellar personality took over, went back to the school and set everything up. Then he cut the hand off and brought it back to the apartment and wrote the message, climbed back into bed and went to sleep. 

He wakes up in the morning and the Travis personality has taken over, he sees the shit and freaks out. 


This plotline was waaaaay too dragged out. It would have been better if we found out at the end of the last episode. Or if they played it off as a minor twist. Oh well, I'm looking forward to seeing the flashbacks of Travis' kills, but something tells me they might cop out on those as well.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2011)

Why do I get the impression that when Dexter says "he's been dead this whole time," he actually means since DDK started...


----------



## Grape (Nov 30, 2011)

Because that's what he does mean?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2011)

So why are you saying Travis killed him when he was in the hotel


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 30, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> So why are you saying Travis killed him when he was in the hotel



?? If you're referring to my post I'm talking about the atheist professor who Gellar/Travis killed this episode, and so was Grape Crush.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree that Tom Hanks' kid isnt the best choice for a villain but I have a feeling now that his secret is out in the open we are going to see him a lot more sinister. His character will have more scenes that will require him to be a downright mad man. Hes really just been playing a victim this whole time now we get to see more range in his acting.

Im definitely one of the ones that saw the twist coming and I loved telling my dad every episode that Gellar wasnt actually real and him digging his hole deeper and deeper by arguing with me lol. he had never been exposed to a "plot twist" quite like that though so he didnt really get it. But to all of us the idea is actually played out


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 1, 2011)

Collin is Tom Hanks' kid? I thought he was his bro


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Collin is Tom Hanks' kid? I thought he was his bro



Tom's 55 years old, while Colin is only 34. Shouldn't that tell you something


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2011)

now that i think about it, I do see a family resemblance.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Tom's 55 years old, while Colin is only 34. Shouldn't that tell you something



 I thought Tom was about 50 and Collin late 30s/40s. They look TOO similar.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 1, 2011)

Colin Hanks was awesome as Jack Bailey in The Good Guys  (Great show btw, goddam you FOX!).

I really hope we get to see some of Gellar now, even though it's been revealed that Travis is the real killer.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 5, 2011)

Good episode, but seriously 45 mins? I was like "THE FUCK IS THIS?!" when the show went off so early.

As soon as Baptista went into those crazy folks house without Quinn, I just knew some You Got Served stuff was about to happen, they are about to hate each other for real now. Deb found out about LaGuerta and the Captain, so that's about to go down next episode too. 

Meanwhile, the crazy intern is going to drive himself insane for Dexter's approval. Seriously, this might end up being some Mr. Incredible and Syndrome shit. Which is kind of ironic because dude could seriously be his friend, the Miguel he never had, but Dex is all about pushing people away. So maybe this is what the Deb/Shrink storyline was hinting at. Oh, and the obvious parallel between Travis accepting followers and Dex antagonizing his to bring of insanity; ah the parallels of S6, but I still like it. Here's to hoping the intern doesn't kill the babysitter in the finale .


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 5, 2011)

This psychiatry stuff had better be headed towards Deb figuring Dexter out or I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah the intern is bound to do something bad. i hope babysitter survives because she appears to have a crush on dex.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2011)

A website called "The Friend zone"  ?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 5, 2011)

Debera and Dexter lovin' soon.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 5, 2011)

Travis killed Gellar, interesting. And it seems Travis has changed with all this coming to air, he's no longer afraid to do what was planned(Even though he was the one who killed all those people in the first place, but he was doing it as Gellar and wasn't aware). Kind of sad how he was able to easily manipulate that couple. Gellar thought Travis was delusion and whatnot, not all that surprising. 

Debra finds out Matthews is connected to the call-girl case, wonder how this will turn out. This can't be good for him or LaGuerta(Since she was helping cover up for him). 

Batista gets hit...and knocked out.

Quinn...is getting drunk and what not.

Dexter kills people...this force is falling apart . Seriously hope someone gets fired/killed on the force, just for drama or whatever. I'd say Quinn at this point.

Louis doesn't seem like a new threat or anything anymore, still he has the fucking hand, also next episode is called "Talk To The Hand" so maybe something comes up next episode, isn't much time left only two episode left, if he is going to be anything big then it's probably going to continue into the next season although this episode just made he seem boring to me...his game seems cool though , I think he could have potential of being one fucked up serial killer, maybe making games out of his killings and becomes a hit or something.

Dexter calls the police about Travis' next plan, and he seems to not give a shit anymore about religion, I knew he'd would come back near the end, oh boy and next episode...




*Spoiler*: _Preview For Next Epiosde And Summary Of Preview_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnbTQAOpujI[/YOUTUBE]

So Debra is going to be endanger, probably wont die. Debra and Dexter look like they about to make love...they got married off set so it probably wont be a big deal . Dexter writes "666" on some angle thingy...for a season opening up to religion they sure know how to say "fuck you" to it. I wonder if anyone will send in complaints or whatever, sure seems offensive for religious people, I wouldn't know though, I'm not religious . Cat is near a pool of blood, it's going to be serial killer that Harrison has to kill . And Travis looks like he's about to kill someone, probably not Dexter...he obviously wont die there's still at less two season left of Dexter plus one more episode of this season. Looks like an interesting episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2011)

lol if this season is offensive than supernatural must get tons of hate mail. with angels killing people and what not.

I thought dexter was going to be poisoned for going in there without a hazmat suit lol. I thought Travis was turned by Geller but it seems like he just using it as an excuse. I don't like this travis,

Dexter seems to be getting really frustrated with this and making mistakes left and right, but did he have to take it out on the tech geek? The guy idolized him, he just caught dexter at a bad time .

I hope the shrink brings deb closer to figuring out Dex is a killer, god knows she can't do it on her own, It took her 20-something years to figure out dexter doesn't really pay attention to her.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 5, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol if this season is offensive than supernatural must get tons of hate mail. with angels killing people and what not.
> 
> I thought dexter was going to be poisoned for going in there without a hazmat suit lol. I thought Travis was turned by Geller but it seems like he just using it as an excuse. I don't like this travis,
> 
> ...



I think there are angles of death in religion though, not like it really matters, unless a ton of people start causing shit over it. I'm sure there are people who would be offended by it. 

I was thinking that too, although it seems it's not dangerous until it's released, doesn't look like Dexter is having anything problems in the preview. I don't think Travis was using Gellar as an excuse, he's delusion and probably really messed up seemed to really believe Gellar was alive and wanted all of this. 

I think Dexter only pretend to get pissed a Louis, he need Batista's sister there to watch Harrison, he probably loved the idea , he didn't even looked pissed. 

She's bound to find out one day, not sure when or how it'll be done, but I can't see the writers not going down this path.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah Dexter was all "why is he wearing a hazmat suit? he's probably just going trick-or-treating late, i'm sure I can go into the boat without caution".  The dexter I know would wait until travis has his guard down, you can see from this episode (and the next) that he's starting to lose it lol. 

He better, I want to play as the bay harbor butcher .

I always seen this series ending with dexter getting caught by deb but she lets him go, it will flash forward 3 years and you see dexter with a full beard sailing around mexico, but now that he has a kid, that ending seems a bit out of reach. Now I see it ending with dex finally retiring from this some day when his "Dark Passanger" is extinguished, that seems to be what this story as a whole is about, every season he tries to find a way out.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 5, 2011)

I completely forgot about Dexter's other kids and so did he lol.
This season has been alright but it does feel like its dragging on.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 5, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> As soon as Baptista went into those crazy folks house without Quinn, I just knew some *You Got Served* stuff was about to happen,



 oh god


----------



## Mastic (Dec 5, 2011)

Travis is so fucking boring, even when hes "crazy". I cant take that scrawny, goofy looking white boy as a threat, Dexter would seriously fuck him up barehanded if the bitch ever stopped running. Hell if he hadnt taken a cheap shot on Batista, he would've fucked him over too.

Im more interested in what Matthews is gonna do and what the creators plan to do with Louis. 

Also that one girl that was throwing the party reminded me of Aster, Im a little disappointed Dexter didnt comment on that.



Noitora said:


> Debera and Dexter lovin' soon.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 5, 2011)

Colin Hanks is just so fucking boring in everything he has ever been in.

Also, calling it now, Masuka's intern is next seasons serial killer.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 5, 2011)

And they better not kill off the police secretary from Supernatural. I love her.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought Travis wasn't so bad, he seems to have suddenly become more powerful as a character since we discovered that Gellar was dead.

Also Doomsday Adam and his wife are straining my suspension of disbelief.



Nae'blis said:


> And they better not kill off the police secretary from Supernatural. I love her.



Who do you mean?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 5, 2011)

Rob said:


> Also Doomsday Adam and his wife are straining my suspension of disbelief.



This. But only slightly.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 5, 2011)

Decided to catch up finally (was 7 episodes behind) and I'm looking forward to the next one.

PS. Batista's sister is hot and Dexter should of hit that, not that other fool.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> PS. Batista's sister is hot and Dexter should of hit that, not that other fool.



I agree. But it's not too late


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like Dexter is doing something new. Next ep, he seems to be mocking Travis .


----------



## Kai (Dec 6, 2011)

Very unimpressed with Travis's (Colin Hanks) acting or effort of. He doesn't look like he even belongs in Dexter, let alone as the season's _primary_ serial killer. His accomplishments off screen outstrip his intelligence and feats on screen, leaving the show's crude factor out like a stray cat in the ghetto.

Don't know about you guys, but I'm more interested in the side plots (Louis, Matthews, Batista-Quinn, etc) than anything Travis has to offer. I'd go as far as to say he is the least intelligent of all 6 main serial killers of the seasons we've witnessed thus far.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 6, 2011)

Nah least intelligent was probably the gardener from season 2, he wasn't dumb just not that smart. I think Travis is a pretty smart guy, all previous serial killer identities were not known to the police until very late whereas the police have been on a lookout for travis for a while without catching him.

Also I think Travis's character is a lot more delusional than the other killers


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> *Colin Hanks is just so fucking boring in everything he has ever been in.*
> 
> Also, calling it now, Masuka's intern is next seasons serial killer.



Somebody obviously hasn't watched The Good Guys .

Oh, and looks like Dexter is ending with Season 8. The season finale of this season will start a big story that will take two seasons to tell.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 6, 2011)

Remember when they said this would be the darkest season yet? Yea, no.

Unless something big happens in the finale...which it probably will


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 7, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Deb found out about LaGuerta and the Captain, so that's about to go down next episode too.


LaGuerta is the Captain now  . He's chief.



Rob said:


> This psychiatry stuff had better be headed towards Deb figuring Dexter out or I'm gonna be pissed.


It will depend on how they write it, but I kind of would like to see him keep it to himself, unless Deb helps him finally get over his dark passenger.




Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> So Debra is going to be endanger, probably wont die. Debra and Dexter look like they about to make love...they got married off set so it probably wont be a big deal


They're divorced.  It was finalized today, which also happens to be the actress's birthday.  She's 32.  What a present!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 11, 2011)

I should be excited about Travis kidnapping Harrison in the preview.

...But all I could think of that incestuous relationship Deb was having for Dexter. And that scene where she was hugging Dexter with his shirt off was sending chills up my spine.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 11, 2011)

nightmistress said:


> It will depend on how they write it, but I kind of would like to see him keep it to himself, unless Deb helps him finally get over his dark passenger.



I just dislike the fact that Dexter's secret being a secret has been the status quo for almost six seasons now and it's a piece of status quo that they always take care to restore by the end of the season. In my opinion it's getting boring.

And it would be a good bit of foreshadowing if Debra coming to realize just how much she relies on Dexter directly precedes her finding out just how little she knows him.


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> ...But all I could think of that incestuous relationship Deb was having for Dexter. And that scene where she was hugging Dexter with his shirt off was sending chills up my spine.



I really hope that the two decide to have an incestuous relationship.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow, Debora is really aiming for that "fuck everybody in the show" award .

Why couldn't Dexter just let that Wormwood go off near her ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2011)

The whole Deb wants to fuck Dexter thing I didn't really see coming, I expected her to find out about Dexter at some point and decide he's too valuable to let go because of how much she needs him but I didn't expect the i*c*st angle.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 11, 2011)

Its funny they broke up in real life but plan on going on on-screen romance.  DUMB is DUMB


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Its funny they broke up in real life but plan on going on on-screen romance.  DUMB is DUMB



Well, it's not like they really have a say in it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2011)

most actors don't really see sex the same way normal people do, you think Micheal C Hall throws a fit when she fucks quinn and vise versa with rita? if they can do that while in a relationship why not fuck eachother when they're not.


also I think the writers make deb fuck everybody because thats the only way she'll have importance. her plot line only revolves around people she fuck.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 12, 2011)

Isn't her fucking every male in the show (bar Masuka) just demonstrating how broken and damaged she is?


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 12, 2011)

You dont know how pissed I was when I thought this was the season finale


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 12, 2011)

Well a prediction I made when I first watched s01e01 and then promptly decided was silly is possibly coming to fruition. Woo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2011)

it's not gonna happen, i mean what will harrison say to the kids in school?

my aunt is also my mommy?


----------



## Fierce (Dec 12, 2011)

i*c*st stuff was just weird.

Episode was pretty crazy. Finale looks to be ridiculous.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 12, 2011)

Finally a ship I can go along with: Deb & Dexter.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2011)

hot babysitter is obviously going to die


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 12, 2011)

Rob said:


> Well a prediction I made when I first watched s01e01 and then promptly decided was silly is possibly coming to fruition. Woo.



I think I thought about that angle too for a brief period of time as well in Season 1, but now I am soooo totally against it and it grosses me out.  I am glad to see viewers respecting the bond of adopted siblings as it should be though. 



Rob said:


> I just dislike the fact that Dexter's secret being a secret has been the status quo for almost six seasons now and it's a piece of status quo that they always take care to restore by the end of the season. In my opinion it's getting boring.
> 
> And it would be a good bit of foreshadowing if Debra coming to realize just how much she relies on Dexter directly precedes her finding out just how little she knows him.



That's understandable.  Also would tie in to her continuous attraction to fucked up people, lol. 



~Gesy~ said:


> hot babysitter is obviously going to die



 Don't really like her much so I'm okay with her getting the ax.  I just feel bad for Batista if it does happen.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL I love deb waking up from her dream and saying wtf?


----------



## kidgogeta (Dec 12, 2011)

Deb and Dexter would be some pretty hot shit.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, it's not like they really have a say in it.



But Hall is the mastermind behind the show. If anyone has a say, it's him.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 12, 2011)

"i*c*st" taking over  Squeamish viewers beware 

Such a strange ending to the ep, that situation got resolved so quickly. Now Travis probably thinks Dexter is dead but he still goes after his son? Well, he is a bit nutty afterall...
Dexter saves everyone and they all believe his "luck"?


----------



## Carmina (Dec 12, 2011)

To my knowledge, Hall is one of the executive producers, not the ultimate showrunner though.

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]~*_shipper talk below_*~[/FONT]

  I have been intrigued by the Dex/Deb connection - platonic and otherwise - from the start, so I was  pleased to see the writers daring to flirt with the idea of pseudo-i*c*st to begin with, considering the controversial nature of it. However, I doubt they'll follow though with it, unless they want to lose a considerable amount of viewers. I'm guessing if Debra really does turn out to harbour feelings for Dexter, she will either not act upon them or if she does, Dexter won't reciprocate, at least not openly. As main characters, they have to stay relatable and sympathetic to the majority and whatnot, hence no illicit relations.

While I personally am supportive, I have to say the whole dream-sequence still caught me off-guard, LOL. I also wonder how Jennifer and Michael felt about shooting this scene, as they had already separated at the time of filming this episode...


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2011)

The i*c*st shit is disgusting to say the least. Not because it's i*c*st, but because it's fucking Dexter. I don't mean the character, I mean the show. Writer's have really stooped low this time.

LaGuerta backstabbing Matthews/Deb was so obvious. Why would he even go to LaGuerta? Wouldn't he assume Deb would come to him if she ever found out or just go to her to begin with. Deb has the rank to neutralize his situation to begin with, since Maria had to go through Deb to do it either way and Deb is obviously more trusted than Maria.



Maybe the Intern/The Sidekick killer next season will make up for this season's flaws, but I doubt that as well. He is giving off a vibe way too similar to Brian/Biney. Are they going to pull a Scream 2/Scream 3 and have some distant family member of Dexter become a killer? Will it be Brian's real father's second son or some shit? Out for revenge against Dexter for Biney's demise? 

God I hope not.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2011)

LaGuerta is a bitch, I think they're setting her up to die soon, hell she should've died in season 1.


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2011)

If it were canon she would have 

And we still might have Doakes


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Preview for the season finale_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAUb2GEvoIM[/YOUTUBE]

Oh shit.





So Louis is still a mystery. Not sure what to expect, there's only one episode left, and he's sending the fucking hand to Dexter. This could just be a red herring type of thing, where Louis is meant to seem suspicious but there's nothing really going on, but I think something is up and he may be the next threat for the next season, like I said before, I think he's got potential for being a really fucked up serial killer. I'm more interested in where he's going then Travis at this point(Although the preview sure raise my interest for Travis).

Poor Dexter, fucking plot giving him problems, then fucking plot saving him. Fucking plot, make up your mind. I love how he saved so many people, he's awesome like that. 

Debra wants some of that Dexter, this should be interesting. Next stop, Dexter will be with a guy, everything is going according to plan 

LaGuerta is a fucking bitch. Yet I still don't give a darn about her story for the most part. 

Quinn saved Batista...after not being there for him in the first place. I was really hoping someone would die or get fired but it doesn't look like it's going to happen now...well at less Matthews is gone...not really what I wanted though, oh well.

This episode was a nice early Birthday present


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2011)

I like louis, but I think I would like him less if he was a killer, especially if it's for some stupid reason like him crying about dexter not paying attention to him. I do like the idea of him being somehow related to dex and thats why he's fighting for his approval so hard but i don't want him crying about it and losing it. why is it so easy to lose it and kill someone in Miami?


----------



## Kai (Dec 12, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:
			
		

> why is it so easy to lose it and kill someone in Miami?


CSI: Miami, Miami Vice, Burn Notice, etc... Miami's got shit on their hands.



Also, what the hell is the point of Travis holding a gun? He got 'interrupted' when he was about to end Batista (seriously, that sort of boring mercy does NOT belong in Dexter) and got blindsided with it in hand when approaching Dexter's boat.

I understand there's always higher suspense when firearms are involved... but the writers of _Dexter_ could have done much better than that. There are several creative minds behind this show that can see past the "pointing a gun at someone, talk, build suspense, then get interrupted by a third party" road we've seen so many times in any drama.

I probably need to stop pretending like the following seasons will be on the same comparative plane as season 4.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone know what Louis was drawing on the hand?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 12, 2011)

I laughed SO FUCKING HARD when Travis painted Dex's face on that painting and the ominous music played. That shit was ridiculous.

Also I'm pretty sure Deb's therapist is just a troll. I swear she was wearing a trollface mask the whole time.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm curious where they plan on taking Deb/Dex considering there's only one more ep this season.  The fact those two just got divorced seems like really awkward timing to be planning something for next year.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 12, 2011)

Errr yeah I feel like i'm being trolled. Hard.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Dec 12, 2011)

Before this season started, didn't Showtime promote this season as the season where Dexter goes back to killing lots of people?  When was the last time this guy made a ritual kill?  Episode 1?  SMH

All the charm this show had when I first watched it, is fading away...fast.


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2011)

^yup

This is probably the least active we have ever seen Dexter. Hell, he was killing a ton last season. 

Season 4 didn't have many ritual killings if I remember correctly... But S4 is one of my favorites by far though... so idk...


----------



## tashtin (Dec 12, 2011)

I had always thought there was a potential i*c*st story in dexter, deb/dex just seemed too close and too damaged not to - I was glad that they never went that route but now that they have I'm not sure how I feel.



~Gesy~ said:


> LaGuerta is a bitch, I think they're setting her up to die soon, hell she should've died in season 1.



What has she ever brought to the story? I know in the books she had a crush on dexter but I've never read the books so I don't know how her character was portrayed/ developed.

I'm surprised she has lasted this long, I don't think anyone likes her and think of all the awesome characters that were bumped off...

James "mother fucking" Doakes
Frank Lundy
Brian moser
Rita Bennett 
And all the other generic people that were on the show for a second or two


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 12, 2011)

She had a crush on Dex early on in the TV show as well. She might only be in this season to put more pressure on Deb which will drive her to Dex. 

Not sure how I feel about the subplot either. But I really want Deb to confess so I can see Dex's reaction. She should do it in anime style too. "Dexter I..li...li...I REALLY LIKE YOU!!"


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 12, 2011)

i*c*st aside, the whole plot point actually makes sense. She likes anyone who reminds her of family. She liked Rudy, who happened to be Dex's real brother. Went with the old man Trinity detective who reminded her of her dad. Now Dex. Its really not that far of a stretch. Plus, I doubt anything is going to come of it but her finding out Dex' secret.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 12, 2011)

tashtin said:


> What has she ever brought to the story? I know in the books she had a crush on dexter but I've never read the books so I don't know how her character was portrayed/ developed.
> 
> I'm surprised she has lasted this long, I don't think anyone likes her and think of all the awesome characters that were bumped off...


She was interested in dexter during the beginning of the first season as well, but I'm so fucking glad they dropped that. Especially because I don't like her face. 

LaGuerta is definitely getting it before this show ends.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 12, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> ^yup
> 
> This is probably the least active we have ever seen Dexter. Hell, he was killing a ton last season.
> 
> Season 4 didn't have many ritual killings if I remember correctly... But S4 is one of my favorites by far though... so idk...



I just like the mystery of the show, not really the kills themselves, even though they are pretty cool too.

Season 5 was mostly romance . That's the main reason I hated it.


----------



## ellodarlin (Dec 13, 2011)

So I just finished episode 9 of this season and something seemed odd, so I went back to check episode 7. If Travis did indeed kill the professor, then who is the "older guy" that the girl who went free was referring to? I mean she couldn't have been THAT stupid to not being able to differentiate between Travis talking like himself and then in a deeper voice. Also, Travis didn't seem to talk out Geller's words, they just seemed to go on in his head.

Although, in episode 4, where Geller is shown to have bound and gagged that waitress that Travis liked, the scene _does_ seem as if Geller's not actually there, the girl didn't react a bit to Geller's presence or touch, seemingly because he's not there obviously. Didn't even once look in that direction, kept staring at Travis.

The prior one may have been a little continuity slip up, I'm thinking. Nice turn of events any ways, especially the part where Jamie Batista's bf Louis (Masuka's new intern), having the Ice Truck Killer trophy arm. I'm hoping it'll lead somewhere. Has to, otherwise it made no sense for them to allude to it. And considering this season is nigh over, I'm wondering if he'll be the 'Big Baddie' of the next season.



			
				Stringer Bell said:
			
		

> Before this season started, didn't Showtime promote this season as the season where Dexter goes back to killing lots of people? When was the last time this guy made a ritual kill? Episode 1? SMH
> 
> *All the charm this show had when I first watched it, is fading away*...fast.


Please tell me you're not hooked to this show just because of the ritual killings...there's just so much more to it, the whole ritual thing is a thing of the past now, I for one am glad they don't repeat it over and over again, what's the point of character development, Dexter's dealings with the Moral dilemmas and his whole trying to find a way to get rid of his dark passenger (or at least make an attempt at it due to Brother Sam and more importantly Harrison's influence) if the central point again becomes the ritual killings?


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2011)

The problem I have with this season is that simply the villain was revealed so early that we had to use serious plot stupidity to prevent Dexter from offing him. The villain being a right wing religious nutjob feels too much like pandering to certain segments of american society i loath, which was my initial response to this season and is still something that i feel is weighing it down and showing weaknesses in the writing. Another problem is the hard reset of Dexters character, how by the end of the last season you'd expect rita's kids to be more involved in dexters life and development, when in fact their just away with grandparents and no one mentions them at all. 

This show has evolved past the "killing" and its really about the rehabilitation of dexter into a semi normal human being. This makes the "non" bloody storylines more interesting and gives the show weight. Now while we have plenty of "that", its now officially carrying the show, where Dexter and the main plot dances to no conclusions at the end of every episode. In a lot of ways Dexter continuously losing his potential for a long term relationship (platonic or otherwise) at or before the season ends is starting to drag the show done, with this season effectively being season 1 but being faaaaaaaar weaker version of it.

Also the geller being dead the entire time angle was a big shrug for me.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 13, 2011)

ellodarlin said:


> So I just finished episode 9 of this season and something seemed odd, so I went back to check episode 7. If Travis did indeed kill the professor, then who is the "older guy" that the girl who went free was referring to? I mean she couldn't have been THAT stupid to not being able to differentiate between Travis talking like himself and then in a deeper voice. Also, Travis didn't seem to talk out Geller's words, they just seemed to go on in his head.



She most likely thought that he was talking to someone else who she couldn't hear. I think she was mainly going by the differences in how they treated her, I think she mentioned something about the older guy being rougher and the younger guy being gentle. Travis also was constantly apologizing to her and probably made references to someone else saying it had to be done. All those factors added up to convince her that there were two different people. That's my interpretation at least.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 13, 2011)

Was I the only one who saw that i*c*st plotline coming from a mile away? Can't remember when I started thinking it would happen, but it was years ago. There had to have been some kind of subtext in the older seasons to make me think that. Maybe I'll look for them if I decide to rewatch the series some time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 13, 2011)

tashtin said:


> I'm surprised she has lasted this long, I don't think anyone likes her and think of all the awesome characters that were bumped off...
> 
> James "mother fucking" Doakes
> Frank Lundy
> ...



In all honesty, I could've forgiven the writers mistake of killing Doakes....if they would've kept Robocop around for more than one damn season . He was the perfect replacement for Doakes.

Massive bullshit that Laguerta has outlived Robocop and Doakes .


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2011)

Nah there's no replacement for Doakes, Doakes was simply godlike and Rita was a goddess.


----------



## kidgogeta (Dec 13, 2011)

La Guerta is friggin HOT!!


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 13, 2011)

kidgogeta said:


> La Guerta is friggin HOT!!



Dem bug eyes


----------



## Mastic (Dec 13, 2011)

Well atleast the finale looks interesting. With the way they have it in previews where Harrison is kidnapped and looking all innocent while Dex is in trouble, I have a feeling he'll be earning his stripes pretty soon. 



Wuzzman said:


> The problem I have with this season is that simply the villain was revealed so early that we had to use serious plot stupidity to prevent Dexter from offing him.



All that need be said about this season's villian. Even while Dexter was suffering the side effects from that gas, he still put up a little struggle even though Travis had a gun. 



kidgogeta said:


> La Guerta is friggin HOT!!


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope that black guy stays though for moar seasons.


kidgogeta said:


> La Guerta is friggin HOT!!


She was never hot, not even in New York Undercover.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 13, 2011)

blah I don't watch the previews, wish people would spoiler tag preview talk


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I hope that black guy stays though for moar seasons.
> 
> She was never hot, *not even in New York Undercover*.



Gotta disagree with that one.

Either way it's glad to hear that shows name, loved it back in the 90's.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 14, 2011)

_My So-Called Life_ and that show were pretty much my favourites in the 90's. but yeah...


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 14, 2011)

black dude is nice fresh new competence they had been lacking. la guerta should die eventually. lol deb turns vigi too and la guerta kills some guy (her romance is always a mess); deb's first kill is la guerta with dexter watching leaned against a plastic sheet. 

don't want dex/deb to happen, other then creep factor real life couples are usually worse together in film then non-couples


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 14, 2011)

Well they are seperated/divorced since the beginning of this season, so...


----------



## ellodarlin (Dec 14, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> black dude is nice fresh new competence they had been lacking. la guerta should die eventually. lol deb turns vigi too and la guerta kills some guy (her romance is always a mess); deb's first kill is la guerta with dexter watching leaned against a plastic sheet.
> 
> don't want dex/deb to happen, other then creep factor real life couples are usually worse together in film then non-couples


Two words:

Psych

or is it two syllables?
Maybe my partner here Jules Winnfield the Smooth will correct me...


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 14, 2011)

So it looks like the fuckery is going to happen.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 14, 2011)

Spoiler Tag the preview talk for fucks sake, how many times do I have to see spoilers in here. Some people dont watch the previews on purpose you assholes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2011)

you could just avoid this thread

because you can only talk about what happened in a past episode for so long


----------



## insane111 (Dec 14, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> you could just avoid this thread
> 
> because you can only talk about what happened in a past episode for so long



People can talk about the previews all they want, but taking literally 1 second to click the spoiler tag button isn't too much to ask for.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 15, 2011)

What's wrong with talking about the previews, besides if there was to say, Colin Hanks holding a gun to Dex's kid? That's really not a spoiler, because it was bound to happen anyway, and due to plot-no-jutsu, Harrison is gonna get out of it anyway.

I mean shit, have you guys seen those moments in the previous Dexter seasons? Should be common sense by now that stuff like that's not gonna happen .

What matters now is how Dexter is gonna put Travis down.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 15, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> you could just avoid this thread
> 
> because you can only talk about what happened in a past episode for so long



So you're just gonna be a dick cuz you are too lazy to spoiler tag the previews? 

Spoiler tags are there for reasons like this. Thanks for disrespecting a few fellow members simple request and spoiling the show for us.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 15, 2011)

lol at the way you're harping on about it though. The previews appear during the original runtime of that weeks episode, but if you don't like it tough shit. Next you'll tell people to spoiler tag discussions about trailers for upcoming movies lol.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 15, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> lol at the way you're harping on about it though. The previews appear during the original runtime of that weeks episode, but if you don't like it tough shit. Next you'll tell people to spoiler tag discussions about trailers for upcoming movies lol.



lol failllllllllll rebuttal


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 16, 2011)

Either way we won't spoiler tag discussion. Suck it up.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 17, 2011)

This season is already doomed, no matter how good last episode is

Worst season for me, bar season 3

The huge amount of fail from Dexter and plot induced stupidity that allowed Travis to survive for so long is beyond ridiculous

Ow yeah and obviously something big with Deb will happen: she finds out about Dex, or dies. Or both


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 17, 2011)

I think the writers want to hit their plot reset button so deb will live.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> This season is already doomed, no matter how good last episode is
> 
> Worst season for me, bar season 3
> 
> ...



Wow, how can this season be any worse than 5 ? 5 was basically a huge soap-opera.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 17, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Wow, how can this season be any worse than 5 ? 5 was basically a huge soap-opera.



Its in-between those seasons

Season 3 = 5.5/10
Season 5 = 6.5/10
Season 6 = 6/10

This scale is of course validated by Season 4 being a 10/10 


Either way, last ep will decide if the score goes in the direction of season 3 or 5


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 17, 2011)

This season is waaaay worse than 5 tho


----------



## Mastic (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah S5 wasnt AS bad as everyone makes it out to be considering the big losses that we suffered, Rita and that pimp Lundy. 

Tbh it was hella funny how that DA in S3 always went apeshit when things didnt go his way. Its atleast more entertaining than boring ass Travis chilling in some random old head's house watching the 6.00 news and then proceeding to take his anger out on a fucking paintbrush.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Yeah S5 wasnt AS bad as everyone makes it out to be considering the big losses that we suffered, Rita and that pimp Lundy.
> 
> Tbh it was hella funny how that DA in S3 always went apeshit when things didnt go his way. Its atleast more entertaining than boring ass Travis chilling in some random old head's house watching the 6.00 news and then proceeding to take his anger out on a fucking paintbrush.



I never saw the greatness of Rita, other than the fact she's the hottest woman in the show, nothing else seems that appealing.

And I love the fact that Dexter seems to be accepting the way he is. He's a serial killer, plan and simple. 

And these storyline's with him trying to throw away his Dark Passenger is boring, it's these storylines with these killers(Travis, Arthur etc.) that make the show. 

That's why I hated season 5, when we had a Dexter that acted like a psycho from the Lifetime network. Sadly, I've watched enough Lifetime original movies during my early days to recognize their character types .


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 17, 2011)

goddamnit fandom you're doing it again


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 18, 2011)

What are people's thoughts on the romantic angle they're exploring? Shocked? Disgusted? Fascinated? Indifferent? Combination of two or three of them?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 18, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> What are people's thoughts on the romantic angle they're exploring? Shocked? Disgusted? Fascinated? Indifferent? Combination of two or three of them?



Interested in what they're trying to do with that. It might be dropped fast, or actually turn into a major plot point.
It's not exactly disgusting as they're not blood-related in any way. Normally, people would still have that sibling bond in their way, but when one is a serial killer and the other basically one culmination of traumatic experiences, that doesn't really matter.
And most importantly, what will DEXTER do?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 18, 2011)

A friend of mine expressed utter disgust and said if i*c*st isn't outlawed, it should be. Of course, it isn't technically i*c*st as they aren't blood related. But likely the fact that they were raised as brother and sister is what horrifies her.

What Dexter will decide to do is if he found out is probably the biggest question (since everyone knows Travis will end up on Dexter's table anyway). Interestingly enough, in an interview Michael C. Hall himself brought up the fact that Dexter did say in the very first episode that if he could have feelings for anyone, it would be Deb. I am personally fascinated by the whole thing. It's my favorite stretch of Dexter this season besides the Brother Sam stuff. I like that the writers made it make sense. When the rapist--excuse me, the therapist--told asked if she wanted to be with him, what followed was one of the most pregnant pauses on TV this year. I often laugh at that scene.

They're also laying the groundwork for the inevitability of when Deb finds out about Dexter's extracurricular activities at the same time.

You're also spot on about the serial killer/accumulation of traumatic experiences, which complicates everything more.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm really not sure what to think about the whole storyline between Dexter and Deb.

PS. Hentai i*c*st is awesome.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 18, 2011)

You keep hearing huge hints about the end of Season 5 being a game changer. I'm really hoping they do something to turn the series on it's head; the only thing I can think of that'd work is someone finding out about Dexter's true nature... Probably Deb.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 18, 2011)

About damn time. Each season finale before this one always cock teased us about Debora finding out.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 18, 2011)

Transfer for Quin?

Do want.

Also...Deborah is considering having a intimate relationship with Dexter? As you guys can see this is going to end badly.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 18, 2011)

Entire season was a waste of time except the last 5 seconds.

Deb wanting to shag Dexter is a god awful plot development.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 18, 2011)

Well so much for the speculation of Deb eventually piecing together what Dexter is. Of course, I thought Dexter placing Travis in the Church at all was the stupidest thing ever since technically it was still an active crime scene. He could have at least done it in the cellar.  

I am icked out with the Dex/Deb plot point. In season 1, I kind of wondered about it because I do remember Dexter saying that if he could have feelings for anyone it would be her, but now that it's been several season and we're used to the platonic dynamic, I just don't know if I'm ready to go there.  I definitely am not getting the warm fuzzies when I think about it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2011)

Series finale was weak except for the final 10 seconds. Overall the season wasn't anything special to me.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just watched the finale, the deb stuff was good but everything Travis related felt really artificial, forced would be another word. For example, Travis trying to blow Dexter up IN THE FUCKING OCEAN. Stupid. Of course he can just just swim under the explosion, but even if that doesn't kill him its a sure thing he will drown before he makes it back to sho...Oh, a random immigration ship just happens to show up and save his life, nevermind. See, now it makes sense why they wrote the scene that way, because it all comes nicely together to explain Dexter's alibi of falling off his boat (that Travis used...for this very reason).

Same with Travis going into Dex's house, eating his cheerios, and putting on his clothes without being heard. Or him stealing Harrison, while the babysitter and the nuns were all around him. Pretty much everything revolving around Travis the last few episodes have been too forced, good ideas but not executed properly IMO. The Gellar stuff was good but it was the lame twist that went on for too long that killed it. The Gellar stuff should have ended 5-7 episodes into the season then Travis could have had the rest of the season to work out his plan, I just think that would have resulted in better writing for the season. Ah well, its not like it was bad, just rushed.

Onto the good stuff for S6: Pretty much everything else.

All the sideplots were good: Dex teetering between the light and darkness and in the end just learning to just be him, Brother Sam, Quinn, the assistants, even the Laguerta one was okay; but the Deb subplot really steals the show. Like what Stark was saying, it really brings the show full circle and makes perfect sense. Its one of the few things in these last few episodes that feels natural. I forgot about Dex saying that he could have feelings for Deb. Im looking forward to it next season.
*
Dexter Season 6 :: 8.5/10 :: B*


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't really see what the moral guardians find so repulsive about Deb and Dexter.


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

It was a pretty mediocre chapter until the end, next season should be really interesting.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 19, 2011)

entire ep was meh

last 10 secs was just...


----------



## kidgogeta (Dec 19, 2011)

I dunno if I was imagining it but you could def feel Deb's almost high school girlish sexual tension when Dexter got too close to her or looked at her. It's really fun to watch because she normally has no problem swearing at Dexter.

Moral crusaders need to relax. This is a fun subplot.l


----------



## SPN (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought season 6 was amazing, but that's probably due to my love of both Mos Def and Colin Hanks.

I the ending was amazing, but as soon as Deb told him to go back there and finish up on some work I knew he was going to get walked in on by her... Either way, it was amazing and I can't wait for next season.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 19, 2011)

Those fucking final seconds.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 19, 2011)

Still watching the episode.

It was pretty dumb how they just waited for Dexter to come and check the bodies before scanning the whole house


----------



## Zaru (Dec 19, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> It was pretty dumb how they just waited for Dexter to come and check the bodies before scanning the whole house



Yeah that was really weird. They don't usually do that in crime scenes of this show, so why now, other than to justify him being able to smash in the face?


----------



## Butcher (Dec 19, 2011)

Season 6 was good, and looks like Dexter(the show) knows it is a mystery/suspense and does not have to do anything else.

If Season 7 is this good, I'm going put Dexter back in my Top 10.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 19, 2011)

Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinally.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 19, 2011)

I laughed at the final part of this episode. Damn, shit is about to go down next season.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2011)

dexter isn't as careful as he used to be .

I don't think this season  was wrote well. why let dexter go last season if deb was going to catch him the exact same way the next?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 19, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> dexter isn't as careful as he used to be .
> 
> I don't think this season  was wrote well. why let dexter go last season if deb was going to catch him the exact same way the next?


Because back then she haven't realized yet that she wants to fuck him.


----------



## deceptive (Dec 19, 2011)

Medicore season but loved the ending. I don't mind the "i*c*st" plot that much although I understand people who see it as an asspull. 

The switch must be a bit awkward for Michael C. Hall and Jennifer Carpenter consdering they just got divorced. Kinda how Chase and Cameron had a huge wedding on House just a few months after Spencer and Morrison broke off their engagement.


----------



## Gedatsu (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, now it all makes sense why they made Brian reappear. And all that talk about how Deb falls for guys like Dexter.

"Hey Brian I love you <3"
*Brian tries to kill her*
"Well I fall for guys like Dexter. Hey Dexter I love you <3"
*Dexter kills a guy*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 19, 2011)

The first part of the episode I wasn't really into it. I enjoyed when Dexter killed that guy though, but still mostly I was just wanting things to move along to see certain stuff. I wonder how many alive people have seen Dexter kill somebody or know he kills people now...a whole small boat full of people saw him do it, Lumen knows about his secret, Jonah knows he killed his dad...Dexter needs to cover his track, gotta kill these people, even if they probably wont tell, I WANT HIM TO KILL EVERYONE 

Wasn't really interested in much until Louis had his scene, fuck, I was waiting for all the Travis stuff to be over just so Dexter comes home and finds the hand and be all fucking mind fucked...fuck 

What the fuck to Travis just going in Dexter's place all nonchalant, eating his food, wearing his clothes, looking at his Ice Truck Killer Hand thing...wait what. Interesting how the writers had Travis look at it, seems odd though, I loved Travis' "What the fuck?" face. 

Travis steals Dexter's kid, Dexter goes on the hunt. Travis barely put up a fight though, sure he had the kid which was a plus but to just let him go...Dexter should have just pushed the guy of the building. I'm guessing Dexter injected himself with something else considering it didn't do shit to him, I expected that once Travis was getting ready to strike him, Dexter is awesome. 

Travis is on the table, in the back of my mind I'm thinking "Please don't let him escape somehow please...". Dexter gives it to Travis-OH SHIT DEBERA IS FUCKING IN THE PLACE RUN DEXTER RUN...OR JUST SHUT UP AND KILL TRAVIS THEN RUN FUCKING RUN!!!...too late, Debra knows now. I laughed at Dexter's last line of the show "Oh God" 

No Dexter seeing Ice Truck Hand thing...have to wait about a year for it now, fuck. Plus have to wait to see what happens with Debra seeing Dexter kill someone. I knew she would know eventually, but I wasn't expecting it in this episode. I love and hate cliffhangers, kind of hating it more right now though since I have to wait so fucking long to know what happens, I prefer just waiting a week, fuck a month is fine even, but nearly a year to wait...I need to punch some holes in some walls right now. 

I wonder what's going to happen, Dexter was renewed for two more seasons so either Debra doesn't say anything, Dexter talks his way out of it, or Dexter is going to be out on the run. I just hope he sees the fucking had and Louis ends up being a new serial killer. 

I enjoyed the season overall, Travis was hit and miss for me, I prefer well Gellar was around. Not really crazy about religion and I don't like hearing about it, but I did love seeing Dexter go through it all, and seems like he doesn't believe anymore, so that's good. Louis was great to me, new killer or not, he's awesome. I'm not sure if Rita getting killed or Debra seeing Dexter kill someone is the bigger cliffhanger, both sure are mind fucking, still I expected Debra to find out eventually and never expected Rita to die so I'm more shocked with Rita's death, still, I'm going to go crazy for the next month or so, after which I'll forget and lose care, then a month or so before season six premiers I'll go crazy again, then I'll fap for 12 weeks once the episodes start airing.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 19, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Still watching the episode.
> 
> It was pretty dumb how they just waited for Dexter to come and check the bodies before scanning the whole house



Thats the exact type of shit im talking about. Its too convenient.


----------



## Grape (Dec 19, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Thats the exact type of shit im talking about. Its too convenient.



Yup.

First time they have ever waited for Dexter to check something, except in the first season "Seeing Red" episode.

Forced.


The last 15 seconds made up for it though. Would have liked a little more interaction between Travis and Dexter while on the table.


and yes... FINALLY.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't know how I feel about deb finding out so early. I think it would be against her character to accept this since she's such a "by the book" person. 


This is going to be alot to take in, especially since her dad  who she idolized was responsible for putting dex on this path. next season will obviously be about the fate of their relationship.


----------



## Grape (Dec 19, 2011)

So early? 

This show is on it's last breath.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2011)

theirs 2 more seasons ordered and it's possible that they might have more.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL, so many "Why did...?" questions, but all I care about are those last 30 seconds.

It's funny, when I first started watching the show, I thought about how Deb would eventually find out.  But I didn't think she would actually walk in on the deed.  

Thinking about all that she learned working alongside Agent Lundy, how long do you guys think it will take Deb to figure out that Dexter is the actual Bay Harbor Butcher?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2011)

Really, Deb found out early? It's been six seasons. Over those six years, people have criticized her for being blind and slow on the uptake when it came to Dexter (which was always true. But now we really know why she was always ignorant. Being in love makes you blind to a person's greatest faults). Though I said Deb being in love with him laid the groundwork for when she would find out about his nightlife, I really didn't expect that development to take place _this_ season. I think it's great though. We get to see it play out for two years. I can't wait to see them explain all of what they have to say to each other. Being in love (for Deb), the compulsion killing, the Bay Harbor Butcher, Harry's pivotal role in Dexter's extracurricular activities, Doakes. I can't, for the life of me, see how either can come to understand, much less accept, all of what they have to say in one season next year.

- She's in love with another serial killer...who is her adoptive brother. Boy, she sure knows how to pick 'em. Will Harrison call her aunt mommy? 

- Will next season's main antagonist be the intern Louis Greene?

I don't know how I'd score this season just yet. I loved the Brother Sam arc and Deb's self-reflection and growth, and of course Dexter's interaction with them. All else? I'll sit on for now as I process.

The wait will be long for next season.


----------



## deceptive (Dec 19, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> So early?
> 
> This show is on it's last breath.





> On November 18, 2011, it was announced that Dexter had been renewed for a seventh and eighth season.



The ratings for this season are also on par with the previous seasons. The decline in writing quality is debatable but Dexter is going to be around for a long time.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 19, 2011)

In Darkly Dreaming Dexter didn't his sister find out as well and learn to accept him?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2011)

That only matters if the show has been faithful to the books. And have they been? I haven't read the novels.


----------



## deceptive (Dec 19, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> That only matters if the show has been faithful to the books. And have they been? I haven't read the novels.



Not even close. After the first season (and even that had a lot of changes) the show diverges completely. It's a completely different universe. For the better, in my opinion.


> In Darkly Dreaming Dexter didn't his sister find out as well and learn to accept him?



She did and she does. Still has issues with it at times tho.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2011)

Ah, I see. Out of curiosity, does she fall for Dexter in the books too, or is that exclusive to the show?


----------



## deceptive (Dec 19, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Ah, I see. Out of curiosity, does she fall for Dexter in the books too, or is that exclusive to the show?



Exclusive to the show. *Some *of the differences include:


*Spoiler*: __ 



- La Guerta murdered by Brian in book one
- Doaks alive but is missing his feet, hand and tongue after a run in with a wonderful gentleman called Dr.Danko
- Rita and Dexter have a daughter instead of a son
- Debra actually has a happy relationship (kinda) and a son
- Brian is alive and on the run 
- Astor and Cody are sociopaths and Dexter teaches them like Harry did to him

And 



> In Dexter in the Dark, the third novel of the series, it is revealed through third person narrative of an entity referred to as "IT" that the Dark Passenger is an independent agent inhabiting Dexter, rather than a deviant psychological construction. Later, Dexter realizes the Dark Passenger is related to Moloch, a Middle Eastern deity worshiped in Biblical times.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2011)

Yup. I'd say given the details, I like the show's direction better.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, how did Dexter bring a hammer to a wall with cops right next door and no one heard him


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't believe Dexter has turned from one my favorites tv-shows to shitfest in 2 years

This season had 2 memorable moments at best
 1) Dexter killing that Nick guy at the ocean and Brian appearing (but didn't deliver the hype in the episode following it)
 2) Final 10 seconds where Deb finds out

Rest was utter shit, with bad, predicable, monotone, mind-numbing writing. The people who wrote earlier seasons need to come back.

6/10 for this seasons

Maybe next year


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2011)

Agree about the point with the hammer. I thought Dexter might paint over Travis' beast with a spare brush. A hammer seemed impractical, since it's loud and there were people around.


> 6/10 for this seasons
> 
> Maybe next year


You call it shit and yet gave it an above average score.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 19, 2011)

Episode was a great big "meh" except for the final few seconds. Debra going on and on about how she's always loved Dexter was just weird to me. In fact that whole speech felt like the writers explaining themselves to us. Like, "See, this is why it all makes sense!" Ah well it should be interesting to see where it goes.

And goddamn Travis was the most underwhelming villain ever. I don't understand how the writer's could forget the most basic rule: Show don't tell. Almost all of Travis's "feats" happened offscreen. He never came across as a thret, just really lucky. It shows in how much they had to dumb Dexter down in order to give him a chance. They even had to poison him for Travis to stand a shot lol. I was hoping we might at least get flashbacks to Travis' earlier kills but nope. Dammit Gellar should have been real, or he should have at least showed up again to help Travis out. Again, ah well. 




Jon Stark said:


> - Will next season's main antagonist be the intern Louis Greene?



I fucking hope so. He'd make a waaaaaaaaaay better villain than Travis. I hope they bring the other intern chick back too.



Banhammer said:


> Hey, how did Dexter bring a hammer to a wall with cops right next door and no one heard him



If it was drywall it might not have been too hard to just push the hammer through and then tear around the hole.



Jon Stark said:


> You call it shit and yet gave it an above average score.



It's all relative baby


----------



## deceptive (Dec 19, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> I can't believe Dexter has turned from one my favorites tv-shows to shitfest in 2 years
> 
> This season had 2 memorable moments at best
> 1) Dexter killing that Nick guy at the ocean and Brian appearing (but didn't deliver the hype in the episode following it)
> ...



These _are_ the same people. Nine writers this season, more than half were on seasons 3-5 as well.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 19, 2011)

What was up with the syringe that did nothing to Dexter??...

and nonexistent security footage in a new high-tech building? Nobody bothered to check the security footage and see Dexter carrying Travis? How did he even get Travis inside his car? It was freaking the middle of the day.

Super lazy writing.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 19, 2011)

Kind of a big deal said:


> What was up with the syringe that did nothing to Dexter??...
> 
> and nonexistent security footage in a new high-tech building? Nobody bothered to check the security footage and see Dexter carrying Travis? How did he even get Travis inside his car? It was freaking the middle of the day.
> 
> Super lazy writing.



Dexter didn't inject himself, he only made it look like he did.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 19, 2011)

Season finale was amazing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome ending.

I loved the poetry of Dexter saying 'Oh God' when he saw Deb.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2011)

> I loved the poetry of Dexter saying *'Oh God'* when he saw Deb.


The irony of him uttering those specific words was through the roof.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 19, 2011)

As most have mentioned, the only worthy thing of mention is the last 10 seconds. Rest of episode was lackluster. Deb seemed like she was a high school virgin or some shit fidgeting around Dex. 

Wonder how she is gonna react to his DP and more importantly what Dexter is gonna say. The "oh God" was perfect. 

Atleast it looks like the intern is sticking around, the same for Batistia's sis. 

Damn I wish they could transfer Quinn, he really hasnt done shit this entire season.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 20, 2011)

Even in death Travis was underwhelming. Dexter is hovering over him with a knife and he doesn't say anything? lol. All I wanted to see this episode was  Dexter finding the prosthesis, now I have to wait 10 months to find out fml


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2011)

Mastic said:


> As most have mentioned, the only worthy thing of mention is the last 10 seconds. Rest of episode was lackluster. Deb seemed like she was a high school virgin or some shit fidgeting around Dex.
> 
> Wonder how she is gonna react to his DP and more importantly what Dexter is gonna say. The "oh God" was perfect.
> 
> ...



He was hilarious up to about half way through the season.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 21, 2011)

Deb has really bad luck when it comes to men. If she wasn't suicidal, she is now.

Also, I can't remember, but did Brian have Deb tied to a table the same way Dexter normally does?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2011)

I remember she was naked and upside down on some steel thing


----------



## deceptive (Dec 21, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Deb has really bad luck when it comes to men. If she wasn't suicidal, she is now.
> 
> Also, I can't remember, but did Brian have Deb tied to a table the same way Dexter normally does?



He wrapped her up the same way Dexter wraps up his victims. I think he said something along the lines of "I prepared her just the way you like it." She woke up while still in that situation.

She has to remember that, unless she starts carrying a giant idiot ball around.


----------



## Joker J (Dec 21, 2011)

There is gonna be a big talk between Deb and Dexter... 

The whole next season of Dexter gonna be about, Dexter telling her evrthing the whole truth about him in the future and in the past, then she will slowly come back in accepting him as he is.

Lets rejoice some good funny memory's people.

[YOUTUBE]XqcomQsNQmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cloudy (Dec 21, 2011)

Thoughts on season finale: Travis' story didn't even get wrapped up, pathetic villain that he was. I wonder if the intern has already figured everything out about Dexter with his hacking skills and natural intelligence, and wants to become Dexter's #1 fan or something... And obviously Deb is being set up for a major plotline for the remainder of the show.

Also, was I the only one that thought Deb would try to jump when she went offscreen in the aftermath of the eclipse to "take some time alone"?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 22, 2011)

Love kept her alive


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 22, 2011)

"You know I was trying to give you a compliment. You've grown so much. You made the best out of a bad situation. Because now you see...*everything isn't always so black and white*." _- Dexter, in Deb's dream. Before they make out._

This foreshadowing right here, to me, is what laid the groundwork for Deb discovering her adoptive brother(/would-be lover?)'s true identity. It also told me that she would eventually come to terms with Dexter's other side, for the most part. I don't ever see her truly embracing it 100%, but she will come to understand him. I'd get ready for heavy self-reflection and a ton of inner turmoil on Deb's part for much of the next season. Should she turn him in? Kill him? Kiss him?

Can she love a man like this? So many complexities for her to work through. It might take the whole of next season for her to get over the fact that her brother kills people for a living, but only after she's settled down. I don't know if the writers are ballsy enough to write a Deb/Dex sex scene, but I would at least expect a kiss sometime down the road, as a way for Deb to test her feelings. Are these romantic feelings permanent or some sort of weird phase? Does she still want him to understand her?

For Dexter, he has a lot of explaining he'll need to do. Like, a _lot_. Harry Morgan's role in Dexter's killing will need to be delved into. For Deb, finally, it'll go a long way towards explaining why Harry spent so much time on Dexter when they were growing up. And if there's anything Dexter's time with Lumen and even the evil dude Jimmy Smits played taught, is that deep down Dexter wants to share his true self with somebody. He wants someone to understand the Dark Passenger in him...and not recoil. He'll want Deb to understand. Shouldering all he has by himself over the years, it takes a toll. Sharing this massive part of himself with someone should serve as therapy for Dexter, much in the same way Deb's been going through therapy this past season.

Still, I expect a lot of fighting, arguing, crying (Deb), self-reflection, and then, somewhere down the road, acceptance.

I wonder if Louis Greene will be the new main villain next year. If he hasn't figured out who Dexter is by now already, he will soon.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 22, 2011)

They will never make that sex scene. Agree with everything you said though.

Louis should be next seasons killer. I say that because I doubt they can draw out his "interest" in Dexter without it being painfully obvious to Dexter, and monotonous to us, for a whole twelve episodes.


----------



## Ender (Dec 28, 2011)

just caught up....oh god....


----------



## deceptive (Dec 29, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> This foreshadowing right here, to me, is what laid the groundwork for Deb discovering her adoptive brother(/would-be lover?)'s true identity. *It also told me that she would eventually come to terms with Dexter's other side, for the most part. *I don't ever see her truly embracing it 100%, but she will come to understand him. I'd get ready for heavy self-reflection and a ton of inner turmoil on Deb's part for much of the next season. Should she turn him in? Kill him? Kiss him?



Don't forget that in season five she let go of the "unknown" vigilante behind the curtain because she could, to a degree, understand why they are doing what they are doing.

I know it's not the same as accepting a sociopath and a serial killer, but it does show Debra can see beyond black and white which is a good foundation for her possibly coming to grips with what her brother truly is. 

She does so in the books anyway.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 30, 2011)

^ Not really. I mean Harry taught Dexter how to, if not entirely suppress, manage his dark passenger. And when he saw Dexter's kill-room he vomited and later committed suicide. It's different being told that Dexter kills people and actually observing said action in progress. But to be fair, he wasn't cutting up the body so Debra didn't see the true horror of what he does.

What she did last season with letting the "victim" go, shows that she isn't a hardass. But the i*c*st thing coming at the same time as the revelation that he is a killer allows her to examine her relationship with Dexter and come to grips with it. She's conflicted, and that pretty much paves the way for her accepting his extracurricular activities. 

I'm interested to see what they do with the body. He can't cut it up because, if Travis disappears with no word, it will be a significant blemish to her reputation as Lieutenant. And I pray to the gods they have a long conversation where he explains everything to her at the beginning of next episode. And yes, even the Bay Harbour Butcher thing.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't think any long explanation from Dexter at the forefront of his list of things to do. He's many things, a very practiced liar being one of them. He can't talk his way out of killing Travis, as, you know, she witnessed the act firsthand, but he can lie and say it's a one time thing. Hopefully this is where Deb pieces everything together like the good detective she is. The showrunner said they weren't bullshitting fans in the upcoming season, so Deb should come to learn most, if not everything, about Dexter.

I also predict her throwing up.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't think he will lie his way out of this, here is where she recognizes her brother for what he is... a serial killer of murderers. It can't be a one time thing when he is all suited up, and she heard his words leading up to it. And he can't explain away the fact that Travis was tied up the same way she was.


----------



## deceptive (Dec 31, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ Not really. I mean Harry taught Dexter how to, if not entirely suppress, manage his dark passenger. And when he saw Dexter's kill-room he vomited and later committed suicide. It's different being told that Dexter kills people and actually observing said action in progress. But to be fair, he wasn't cutting up the body so Debra didn't see the true horror of what he does.
> 
> What she did last season with letting the "victim" go, shows that she isn't a hardass. But the i*c*st thing coming at the same time as the revelation that he is a killer allows her to examine her relationship with Dexter and come to grips with it. She's conflicted, and that pretty much paves the way for her accepting his extracurricular activities.
> 
> I'm interested to see what they do with the body. He can't cut it up because, if Travis disappears with no word, it will be a significant blemish to her reputation as Lieutenant. And I pray to the gods they have a long conversation where he explains everything to her at the beginning of next episode. And yes, even the Bay Harbour Butcher thing.



Good point, but I think Dexter mentions several times that Harry couldn't cope with what he _help create._ Debra will be shocked and horrified at the very least but doesn't have the same connection or the same influence Harry did. 

Shows she isn't a hardass but also shows that she is willing to abandon the law when it comes to what she considers to be "the right thing." There were a few instances where she (granted, mostly it was out of rage and frustration) mentions someone would just kill the friend they are tracking down or that don't deserve to live. 

There is a foundation in her character that would allow her to accept (let's not forget the fact she is in love with him) what he truly is, as long as she doesn't actually partake or see what a monster he truly is. If they handle it the way the books did she will learn to accept it but will never be comfortable with it or completely approving. That's fairly "realistic". 

I pray so too, that would be bloody fantastic. 



Jon Stark said:


> I don't think any long explanation from Dexter at the forefront of his list of things to do. He's many things, a very practiced liar being one of them. He can't talk his way out of killing Travis, as, you know, she witnessed the act firsthand, but he can lie and say it's a one time thing. Hopefully this is where Deb pieces everything together like the good detective she is. The showrunner said they weren't bullshitting fans in the upcoming season, so Deb should come to learn most, if not everything, about Dexter.
> 
> I also predict her throwing up.



Explaining it's a one time thing could be more difficult than you think, unless Debra starts behaving like an idiot. First of all, Travis is gift wrapped the same way she was when Brian tried to convince Dexter to kill her. She woke up and I doubt she would forget in what position she was.

Also he would have a very hard time explaining why Travis. He can go with the very lame "He tried to hurt my sister and friends." but he isn't the first one and it still remains the question of how he tracked him down. "He was here when I arrived" isn't plausible either unless Dexter walks around with a ton of plastic bags and a set of very sharp tools.

Also, don't forget, she knows that Dexter went to see Trinities son mid season which is another odd thing for him to do. Connecting Dexter to Trinity instantly puts Rita's death in another light. She also knows Brian was his brother.

Debra is very smart and while I don't expect for him to tell her everything or for her to piece everything together at first he can't tell an effective lie without the writers making her look like a moron.


----------



## SOLID (Jan 20, 2012)

just finished the 12 eps in 4 days.
after the worst season, s5, i think this season was great.
didn't expect the bad reception here.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 20, 2012)

Who is your favorite one-off episode serial killer in the show?

We always talk about the main killer for every season, but what about the ones that gives Dexter a decent run for his money in one episode?


----------



## tashtin (Jan 21, 2012)

Little chino (even though he appeared in two episode)

zoe kruger - bitch was hot


----------



## Garfield (Jun 29, 2012)

Strahovsky is gonna come on next season.



I think this deserves a ""


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 29, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

